# Calling all Watermelon's



## nickibrum

Hi everyone

We had a thread in 1st Trimester which was updated each week to the relevant fruit baby your having. 

I am just starting to move over and thought it would be good to carry this thread on. 

Let me know your due date and Ill update the list below :thumbup:

Due Dates:

*16th Nov*
1eighty :blue: (moved from the 24th Nov- lucky woman!)

*21st Nov*
Jendell88

*23rd Nov*
Emeraldbaby

*24th Nov*
KelKel :blue:
Mummy2b1987

*26th Nov*
Inoue

*27th Nov*
Pop23
MummyJessie

*28th Nov*
Dannyo

*29th Nov*
Beautiful Oaks
Babyfeva
JessdueJan
ttc_lolly

*30th Nov*
Katherinegrey
Lambchops :twingirls:
xCookieLucyLou :yellow:

*1st Dec*
Smiller1404
LemonTea :yellow:

*2nd Dec*
grenouille
Tropical Fruit :blue: 

*3rd Dec*
Nickibrum :blue:

*4th Dec*
Sharan :blue:
ToothFairy 29 :blue:
Mummytotwo :pink:
Blu_butterfly :blue:

*5th Dec*
Fumbles
Marilyne
Jadey-x :pink:
LahLah
Kgrant1717 :blue:

*6th Dec*
ImsoTired :pink:
BabyForMe83

*8th Dec*
Sigh :pink:
Goldie66 :blue:

*10th Dec*
Kellycontrary :blue:

*11th Dec*
Kelly M :blue:
Sharan29

*12th Dec*
Hopeful2012 :pink:

*13th Dec*
xCookieDoughx
Britneybabyy

*14th Dec*
Chelle_E

*15th Dec*
Bay
Anita123

*16th Dec*
2plusme

*18th Dec*
Feronia

*25th Dec*
Mamabeanforever

*3rd Jan*
Badger87


----------



## fumbles

Hello! :wave: 

Due 5th December, life is just peachy! Lol 

I'm so excited about getting a proper bump on the next few weeks and feeling baby move hopefully!!!


----------



## 1eighty

My last day of lemonhood...

24th November :)


----------



## kelkel

I'm in my last day of lemon too. Due Nov. 24th also :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi Nicki! December 6th here!:baby:


----------



## katherinegrey

Hi :) First day of being a lemon today :D I'm due November 30th :)


----------



## jessjones118

Hi i'm a Lemon :) 14 weeks and 1 day :)


----------



## babybirdangel

December 4th!


----------



## nickibrum

Wow quite a response then lol. I thought with the 2nd tri being so long and so much happening in that time, scans etc if would be nice to have our own little group within the forum. 

has anyone got their 20 week scan dates yet? 
People told work? 

Mine is the 19th July and I told work yesterday. So happy its all out in the open now- no more train journeys for me feeling terrible because I couldnt tell anyone!!


----------



## nickibrum

fumbles said:


> Hello! :wave:
> 
> Due 5th December, life is just peachy! Lol
> 
> I'm so excited about getting a proper bump on the next few weeks and feeling baby move hopefully!!!

My EDD was the 5th but they moved me last week to the 3rdl. I find it amazing how they can pinpoint to the day! Lets face it; probably wont come til the following week anyway lol. As long as LO is here before xmas :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

My next ultrasound isn't for 8 weeks! July 27th. I'll be 21 weeks then. Thats my gender scan.


----------



## nickibrum

jessjones118 said:


> Hi i'm a Lemon :) 14 weeks and 1 day :)

Hey hun, so what is your actual EDD?


----------



## Inoue

Im half way through a Lemon! :happydance:. EDD 26/11/12. I have a gender scan booked on 16th June and main 20 week scan booked on 9th July :) x


----------



## Marilyne

Hi Ladies,

Had my first scan yesterday.. was told I was 13w2d!!!! :thumbup:

:baby: was looking great. She told me that my placenta was at the back so I would feel alot of movement/kick and will feel them early :happydance: My baby was waving to me, I could count all 5 fingers perfectly!!!!:happydance::cloud9:

Cant wait for July 10th for the gender scan!!!! WOOhoooo Prego ladies!!!

:cloud9:


----------



## pops23

Hi ladies!!! I'm 15 weeks 1 day (based on scan dates) but hospital wanted to keep my EDD at 27th Nov instead of 22nd Nov as they think I'll be late as first baby!

20 weeks can date is 9th July but staying team yellow  xxx


----------



## Kelly M

December 11th and the nausea is still in full force! Super excited though! :) Anyone else still vomiting?


----------



## Inoue

^^ My last sickness was on 13 weeks, now i just get nausea. Hopefully you wont have long left! x


----------



## BabyForMe83

wooo! we're officially over in 2nd tri!!! Please add my due date - 6th december!
My 20 week scan is booked for the 23rd of July - I can't wait!!!


----------



## nickibrum

I havent really suffered with actual vomitting but alot of nausea which seemed to pass 2 or 3 weeks ago. However today im feeling really bad. :( One step forward two steps back. 

I announced on facebook today that were pregnant and so glad its all out in the open now. :happydance:


----------



## grenouille

Hello! I'm due Dec 2nd :) 

20 weeks scan on July 9th, can't wait!

Is anyone showing? I wasn't really before this week, but since monday my belly seems to have doubled! I lost 7 or 8 lbs during 1st tri (I'm overweight so it's normal) and I haven't gained anything yet..! I think the scale must be broken, my belly feels huge!!


----------



## ImSoTired

grenouille said:


> Hello! I'm due Dec 2nd :)
> 
> 20 weeks scan on July 9th, can't wait!
> 
> Is anyone showing? I wasn't really before this week, but since monday my belly seems to have doubled! I lost 7 or 8 lbs during 1st tri (I'm overweight so it's normal) and I haven't gained anything yet..! I think the scale must be broken, my belly feels huge!!

I am also overweight but not by too much as I lost about 30 lbs before falling pg. I only gained 7 lbs which I thought was pretty good considering my stomach seems to have grown HUGE all of a sudden like!


----------



## sharan

Hey Hun!

My little peach is due on the 4/12/12.


----------



## beautifuloaks

I love lemons!

I'm so happy to be a lemon!

Due Nov, 29th! Can't wait!


----------



## toothfairy29

I am a peach too! Due 4th december!! I just got my nuchal test results back and at 39 years old my little one is very low risk for my age at 1:2800. I am ecstatic!!!


----------



## grenouille

Great news toothfairy!


----------



## nickibrum

Thats great hun. I had a low risk level arrive in the post today aswell. 

WHEW!! 

Im struggling to find what I can eat tonight, Ive really gone off my food :(


----------



## Inoue

Its been 3 weeks on Monday since my 12 week scan and all you ladies have found out your score all ready :(. Hospital said no news is good news but i would still recieve a letter in 2 weeks, shall i chase it up? :wacko: x


----------



## toothfairy29

It's such a relief isn't it nicki! I also feel the same.....totally gone off food but eating helps with morning sickness. I just don't really fancy anything.


----------



## toothfairy29

Inoue said:


> Its been 3 weeks on Monday since my 12 week scan and all you ladies have found out your score all ready :(. Hospital said no news is good news but i would still recieve a letter in 2 weeks, shall i chase it up? :wacko: x

I had been googling like mad trying to find out how long results would take and I read plenty that took 3 weeks. Like you said, no news is usually good news in this case. Surely they would have phoned if there was a problem? I think this is what usually happens within a few days. I am stunned that mine came back within 3 days, thats why I was scared of opening them. Expected it to be bad being so quick. I would probably be ringing them if I was you just for peace of mind...... but I have absolutely NO patience!!! Am sure all is well x x x


----------



## Inoue

^ Yeh, midwife said she would call me in a few days of my scan if i was high but i got nothing. Ill leave it till mid week then probably phone up :) x


----------



## BabyForMe83

I completely forgot the actual purpose of my scan was the NT testing!


----------



## pops23

I was really lucky and got my results on the day of the scan as had already had my blood test the previous week, mine was 1:7800 so was really pleased, didn't realise I'd get the result then and there on the day! Dx


----------



## sharan

I'm still waiting for my blood test results. I had scan 1.5 weeks ago. The NT scan showed 1.2mm which is within the reasonable range so I'm not worrying too much.

I've got my 20 week scan on the 17th July when I am bang on 20 weeks.

I told work I was preggo very early as it turned out. I thought I was 6 weeks but an early scan actually made me 3+5 weeks when I told work. They were brilliant about it. But immediately my role changed and I was put on restricted duty.


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi all! My due date is 5th December, can I be added here? I have another scan on 19th July.. SOO excited :) 

Xx


----------



## Kelly M

BabyForMe83 said:


> wooo! we're officially over in 2nd tri!!! Please add my due date - 6th december!
> My 20 week scan is booked for the 23rd of July - I can't wait!!!

My 20 week scan is the same day! I am so excited!!! Are you finding out the gender? I am and can't wait to hear what we are having. I don't really have a preference but my husband says he sort of wants :pink:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi everyone! My lemon baby is due Nov 29 and my gender scan is on June 15th!


----------



## sigh

Baby is measuring a day big so I'm technically a peach today but my ticker will change tomorrow. due 12/8! mmm....peaches.


----------



## ImSoTired

Has this ever happened to anyone.... I actually slept well last night. I rolled over and stretched out this morning when I was still half asleep and OUCH it feels like I pulled something in my lower abdomen?! It scared me for a few minutes but I have decided it was a stretching feeling and not a cramp or anything. I'm thinking it's ok? I don't really know what to think....


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> Has this ever happened to anyone.... I actually slept well last night. I rolled over and stretched out this morning when I was still half asleep and OUCH it feels like I pulled something in my lower abdomen?! It scared me for a few minutes but I have decided it was a stretching feeling and not a cramp or anything. I'm thinking it's ok? I don't really know what to think....

This happens to me all the time, when i stand up and stretch too.


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone.... I actually slept well last night. I rolled over and stretched out this morning when I was still half asleep and OUCH it feels like I pulled something in my lower abdomen?! It scared me for a few minutes but I have decided it was a stretching feeling and not a cramp or anything. I'm thinking it's ok? I don't really know what to think....
> 
> This happens to me all the time, when i stand up and stretch too.Click to expand...

Oh wow. Thanks. lol. I figured maybe it's because my stomach muscles are already stretching due to baby growing and I maybe just aggravated it further. I definately have a big belly going on even though I've only gained 7 lbs.


----------



## lambchops

3oth Novemeber over here :) oooh our little thread winged its way to second tri! and so did we! so exciting!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

3 months down and 6 to go!I hope the time flies!


----------



## Kelly M

I have my nt scan today. Wish me luck! 

Hope you ladies are feeling fine in your second tri. I'm still sick as a dog most days. Can't wait for second tri relief if it ever comes. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Kelly M said:


> I have my nt scan today. Wish me luck!
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling fine in your second tri. I'm still sick as a dog most days. Can't wait for second tri relief if it ever comes. :)

Good luck!


----------



## mummy2be1987

I'm due 24th November.. Originally 28th.. Got put forward.. :) x


----------



## BabyForMe83

My 20 week scan is the same day! I am so excited!!! Are you finding out the gender? I am and can't wait to hear what we are having. I don't really have a preference but my husband says he sort of wants :pink:[/QUOTE]

I can't wait to see bubba again! We're not finding out the gender - hoping to keep it a special surprise till the end but I know I'll be ever so curious! I kinda want a girl but ultimately want a happy healthy baby!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Kelly M said:


> I have my nt scan today. Wish me luck!
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling fine in your second tri. I'm still sick as a dog most days. Can't wait for second tri relief if it ever comes. :)

good luck hun!

I thought my sickness had gone but yesterday I had a pizza and an hour later I was sick like the scene out of The Exorcist!!
Now the nausea has settled in again...:cry:


----------



## babyfeva

Good luck!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone, I am due 4th December so move to a lemon today:happydance: I have my next scan booked for the 20th of July and will find out hopefully if we have a girl or a boy. 
My last scan dated me 4 days ahead with a edd of 30/11 but I am keeping my original date from a previous scan.
Good luck with the NT scans coming up.


----------



## Kelly M

BabyForMe83 said:


> Kelly M said:
> 
> 
> I have my nt scan today. Wish me luck!
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling fine in your second tri. I'm still sick as a dog most days. Can't wait for second tri relief if it ever comes. :)
> 
> good luck hun!
> 
> I thought my sickness had gone but yesterday I had a pizza and an hour later I was sick like the scene out of The Exorcist!!
> Now the nausea has settled in again...:cry:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. I too thought it was gone as I was feeling great for a few days around 11 weeks. It has come back full force and with little relief. 

In other news, my nt scan went amazingly well today! The baby was jumping around a lot. It was moving so much the tech had a hard time getting a measurement. Finally the dr. got a good measurement and said the baby looks normal and very active! https://i48.tinypic.com/16igxv9.jpg


----------



## Sharan29

Hi everyone, so pleased to be finally joining you in 2nd trimester! I'm due on 11th dec. Nausea, vomiting & bloating are still here in full force! Lol!


----------



## sharan

Welcome to 2nd tri!

I'm a lemon today! Yeaaaahhh!!!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey!

Been a very busy bank holiday for us this weekend. How is everyone feeling? My belly is slowing popping out/hard. Get the stretch mark oil out!! lol. 

Woke up a bit nausous this morning. :( I thought I was out of this stage now. 

When do we start to feel the baby move approximately? Is it week 17ish? 

xx


----------



## LahLah

hi ladies!! 

first day of being a lemon!!! :happydance:
and due date is Dec. 5th :thumbup:


----------



## nickibrum

Wow.... ive bypassed nausea stage now and on to the :sick: 

brilliant :( I want my OH to come home and rub my back and take pity on me. Good job i havent been sick much in this pregnancy cause Im crap at it! lol


----------



## LahLah

i just got back from the ob, and i'm not as far along and my regular doctor thought. i'm only 4 weeks and 5 days!!! ARGHHH!!! at least they said it was going smoothly..


----------



## ImSoTired

LahLah said:


> i just got back from the ob, and i'm not as far along and my regular doctor thought. i'm only 4 weeks and 5 days!!! ARGHHH!!! at least they said it was going smoothly..

Are you 14 weeks according to your lmp but you ovulated very late? Because 14 weeks and 4/5 weeks is a HUGE difference!


----------



## LahLah

ImSoTired said:


> LahLah said:
> 
> 
> i just got back from the ob, and i'm not as far along and my regular doctor thought. i'm only 4 weeks and 5 days!!! ARGHHH!!! at least they said it was going smoothly..
> 
> Are you 14 weeks according to your lmp but you ovulated very late? Because 14 weeks and 4/5 weeks is a HUGE difference!Click to expand...

i suppose i did ovulate CRAZY late, because they couldnt see the sack in the regular ultrasound, they had to...go in...but they said its there, just definitely not as far along as we all thought :shrug:


----------



## ImSoTired

LahLah said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LahLah said:
> 
> 
> i just got back from the ob, and i'm not as far along and my regular doctor thought. i'm only 4 weeks and 5 days!!! ARGHHH!!! at least they said it was going smoothly..
> 
> Are you 14 weeks according to your lmp but you ovulated very late? Because 14 weeks and 4/5 weeks is a HUGE difference!Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose i did ovulate CRAZY late, because they couldnt see the sack in the regular ultrasound, they had to...go in...but they said its there, just definitely not as far along as we all thought :shrug:Click to expand...

Wow. I'm assuming you just found out withing the last week then. Congrats anyway! Just a few months later than you expected I suppose.


----------



## LahLah

ImSoTired said:


> LahLah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LahLah said:
> 
> 
> i just got back from the ob, and i'm not as far along and my regular doctor thought. i'm only 4 weeks and 5 days!!! ARGHHH!!! at least they said it was going smoothly..
> 
> Are you 14 weeks according to your lmp but you ovulated very late? Because 14 weeks and 4/5 weeks is a HUGE difference!Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose i did ovulate CRAZY late, because they couldnt see the sack in the regular ultrasound, they had to...go in...but they said its there, just definitely not as far along as we all thought :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. I'm assuming you just found out withing the last week then. Congrats anyway! Just a few months later than you expected I suppose.Click to expand...

yes maam, and its really ok. as long as its going smoothly, and now i know FOR SURE. :thumbup:


----------



## nickibrum

Wow dates were way off but at least you know now and you can enjoy each step at a time without missing a moment :)


----------



## nickibrum

Just a quick question; have people put weight on yet? I am seeing a few threads on here where people are only a week or two ahead of us and seem to have their bumps and a small/big weight gain dependent and it got me thinking.... I havent put a sinlge lb on yet. Emma's diary say this week we should have gained approximately 5lbs. 

What is your body doing? I know everyone is different but I want my bump now! lol (im sure i wont be complaining in a few months)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Mind if I join in? :flower:

I'm a lemon, due Dec. 4 :)


----------



## nickibrum

Of course not! Hello and welcome. 

I have added you to the front with all of our dates. xx


----------



## sharan

I think at the most I've put on about 0.2kgs. But that could just be the discrepancy between my scales and the one that the midwife used at my booking in.


----------



## JessdueJan

Hi, can I join please :flower: I'm due 29th November :)


----------



## sigh

I had my NT scan last Tuesday morning and still don't have the results! I'm hoping that's a good thing...

Had a standard OB appt today and surprise - they did another ultrasound! The baby looked so much bigger than it did last week and was very active. I asked if she could see any hints to the gender but she said it's too early.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

sigh said:


> I had my NT scan last Tuesday morning and still don't have the results! I'm hoping that's a good thing...
> 
> Had a standard OB appt today and surprise - they did another ultrasound! The baby looked so much bigger than it did last week and was very active. I asked if she could see any hints to the gender but she said it's too early.

Same here, I thought, we'll shouldn't they have called me by now. I guess no news is good news. Maybe they'll tell me the results at my next appointment in 2 weeks. 

Yaye! on the suprise ultrasound. It's always nice to see your lo. I wish they made something with a monitor that we could just take a look and see baby whenever we wanted.


----------



## sharan

I finally had enough energy to go to the gym this evening. Yippeeee!!!! 

Not been to the gym in 10 weeks and boy does it feel like it!


----------



## lambchops

I had my NT test results back last week and i was a bit surprised at my letter it bascially said: (obviously in more technical terms than mine but just as concise) 

dear lambchops, after your NT scan and blood tests performed on such a date, youre results are in the low risk catagory, this does not completely eliminate a rish of Downs syndrome, any questions ask your midwife, yours, the hospital. 

My midwife appointment is due on monday and im looking forward to hearing the heartbeats!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

Hi! i'm a peach :) due december 13th! but its a big baby so will probably be early


----------



## kelkel

Nickibrum- each pregnancy is completly different with my son I had put on about 15lbs at this point.. this pregnancy I've gained 2lbs so far.. I do have a small bump have had it for a few weeks now. However my son is 7mths so my ab muscles weren't really all that strong when I got pregnant this time. With my son I didn't have any kind of a bump till 5mths even with all the weight I had gained.


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki- I have gained 7 lbs and I have a big old bump. I think it's normal for everyone to gain at their own pace though. I was also on a low calorie diet prior to falling pregnant so I think it is normal that I gained and popped rather quickly. A month ago you couldn't tell I was pg at all but now I think you could If I wore tight clothes. I can definately tell but a stranger might think I'm fat:haha:. It's definately all baby though.

As for my NT scan they told me no news is good news so I assume all is well and I'll get results in the mail eventually or they'll tell me at my next appt on the 27th of this month. They said they would call if there were any issues so I guess I'm not worried. Besides, the woman who did the scan was pretty confident it all looked normal so I'm hoping it is.

Hope you're all doing well!

Hi Blu_Butterfly!


----------



## hopeful2012

Peachy! Im due Dec 12!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ImSoTired :hi:

Good to hear that no news is good news. 

I've actually loss 2 pounds but my stomach looks bigger. I'm like, is the weight just shifting? lol


----------



## cookielucylou

Is it ok to join in? We are currently a lemon and due november 30th.


----------



## sigh

I've gained 6. eek.


----------



## Kelly M

Well, I got my nt scan and blood test results back. The scan was normal, the blood test was considered negative but my odds for down's syndrome for my age were about 1/720 and after the blood test they gave me odds of 1/310. I don't like that number! I'm sure my baby is fine but I was expecting a much lower risk than that. I have no family history of it and am only 25 years old. At least the doctor said the baby looks normal from the scan. :)

Anyone else have this screening done?

I mainly did it for the extra ultrasound and I'm not really stressing over the numbers. Just kind of curious why my risk doubled. What did my blood test say that made my risk higher, I wonder?


----------



## ImSoTired

Kelly M said:


> Well, I got my nt scan and blood test results back. The scan was normal, the blood test was considered negative but my odds for down's syndrome for my age were about 1/720 and after the blood test they gave me odds of 1/310. I don't like that number! I'm sure my baby is fine but I was expecting a much lower risk than that. I have no family history of it and am only 25 years old. At least the doctor said the baby looks normal from the scan. :)
> 
> Anyone else have this screening done?
> 
> I mainly did it for the extra ultrasound and I'm not really stressing over the numbers. Just kind of curious why my risk doubled. What did my blood test say that made my risk higher, I wonder?

A woman I know was told her child most likely had downs and should prepare to have a special needs child. She was shocked and worried but obviously wanted her baby anyway and just hoped for the best. The child was born a bit unhealthy but 100% normal anyways without down syndrome. She told me she doesn't have much faith in the bloods because of it. I wouldn't worry much about it I guess.

It's so hard not to worry though. I haven't gotten my results back yet but of course I'm worried about it. I have a second round of bloods coming up as well. I don't know if they are for the same thing or what...? The woman who did the measurements said she thought everything looked well within the normal range so I guess I should just relax. 

I'm sure your baby is just fine too. I don't know what those bloods determine as I'm not really familiar with the them.


----------



## sharan

I finally got my blood test results this morning. 1 in 2800 chance of Downs. Wow what a difference a few years make. When I was pregnant with my DS my results from the blood test was in the region of 1 in 20000!


----------



## sigh

Still waiting for our results :(

Have you ladies announced it yet? We're probably going to announce it on fbook this weekend. I gave my mom the ok to tell people yesterday and she called half of India in like 15 minutes lol. Starting to feel more real now!


----------



## nickibrum

We announced it last saturday. Both of our work managers knew so it was finally ok to come out in the open. I was 13+5 then I think. 

I put "this christmas will be extra special as we will be a mummy and daddy". *tiny* bit more subtle than IM PREGNANT!!! lol (though not by much :blush:)


----------



## ImSoTired

We told everyone ages ago as I couldn't keep it to myself and neither could DH. I know it was risky but really it still sort of is so I took my chances. Just hope it all works out.


----------



## nickibrum

Oh ps we had already told family before we announced it on fb. 

Parents knew at 5 weeks, grandparents at 10 weeks, sisters at 11 weeks and cousins/aunts at 12 weeks... everyone else at 13+ weeks


----------



## nickibrum

Im so confused. I swear I just felt a movement but it was just to the side of my belly button.... I didnt think the uterus was that high?!?


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hi guys, my results came through on Thursday. Mine is 1:290 which the hospital classes as normal but it still seems miles away from those who have a result of 1:thousands :(

The thing that has me concerned is a seperate letter that said that my blood test results suggest that I could be in the group of women who develops high blood pressure or a small baby. They've booked me in for another scan at 6months to check that the placenta is functioning properly.

I did what I probably shouldn't and googled - basically they are saying I could be predisposed to developing pre-eclampsia...

I just really wondered how they determine that from a blood sample..
I'm trying not to worry and hoping all turns out for the best...


----------



## sharan

If they believe you ate at risk of pre-eclampsia then they will monitor you very closely.

Unfortunately I don't know how they determine that from just your blood results though.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Yep... Bottom of letter say they considering changing me to high risk based on more results. I'm remaining positive as there's not much control I have over this...


----------



## Kelly M

ImSoTired said:


> Kelly M said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my nt scan and blood test results back. The scan was normal, the blood test was considered negative but my odds for down's syndrome for my age were about 1/720 and after the blood test they gave me odds of 1/310. I don't like that number! I'm sure my baby is fine but I was expecting a much lower risk than that. I have no family history of it and am only 25 years old. At least the doctor said the baby looks normal from the scan. :)
> 
> Anyone else have this screening done?
> 
> I mainly did it for the extra ultrasound and I'm not really stressing over the numbers. Just kind of curious why my risk doubled. What did my blood test say that made my risk higher, I wonder?
> 
> A woman I know was told her child most likely had downs and should prepare to have a special needs child. She was shocked and worried but obviously wanted her baby anyway and just hoped for the best. The child was born a bit unhealthy but 100% normal anyways without down syndrome. She told me she doesn't have much faith in the bloods because of it. I wouldn't worry much about it I guess.
> 
> It's so hard not to worry though. I haven't gotten my results back yet but of course I'm worried about it. I have a second round of bloods coming up as well. I don't know if they are for the same thing or what...? The woman who did the measurements said she thought everything looked well within the normal range so I guess I should just relax.
> 
> I'm sure your baby is just fine too. I don't know what those bloods determine as I'm not really familiar with the them.Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm not too worried. I have faith we are having a normal child. My husband works for someone who has a child with downs so he worries about it more than I do. He probably needs to stop talking to his boss about his kid with downs, it's getting him all concerned. 

I have no idea what it is in my blood that even tells them I am at higher risk for having a child with downs. I'm not even going to think about it and I'm reassured that my nt scan was normal. HH 9m to you all! :):flower:


----------



## Kelly M

BabyForMe83 said:


> Hi guys, my results came through on Thursday. Mine is 1:290 which the hospital classes as normal but it still seems miles away from those who have a result of 1:thousands :(
> 
> The thing that has me concerned is a seperate letter that said that my blood test results suggest that I could be in the group of women who develops high blood pressure or a small baby. They've booked me in for another scan at 6months to check that the placenta is functioning properly.
> 
> I did what I probably shouldn't and googled - basically they are saying I could be predisposed to developing pre-eclampsia...
> 
> I just really wondered how they determine that from a blood sample..
> I'm trying not to worry and hoping all turns out for the best...

Sorry to hear. Glad to know that you will be monitored closely though. You should be fine! I too have a risk like that and I don't know why. My nt scan was normal but my bloods gave me a risk of 1/310. Not sure how they even calculate that so not putting much stock in it. Try not to worry. Some people are told they are most likely having a disabled or unhealthy child and their baby comes out completely fine. :)


----------



## Mammatotwo

I really do not know how it all works, last DD I had a risk of 1:300 I worried a little but knew she had no makers at the 12 week scan and again at the 20 week scan. I was worried for this time as I am now 2 1/2 years older and 35 so wondered if I should even do it being that I would probably get a worse result and worry the whole time. Well I got my results back and it was 1:1100. So I have no idea how they work it. First DD was like 1:16,000.

Lots of things can affect the results, weight, medical conditions, apparently if it is your 3rd child and the other children are healthy (no downs) your odds are better too. 

I am sure everything will be fine:)


----------



## Bay

Hi ladies, may i join too. My edd is 15th dec. so happy to be in 2nd tri .. It felt a little bit like forever :haha:


----------



## sigh

Hi Bay - I LOVE your avatar pic haha

I FINALLY got my NT scan results and they were normal. I'm relieved!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Kelly M said:


> Sorry to hear. Glad to know that you will be monitored closely though. You should be fine! I too have a risk like that and I don't know why. My nt scan was normal but my bloods gave me a risk of 1/310. Not sure how they even calculate that so not putting much stock in it. Try not to worry. Some people are told they are most likely having a disabled or unhealthy child and their baby comes out completely fine. :)

Aww thanks hun, I'll do my best not to worry, especially as everything is going so well in general. We have to expect the best and enjoy our pregnancies. I do feel very positive about everything so I'm holding on to that feeling:hugs:


----------



## BabyForMe83

sigh said:


> Hi Bay - I LOVE your avatar pic haha
> 
> I FINALLY got my NT scan results and they were normal. I'm relieved!

Great news:hugs: Now we have growing bellies, kicks and 20 week scans to look forward to!


----------



## sigh

BabyForMe83 said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bay - I LOVE your avatar pic haha
> 
> I FINALLY got my NT scan results and they were normal. I'm relieved!
> 
> Great news:hugs: Now we have growing bellies, kicks and 20 week scans to look forward to!Click to expand...

I don't think I can wait for my 20 week scan!! The hubby finally decided hes ok with finding out the gender so I want to know now!!!!! I'll be 16 weeks around my 30th bday so I might book a private gender scan as a bday gift to myself :) I like that some places give you a dvd video of the scan! Anyone else doing a private one?


----------



## sharan

Wahey!!!!

I'm an orange today!!!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm an orange now too. Its scary how fast this pregnancy is going compared to my first!


----------



## Sharan29

Congrats to you both! I'm a lemon today....sounds a bit weird! Still feeling sick & throwing up :( when will this stop???


----------



## anita123

I'm a peach :D :happydance:
EDD 15th December!!


----------



## cookielucylou

There are no definite stop times for sickness, i'm also still getting it and i was sick all the way through with my first. I think your either lucky or your not


----------



## sharan

My sickness pretty much stopped at just over 13 weeks. However I did have few days of dry gagging instead! In my first pregnancy I only had that the nausea and that tapered off at just over 10 weeks. So unfortunately every pregnancy is different.

Cookielucylou, I'm finding this pregnancy dragging so much more so than my last. But I've had a crappy time with this one and found out very early at 3+4 weeks.

Last time round I was oblivious to it until 6 weeks and that was only cos of the nausea. Also I had a lot going on at work which helped the time pass a lot quickly.


----------



## sharan

I'm eagerly waiting for my 16 week appointment as that'll be another mini milestone I can tick off.


----------



## cookielucylou

I havnt got mine until 17 1/2 weeks-2 weeks today.


----------



## nickibrum

My OH is going away for a week tomorrow on a stage do. Feeling all emotional about it. 

He will be abroad in France watching the racing. Im not worried about women etc, but rather something could happen and he is 7 hours away from us. Plus we have spent about 1 night apart since we moved in together. When he went on his stag do thats when I had my hen weekend cuz I knew I would need to keep busy. 

As to sickness, I think it is just different for everyone and also curve balls get thrown at you out of nowhere. 

My next mw appointment is next Friday (22nd) but I dunno if anything special is going to happen. Just couting down to Paris in 2 weeks and then its our 2nd anniversary, and then 2 weeks after that its 20 week baby scan. Hoping time flies :) xx


----------



## toothfairy29

I am an orange today too!!!!

My sickness is still off and on but has been like this since about 8 weeks. Couple of bearable days with just nausea when I think it is going to stop then a few more days of feeling awful and throwing up again!!!!


----------



## Mammatotwo

I am an orange today too:)

I was getting worried today that I didn't feel as sick or tired. Got out of the shower, brushed my teeth .... then spent the next 5 minutes dry retching over the sink (classy):dohh:

So I guess my symptoms are just a bit up and down.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm an orange today too! My sickness, which was mostly during the evening, has picked up during the day now :-( I thought it was supposed to tapper of during second trimester but it's getting stronger. Still not much vomitting, but that sick feeling is so strong. I told DH, I don't know what our lo was doing last night but something was going on because the nausea was so strong the feeling felt like it was stretching from my stomach up the back of my throat. :sick:

Anywho, my next appointment is next Thurs, 6/21, whoohoo! Wont get to see lo, but will get to hear heart beat. Good enough!


----------



## sigh

I'm eating an orange right now. Hopefully this will speed up the process :)

So we made it fbook public yesterday! Feels so good not to hide it anymore!
 



Attached Files:







PregAnnouncementfb copy.jpg
File size: 174.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sharan

sigh said:


> I'm eating an orange right now. Hopefully this will speed up the process :)
> 
> So we made it fbook public yesterday! Feels so good not to hide it anymore!

Oh I love your attached image! I think it's so cute x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Super cute announcement!


----------



## MizzPodd

Hello!! 

Due December 4th.... though it may be the 5th according to last ultrasound LOL

I'm an Orange finally :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I won't be an orange until thurs and I have an OB appt that day and I'll hopefully get to hear the heartbeat. Still 5 or so weeks until scan and I wish it were sooner:cry:. I feel so left out as everyone elses scans are so much earlier than mine. And I'm nervous to wait so long. 

My grandfather is very ill and in the hospital still. I'm so worried and scared and just feeling so down the last few days. Nothing seems to be going right and I just have no motivation or self esteem. Hoping it's not depression/anxiety creeping up again.

As for symptoms I have VERY few and I've never thrown up. I haven't been nauseous of have any breast pain since about 9 or 10 weeks. I guess I'm a 'lucky' one. I do gag more when I brush my teeth and my sense of smell is still pretty strong. Is anyone else getting the occasional cramp again? TMI-Also my bowel movements are all over the place, never the same from one day to the next. Lastly I do feel something once in a while but I'm still not convinced it's baby it might be gas or digestion or something?:shrug:

Anyhow I hope you girls are all doing well.


----------



## nickibrum

Fingers crossed for your grandad hun. :hugs: 

Has anyone made any big purchases yet or sorted out maternity leave? 

Anyone started thinking about xmas?? xx


----------



## 1eighty

Yay for avo's! I felt a bit of a con, I was a day away from not being the thread title fruit/veg when I posted here last. I have THREE WHOLE DAYS of being allowed here now though :p

When they put an avo on the timeline, I thought to myself "they can't possibly have seen the avo's we get here in Zim"..."or the mangoes, papayas, or watermelon..." lol! A small avo out here is classed as a "large" in the UK. A regular mango here is the size of your hand with all fingers outstretched, and it will cover those fingers.

Now I want a mango and they're not in season anymore. Hmpfh.


----------



## Kelly M

toothfairy29 said:


> I am an orange today too!!!!
> 
> My sickness is still off and on but has been like this since about 8 weeks. Couple of bearable days with just nausea when I think it is going to stop then a few more days of feeling awful and throwing up again!!!!

That's how I am. Some days I'm just really nauseous and other days I'm puking. I felt great for a couple days around 11 weeks and thought for sure it was the turning point. Then, my sickness came back even worse than it was before and hasn't gone away. Hoping I'm not sick my entire pregnancy but it's beginning to look that way for me. Hope you start to feel better! :)


----------



## hopeful2012

Im still sick! Some days are better than others and sometimes its because i need to eat, but there are times (like right now) when i have eaten and still feel pukey...Today it is probably due to stress and worry, as my dad had to have an emergency heart cath today where they had to fix a 99% blockage in the main artery. He could have had a massive heart attack and died. RIght now, he is recovering from this in the critical care unit...


----------



## sigh

hopeful2012 said:


> Im still sick! Some days are better than others and sometimes its because i need to eat, but there are times (like right now) when i have eaten and still feel pukey...Today it is probably due to stress and worry, as my dad had to have an emergency heart cath today where they had to fix a 99% blockage in the main artery. He could have had a massive heart attack and died. RIght now, he is recovering from this in the critical care unit...

aww hopeful2012 - hope he gets well soon! I'm actually at my inlaws because my brother-in-law had a heart attack with 2 blockages so I totally understand how you feel. Just make sure you stay hydrated and try to snack... it will help!


----------



## Kelly M

Hopeful2012: Sorry to hear that. Hope all goes well with your pops and you feel better.


----------



## nickibrum

I let the inlaws listen in to the heartbeat last night and we got a little kick for a reward. I cant feel it yet but it was definitely a few small kicks interrupting our listening. :) 

I've just worked out I have 5 months left at work tomorrow! :happydance: I love my job but today I am soooo tired and no energy at all. 

Mum bought us a moses basket yesterday with her doubled up Tesco clubcard points. We have got so much of the big stuff, all new, and so far we havent paid full time for a single item- or we have got it free from using points we have collected over time. 

Im starting to fret a bit about xmas already. While its a party I only have 5 months left of work- that means 6 full pay checks before LO arrives. Ekk. and every penny is getting saved away for when Im on maternity leave and take a huge drop in income. Anyone got any cheap but thoughtful/personal ideas? I think im going to start raiding the sales and putting together hampers for everyone.


----------



## sharan

I think Xmas for us this year is going to be a relatively cheap one. The only person that we will spend as usual on is our DS but only as he will be a lot more aware of Xmas as he is due to start nursery in July. Also I don't want him to feel forgotten about when this LO arrives. It's also his 3rd birthday on the 13th Jan so he will get some pressies then too.

Unfortunately with everyone else I think it will be just stocking fillers!


----------



## Sharan29

My sickness has reduced massively the past 2 days and I actually managed to eat 2 proper meals yesterday! Also had a midwife visit today so I heard the heartbeat! Can't wait to start feeling it move although I think I have felt a few movements already!

I usually love xmas but think this year it will be very subdued...still going to put my decorations up though and see if my mum will cook me xmas dinner - she does the best roasts!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm not sure what we'll do about Christmas this year. I'm thinking we'll stay home with such a little one. And I doubt anyone will get anything other than a card because we spend significantly on husbands 3ds already. I suppose this one will be spoiled as well but I'm going to see if I can talk DH into cutting back this year in general.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hope everyone's good this evening! Happy Orange Day ImSoTired! :D

I reckon Xmas will be quiet for me too. I'm just gonna be so wrapped up in baby! Will def spend time with my family and OH's family


----------



## ImSoTired

Hopeful2012 my grandfather is in the intensive care unit as well and only just slowly improving. It's devistating, I know, and I've been losing a lot of sleep. My heart is broken about the whole thing. But I hope he, along with your father, can both make a quick and full recovery. I'm sorry you have to go through it as well.:hugs:

Yay, thanks, babyforme! Happy orange day to you as well! I had a check up today and doctor said everything seems fine. No scan or NT results yet. Turns out the place I went for them does 2 rounds before giving you the results. So that is why I have more bloodwork coming up and no results. Gender scan in 5 wks 1 day! Ugg can't wait. Heard baby's heartbeat. So happy but forgot to mention a weird symptom to the nurse. Anyone else have this?- When I lie on my left side for more than 10 minutes I get a hot feeling near my hip. It's not painful just feels warm inside. Maybe a nerve or bloodflow issue? It goes away when I move. Hope it's ok though. Got me worried. Like I need anymore worry!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Glad your appointment went well ImSoTired. I know the improvement with your grandfather is slow but it's a good sign that he is improving. :hugs: praying for you and your family. I know it hurts but make sure you're not stressing yourself and lo out.

I can't wait for my next appointment - one week from now :) Will be relieved to hear lo's heartbeat.


----------



## goldie66

Hi girls can I join,I'm a orange tomorrow..:happydance:

I'm due 8th December..

"ImSoTired" I also have never had a day of sickness,I've had two scans and all great,I also have a baby doppler which is great I listen to baba's heartbeat every now and again,great to know all is ok.

I have booked a private gender scan for sat 23rd June,we booked threw https://www.babybond.com/ only cost £79 photo's and all..

Hope all you girlies are doing great :hugs:

Here's my bump at 14 weeks 2days,I started to show at 7 weeks..

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







014.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sigh

goldie66 said:


> Hi girls can I join,I'm a orange tomorrow..:happydance:
> 
> I'm due 8th December..
> 
> "ImSoTired" I also have never had a day of sickness,I've had two scans and all great,I also have a baby doppler which is great I listen to baba's heartbeat every now and again,great to know all is ok.
> 
> I have booked a private gender scan for sat 23rd June,we booked threw https://www.babybond.com/ only cost £79 photo's and all..
> 
> Hope all you girlies are doing great :hugs:
> 
> Here's my bump at 14 weeks 2days,I started to show at 7 weeks..
> 
> xxxx

Hi goldie66! We have the same due date! :)


----------



## nickibrum

My God. Yesterday I was like the walking dead- so so so and I was so busy. I went to bed at 10.30 (early for me) and slept like a log. My OH is away in France so im trying to keep busy. :( 

For xmas presents I think im just going to raid the sales asap and do hampers, as for xmas dinner etc we always split our time between the families as we both have sisters young enough to want us there to open their presents with us. This year is meant to be mums house for xmas eve/morning and dinner at the in laws....but i dunno if we will go to the inlaws for dinner or just go for a fewhours instead. I think it will depend on with LO actually arrives. Its our first so will probably be late. 

Ive been saving all my boots points from nov last year and have about £95... wonder if i could get everyone something from there on the 3 for 2 range???

Oh Officially only 5 month of working left today! woohoo xx


----------



## JessdueJan

We will be spending Christmas morning at home, the in laws may call in but not sure yet. Dinner will be at my parents then late afternoon over to OH's grans for a buffet on the evening with all his family. Everyone will just be receiving small gifts this year as with new baby and a house move we are pretty short of cash


----------



## MizzPodd

Anyone here experiencing morning sickness still? Mine is not going away anytime soon it seems... And I am tired of ppl saying, oh it will get better! Obviously not since I will be 4 months in a few days and it is still strong!!! With my daughter, my sickness was gone by now, so I am thinking this is a boy! awwww :) Can't wait to see on the delivery day.... It will be a surprise!!!


----------



## MizzPodd

We will definitely be home for Christmas, the family may come up to see us (7 hours away). But we will NOT be traveling to see any of them with a toddler and newborn for 7 hours... Only in my dreams maybe LOL

I think it will be a good Christmas because my beautiful daughter Jayla will be old enough to possibly understand the holiday :) Last year she opened stuff but did not say much of course LOL now she is so much more active and speaking numerous words so it will be fun for her.


----------



## nickibrum

Afraid I didnt suffer much morning sickness to begin with so I havent had anything recently. 

I am finding it hard to get my five a day; and actually eating 2000 calories a day can sometimes be hard. Anyone else struggling? I did eat two satsumas today! :happydance: For those of you who havent carried over from the 1st tri I struggle eating/drinks citrus fruits.


----------



## sigh

I've been lucky and haven't been sick. Hope you feel better soon! Everyone keeps telling me that the 2nd trimester comes with a burst of energy so I'm just waiting...

I'm def starting to pop though! The hard bump is starting to become visible in the mornings when I'm still laying flat in bed. The weird thing is that it's harder on the left side... I guess it means the baby is hanging out on the left?


----------



## toothfairy29

MizzPodd said:


> Anyone here experiencing morning sickness still? Mine is not going away anytime soon it seems... And I am tired of ppl saying, oh it will get better! Obviously not since I will be 4 months in a few days and it is still strong!!! With my daughter, my sickness was gone by now, so I am thinking this is a boy! awwww :) Can't wait to see on the delivery day.... It will be a surprise!!!

Me!!!!!!!! I'm still horribly sick!! some days it feels to be getting worse not better! I'd focused on this magic mark.....12 weeks.....it will go!!! Has it???? Has in ****!!!! :nope:


----------



## Mammatotwo

Hi everyone, I thought we could get to know each other a bit, join in if you want:)

How many weeks are you?
How many other children do you have?
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan?
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? 
Next scan date?
How are you feeling?
What are you most looking forward to?
What are you most worried about?
What sort of birth are you hoping for?

How many weeks are you? 15 + 4 (16 according to my last scan)
How many other children do you have? 2 girls- a 5 year old and a 2 year old 
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? Find out
What do you think you are having - boy/girl/no idea? A boy
Next scan date? 12th July
How are you feeling? Tired still, still icky tummy that get set off with certain smells
What are you most looking forward to? Cuddles with a new baby.
What are you most worried about? MMC, Tearing during the birth, how we will all get on as a family of 5
What sort of birth are you hoping for? Vaginal birth, hoping for a water birth with just gas. I had a super quick labour last time so hoping for the same again:)


For Christmas it will be same as usual here, baby most likely will be here at end of November and our family are all pretty close to each other so will not have to travel to far. May just be a little flexible with what time we arrive to suit us, instead of everyone else.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Nice idea!

How many weeks are you? 15+2
How many other children do you have? None, this will be my first
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? Leaving it as a surprise
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? I'm leaning towards girl at the moment...
Next scan date? 23rd of July
How are you feeling? Still moments of nausea and tummy cramps but more energy than before!
What are you most looking forward to? Getting a bump! and meeting baby!
What are you most worried about? I guess I'm anxious about labour and being a good mum
What sort of birth are you hoping for? I'm hoping for a natural delivery with as little pain medication as possible


----------



## miss cakes

How many weeks are you? 15+6
How many other children do you have? 3
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? have to find out im to impatient!
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? dont know but at a guess girl
Next scan date? july 15 
How are you feeling? sick
What are you most looking forward to? seeing my baby
What are you most worried about? another c section
What sort of birth are you hoping for? have to have c section this will be my fourth one


----------



## JessdueJan

How many weeks are you? 16 + 2
How many other children do you have? 1 little boy aged 2 and a half
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? Hoping to leave it a surprise but I am impatient Si may give in
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? No idea if I'm honest
Next scan date? 18th July for anomaly scan but awaiting date to come through for 18week fetal echo scan so will get to see baby then too
How are you feeling? Not too bad, bit tired still but nothing major
What are you most looking forward to? Newborn cuddles and seeing Lucas with his little brother or sister, he keeps asking if he r she has come put yet
What are you most worried about? Labour!!
What sort of birth are you hoping for? One that isn't induced as was induced last time and told its easier if go into labour naturally


----------



## Kelly M

toothfairy29 said:


> MizzPodd said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here experiencing morning sickness still? Mine is not going away anytime soon it seems... And I am tired of ppl saying, oh it will get better! Obviously not since I will be 4 months in a few days and it is still strong!!! With my daughter, my sickness was gone by now, so I am thinking this is a boy! awwww :) Can't wait to see on the delivery day.... It will be a surprise!!!
> 
> Me!!!!!!!! I'm still horribly sick!! some days it feels to be getting worse not better! I'd focused on this magic mark.....12 weeks.....it will go!!! Has it???? Has in ****!!!! :nope:Click to expand...

I don't like how everyone keeps saying, "Shouldn't you be feeling better by now?" Like the my body is on some kind of timer and at exactly 12 weeks I should feel great. Everyone is different and every pregnancy is different and it pisses me off when people say, "You'll start to feel better in the second tri." How do they know that? Some women are sick their entire pregnancy. Hopefully that's not us but it does happen. I still have trouble eating things and almost all food makes me gag even though my appetite is ravenous. At least I haven't thrown up in a few days. Putting a date in your head as to when things will turn around is unfair and gives you unrealistic expectations. Your body and baby have their own timeline and agenda.


----------



## kelkel

Hi everyone, I thought we could get to know each other a bit, join in if you want

How many weeks are you? 17 weeks
How many other children do you have? 1 son who's 8 mths old
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? Find out July 3
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? Girl
Next scan date? July 3 it's the gender scan too
How are you feeling? Great
What are you most looking forward to? Having 2 children
What are you most worried about? I don't worry about much. 
What sort of birth are you hoping for? Vaginal


----------



## sigh

How many weeks are you? 15
How many other children do you have? this is our 1st!
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? Probably going to find out.
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? I think it's a girl!
Next scan date? sometime around 7/21 but might get a private one earlier
How are you feeling? always hungry and anxious
What are you most looking forward to? everything!
What are you most worried about? everything!
What sort of birth are you hoping for? No idea...


----------



## sharan

How many weeks are you? 
15+4 weeks

How many other children do you have? 
1 DS 2.5 yrs old

Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? 
Way too impatient to wait!

What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? 
I'm hoping it's girl

Next scan date? 
17th July which is the anomaly scan then my 4D scan which I've yet to book

How are you feeling? 
Generally better from the pregnancy symptoms however I have non pregnancy related infection which is putting a dampner on things!

What are you most looking forward to? 
My DS meeting his new sibling

What are you most worried about? 
Another caesarian

What sort of birth are you hoping for? 
VBAC and water birth hopefully through natural labour and minimal intervention. Which is the complete opposite of what I ended up having last time :(


----------



## ImSoTired

How many weeks are you? 15+3
How many other children do you have? None, this is our first.
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? I need to know, just can't wait.
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? I thought for a long time it was a boy and now I'm not so sure.
Next scan date? July 20th, 20wk gender scan.
How are you feeling? Occasional headache and very anxious but physically feel good.
What are you most looking forward to? Meeting my baby:cloud9:
What are you most worried about? Anything that can go wrong...!
What sort of birth are you hoping for? Vaginal hopefully quick, no complications.


----------



## nickibrum

How many weeks are you? 16 weeks
How many other children do you have? None this will be my first 
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? We will be finding out on the 19th July. Then having a BBQ the following day to tell my family- complete with a gender cake :) 
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? No idea. I would like a girl but my OH would like a boy. Typical lol 
Next scan date? July 19th 
How are you feeling? Pretty darn good. 
What are you most looking forward to? Pregnancy: The first kick (which my OH can feel aswell). After the birth: The first smile
What are you most worried about? LABOUR!!! Petrified!
What sort of birth are you hoping for? Vaginal 


Im having to go to the hospital today for a blood test as the hospital didnt take enough samples last time. So angry as they already had 5 attempts last time and 6 vials. Im by myself this time as OH is still in France til late tonight. Im not so great with needles. 

On the plus side: hubby comes home from the stag do tonight :happydance: 6 days away has been horrid. Really missed him.


----------



## sigh

the belly has been popping out constantly this week... I'm suddenly huge, a lot bigger than other 4 month women I've seen which is freaking me out a little bit. I can't stop eating either... I feel like miss piggy!

Anyone else popping?


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> the belly has been popping out constantly this week... I'm suddenly huge, a lot bigger than other 4 month women I've seen which is freaking me out a little bit. I can't stop eating either... I feel like miss piggy!
> 
> Anyone else popping?

Oh I'm huge. You aren't alone. And I do find my appetite increasing. Turns out I have only gained like 7 lbs though which is really surprising cause it looks like much more!


----------



## 1eighty

_I'm a teepee! I'm a wigwam! I'm a teepee! I'm a wigwam!

Relax, woman, you're two tents!_

We're an onion now, and tentatively :pink: :D


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

How many weeks are you? 16 weeks tomorrow!

How many other children do you have? DH has 3ds, this is our first

Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? Will find out

What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? Hoping for a girl, feeling like it's a boy. I keep referring to baby as "he" 

Next scan date? June 30, early gender scan at 17w4d

How are you feeling? Fine for the most part, still very tired though

What are you most looking forward to? Kicks that DH can feel, Holding/snuggling with baby, stepsons meeting baby. 

What are you most worried about? Complications during pregnancy and/or labor

What sort of birth are you hoping for? vaginal

In terms of bumps, I feel like I've had one for a while now. It's more noticable now and I like showing it off. I've been shopping at the maternity store and buying cute little things :) I feel like in the end I'm going to be the size of a whale. I've gotten stretch marks on my arms, and hips. I think I might have spotted the first one on my tummy :(


----------



## kelkel

sigh said:


> the belly has been popping out constantly this week... I'm suddenly huge, a lot bigger than other 4 month women I've seen which is freaking me out a little bit. I can't stop eating either... I feel like miss piggy!
> 
> Anyone else popping?


The last week I've noticed my belly popped a lot. I actually look pregnant already.
I've gained 5 lbs so far.


----------



## hopeful2012

How many weeks are you? 15 weeks tomorrow
How many other children do you have? this is our first
Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? I cant wait!
What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? I think its a girl.
Next scan date? June 29th- booked private gender scan
How are you feeling? Sick, tired, constant headaches
What are you most looking forward to? feeling better, feeling the baby move, and cuddling with the baby
What are you most worried about? MC, Problems with baby, labor
What sort of birth are you hoping for? Vaginal i think- but im all for the epidural!!! Im a wimp!

Im still sick and have trouble eating. I think my stomach has shrunk to super duper small. I have gained a total of 1 pound (if you dont count the 10 i lost the first month) I had actually lost a pound at the last visit. But i do have a small baby bump already!


----------



## hopeful2012

Quick Update: My dad had his heart cath and a stent was placed. He came home from the hospital last friday, but went to a bigger hospital yesterday because he was still having some problems. They sent him home today with more medicines. Hopefully he will start to feel better soon. 

Quick Vent- I had a really Sh**ty day at work today! I felt totally stupid and incompetant. I know that im hormonal, but i sure had me a good cry on the way home. Tomorrow is my friday- hopefully it will be better!


----------



## sharan

Hey! It's a new week for me and I'm now an avocado.

I've got my 16 week midwife appointment tomorrow so that'll be another mini milestone crossed off!


----------



## nickibrum

Well Ill have a little rant aswell- I had to go to the hospital yesterday as they had messed up on one of my samples. When I got there (after waiting 35 mins after my appointment) the lady said that there was NO bloodwork in my notes at all and they would have to redo all 5 vials. 

It doesnt really matter as once they get that needle in there they can take as much as they want- but last time they really hurt and bruised me and it was all for nothing. grrr...

On the plus side- i think i have officially popped out now. My belly doesnt disappear in the morning and hasnt done for the last two days. Downside- need new trousers urgently. 

I bought our isofix bases yesterday- Halfords have a 10% sale on, and I got just over £6 in boots points by going through treatstreet. Bonus! Still bargain hunting :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Cant wait for my mw appointment next week :)


----------



## toothfairy29

I have mine in 20 minutes! Just about to set off. Am expecting it to be a bit of a let down really as I have read loads of posts from ladies saying it was disappointing. I'll report back soon!


----------



## cookielucylou

Mine is a week late(i'll be 17 1/2 weeks) so i'm hoping we can listen to the hb.


----------



## nickibrum

Im on Friday. Do we listen to the heartbeat at this appointment then? 

To be honest we have a doppler anyway. Just wondering if it would be clearer on their machines. Dunno if my OH will be off work to come along. hmmmmm


----------



## cookielucylou

I think they say 16 weeks is too early which is when the appointment is supposed to be.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

16 weeks today! Whoot' shoot! I remember the day I got my bfp, wow 4 months! Doc on Thursday but that's just more blood work but get to hear lo's heart beat.


----------



## nickibrum

Just found out my company do the childcare vouchers scheme for £243 a month. We already knew my hubby also has that scheme in place. So I dont think we will need to actually put physical money towards childcare each month, it will just happen automatically. 

Are people putting their children with a nursery or with a childminder? Are childminders more flexible? x


----------



## kellycontrary

hi! due 10th December .... :)


----------



## sharan

At my 16 week appointment last time I did get to listen to the HB. But as I already had a doppler it wasn't anything new. 

I've yet to meet my midwife! The one at my booking in appointment was a general one at the antenatal clinic. I really hope she is nice. I was lucky to have a lovely one last time who actually came to visit me whilst I was in the Postnatal ward.

I've changed my car since having my DS so not sure if it has an isofix point so will need to check. His current seat is one to be used until 12yrs old so doesn't use isofix.


----------



## toothfairy29

Just back from my 16 week midwife appt. waste of time ladies. All she did was check blood pressure and urine. No Doppler or feeling tummy. She said they don't do any of that til 25 weeks. So I don't go again until 25 weeks, I questioned if this is safe as I am 39 year old but she said there's no risk of pre eclampsia til 25 weeks so they don't do extra appts?????


----------



## kellycontrary

nickibrum said:


> Just found out my company do the childcare vouchers scheme for £243 a month. We already knew my hubby also has that scheme in place. So I dont think we will need to actually put physical money towards childcare each month, it will just happen automatically.
> 
> Are people putting their children with a nursery or with a childminder? Are childminders more flexible? x

We have just found out we get a bit of extra help; hubby is a fire fighter and they have some voucher schemes in place which is handy as he works in london and we live in hampshire so childcare will be tricky!

My mum returned to work end of last year which is amazing for her but selfishly sucks for me as previously we thought she could help with this. Now its nursery...although hubby gets 4 days off every week so a childminder would be easier as he could then have the baby when he is off ...but his shifts move on a day each week so im not sure how accomodating childminders would be with this sort of thing!

I guess we have lots to sort out. I think ill return to work 4 days a week....


----------



## nickibrum

kellycontrary said:


> nickibrum said:
> 
> 
> Just found out my company do the childcare vouchers scheme for £243 a month. We already knew my hubby also has that scheme in place. So I dont think we will need to actually put physical money towards childcare each month, it will just happen automatically.
> 
> Are people putting their children with a nursery or with a childminder? Are childminders more flexible? x
> 
> We have just found out we get a bit of extra help; hubby is a fire fighter and they have some voucher schemes in place which is handy as he works in london and we live in hampshire so childcare will be tricky!
> 
> My mum returned to work end of last year which is amazing for her but selfishly sucks for me as previously we thought she could help with this. Now its nursery...although hubby gets 4 days off every week so a childminder would be easier as he could then have the baby when he is off ...but his shifts move on a day each week so im not sure how accomodating childminders would be with this sort of thing!
> 
> I guess we have lots to sort out. I think ill return to work 4 days a week....Click to expand...

Hi kelly and welcome- I added you to our front page! :) 

I guess the fact you roughly know shifts they might be accomodating. My OH currently does random shifts but I dont particularly want to pay for childcare if he will be at home. Saying that sometimes he is so knackered he sleeps til 2pm if he did a 15 hour shift and came in a 6am. Things are changing soon so were hoping he will change to 40 hours a week and we might be able to say right he can never work a Tuesday. That would be the most ideal. 

I plan to go back to work 3 days a week to start off with and then up it to 4 or 5 after LO is 18 months I think. See how we go and how much childcare is by then! lol. I have read that they are trialing a new system where 2 year olds will get 15 hours free childcare rather than waiting til 3. Its a incentive to get people back to work quicker as childcare costs have gone sky high. Fingers crossed that comes into play when our LO is 2 :)


----------



## nickibrum

Has anyone succumbed to purchasing the book Fifty Shades of Grey?? 

I would love to know your thoughts on it. Im 25% of the way through and Im bored to tears. What an earth is all the fuss about? I havent got to the *good* bit yet but i think thats just around the corner and I couldnt care either way. 

Thoughts??


----------



## sharan

I've bought it on my kindle an to be honest literary it is poor. It is very saucy and but the writing skills of the author are poor. There appears to be no real storyline behind all the sex scenes. I'm getting really fed up with all the 'inner goddess' quotes. And how many times does Mr Grey have to 'cock his head to the one side'.

I will finish reading it as I'm about 75% of the way through it. But I don't think I'll be purchasing the other two. I think it was just overhyped by women as it was the book to be seen reading!


----------



## nickibrum

Thanks Sharan. I only got it as my friends were asking about it and i thought for £2.50 odd i had nothing to loose. Wish I hadnt have bothered. Ive read better written Mills and Boon books and they were free! grrrr.... Hopefully I will finish it by tonight. I wont be getting the next ones at this rate. 

Im due to get my Moses basket and Isofix base delivered today. BTW boots have £7.50 worth of bonus points if you spend £30 instore. Im getting my sterrilser tonight and a few other bits to get me up to the bonus points. Fingers crossed they will let me use my other bonus points too :)


----------



## sigh

Anyone else very dizzy? I have low BP so I get dizzy standing up a lot but I was sitting and became dizzy yesterday and had to spend the whole morning laying down. It was my 30th bday yesterday... my husband and I took off to celebrate and we ended up staying in for most of the day :(


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I do get the occasional dizzy spell but it isn't as bad as what you've decribed. I know dizziness is common in pregnancy but be sure you mention it to your doctor as they might have a suggestion as to how to stop it. Oh and happy 30th!

As for me I am an Avocado today! Hooray! I wish I could see baby as I just worry so much! 29 days until my gender scan!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye for being an avacado ImSoTired! I know that worry feeling. I'm counting down as well. 28 days until my 20 week scan.

Although I have a private scan in 9 days I don't have much faith in it for some reason... :huh:

Happy belated birthday Sigh


----------



## cookielucylou

My bp was fine last time it was checked but i keep feeling dizzy and getting lots of headaches.


----------



## nickibrum

I havent been dizzy. Im seeing the midwife tomorrow so will let you know what BP i like. 

On another note- finished Fifty Shades of Grey.... can I have a refund? Awful!


----------



## sharan

I've felt dizzy on occasions but only when I've stood up too suddenly. I had my midwife appointment yesterday and was told my BP was within the normal range. I also got to hear Beanie's HB too which was a nice surprise as I didn't think the she would check. She found it almost immediately.

I'm on my last 100 pages of Fifty Shades. I know it's not really had the desired effect on me. If I had indeed enjoyed I would have read the whole book within a couple of days. Certainly very disappointing and I too would like a refund!


----------



## dannyo

november 28th :)


----------



## sigh

Thanks Imsotired & blu_butterfly! I've had a pounding headache for most of the day but wasn't as dizzy. I took my bp at my parents house and it was 79/50... wayyy low! Called my dr and she think's I may be anemic or it could be blood sugar related. I'm photographing an outdoor wedding on Saturday (in 85 degree heat)... hoping I'm better by then!


----------



## Mammatotwo

Sigh- that is very low, what is your dr going to do about it? is there medication to help keep it stable? Hope it improves too. My BP is in limits (just) but on the higher side, so they are keeping an eye on it. Today it was 138/75. 

Have not read 50 Shades of Grey, was thinking about getting it based on all the hype. I made that mistake before and raced out and bought the first 3 twilight books- HATED them (okay hated the first, tried the second thinking it had to get better surely, everyone loves these??????? did not read the others), they were written so badly. I hate books that have such poor literary skills. How do they do so well? Will definitely be giving this new hyped book a miss, feel I will just end up yelling at the characters and mocking the book hehehehehe. 

I think I am an avocado this week. Got a quick scan today. Love my hospital, baby looked good and measuring to size. Big morphology scan on the 12th, can not wait.


----------



## nickibrum

Woohoo- work just approved my day off.... which I will be using to plan a BBQ Gender reveal get together. 

We have our scan in 4 weeks (yesterday) but OH and I are keeping it a secret for 24 hours and then will tell the immediate family on the Friday. Bit americanised but we dont get the family together much so perfect excuse and my mate has just started doing cakes so supporting her too as she will mkake a gender reveal cake (where its neutral on top and then when you slice into the cake the sponge is pink or blue) :)


----------



## nickibrum

Oh dear- pregnancy hormones have kicked in. So peeved off with work today and really its over something so small but I just burst out crying.

Just came back from my 16 week appt. Blood pressure was 106 over 70 i think, which was in the normal range. Heard the baby's heartbeat for about 5 seconds which was strong and healthy. 

Just found out though that I have a rare blood type: A Negative. So it means I have to have extra appointments for Anti D injections :( along with my glucose tolerance test my work is going to love me. 

I still have yet to put any weight on but the community midwife didnt seem to concerned. Hopefully in the next few weeks Ill see some weight gain. Never thought I'd WANT to put weight on! lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I keep getting awful headaches. It's absolutely terrible. I take one tylenol and I feel guilty about it but I really need it. I do not have low bp though. It was very high at my 10 week visit but lower at my 15 week (just check ups once a month). I think I was worried at the 10/11 week scan because I hadn't seen or heard baby and I wasn't sure if he or she would still be growing in there. And I was very emotional (hormonal) that day and I was about to cry when she took my bp. Had they taken my pressure again after seeing baby on a scan I think it would have been lower. 

Nicki that is great you got your time off! It's a wonderful idea the gender reveal I think I should definately do something with my family but don't know what yet. It would have to be on Saturday July 21st. We will see. I'll talk to my mom about it. Sorry to hear about your rare blood type. I'm sure it adds a bit of extra stress but rare isn't too rare compared to how many people there are in the world having babies so I'm sure it'll be just fine. As for the weight gain I have only gained about 7lbs which I think is great because I was on a very low calorie diet before falling pregnant so I was bound to gain something after I quit limiting my calories. Anyway I'm already wearing my maternity clothes. :blush: I have a great big belly.

Sorry so long, hope youre all doing well!


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi Ladies, 

Im getting ready to go shopping today with my mom. Hopefully i can find some decent maternity clothes. I have a private scan booked 1 week from today. Its the 3d/4d scan and the lady is very good. According to her, we should be able to find out the gender then. I really hope so as we are going to North Carolina to visit my sister and i really want to tell her in person- I think im going to surprize her with a cake with the color inside. How is everyone else doing? Im feeling some better- the headaches have eased some and I seem to have more energy now- i just hope it lasts!


----------



## sigh

Exciting! I'm feeling better today. I definitely need to go maternity shopping soon, although my bump has shrunk again the last few days. I can't wait until I have a cute bump... instead of looking pudgy/bloated and exhaused. I've gained 7.5 lbs so far but atleast the need to constantly stuff food in my face has subsided the last few days.

We are booking a private scan sometime next week to find out the gender and are doing either cakes or cupcakes with our immediate family! Now that we've decided we want to know the gender, I don't think I can wait until the end of July and we both thought it would be awesome to have a video of bubs dancing around. I've already convinced myself it's a girl so if it ends up being a boy i'll be very surprised!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I've been wearing maternity tops for the past 3 fridays  These were the ones my boss surprised me with. DH and I did stop by Destination Maternity and I brought two more. Just more comfy that regular tops. 

We find out the gender next saturday and my SIL is having a cookout that day so maybe we'll share with them that day when we go over. I'm still undecided if I want to keep gender a secret until after our 20 week scan or roll with whatever they tell us at 17w4d so we'll see.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hey all, had it kind of rough today. Anyone suffering from really bad round-ligament pain? I've had it bad from about lunchtime today and it hasn't gone away regardless of whether I'm sitting/lying down/moving about. Its been this really sharp stabbing pain and I've found it hard to even stand up straight :(


----------



## sigh

Yes! I feel like im being sharply poked right now and yesterday I kept getting random shooting pains like lighting that made me jump. I started standing up very slowly and it helps with the standing up cramps.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Aww thanks for that reply Sigh! I've been having these pains if I get up suddenly and stuff but this is the first time I've had it consistently regardless of what I am doing. Another joy of pregnancy I'm going to have to learn to love!!! I feel so very naive - I had no idea about half the things I'm already feeling at this stage!:dohh:


----------



## nickibrum

If I sneeze hard or get up too fast I get a sharp twinge just above my pubic bone. Is that similar? Whats round ligament pain? x


----------



## kelkel

I had terrible round ligament pain a few weeks ago. I could very walk up and down stairs. Thankfully it only lasted a few weeks.
Nikkibrum..Round ligament pain is when your ligaments stretch due to our growing bellies. 

I've been wearing maternity tops for a few weeks now too. I noticed I popped a bit more this week too. Then I stepped on a scale and realized I had gained 7 lbs already. Up until I was 12 weeks I hadn't gained any. So I've gained 7 lbs in just 5 weeks.. Yikes! I haven't had much of an appetite so I'm hoping it's all baby and not me putting on the weight..


----------



## LemonTea

Ooh, I like this idea! I'm an avocado this month -- our LO is due Dec. 5th!


----------



## LemonTea

nickibrum said:


> Just a quick question; have people put weight on yet? I am seeing a few threads on here where people are only a week or two ahead of us and seem to have their bumps and a small/big weight gain dependent and it got me thinking.... I havent put a sinlge lb on yet. Emma's diary say this week we should have gained approximately 5lbs.
> 
> What is your body doing? I know everyone is different but I want my bump now! lol (im sure i wont be complaining in a few months)

In the first trimester, I might have gained all of one or two pounds -- that was all, and I'm not positive that I gained that much. I would weigh myself and one week I'd be up and then the next I'd be down again. My clothes were getting tighter and tighter but the scale did not really move for the first 14 weeks. Now, at 16, I'm up another four or five pounds, which seems crazy to me -- five pounds in two weeks! I have a little bit of a bump, but I've had it from about 14 weeks on -- I think the weight gain is in my boobs and butt, but not my belly so much. I could be wrong though!


----------



## Mammatotwo

I have not put on any weight yet, but I usually tend to put on pregnancy weight in the last 20 weeks than the first. Plus I am off my food, not really eating a lot in the first 3-4 months. However I am getting my appetite back so I am sure will the weight gain will come.


----------



## Mummyjessie

Hi everyone! I am in my last few onion days. 2nd baby ( 12 yrs apart ) Apart from falling asleep at random intervals, all is going well.


----------



## Chelle_E

:flower::flower:

Due 14th December, 20 week scan on the 27th July, Olympic Opening Ceremony day! I cant wait! Becoming very impatient!!! xx


----------



## Chelle_E

nickibrum said:


> Im on Friday. Do we listen to the heartbeat at this appointment then?
> 
> To be honest we have a doppler anyway. Just wondering if it would be clearer on their machines. Dunno if my OH will be off work to come along. hmmmmm

Nicki, did your partner manage to be off work to go along to the appointment? And did the MW listen to the heartbeat and let you hear it too?

My appointment is a week on Friday and I doubt my partner will manage to take the time off. The midwife apps are more for me really I think and if the mw didnt let us listen to the heartbeat I think it would be a pointless journey for my partner! Considering getting a doppler, but Id panic if I dont find anything one day for some reason! x


----------



## Inoue

I remember being on here when i was a Lemon! Nice to see the title moving along nicely :). I wouldnt be to concerned *nickibrum*, i havent gained a dime either. I actually weight less then what i did at 4 weeks pregnant. Midwife hasnt said anything, just keeps adjusting my maternity notes and BMI score (now under 25). My boobs have gone up a few cups sizes though which is costing me a fortune in bra's, just brought some DD nursing bra's from Ebay but even that cup feels tight so just ordered an E :nope: x


----------



## Chelle_E

Im a bit late, but ill join in!

How many weeks are you? My dates are a few days out from the scan, so Ill go with scan dates - 15 weeks 5 days

How many other children do you have? 0

Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? Yes, definetly, have a while to wait though, 27th July

What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? Ive changed my mind again and again. But I always go back to my original thought, boy.

Next scan date? 27th July

How are you feeling? Crap. Very tired and Im still being sick at least once a day. Very happy though :)

What are you most looking forward to? Seeing the baby on the tv again next month, feeling baba move...Having a brand new baba for Christmas. Smiles.

What are you most worried about? Being sick all the way through. How Im going to manage with work in the later stages. It sounds odd but Im not worried about how the baba is developing, I know hes ok xx

What sort of birth are you hoping for? Vaginal and the baba latching on well afterwards x


----------



## nickibrum

Chelle_E said:


> nickibrum said:
> 
> 
> Im on Friday. Do we listen to the heartbeat at this appointment then?
> 
> To be honest we have a doppler anyway. Just wondering if it would be clearer on their machines. Dunno if my OH will be off work to come along. hmmmmm
> 
> Nicki, did your partner manage to be off work to go along to the appointment? And did the MW listen to the heartbeat and let you hear it too?
> 
> My appointment is a week on Friday and I doubt my partner will manage to take the time off. The midwife apps are more for me really I think and if the mw didnt let us listen to the heartbeat I think it would be a pointless journey for my partner! Considering getting a doppler, but Id panic if I dont find anything one day for some reason! xClick to expand...

Hey

Yes he did manage it. We got the midwife to put a star next to all the appointments he should be with me for so now we dont have to guess if its just paperwork, blood pressure etc. 

Yes they did let us listen but only for about 10 seconds. I really rate the dopplers. I dont use mine every day, maybe once or twice a week, and now that my belly has popped i find it pretty much everytime.


----------



## nickibrum

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I think I felt baby move for the first time!! Not quite the butterfly sensation but like a tiny tugging. It was consistent for about 20 seconds then stopped and then i felt the same sensation again a few mins later. 

I dunno if this is hopefully thinking or what. But I swear it was movement. Yesterday I felt terrible and i think baby was doing backflips in there. lol 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Chelle_E

Nicki thats lovely!!! I too have been feeling bits and bobs, woke up in the middle of the night last night and it felt like something was going on in my tummy!! x


----------



## kelkel

I've been feeling flutters for a few weeks now.. Yesterday I'm pretty sure I got a proper kick ( or punch).. 

Nikkibrum- wouldn't worry much about putting on weight or not.. With my first by now I had put on almost 15 lbs this time I've gained 7lbs.. 5 of witch I put on on in the last 4 weeks.. I'm really hoping I don't continue to put on a lb a week but I know it's very possible too.


----------



## sigh

We have a private scan booked for Wednesday!! I'm so nervous and I have no idea why. Anyone find out the gender yet?


----------



## toothfairy29

I am an onion today!!!! Hmmmm.....an onion?? they could have chosen something a bit nicer sounding!!!! 

anyone getting loads of aches and pins in uterus daily? almost like I have period pain mixed with little sharp twinges and shooting painsfor most of the day. Midwife said other week this is normal so I try not to think about it but sometimes you just worry??


----------



## JessdueJan

The past week or so I have had so many pains, can't remember these from my first so they do worry me a bit but I know it's all just growing pains. 

Three weeks until my 20week scan and We are still debating wether or not to find out the sex, at first we both didn't but now it's getting closer to when we can we're starting to change our mind. I like the idea of a surprise but I'm just too impatient :shrug:


----------



## nickibrum

I found out the gender in 3 weeks, on the 19th July. I think its a bit early for me at the moment which is why they wait to 18-24 weeks to tell you the gender. Anything before that, i've heard, is hard to see. 

Is your private scan to tell you the gender?


----------



## toothfairy29

My scan is 3 weeks too on 20th July. It is the NHS one. I can't wait to find out what we're having. We'll have to start putting the little yellow pink or blue storks on the first post as we all start to find out!! EXCITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharan

I'm an onion today too!!!

I've got my 20 week scan exactly 3 weeks from today and I'm hoping to find out the gender also. I'm way too impatient to wait. Besides if it's a girl I'm going to have to buy more outfits as I've already got loads of gender neutral clothing.

I've had no real aches or pains either. I can't recall getting them last time either.


----------



## nickibrum

I have to have a rant about my OH. He went to a stag do last weekend and it was a last minute thing, having 3 weeks to prepare for it. Were going on holiday this week and now he has NO money at all to pay for his share. I refuse to take it out of babies savings because its such a tight schedule to ensure we have enough money for when i take my huge pay cut onto SMP. 

He promised me he would make sure he had enough money..... and now im the one having to pay out for it all. He gets paid on Thursday which is the day we go so hoping he has a good wage, but i cant believe after it took us 6 months to become debt free he is back in debt and im bailing him out yet again. So disappointed and upset.


----------



## sigh

nickibrum said:


> I found out the gender in 3 weeks, on the 19th July. I think its a bit early for me at the moment which is why they wait to 18-24 weeks to tell you the gender. Anything before that, i've heard, is hard to see.
> 
> Is your private scan to tell you the gender?

Yep, we finally decided we want to know and don't want to wait! I can't wait to start shopping!


----------



## britneybabyy

dues 13th dec.... il be an avocado thursday! x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm an onion today :)

Gender scan in 4 days :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats Blu butterfly! 

I go for bloodwork tomorrow.
I'll be 17 weeks in 2 days.
I have and Ob appt(to hear heartbeat too) in 16 days.
I will be 20 weeks in 23 days.
I will have my gender/20wk scan in 24 days.

How is everyone feeling? I am feeling occasional cramps and stretching. Maybe a bit of pressure. I also have just a touch of back and hip pain and I still wake up at 3-4 in the morning to pee. I find it difficult to sleep on my left side and frequently roll over onto my right. Other than these things (and the bump) I can't really tell I'm pg! I'm waiting for baby to really start moving so i can be sure I'm pregnant, haha! I'm just a worrier still. Hoping everything is ok with baby and the rest of you ladies.


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm an onion today :)
> 
> Gender scan in 4 days :happydance:

I am soooooooooooooooo jealous!!!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ImSoTired I still have all the same symptoms you have lol. We are so close in our pregnancies. You're getting closer and closer to your scan!

I am getting flutters pretty consistent now. Baby just did a little dance to this reggae music I was listening too :haha:

Toothfairy don't feel jealous. I'm actually quite nervous. For some reason, I don't have much faith in this early gender scan. I just read about a girl on another thread that said she was told girl at 17 and 18 weeks and just found out she's having a boy at 20 weeks. Yikes! 

I'm just happy that DH is going to see baby for the first time :dance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu_Butterfly said:


> ImSoTired I still have all the same symptoms you have lol. We are so close in our pregnancies. You're getting closer and closer to your scan!
> 
> I am getting flutters pretty consistent now. Baby just did a little dance to this reggae music I was listening too :haha:
> 
> Toothfairy don't feel jealous. I'm actually quite nervous. For some reason, I don't have much faith in this early gender scan. I just read about a girl on another thread that said she was told girl at 17 and 18 weeks and just found out she's having a boy at 20 weeks. Yikes!
> 
> I'm just happy that DH is going to see baby for the first time :dance:

yes I also read that thread, I met a woman a few weeks ago who was told at 2 scans she was having a girl only to give birth to a boy!!

We haven't bought a single thing yet!! We are going to go buy something pink or blue on the afternoon of the scan......Think I will be keeping the clothing receipts though!! Will probably have a 3D/4D scan later on though although they are a bit freaks so that should confirm gender. 

Will be keeping an eye on you to see how you go. What is your gut feeling you're having?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

toothfairy29 said:


> yes I also read that thread, I met a woman a few weeks ago who was told at 2 scans she was having a girl only to give birth to a boy!!
> 
> We haven't bought a single thing yet!! We are going to go buy something pink or blue on the afternoon of the scan......Think I will be keeping the clothing receipts though!! Will probably have a 3D/4D scan later on though although they are a bit freaks so that should confirm gender.
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on you to see how you go. What is your gut feeling you're having?

I want a girl but I keep calling baby a "he" lol. So we'll see. I'll definitely hold on to all receipts regardless of what they say. I think we'll schedule a 3d scan at 30 weeks too.


----------



## fumbles

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi! :wave: 

My symptoms are similar, still waiting to feel definate baby movements, I've had some little pops, but won't be convinced until they are more noticable I think. 

Very jealous of the gender scans, we're not having one and the hospital refuse to tell you the gender where we are, so it's pay for private or stay team yellow!


----------



## cookielucylou

I had my 16 week appointment today, all was good and we got to hear the hb. 
We are hoping to move before baby is born, and want a home birth so its a bit annoying at the moment as i want to discuss it with the mw as she just assumed again today we went a hospital birth.


----------



## Feronia

I'm only an orange! Due date December 18 -- a week before Christmas!


----------



## LemonTea

sigh said:


> Have you ladies announced it yet? We're probably going to announce it on fbook this weekend. I gave my mom the ok to tell people yesterday and she called half of India in like 15 minutes lol. Starting to feel more real now!

We've been announcing gradually since the beginning. Our immediate families found out the same week we did (parents, siblings). We told them early because of some issues with infertility that they already knew about -- we didn't want to maybe lose the baby really early and miss out on the chance to celebrate some good news finally with family; plus I had a surgery scheduled that ended up being cancelled because of the pregnancy, and it didn't feel right not telling them why. Then over the next few weeks we slowly told a few close friends and my DH told his co-workers, which means that their families found out, too. We didn't tell our extended families (grands, aunts and uncles) until the beginning of the second trimester. I still haven't announced anything on Facebook, although at this point all the people we're closest to already know. I think I'll probably do the Facebook thing at 20 weeks.



sharan said:


> My sickness pretty much stopped at just over 13 weeks. However I did have few days of dry gagging instead! In my first pregnancy I only had that the nausea and that tapered off at just over 10 weeks. So unfortunately every pregnancy is different.

I only had a period of about three weeks of feeling nauseous during the first trimester, and I thought I was SO lucky. I only threw up once the entire time and within a week of that, I started feeling so much better. By 13 weeks I thought I was out of the woods. But it seems like now, in the second trimester, the sickness has come baby. Mostly my nausea now kind of comes and goes, but it's usually coming when I'm at work! I just started a new job last week, and on the fourth day or so, I barely made it to a bathroom where I had to throw up. So I dunno what's going on. But so far, I still feel mostly fine, and I do think my energy has returned with gusto. But still having sporadic nausea which I hoped to be done with by now.



nickibrum said:


> Has anyone made any big purchases yet or sorted out maternity leave? Anyone started thinking about xmas?? xx

We haven't bought anything with the exception of a few pregnancy books. We ALMOST bought a crib the other day from Ikea -- the price was too good to pass up -- but we didn't think it would fit in the car so we didn't buy it. 

My maternity leave options will suck so bad, and I'm really struggling with it. Because I won't have been at my job for a full year, I won't qualify for leave under FMLA (which would give me 12 weeks off with the baby). Instead, I'll only qualify for the standard 6 weeks, and the only part that will be paid will be the days of paid time off I manage to save until then. I'd always thought I'd be a SAHM when my children were very young, and had only recently decided to continue working. Now I'm totally second guessing that. *Anyone else struggling with whether to work or SAH after baby comes?

*I don't know how Christmas time will be for us this year. It's a little overwhelming to even think about!


And to *Mammtotwo:*

_How many weeks are you?_ 17 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe how fast time seems to be flying -- I'm almost 20 weeks!
_ How many other children do you have?_ This is our first baby
_ Are you going to find out girl/boy or leave it a surprise at your scan? _We're planning to be surprised when the baby is born. (We're also not planning to share the name with anyone until then)
_ What do you think you are having -boy/girl/no idea? _My gut is saying it's a boy, but who knows if I'm one of those women who have 'mother's intuition'. I'm basing it mostly on the fact that I think DH and I had sex the day before I ovulated, so I assuming the boy sperm got to the egg first. Can't wait to find out if I'm right or not! I'm happy either way.
_Next scan date? _We haven't scheduled our anatomy scan yet (the big one at 20 weeks) but I think it's going to be in about three or four weeks. We have the next appointment with our midwife on Thursday.
_ How are you feeling? _Pretty good. I think I felt the baby move a couple times this week, but I've also had some ligament stretching so it's hard to separate the two sensations sometimes.
_ What are you most looking forward to? _With the pregnancy: holding DH's hand to feel the baby move. Having a big ol' baby belly in the third trimester. Decorating the nursery. Giving birth (haha -- mostly for the prize at the end) I can't wait to meet our little boy or girl!
_ What are you most worried about? _Giving birth  I want to go naturally at the birth center near here, but I feel like so many people are skeptical of being able to do it. Part of me feels like I have something to prove, and I hate feeling that way. I hope it goes well, but it worries me that so much is out of my control.
_ What sort of birth are you hoping for? _A natural, un-medicated water birth at the free standing birth center we're attending.


----------



## Jendell88

hello my due date is November 21st


----------



## Mummyjessie

Forgot to mention in my earlier post.... my due date is 27th November x


----------



## nickibrum

LemonTea said:


> Anyone else struggling with whether to work or SAH after baby comes?

Its not really an option for us. I would love to be a SAHM but it just wouldnt be possible. We only own 75% of our house so in the next 2 years we're having a baby and need to buy the rest of our house aswell! 

We could survive on OH wages but it would be surviving and not saving any money for the house deposit. weve said I will go back 3 days a week to start with, but going to see if work will allow me to use one annual leave day a week til xmas as Ill be going back at the beginning of Sept. That way Im getting paid for more than im actually working. Bank some of that money up and then maybe go back full time after baby is 18 months. Childcare is so expensive but I also dont want to miss anything. So hoping we can cope with the drop for another 6 months but I go full time. Heres to hoping! I havent even spoken to work about maternity leave yet never mind whats going to happen when i go back! :haha:


----------



## nickibrum

WOW!!! 38 mummies to be!!!!


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi ladies, I'm an onion today, yey :) 

Is anyone else getting prepared early? Things I have already:

Travel system
Crib
Cot
Playmat
Bouncer
Bath
Few white sleepsuits, a pair of slipper socks & a snowsuit
Highchair
Door bouncer
Baby carrier
Monitors
Travel cot

Some of these bits is had from my first daughter anyway, and other bits we bought cheap from a friend second hand. I know some people don't like getting stuff second hand but I can't afford everything brand new. Trying to get big stuff out the way so I can get some nice little clothes depending on what sex baby is. Finding out on 19th July.. Sooo excited!! 

Xx


----------



## nickibrum

Im ultra prepared.... and hardly have anything left to buy now...opps. I do this at christmas aswell, buy early and then keep on buying. Im terrible! 

I have got;
moses basket,
electric breast pump
6 bottles
microwave sterriliser
blanket (gift)
unisex clothes
2 sleepbags
playmat
baby monitor
changing unit
isofix bases
travel system (arriving in Nov)
bath thermometer
medical thermometer
scratch mittens
nasal aspirator

Oh dear.... thats alot for 17 weeks lol. 

We find out the sex of the baby on the same day you do!! I cant wait for the 19th! :)


----------



## Jadey-x

Lol yeah I do the same at christmas!! Haha. 

Absoluetly cannot wait to get some pink or blue bits :) x


----------



## sigh

Today is the day - our private scan! I'm pretty sure we're having a girl so I'll be shocked (but happy!) if it's a boy.


----------



## nickibrum

Oh! Good luck sigh! Make sure to upload some photos. :) 

Someone suggested adding the storks to the first page so Ill start to do that when people update us. 

In fact- if your planning on staying team yellow let me know now and Ill update tonight.


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow I have nothing for baby! I feel so behind! :cry:I'm just too scared to buy anything but hopefully I won't be afraid to buy once I find out if baby is a boy or girl. That isn't until the 20th of July. I feel like I am so behind on everything now. I haven't even gotten my bloodwork back yet as the place I go does 2 sets and I just had my second set done this morning. I'll kniw next week, but I think if there were any problems they would have called me after the first set were drawn. And I don't think I'm feeling baby yet either:cry:

I hope all of your scans go well and all and you are all doing great.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good luck on your gender scan Sigh!

ImSoTired they would've called you if something came back abnormal/positive. When I went in for my doc. appointment they confirmed that that was the case and told me the actual numbers. 

I haven't purchased a thing yet. Actually DH will not let me buy any big ticket stuff (crib, stroller, play pen, etc.), until after the shower at 7 months! We've actually gotten into two arguments behind it. Apparently his mother is planning to buy most of that stuff as a surprise but I'm actually kind of aggravated. I guess I'll be ok and have to settle for buying smaller stuff after we know what we're having.

3 days until our scan :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Good luck on your gender scan Sigh!
> 
> ImSoTired they would've called you if something came back abnormal/positive. When I went in for my doc. appointment they confirmed that that was the case and told me the actual numbers.
> 
> I haven't purchased a thing yet. Actually DH will not let me buy any big ticket stuff (crib, stroller, play pen, etc.), until after the shower at 7 months! We've actually gotten into two arguments behind it. Apparently his mother is planning to buy most of that stuff as a surprise but I'm actually kind of aggravated. I guess I'll be ok and have to settle for buying smaller stuff after we know what we're having.
> 
> 3 days until our scan :happydance:

I just don't know though. I'm supposed to hear back next week now that they have the second round of bloods done. I'm so nervous about all of it especially now because my scan is so far off to reassure me. It seems as though everyone is enjoying their pregnancy but me. All of my scans are later than everyone elses and everything. I just feel worried and far behind everyone else. I'm not even convinced that what I feel once in a great while is baby. Everyone else feels it. I'm beginning to think something is wrong.


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> Wow I have nothing for baby! I feel so behind! :cry:I'm just too scared to buy anything but hopefully I won't be afraid to buy once I find out if baby is a boy or girl. That isn't until the 20th of July. I feel like I am so behind on everything now. I haven't even gotten my bloodwork back yet as the place I go does 2 sets and I just had my second set done this morning. I'll kniw next week, but I think if there were any problems they would have called me after the first set were drawn. And I don't think I'm feeling baby yet either:cry:
> 
> I hope all of your scans go well and all and you are all doing great.

Thanks! I have nothing either! I wanted to buy the crib and a few things early but my sister brought up a good point. She bought a car seat very early and when she opened it, something was wrong with it and the store wouldn't take it back since it was beyond the return period so she had to pay for shipping to ship it to the manufacturer. So I'm probably going to wait to buy some of the bigger things.

I have the same type of NT scan - 2 parts. I go for my second round of bloodwork next week but they should be able to give you preliminary results after the first round. I had to call my drs office daily and ask for them... she said they don't call unless there's something abnormal and acted weird when I asked her for the actual risk numbers. Try calling your drs office and ask for your preliminary results!


----------



## nickibrum

The only reason I have so much stuff already hun is because a) im not supertitous b) Its not the done thing to have a baby shower so I dunno if we will have one c) we have the money d) everything I have bought has been on offer and finally e) tesco had double points so some of the stuff I actually got for free/boots had cashback if I bought it now. 

I wouldnt fret that you have nothing. Im now trying to spread out my purchases a bit more or ill have nothing to look forward too!


----------



## BabyForMe83

ImSoTired said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> Good luck on your gender scan Sigh!
> 
> ImSoTired they would've called you if something came back abnormal/positive. When I went in for my doc. appointment they confirmed that that was the case and told me the actual numbers.
> 
> I haven't purchased a thing yet. Actually DH will not let me buy any big ticket stuff (crib, stroller, play pen, etc.), until after the shower at 7 months! We've actually gotten into two arguments behind it. Apparently his mother is planning to buy most of that stuff as a surprise but I'm actually kind of aggravated. I guess I'll be ok and have to settle for buying smaller stuff after we know what we're having.
> 
> 3 days until our scan :happydance:
> 
> I just don't know though. I'm supposed to hear back next week now that they have the second round of bloods done. I'm so nervous about all of it especially now because my scan is so far off to reassure me. It seems as though everyone is enjoying their pregnancy but me. All of my scans are later than everyone elses and everything. I just feel worried and far behind everyone else. I'm not even convinced that what I feel once in a great while is baby. Everyone else feels it. I'm beginning to think something is wrong.Click to expand...

awwww hun:hugs: try not to worry! My scan isn't until the 23rd and I haven't felt anything I could definitely say was baby either. Have faith all is ok. We've come a long way since 1st Tri and I'm sure we'll all be absolutely fine.

I haven't bought one thing for baby yet. I don't really know what's stopping me as I love browsing baby stuff! We're staying team yellow so I guess that might have a little to do with it but I'm pretty sure when you're ready to make that very first purchase no matter what it is, you'll know xxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ImSoTired said:


> I just don't know though. I'm supposed to hear back next week now that they have the second round of bloods done. I'm so nervous about all of it especially now because my scan is so far off to reassure me. It seems as though everyone is enjoying their pregnancy but me. All of my scans are later than everyone elses and everything. I just feel worried and far behind everyone else. I'm not even convinced that what I feel once in a great while is baby. Everyone else feels it. I'm beginning to think something is wrong.

I heard back after my second set of bloods via phone call about a week afterwards. Trust me, if something was wrong, they would call you asap to come in for more tests. No news is good news, I'm afraid. I know that doesn't help but believe that all is well. I think Sigh is right though, you could call the doctors and ask for your results. 

I'd still be waiting on my scan at 20 weeks on July 19 too if DH and I hadn't booked the private one.


----------



## sigh

I posted this in a separate thread but take a guess on the gender!!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...67-guess-gender-know-answer.html#post19243691


----------



## hopeful2012

So i leave work to go see the doctor, since i was having awful lower abdominal pain. I thought it was ligaments and let it pass until about 4 this afternoon when it got worse. So i go over there and find out that im 1)dehydrated, 2)overdoing it and 3)some of it was ligaments. They said if the dehydration was any worse they would have to send me back to work (Emergency Center) as a patient for IV and fluids. I had to promise to take it easy for the rest of the week, and drink plenty of gatorade and water. I still feel like crap, but i guess i should feel better that the baby was fine. We go in 2 days to find out the gender!!!


----------



## BabyForMe83

sigh said:


> I posted this in a separate thread but take a guess on the gender!!!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...67-guess-gender-know-answer.html#post19243691

oooh! Girl??:flower:


----------



## toothfairy29

Girl!?
Come on sigh put us out of our misery!??


----------



## toothfairy29

And hopeful.... Take it easy x x x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats sigh! That's a girl, I think.

Hopeful feel better soon!


----------



## sigh

Yep, it's a girl! We both thought it was a girl but now that we know we're both still surprised. I think I spent so much time being afraid that something was going to go wrong that I didn't really think about things going right. This is our 1st so I'm happy and anxious.

hopeful - hope you feel better and rested soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on the girl Sigh. Hopeful feel better and take care.

I am 17 weeks today. Very happy about it but still a bit nervous. Hoping baby is doing well. still about 22 days until scan. Can't wait.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 17 weeks ImSoTired!

AFM - I had a throbbing pain in my side yesterday evening that I just chucked up to being "growing pains" until I woke up this morning and noticed that my back was also having the same pain. I also realized that it hurt to sleep on that side and my back as well last night. So I called the doctor because they were treating me for a urinary track infection and I think it might have gotten worse. The problem is this is the second one I've had in life. The first I had when i wasn't pregnant and I didn't have any symptoms until the last minute, which peeing burned and my back started hurting in this same spot. This time I had no symptoms at all -they only caught it in my urine sample - and still don't have any symptoms except for what I believe is this pain in my side and back. Ugghh! Not a good start to my day :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry about the UTI Blu_! I have had a few of them in my life and I never had much back pain but the burning was awful. That was years ago though and I'm scared of getting one during pregnancy. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## sigh

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Happy 17 weeks ImSoTired!
> 
> AFM - I had a throbbing pain in my side yesterday evening that I just chucked up to being "growing pains" until I woke up this morning and noticed that my back was also having the same pain. I also realized that it hurt to sleep on that side and my back as well last night. So I called the doctor because they were treating me for a urinary track infection and I think it might have gotten worse. The problem is this is the second one I've had in life. The first I had when i wasn't pregnant and I didn't have any symptoms until the last minute, which peeing burned and my back started hurting in this same spot. This time I had no symptoms at all -they only caught it in my urine sample - and still don't have any symptoms except for what I believe is this pain in my side and back. Ugghh! Not a good start to my day :cry:

Hope you feel better blu!


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations sigh

Take it easy blu! Xxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks ladies. Doc said no more uti and no kidney infection. Doesn't think its anything more than muscle spasms and gave me muscle relaxer that is safe. On the plus side I got to hear lo's heart beat again. Made me feel better since I hadn't felt any movement at all today


----------



## cookielucylou

I felt baby kick today :D Been feeling the odd movement since 13 weeks, but these were were definate kicks.


----------



## sharan

I'm still waiting to feel any flutters. I thought I felt something at about 12 weeks but now I'm not sure. I think I have an anterior placenta again so I'm quite upset by that. Oh well....I've just got to wait a little longer!


----------



## toothfairy29

I have been feeling baby squirming since 13 weeks. Getting stronger mostly with the odd worrying quiet spell. Yesterday I had definite kicks too. They seemed pretty high up though. This is my 3rd baby (others are 14 and 16!!) so suppose that's why felt it early. 21 sleeps til my scan. Aaaaagh!!!! That's ages!!!! :-(


----------



## cookielucylou

The MW told me you feel movement quicker after the 1st baby. My scan is 2 weeks on tuesday, be lovely to see baby again.


----------



## Mammatotwo

I have an anterior placenta AGAIN 3rd time! I am disappointed as I really wanted to feel the movements alot stronger this time. I **think** I have been feeling some movement, but it is a bit hard to tell. Can not wait for some bigger kicks. With my girls I never had the really big kicks that others could feel and see on the outside.

13 more sleeps to my morphology scan where I get to see bubs again and hopefully find out girl or boy!


----------



## hopeful2012

My gender scan is today!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

What is an anterior placenta?

GL on your scan hopeful. I hope you are feeling better today.

Yaye, our scan is tomorrow :happydance: 
That's all I can think about to day, going to be a looooonnng day at work.


----------



## hopeful2012

Im feeling a little better, still trying to force fluids, but not hurting at the moment. Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## sharan

Blu_Butterfly said:


> What is an anterior placenta?
> 
> GL on your scan hopeful. I hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Yaye, our scan is tomorrow :happydance:
> That's all I can think about to day, going to be a looooonnng day at work.

That is where the placenta grows on the front and so acts like a cushion between the baby and the inside of your belly. All the light early movements and cushioned so you only start feeling the hard kicks later on in the pregnancy.

The posterior placenta grows towards the back so when baby kicks and moves you will feel it on the inside of your belly.


----------



## sharan

hopeful2012 said:


> My gender scan is today!!!! I'm so excited!

Good luck with your scan today. Any preferences?

I'm not having a gender scan so I've got just over 2 weeks to wait until my 20 week scan. I am having a 4d scan though which will be when I'm 28 weeks. Really can't wait for that!


----------



## ImSoTired

Have a happy scan hopeful. Mine is still 3 weeks away:wacko:. Bump is a bit smaller this morning but I think I need to drink some liquids so that is probably why. Still not sure I'm feeling baby and if I am it isn't very often. So jealous of everyone who feels something. It's of course got me worrying about baby too. Ugg so frustrating. I have a busy weekend so maybe I'll start to feel something or at least be too busy to think about it. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> Have a happy scan hopeful. Mine is still 3 weeks away:wacko:. Bump is a bit smaller this morning but I think I need to drink some liquids so that is probably why. Still not sure I'm feeling baby and if I am it isn't very often. So jealous of everyone who feels something. It's of course got me worrying about baby too. Ugg so frustrating. I have a busy weekend so maybe I'll start to feel something or at least be too busy to think about it. Hope everyone is doing well.

Don't worry - everything is fine so just hang in there! I felt something at 12 1/2 weeks, then one day at 15 weeks and nothing since which freaked me out a little. I cheered myself up by going to a baby store and looking at stuff :) I asked a nurse about it today and she said most first time moms don't feel it until around 20 weeks or even later sometimes. She said to enjoy the calmness because before I know it, the baby will be using my bladder as a punching bag. lol

Ugh found out today I have the start of a yeast infection, not a UTI. Dr said they are so common and there's nothing I can do to prevent it from happening... :(

Hopeful - good luck today!


----------



## hopeful2012

Thanks- we really dont have a preference other than a healthy baby! DH mom swears its a boy and sadly we really dont want her to be right! LOL! I know its ugly, but if she is then she will never let it go...
I'm not feeling any movement yet either- but the doctor said that it is perfectly normal not to feel anything until after 20 weeks...


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww sorry to hear that Sigh, what an uncomfortable thing to deal with. Doc did say UTIs and yeast infections are very, very common in pregnant women :(


----------



## sigh

Do you ladies have noticeable bumps yet? I feel huge and finally bought one of those Belly band things from target and love it so far! We've been taking a monthly bump picture of me so I'll post my 4 month one in the next few days.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

When I walked in to work today, one of my coworkers said, "My, don't you look pregnant today" I thought to myself, "I've been looking pregnant." I think I look like I'm about 6 months! Everyone asks when I'm due and I say December they are like, "are you sure?" Or they assume I must be pregnant with twins again and I say "no, there's just one". And they say, "Are you sure?" 

I had a belly before baby, but now it looks more like a bump. Funny thing is that it's bigger and I look bigger but I've not gained a single pound in over 17 weeks. I feel like the weight just shifted to my belly and boobs. I had to buy more bras yesterday, up from a 34B to a 38C!


----------



## toothfairy29

I started to pop this last week and have a definite bump now.

Is anyone else's really uncomfortable sometimes!? I'm a dentist so spend a day sat leaning over patients. Just finished a busy week and when I got up to finish work my bump was really painful. Sharp hard and heavy feeling. It even hurt to pee bug not a uti type pain, like everything's so stretched pain?? Just soaked in bath and it's easier. This happened at the end of a long day last week too??


----------



## hopeful2012

Looks like we are Team Pink!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats hopeful!!!!

My gender scan is this morning :happydance: I am so excited!


----------



## sigh

Congrats hopeful!!!

Yayyy Blu can't wait to see what you're having :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats hopeful!! Come on blu.... What you having??


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

We are team :blue: ladies!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh blu that's great!! What did you think you were having?

Is that 2 pinks and 2 blues so far? We'll have to gy nicki to update the front page!


----------



## sharan

Congrats on team blue!

I'm so eager to find out my bump but got to wait 17 more days!


----------



## lambchops

Im finding out mine on Monday with a private gender scan, am i having 2 boys 2 girls, one of each oooooh who knows!! but I will in 48hours !! hehe


----------



## sharan

lambchops said:


> Im finding out mine on Monday with a private gender scan, am i having 2 boys 2 girls, one of each oooooh who knows!! but I will in 48hours !! hehe

Oh wow...how exciting! It would be awesome to have one of each I think. Good luck chick!


----------



## toothfairy29

I've got 20 more sleeps til I find out. Hubby won't let me get private scan earlier! He says I've gotta be patient and wait til NHS one!!!


----------



## JessdueJan

I have roughly 22 more WEEKS until I find out, why oh why did I agree to stay team yellow?! :dohh:


----------



## lambchops

ooh ive got one more sleep till i know im so excited, and im finally starting to pop right out so its like its all becoming real!! finally! haha im finally feeling like somethings happening in there.

Jess im sure your 22week wait will be SOOO worth it, i salute you for being not as nosey and impatient as I am!


----------



## sharan

I second the above! You are very patient. I couldn't do it las time round and even this time round I'm eager. I've not bought anything yet as I'm waiting to see if I will buy little dresses or boys clothes.


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck lamb chop. Let us know!! What do you think it is??

18 more sleeps for me :-(


----------



## JessdueJan

Enjoy your scans those who have them today! 

I have ridiculous back ache today!! Ouch!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks ladies. I felt like it was a boy the whole time for some reason. DH was insistent that it was a girl, just because he wants one so bad. But we're happy. Even got a proper kick that I could feel from the outside on Saturday.

GL on your gender scans ladies!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on all the wonderful gender scans everyone. I am having a really off day. I just don't feel pregnant. :cry: I thought I had felt a great deal of movement on Saturday but then nothing yesterday? I'm just so anxious for my appts this month which are on the 12th and 20th. Hoping everything is ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hold on ImSoTired, you're almost there :)

And the movement is so sporadic right now. It comes and goes. Some days I feel baby all day long. Other days, not at all. I think we still have a ways before the movement becomes regular. Rest easy hun!


----------



## sigh

my bump shrunk today to the point where I could button my jeans this morning...weird!! I was freaked out but I think I've felt some movement in the last hour... that same "stirring" feeling I felt a few weeks ago. 

I had my first major food aversion this week... I discovered that I now hate cucumbers, which is weird because I loved them a few weeks ago. 

Blu- congrats on the little boy!

Lambchops - GL today! Can't wait to see what you're having!


----------



## toothfairy29

Sigh my bump has shrunk today! And I have had a quiet couple of days movement wise. Am trying not to stress though. I have googled (of course) and bumps have a lot to do with bloating and fluid retention too and the baby still has room to hide down in the pelvis. Same thing goes for movement, it can still turn to face and kick inwards so we don't feel it as much.
Its sooooooooo hard not to panic about every little thing isn't it.

Lambchop.....come on!! Update us!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm also feeling like I have a smaller bump! So happy I'm not alone. It's just another thing adding to my anxiety though. Just wish I could see baby right now so I could relax!


----------



## ImSoTired

Just got a call about my blood results. It's highly unlikely that my child will have Down syndrome or trisomy 18 (1/10000). However the neural tube result was like 1/388 and they said there was a problem with one of my analytes (? spelling?) that means something may or may not be wrong but they think it is unlikely.:shrug: I'm not sure whether or not I should be relieved or scared. I'm so confused. I see my OB on the 12th and he will have gotten these results as well so hopefully he can make it all a little more clear for me.


----------



## toothfairy29

I'm so tired I don't know what that means so can't be much help? Is it possible for you to ring someone and ask them? Midwife? Doctor? Or the people who did the testing?


----------



## sharan

I'm going through a tired phase at the moment too. I'm ok throughout the day but come about 9pm I am absolutely shattered. I am also going through the nesting phase so constantly tidying up and doing things around the house which probably explains the tiredness come the end of the day.


----------



## sharan

Oh and on a side note I am now a sweet potato....ummm sweet potato! And exactly 2 weeks until my anomaly scan.

Also halfway along my ticker now too!


----------



## toothfairy29

I'm a sweet potato today too!!!


----------



## sharan

Yay! To sweet potatoes, one of my favourite vegetables!


----------



## fumbles

Yeah! Go team potato!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm a sweet potato today too! :happydance:

ImSoTired - congrats on the good results. I wouldn't worry about the results for the neural tube one because your risk is still relatively low, even with the 1/388 result means that chances are 387/388 chance that your child will NOT have the defect. 

I have no energy this week - none! I think this is a huge growth spurt time so he's taking all of mommie's energy to grow :)


----------



## smiller1404

Due dec 1st!! :) cannot wait <3


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on 18 weeks girls.

Thanks for responding Blu and toothfairy. I'll be calling my doctor in hopes they can explain it all to me because I am just confused and heartbroken. She said it all like I shouldn't be bothered but how can I not be bothered by it? She said that at my next scan the risk may go down and the analyte or whatever could mean there is a problem or could mean I'll have pre eclampsia or pre term labor. Or it could mean nothing! I have no idea. She said it was good news but it really sounds like it is iffy to me. Worried now.


----------



## kelkel

I had my gender scan today !!!!! After doing evert test known to man that came out girl.. im happy so say we r having another boy!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats Smiller!

Congrats on your baby boy Kel! Welcome to team blue!


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> Congrats on 18 weeks girls.
> 
> Thanks for responding Blu and toothfairy. I'll be calling my doctor in hopes they can explain it all to me because I am just confused and heartbroken. She said it all like I shouldn't be bothered but how can I not be bothered by it? She said that at my next scan the risk may go down and the analyte or whatever could mean there is a problem or could mean I'll have pre eclampsia or pre term labor. Or it could mean nothing! I have no idea. She said it was good news but it really sounds like it is iffy to me. Worried now.

I know it's hard not to stress but if it was a serious issue, they wouldn't have waiting so long to call you and would have you come in right away. Some drs/nurses are just used to freaking people out... mine is one of them too. Your other results are awesome so yayyy :)

kelkel - congrats on the baby boy!

I think I had some movement yesterday but it was much higher (almost under my belly button) so I wonder if my bump isn't shrinking and is just shifting up.


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 18 weeks girls.
> 
> Thanks for responding Blu and toothfairy. I'll be calling my doctor in hopes they can explain it all to me because I am just confused and heartbroken. She said it all like I shouldn't be bothered but how can I not be bothered by it? She said that at my next scan the risk may go down and the analyte or whatever could mean there is a problem or could mean I'll have pre eclampsia or pre term labor. Or it could mean nothing! I have no idea. She said it was good news but it really sounds like it is iffy to me. Worried now.
> 
> I know it's hard not to stress but if it was a serious issue, they wouldn't have waiting so long to call you and would have you come in right away. Some drs/nurses are just used to freaking people out... mine is one of them too. Your other results are awesome so yayyy :)
> 
> kelkel - congrats on the baby boy!
> 
> I think I had some movement yesterday but it was much higher (almost under my belly button) so I wonder if my bump isn't shrinking and is just shifting up.Click to expand...

Well I think she tried to make it sound positive as not to freak me out. Also they did call me early. I didn't expect a call until later this week. They called me as soon as they got my second round of bloods in at 6pm ast night. She even said that a group of them consulted about it. In the first round they check 3 things and in the 2nd round they check 5 things. They wouldn't have me come in because if the baby had a neural tube defect they cannot fix it there would be something wrong with the baby for life if it survived. I'm calling again to discuss it with the doctor so they could maybe help me to not be as concerned. Thanks for your positivity though.


----------



## toothfairy29

ImSoTired said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on 18 weeks girls.
> 
> Thanks for responding Blu and toothfairy. I'll be calling my doctor in hopes they can explain it all to me because I am just confused and heartbroken. She said it all like I shouldn't be bothered but how can I not be bothered by it? She said that at my next scan the risk may go down and the analyte or whatever could mean there is a problem or could mean I'll have pre eclampsia or pre term labor. Or it could mean nothing! I have no idea. She said it was good news but it really sounds like it is iffy to me. Worried now.
> 
> I know it's hard not to stress but if it was a serious issue, they wouldn't have waiting so long to call you and would have you come in right away. Some drs/nurses are just used to freaking people out... mine is one of them too. Your other results are awesome so yayyy :)
> 
> kelkel - congrats on the baby boy!
> 
> I think I had some movement yesterday but it was much higher (almost under my belly button) so I wonder if my bump isn't shrinking and is just shifting up.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I think she tried to make it sound positive as not to freak me out. Also they did call me early. I didn't expect a call until later this week. They called me as soon as they got my second round of bloods in at 6pm ast night. She even said that a group of them consulted about it. In the first round they check 3 things and in the 2nd round they check 5 things. They wouldn't have me come in because if the baby had a neural tube defect they cannot fix it there would be something wrong with the baby for life if it survived. I'm calling again to discuss it with the doctor so they could maybe help me to not be as concerned. Thanks for your positivity though.Click to expand...

I would definitely call and try get some reassurance if I was you sweetie. It's not going to be good for you or your little one to have to worry so much for the new few months or even days for that matter. Hope you get some answers x x x x x


----------



## LemonTea

nickibrum said:


> LemonTea said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else struggling with whether to work or SAH after baby comes?
> 
> Its not really an option for us. I would love to be a SAHM but it just wouldnt be possible. We only own 75% of our house so in the next 2 years we're having a baby and need to buy the rest of our house aswell!
> 
> We could survive on OH wages but it would be surviving and not saving any money for the house deposit. weve said I will go back 3 days a week to start with, but going to see if work will allow me to use one annual leave day a week til xmas as Ill be going back at the beginning of Sept. That way Im getting paid for more than im actually working. Bank some of that money up and then maybe go back full time after baby is 18 months. Childcare is so expensive but I also dont want to miss anything. So hoping we can cope with the drop for another 6 months but I go full time. Heres to hoping! I havent even spoken to work about maternity leave yet never mind whats going to happen when i go back! :haha:Click to expand...

I think going back part-time would be ideal. I really hope you're able to work out your plan with your job.

With my job, I don't see how it could possibly go part-time and there are no options to work remotely from home. So even though I just started there, I'm already thinking about trying to find another job that might give me more flexibility to work from home or even part-time. I don't think SAH or WOH full-time are perfect scenarios, but now that I'm working full-time and imagining how things will be after baby, the grass is sure looking a hell of a lot greener on the other side. It would be awesome if I could find a part-time job between now and 12 weeks after baby is born.


----------



## LemonTea

nickibrum said:


> In fact- if your planning on staying team yellow let me know now and Ill update tonight.

:happydance: We're planning to stay on Team Yellow from now until baby is born, so you can add our stork whenever you're free. Thanks for doing that!


----------



## LemonTea

ImSoTired said:


> Wow I have nothing for baby! I feel so behind! :cry:I'm just too scared to buy anything but hopefully I won't be afraid to buy once I find out if baby is a boy or girl. That isn't until the 20th of July. I feel like I am so behind on everything now. I haven't even gotten my bloodwork back yet as the place I go does 2 sets and I just had my second set done this morning. I'll kniw next week, but I think if there were any problems they would have called me after the first set were drawn. And I don't think I'm feeling baby yet either:cry:
> 
> I hope all of your scans go well and all and you are all doing great.

I'm right there with you! I've just been so cautious about everything, with the exception of telling immediate family and best friends about the pregnancy very soon after we found out. We waited the typical amount of time to tell extended family about the baby (end of first trimester), and I haven't bought a single thing or announced anything on Facebook yet. 

Part of me just wants to savor it without all the hoopla, another part of me is just afraid that something will go wrong and then I'll have things to return to stores and horrible update to post online, and another part of me (maybe a big part) wants to wait until a few more weeks so I don't run out of things to do with myself and end up spending the last few weeks waiting for baby and going crazy because I don't have anything to do to prepare. 

I'm planning to announce on Facebook at 20 weeks (even though all of our nearest and dearest pretty much know already) -- that's only two weeks away.

After that I'll probably feel more comfortable buying things and getting the nursery ready. The planner in me couldn't let the weeks pass without at least getting a list together so I do have a long list of things that I plan to buy or register for, and DH and I have a general idea of how we want to do the nursery.

So far, the only things I've bought are three books about pregnancy, several books and DVDs about natural childbirth, and the Hypnobabies home study course (just ordered last night actually).

The only thing we have specifically for the baby is a stroller, which was actually a really nice gift from DH's parents that they gave to us this past weekend. Other than that, no baby things have been purchased yet!


----------



## LemonTea

nickibrum said:


> I wouldnt fret that you have nothing. Im now trying to spread out my purchases a bit more or *ill have nothing to look forward too!*

Yeah, that last part is a biggie for me, too! I really want to enjoy every part of this pregnancy, and even though I'm sooo excited to start buying cute little baby things, and toys and books, and getting the nursery ready, I don't want to blow the fun for myself by doing all that now lol. I keep thinking back to my wedding -- I got so much stuff done in the first six months that by the end of our year-long engagement I was going absolutely bat-crap insane because I didn't have a lot left to do. Since I didn't have much else to do with the time I would have otherwise spent doing stuff for the wedding, I instead spent that time stressing out about things and making my DH nuts. So I'm trying to hold off so history doesn't repeat itself!

What I have been doing though is making list of the things that I'd like to buy, and every now and then I'll do a little price comparing. I think I'll probably allow people time to get gifts for the baby before DH and I buy a lot so maybe we'll wait until after a shower assuming we're given one. So I'm not seeing us buying a whole lot for at least another two or three months from now. However, at 20 weeks, I know that day will be here sooner than I think and it's kinda freaking me out!


----------



## LemonTea

BabyForMe83 said:


> I don't really know what's stopping me as I love browsing baby stuff! *We're staying team yellow so I guess that might have a little to do with it* but I'm pretty sure when you're ready to make that very first purchase no matter what it is, you'll know xxx

That's a good point actually. I don't want to find out if the baby is a boy or a girl until the birth, so I'm happily on Team Yellow. But I do think that knowing whether the baby is a boy or girl makes it so much more tempting to buy things, especially when the stores have things laid out so neatly by sex.

Knowing that we're preparing for a baby, but not knowing whether that baby is a boy or a girl, is making me a lot more strategic about the things that I'm planning to buy -- I want them to work for either sex, and I also want them to work for this baby's future siblings! It's more planning, but I think it's just as fun, and it keeps me from making impulse buys, which I sometimes do when it comes to baby things (when I'm buying gifts for birthdays or showers). All the stuff is seriously just too cute!


----------



## LemonTea

JessdueJan said:


> I have roughly 22 more WEEKS until I find out, why oh why did I agree to stay team yellow?! :dohh:

LOL. I think DH and I are good with staying Team Yellow but every now and then I'll ask him if he's absolutely sure he doesn't want to find out when we have our scan. He hasn't cracked yet, and even though I THINK I'd stay strong if he couldn't, part of me wonders if I'm just looking for an excuse to find out lol

I hope we're able to hold strong when we have our scan -- I do think it will be worth the wait!


----------



## nickibrum

Hi all, well Im bac from Paris! Had an amazing time with Hubby and to finish off the holiday OH was able to feel baby kicking yesterday! Great anniversary present for him. (2 years marriage). 

I have updated what I can see of peoples gender;
Sigh- girl
Hopeful- girl
Blubutterfly- boy
kelkel- boy
LemonTea- yellow 

How is everyone today? 

Im calling the midwife for some reassurance today. Im a sweet potatoe with a definite bump and STILL no weight again. I didnt have bad morning sickness either so getting worries that we're nearly half way through and I still havent gained even 1lb yet. Feeling baby move so hopefully he/she is healthy and strong if daddy can feel them now. 

Congrats on everyone's gender scans. I am waiting for my 20 week scan which is another 14 days away :( Seems so far away! lol.


----------



## cookielucylou

We are staying yellow-we have all the neutral stuff left from our son so we dont need to buy anything other than a first outfit or two. The only downside is sorting christmas as potentially baby could arrive just 2 weeks before and i cant buy some things until I know who baby is.


----------



## sharan

nickibrum said:


> Hi all, well Im bac from Paris! Had an amazing time with Hubby and to finish off the holiday OH was able to feel baby kicking yesterday! Great anniversary present for him. (2 years marriage).
> 
> I have updated what I can see of peoples gender;
> Sigh- girl
> Hopeful- girl
> Blubutterfly- boy
> kelkel- boy
> LemonTea- yellow
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Im calling the midwife for some reassurance today. Im a sweet potatoe with a definite bump and STILL no weight again. I didnt have bad morning sickness either so getting worries that we're nearly half way through and I still havent gained even 1lb yet. Feeling baby move so hopefully he/she is healthy and strong if daddy can feel them now.
> 
> Congrats on everyone's gender scans. I am waiting for my 20 week scan which is another 14 days away :( Seems so far away! lol.

Not gaining weight just yet is perfectly normal. I weighed myself just few days ago and I've definitely lost weight and not put any on. Beanie is well as I listen to the hbonce a week and it's going strong.

In my last pregnancy I was 52kg pre-pregnancy and by 39 weeks I had only gone up to 60kg. So a gain of just 8kg which is so much below the averages quoted. DS however was born at 41+4 weeks weighing a very healthy 8lb 4oz so I know he wasn't being deprived.

I think some ladies just don't put on as much weight as what is estimated by all the literature and others put on a lot more. Also baby will start putting on the cute chubby fat from just over 24 weeks when all the internal organs have developed to point they are a viable.


----------



## nickibrum

Thanks Sharan, that has eased my mind a bit. My sister has type 1 diabetes so just cautious about developing pregnancy diabetes. :( 

Im in a bit of pain this morning actually, im fine if im sitting still but moving is causing a problem. I think it might just being trapped wind but my god does it hurt. Im hobbling when I move. Just took some windeze so hopefully that will work.


----------



## sharan

nickibrum said:


> Thanks Sharan, that has eased my mind a bit. My sister has type 1 diabetes so just cautious about developing pregnancy diabetes. :(
> 
> Im in a bit of pain this morning actually, im fine if im sitting still but moving is causing a problem. I think it might just being trapped wind but my god does it hurt. Im hobbling when I move. Just took some windeze so hopefully that will work.

The pain could be round ligament pain. I've been getting quite a few sharp twinges on both sides of my pelvis area and just above. I really hope it is just general ligament pain and not the onset of SPD. I had that in 3rd tri last time and it was horrible!


----------



## nickibrum

Anyone started counting down to maternity leave yet? i havent even handed in my forms and intentions but Ill be leaving mid Nov and thats 19 weeks away! 95 working days left (roughly) woohoo!


----------



## ImSoTired

Unfortunately I'm unemployed so I'm not particularly thinking of maternity leave. I'm sure many of the other girls are though. 

I'm 18 weeks today but still pretty worried and anxious. I'm not feeling baby. Once in a great while I will feel something- not sure it's at all baby and it's not often at all. Hoping to start feeling more. I just feel less pregnant since the 2nd tri began. I have an OB appt a week today so I'm hoping they could put my mind at ease and then in 2 weeks 1 day I have my ultrasound. I just hope and pray everything goes well at both.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## nickibrum

Im sure everything is ok hunny. I never got the butterfly feelings, went straight to tiny pinches. And thats only been in the last week properly. We all carry different, most people for their first dont feel anything til about 20 weeks. I think 2nd tri is the best- because you dont suffer so much with the morning sickness, tiredness etc. If I wasnt feeling the movement I would feel the same as you- it will happen soon Im sure :)


----------



## Badger87

nickibrum said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We had a thread in 1st Trimester which was updated each week to the relevant fruit baby your having.
> 
> I am just starting to move over and thought it would be good to carry this thread on.
> 
> Let me know your due date and Ill update the list below :thumbup:
> 
> Due Dates:
> 
> *21st Nov*
> Jendell88
> 
> *24th Nov*
> 1eighty
> KelKel :blue:
> Mummy2b1987
> 
> *26th Nov*
> Inoue
> 
> *27th Nov*
> Pop23
> MummyJessie
> 
> *28th Nov*
> Dannyo
> 
> *29th Nov*
> Beautiful Oaks
> Babyfeva
> JessdueJan
> 
> *30th Nov*
> Katherinegrey
> Lambchops
> xCookieLucyLou :yellow:
> 
> *1st Dec*
> Smiller1404
> LemonTea :yellow:
> 
> *2nd Dec*
> grenouille
> 
> *3rd Dec*
> Nickibum
> 
> *4th Dec*
> Sharan
> ToothFairy 29
> Mummytotwo
> Blu_butterfly :blue:
> 
> *5th Dec*
> Fumbles
> Marilyne
> Jadey-x
> LahLah
> 
> *6th Dec*
> ImsoTired
> BabyForMe83
> 
> *8th Dec*
> Sigh :pink:
> Goldie66
> 
> *10th Dec*
> Kellycontrary
> 
> *11th Dec*
> Kelly M
> Sharan29
> 
> *12th Dec*
> Hopeful2012 :pink:
> 
> *13th Dec*
> xCookieDoughx
> Britneybabyy
> 
> *14th Dec*
> Chelle_E
> 
> *15th Dec*
> Bay
> Anita123
> 
> *18th Dec*
> Feronia

3rd January 
Badger87


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning ladies.

Nicki - I haven't put on a whole pound yet but I look huge. My tummy and boobs are huge now though, somehow. DH laughed at me when yesterday morning when we woke up and said that I look like I got boob implants. I also have the fear of gestational diabetes because diabetes runs in my family.

Happy 18 weeks ImSoTired! Glad you have some appointments coming up. Hopefully they can give you info that puts your mind to ease. And as far as movement goes, my thought is that if you think it is movement, it probably is. When I first start feeling it, I wasn't sure if it was movement or not. Now that I feel it regularly, I know that that's what I was feeling in the beginning. Enjoy :) Oh and it's not regular, it's sporadic. I giggle when I feel it.

For some reason MS (or in my case evening sickness) decided to kick back in last night. Weird. And I've been feeling a pelvic "fullness" that's affecting how quickly I can move. I think the baby is in a weird or new position right now.

On another note - I've brought my first bit of baby stuff - the cutest little onsies (17 of them!) and socks that look like little shoes :)


----------



## lambchops

Hey ladies! im on the list for 30th of nov and if your updating it i found out on monday im double team pink! 2 girls im having! 19 weeks tomorrow, how much is this flying by!! Ive been buying lots of little bits now its so exciting


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

congrats on your little girls lambchops!


----------



## sigh

lambchops - congratulations!! :twingirls:

blu - hope you feel better soon!

imsotired - gluck on your appt this week! hope your dr can provide you with some reassurance.

I don't feel pregnant at all. My bump shrunk even more so now I'm able to wear my pre pregnancy pants comfortably. I lost 1.5 lbs in the last 2 days but I'm assuming it's just bloat. I occasionally feel what I think might be movement but I'm not sure. The only "symptom" I have is that my head feels very cloudy... I can't focus and feel a confused/restless at times. Anyone having this?

Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## sharan

lambchops said:


> Hey ladies! im on the list for 30th of nov and if your updating it i found out on monday im double team pink! 2 girls im having! 19 weeks tomorrow, how much is this flying by!! Ive been buying lots of little bits now its so exciting

Oh congrats on your double pink bump! That's fantastic news x


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow lambchops congrats on twin girls. Amazing!

Sigh I have all of the symptoms you have which are basically none. But I do find, especially today, that I'm a bit foggy and I find it difficult to focus. It's very odd as I'm usually pretty 'with it' but not lately, not today ( I want to add that I did nothing today but read a book and feed the dog). Still not feeling too much movement. Just an odd pop here or there which I can't distinguish from gas or digestion. Bump is definately still there but seems smaller a lot and I'm wondering if I maybe need more fluid? I don't know that I've lost any weight because I've said before I was dieting before the pregnancy and I know I've gained about 7-10 lbs so far but I think it's just from increased caloric intake- not so much baby. 

Still VERY nervous about the whole blood test thing. It turns out the level that was off was only off slighly but it's still enough to send me over the edge with worry. Just hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats on your twin girlies Lambchop!

Happy Sweet Potato Day ImSoTired!

I too have had bump shrinkage! It was so weird because the last few days I've felt so big and round that it was hard to take deep breaths! Now I almost look how I did at 12 weeks! Sooo weird...

I think I'm really starting to feel baby now too! But I still can't wait for the day when I'm not second-guessing if that's what I really felt!

xxx


----------



## emeraldbaby

I'm due 23rd November :) please add me


----------



## toothfairy29

My bump is still definitely smaller too. Feels bigger and heavier but looks smaller for the last week or so. Do you think something happens at this stage? We lose some water retention or something?? Maybe it's the calm before the storm and we're all ginna grow huge in the next month?!
14 more sleeps til my scan. This is dragging sooooooo badly :-(


----------



## toothfairy29

emeraldbaby said:


> I'm due 23rd November :) please add me

Hello! Welcome, this is a nice little group you've joined xxx


----------



## nickibrum

Thank god its Friday. My belly hurts today, more trapped wind I think.Hurts to move :( 

Anyone got any nice plans this weekend? Im my FIL's 60th Bday so we have that. 

I managed to save another £35 on baby's pram last night using Mothercares Baby Plan- total saving so far is £55....cant complain at that! so worth spending the £10 to set it up.


----------



## Jadey-x

Hi ladies :) how's everyone feeling today. This weather (uk) is AWFUL, what a rubbish summer! Oh well, got my scan to look forward to, ee! 

Passed my driving test on weds, so that's a massive weight off my shoulders

Got an interview for a little part time job on sunday.. I realised as soon as I say I'm pregnant they won't want me but its worth a go!

I think I'm feeling movements now, which is a huge relief because I was starting to wonder why I wasn't already, this is my second.

Xx


----------



## Mammatotwo

I am not feeling much either, hard not to worry but I do have an anterior placenta so I know it takes a while before I feel bub. I am on to my 3rd bub though so thought maybe I would. I am sure I feel something just nothing definite. 
With my first it was around 22-23 weeks before I felt her move - another anterior placenta. 

I am actually feeling a lot bigger this week, think the bubs has had a bit of a growth spurt. 

Congrats to all those who have had their scans and have found out pink or blue. I have mine on Thursday, really can not wait to see bubs again and know everything is alright. Oh and find out girl or boy lol.


----------



## sigh

toothfairy29 said:


> My bump is still definitely smaller too. Feels bigger and heavier but looks smaller for the last week or so. Do you think something happens at this stage? We lose some water retention or something?? Maybe it's the calm before the storm and we're all ginna grow huge in the next month?!
> 14 more sleeps til my scan. This is dragging sooooooo badly :-(

I'm not sure, i'm wondering if its a combination of debloating and the uterus shifting. I've been feeling some pressure around my belly button so maybe it has moved up? 

I couldn't sleep last night and felt something that felt like a muscle twitch in my bump twice. Could that be the baby?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning ladies. I hope everyone is doing well.

Thanks God is Friday!


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> My bump is still definitely smaller too. Feels bigger and heavier but looks smaller for the last week or so. Do you think something happens at this stage? We lose some water retention or something?? Maybe it's the calm before the storm and we're all ginna grow huge in the next month?!
> 14 more sleeps til my scan. This is dragging sooooooo badly :-(
> 
> I'm not sure, i'm wondering if its a combination of debloating and the uterus shifting. I've been feeling some pressure around my belly button so maybe it has moved up?
> 
> I couldn't sleep last night and felt something that felt like a muscle twitch in my bump twice. Could that be the baby?Click to expand...

14 days until my scan too! I just want to get it over with! I'm definately feeling less bloated and less pelvic stretching but more pressure in the bump itself. I think those twitches you felt were probably baby. I feel the occasion twitch or pop but I'm still so sceptical. I've been really thirsty again the last few days so I'm trying to drink as much as I can. I must need it if I'm thirsty, right? Still just a bundle of nerves but hope all is well with my little bundle. Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thank God it's Friday. I'm about ready to fall asleep at my desk.

So cute that the fruits/veggies changed on the thread again :)


----------



## nickibrum

I second that Blu! I work from home, my OH has finished early and this last 30 mins has dragged..... hence why Im on here! opps! 

I was away til wed so couldnt update the veggies/fruits. I can not believe that most of us are already sweet potatoes and all of us are nearly half way! 

I had a 4d scan leaflet come through the door today- wonder where they got my details :shrug: Booking it in for October around 30 weeks. Gotta have something to look forward too apart from all my blood work :dohh:


----------



## sharan

nickibrum said:


> I second that Blu! I work from home, my OH has finished early and this last 30 mins has dragged..... hence why Im on here! opps!
> 
> I was away til wed so couldnt update the veggies/fruits. I can not believe that most of us are already sweet potatoes and all of us are nearly half way!
> 
> I had a 4d scan leaflet come through the door today- wonder where they got my details :shrug: Booking it in for October around 30 weeks. Gotta have something to look forward too apart from all my blood work :dohh:

I too got a leaflet addressed to me from Peek-a-baby this morning! I'm a little concerned as to where they got my details as I always opt out from companies sharing my details with others.

On another note my bump has become a lot more prominent this morning. Even if I wear a loose tunic like I did today; you can make out the outline of the bump. Yayyy!!! Glad to be finally showing and not looking fat.

Not felt Beanie yet so I'm convinced I definitely have an anterior placenta this time round too. I'm quite gutted about that as I was really hoping to feel all the early flutters I missed out on last time. I know Beanie is fine as I've just used my Doppler (my weekly fix) and found the HB straight away.

I've got my 20 week scan in little under 11 days and I can't wait. The time between the 12 week and this scan has felt like an eternity! Also I'm back at work on Monday after being off sick for 3 weeks so hopefully that should speed the time along a bit more.

Has anyone got any plans for the weekend? I really wish it would stop raining, we've had enough now! Our reservoirs are full, in fact my garden pond is now over flowing and yesterday my lawn was completely waterlogged. So DH couldn't cut the grass on the one day of respite we've had from the rain.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Those twitches are our babies moving :)

These 20 week scans have been having us counting down the days - 13 days away for me but it still feels like forever away. 

I haven't gotten anything in the mail. I did get a leaflet from the private scan and he said he'd give me a 10% discount on a 3D or 4D package since I'd gone to him for a private scan. I'm thinking that I'll have one somewhere between 28-30 weeks. Only 3D though, not 4D


----------



## kelkel

Sharan- i have an anteral plecantia again too.. with my son i didnt feel him till 3rd tri and still not very often my oh never got to feel him once :(.. i found out at my gender scan that i have another anterior placenta again i was kinda sad cause i was looking forward to my husband to be able to feel him.. i dont plan on agreeing to a 3rd baby so i was really bumming about it and i think my oh was too..

Hope everyone has a good weekend :).


----------



## JessdueJan

Is it bedtime yet?! My son insists 6am is playtime :dohh: 
But on the plus side we get keys for our new house today!! 
11 days until scan...

Have a lovely weekend ladies.. Hope this rain eases of a bit for us all :flow:


----------



## cookielucylou

Congrats on your new house Jess! We are still looking for a rental but it eeems to go wrong everytime :( OH has a week off after next week and I was hoping that we would be moving then if not already moved.
I'm a mango now, i still dont look pregnant though so it must be hiding somewhere! Lots of kicks now though so I know there is something in there! 10 days untl our scan :-D


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls..... I am really worried. My bump has totally disappeared today?? Also I've been getting up to pee at least 2 to 3 times a night since 4 wks and last night nothing! I've list a pound too??? What's happening? Am worried??


----------



## sigh

toothfairy29 said:


> Girls..... I am really worried. My bump has totally disappeared today?? Also I've been getting up to pee at least 2 to 3 times a night since 4 wks and last night nothing! I've list a pound too??? What's happening? Am worried??

Don't stress, same thing was happening to me this week. I think your uterus has shifted up so the bump is more stretched out. I lost 2 lbs last week then I started to drink more water yesterday and now I feel the bump a little more (still not as much as before)


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm trying my best not to worry. It's hard but I think I'm alright. I see the doctor on thurs. Yesterday I thought I might have a UTI but it seems as though maybe I was wrong? I'm not sure, I'll mention it to the doctor when I go to be sure. My bump is definately shrinking as well. I hope it's just shifting and everything is ok. Yesterday and the day before I thought i felt a lot of movement but I'm so crazy I'm hoping it wasn't just my imagination. This morning the bump and the movements seem to have slowed dramatically. I don't know what's going on just hoping baby is good. Less than to weeks to my scan now. Can't wait. Hope it goes well.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## nickibrum

Hey hun, I have heard that its fairly common to shirk a bit as the uterus moves up so less pronounced. If you're worried can you call your midwife? 

I just rang mine up as had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday, no enough for me to worry about and go to the hospital but enough to warrent a phone call. Had no idea what the procedure was for non urgent things- gp? hospital? midwife?..... hospital even for none urgent symptoms. Have to give them a call up and then they will decide if you need to come in. I also asked about my weight and she wasnt worried either, even when i said my sister has type 1 diabetes- as long as Im not loosing weight they are happy. :shrug: 

Im also going to have a little rant while Im here. I saw my 23yr old sister this weekend who lives about 2 hours away from us so we dont see her and her bf often. They also live with his parents so gets awkward sometimes to have conversations etc.... anyway. She has endometrios which is a condition which may affect her fertility. Its been confirmed about 4 months ago that she isnt infertile and while it will probably take a while to get pregnant she should be able to having children naturally. (Thought I needed to give some background history). So I saw her this weekend for 2 hours- not one question about how im feeling, or about the bump I now am sporting, when is my next scan, when do i find out the sex of the baby. Absolutely nada. My little sister was in the room and listened to the hb on the doppler we have- Little sister then asked if my 23yr old sister wanted to listen to her niece/nephew and honestly if she could have not done it without being rude she wouldnt have bothered. So annoyed to not even be asked "how are you". 

I know that LO is all exciting for us and its pretty much all i think about but even common curtesy dictates a "you're looking well" or something along those lines. Jealously? Probably but still peeved off. 

19 weeks today which means we're one step closer to the midway mark! and scan in 11 days!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## goldie66

Just booked this morning to finder out gender today @ 3.10,so excited :happydance:

Anyone else finding out today or this week?

Hope everyone doing great and loving their bumps.. :hugs:


----------



## Mammatotwo

goldie66 said:


> Just booked this morning to finder out gender today @ 3.10,so excited :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else finding out today or this week?
> 
> Hope everyone doing great and loving their bumps.. :hugs:

Yay! Good luck, looking forward to hearing what you are having. I have my scan this week on Thursday (Aussie time lol) so only 3 more sleeps for me :happydance:


----------



## JessdueJan

Oo enjoy your scan, look forward to seeing what your having :flow:


----------



## sigh

nickibrum said:


> Hey hun, I have heard that its fairly common to shirk a bit as the uterus moves up so less pronounced. If you're worried can you call your midwife?
> 
> I just rang mine up as had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday, no enough for me to worry about and go to the hospital but enough to warrent a phone call. Had no idea what the procedure was for non urgent things- gp? hospital? midwife?..... hospital even for none urgent symptoms. Have to give them a call up and then they will decide if you need to come in. I also asked about my weight and she wasnt worried either, even when i said my sister has type 1 diabetes- as long as Im not loosing weight they are happy. :shrug:
> 
> Im also going to have a little rant while Im here. I saw my 23yr old sister this weekend who lives about 2 hours away from us so we dont see her and her bf often. They also live with his parents so gets awkward sometimes to have conversations etc.... anyway. She has endometrios which is a condition which may affect her fertility. Its been confirmed about 4 months ago that she isnt infertile and while it will probably take a while to get pregnant she should be able to having children naturally. (Thought I needed to give some background history). So I saw her this weekend for 2 hours- not one question about how im feeling, or about the bump I now am sporting, when is my next scan, when do i find out the sex of the baby. Absolutely nada. My little sister was in the room and listened to the hb on the doppler we have- Little sister then asked if my 23yr old sister wanted to listen to her niece/nephew and honestly if she could have not done it without being rude she wouldnt have bothered. So annoyed to not even be asked "how are you".
> 
> I know that LO is all exciting for us and its pretty much all i think about but even common curtesy dictates a "you're looking well" or something along those lines. Jealously? Probably but still peeved off.
> 
> 19 weeks today which means we're one step closer to the midway mark! and scan in 11 days!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Ugh I hate when people act like that. Don't let her get you down! Happy 19 weeks!


----------



## sigh

My bump popped out with avengence this weekend. I was HUGE yesterday and so crampy that I started crying. I think the baby was hanging out at the bottom of my uterus and pushing down on my cervix area... it was so uncomfortable and painful. My hubby cheered my up by buying the first outfit for our daughter :)

I woke up this morning with a smaller bump again, although it is bigger than last week. I also hit the 10 lb mark today again so I've gained back what I lost last weekend (I ate like a piggy this weekend).

Has anyone started their nursery yet? We're going to look at cribs this week! I'm having a problem where my family members are trying to give me their old stuff and although I like some of it, some of them are acting like it's an insult if I want to buy my own stuff. My sister has a nice crib and she keeps telling me that she bought an expensive crib so I could use it one day. It's a dark wood dropside one (that was recalled but you can immobilize the drop side) but we decided on a white crib and she seems a little pissed. I'm lucky to have such generous people around me but I need to figure out a way to say no without insulting them...


----------



## nickibrum

Funny you should mention the nursery.... me and OH didnt agree last night. 

I said I want to help paint so therefore would want the weather to be nice, open windows etc. Not exactly in any rush are we? Firstly we need to create more storage in other rooms as our nursery room is currently housing a single bed with lots of camping stuff underneath it. We have a new build with no attic so not much storage at all! 

I then suggested that we could paint and put everything in there but instead of a cot (which we wont need for at least 4 months) I would like to put the single bed back in there at least until November as we use it quite alot. Trying to be practical. He really didnt like that idea. We are waiting on to get his sisters cot back from family friends so we definately wont have it before Novemeber. I dont see what the issue is with putting the bed back up- or at least keep the matress. :shrug: 

I really want this mural on one wall https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110895649182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 but we're not great at putting up wallpaper so either that idea is out or we hire someone to do it for us. The rest of the walls will be pale green or yellow- or a mixture of both. Unsure. 

I prefer light wood or white for a nursery and OH likes the dark wood. I see us having afew arguements. I see what your saying aswell- its hard to be polite when people offer, I would say it just wouldnt fit with my overall scheme, or could I have the bedding but not the cot as I already have one in mind? As you read from my above post my sister is being plain rude at the moment so I dont have that issue!


----------



## sigh

That mural is sooo cute! Our nursery room is currently light blue with beadboard on 1 wall (beachy theme!). I spent so much time painting that room that I don't want to paint it again (plus dh won't let me paint) so we're having a blue girl's room. I starting pinning inspiration on pinterest but don't have a plan yet. My goal this week is to figure out the closet situation since we have modular wire shelves. Here's my board so far: https://pinterest.com/diyista/baby-stuff/


----------



## nickibrum

I love the Rattan Elephant Hamper! How lovely! Whats a beadboard? 

I have my rattan hanging chair https://www.rattangardenfurnitureonline.co.uk/teardrop.html?gclid=CKGkhMjnjLECFTMhtAodQmXnmw to have in the room aswell so thats going to take up a large portion of the room. I had it for my bday but its mainly to breast fed in - future planning :thumbsup: 

Wont have space to start off with for a wardrobe so baby clothes will be in our room. So only really got to worry about a cot, changing unit and my chair- oh and shelves!


----------



## sigh

I love your hanging chair! I've always wanted one but don't have a spot for it in our current place. I love that hamper but I don't know if I can spend $99 on a hamper! There are so many cute things on pinterest but baby stuff is so expensive!!!!! I plan on going to Ikea for shelving or buying it 2nd hand.

This is beadboard: https://cdn.decorpad.com/photos/2009/04/04/43c2cec669cc.jpg
And this is the wall color (I did the same dragging technique): https://www.behr.com/expert/content/Finishing/Faux/DraggingLrg/DraggingLrg.jpg


----------



## nickibrum

Wow that is really nice! Never heard of a beadboard before. No I couldnt justify $99 on a hamper either but it would look good lol. I cant believe that in 20 short weeks we could potentially be holding our little ones (if they decide to come earlier rather than later). 

My OH needs to start working on the crib. Needs to add a few things to make it a bit safer as my dad made it 27 years ago lol. Times have changed a bit since then.


----------



## toothfairy29

God you girls are so organised!!! I haven't even bought one little thing yet! Not even a bib let alone planning nursery!! I'm so worried there will be bad news at my 20+ wk scan next week that I can't bring myself to buy anything!
Hardly anyone knows either. Including none of hubby's family!!


----------



## sigh

toothfairy29 said:


> God you girls are so organised!!! I haven't even bought one little thing yet! Not even a bib let alone planning nursery!! I'm so worried there will be bad news at my 20+ wk scan next week that I can't bring myself to buy anything!
> Hardly anyone knows either. Including none of hubby's family!!

Lol i'm just looking at ideas at this point! 

Don't worry, your symptoms are similar to mine so I'm sure everything is fine! Have you considered buying or renting a doppler? I'm so glad I did - it helped aleviate some of the stress of thinking something was wrong.


----------



## toothfairy29

sigh said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> God you girls are so organised!!! I haven't even bought one little thing yet! Not even a bib let alone planning nursery!! I'm so worried there will be bad news at my 20+ wk scan next week that I can't bring myself to buy anything!
> Hardly anyone knows either. Including none of hubby's family!!
> 
> Lol i'm just looking at ideas at this point!
> 
> Don't worry, your symptoms are similar to mine so I'm sure everything is fine! Have you considered buying or renting a doppler? I'm so glad I did - it helped aleviate some of the stress of thinking something was wrong.Click to expand...

I have a doppler sigh and can find a good heartbeat also I have felt it move since 14 weeks. Some days are quiet some are not. I am just finding it impossible to relax this pregnancy and can't actually get my head round the fact that I will get a healthy baby at the end of this.

I am 39 so slightly higher risk. I have a 14 and a 16 year old, both are fine. This time around though I had 3 pregnancies since September 2011. First was miscarriage at 5 weeks 2nd was miscarriage at 7 weeks but scan showed it had stopped growing at 5 weeks. It took until I had my 12 week NT scan this time for me to believe that there was actually a live baby in there. I truly expected it to have died earlier again. I also was sure I would have a high downs % but was 1:2800 (great for my age!!).

Now I am struggling to believe that it is healthy and going to make it. I am either expecting to be told it has some severe disability at 20 week scan or that it will go on to be born with complications.

Oh my goodness......to be honest I hadn't realised how much I am worrying until I wrote all this down. The few people that do know (close family and work colleagues who had to know) think its odd that I am not telling people yet and that I am still trying to cover the little bump. I just think I don't want anyone to know because it will be hard to tell them if something is wrong?

Am I crazy??? How can I get my mind set that I am having a baby girls?????:dohh:


----------



## sigh

toothfairy29 said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> God you girls are so organised!!! I haven't even bought one little thing yet! Not even a bib let alone planning nursery!! I'm so worried there will be bad news at my 20+ wk scan next week that I can't bring myself to buy anything!
> Hardly anyone knows either. Including none of hubby's family!!
> 
> Lol i'm just looking at ideas at this point!
> 
> Don't worry, your symptoms are similar to mine so I'm sure everything is fine! Have you considered buying or renting a doppler? I'm so glad I did - it helped aleviate some of the stress of thinking something was wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> I have a doppler sigh and can find a good heartbeat also I have felt it move since 14 weeks. Some days are quiet some are not. I am just finding it impossible to relax this pregnancy and can't actually get my head round the fact that I will get a healthy baby at the end of this.
> 
> I am 39 so slightly higher risk. I have a 14 and a 16 year old, both are fine. This time around though I had 3 pregnancies since September 2011. First was miscarriage at 5 weeks 2nd was miscarriage at 7 weeks but scan showed it had stopped growing at 5 weeks. It took until I had my 12 week NT scan this time for me to believe that there was actually a live baby in there. I truly expected it to have died earlier again. I also was sure I would have a high downs % but was 1:2800 (great for my age!!).
> 
> Now I am struggling to believe that it is healthy and going to make it. I am either expecting to be told it has some severe disability at 20 week scan or that it will go on to be born with complications.
> 
> Oh my goodness......to be honest I hadn't realised how much I am worrying until I wrote all this down. The few people that do know (close family and work colleagues who had to know) think its odd that I am not telling people yet and that I am still trying to cover the little bump. I just think I don't want anyone to know because it will be hard to tell them if something is wrong?
> 
> Am I crazy??? How can I get my mind set that I am having a baby girls?????:dohh:Click to expand...


:hugs: Oh you aren't crazy! This is my 1st and I spent so much time fearing/expecting something to go wrong... I still cry before every scan out of fear. 

All signs look good for you and you're almost a Mango - yayy!

After we had our private gender scan, I decided that I don't want to spend anymore time worrying because I know I'll regret it later. There's no need to worry unless there's something to worry about! We went to a baby store after the scan for the first time and it made me feel so much more positive. Now I'm just overwhelmed at the amount of stuff we have to get...


----------



## ImSoTired

Toothfairy I am totally with you. Constant worrying and I have barely any reason to at all. SOme days I feel some movement, others I do not. My bump is shrinking and I'm peeing a little less and overall I just feel non pregnant most days. I'm just so convinced that I have bad luck or that I somehow don't deserve to have a good pregnancy with a healthy baby as a result. It's so hard for me to relax and enjoy and we haven't bought anything for baby. DH just painted baby's room this weekend and I'm hoping I'll have the guts to buy the furniture if my scan goes well on the 20th. 

I'm sure, like me, everything is probably fine with your baby and we are just worrying ourselves for no reason. I also hope that our scans will put our minds at ease and we can both start buying things and enjoying the remainder of our pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

ImSoTired said:


> Toothfairy I am totally with you. Constant worrying and I have barely any reason to at all. SOme days I feel some movement, others I do not. My bump is shrinking and I'm peeing a little less and overall I just feel non pregnant most days. I'm just so convinced that I have bad luck or that I somehow don't deserve to have a good pregnancy with a healthy baby as a result. It's so hard for me to relax and enjoy and we haven't bought anything for baby. DH just painted baby's room this weekend and I'm hoping I'll have the guts to buy the furniture if my scan goes well on the 20th.
> 
> I'm sure, like me, everything is probably fine with your baby and we are just worrying ourselves for no reason. I also hope that our scans will put our minds at ease and we can both start buying things and enjoying the remainder of our pregnancies. :hugs:


My scan is also the 20th!! Hopefully we can celebrate and ten relax together!! X x x


----------



## goldie66

goldie66 said:


> Just booked this morning to finder out gender today @ 3.10,so excited :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else finding out today or this week?
> 
> Hope everyone doing great and loving their bumps.. :hugs:

We're having a little boy :happydance:, knew I was having a wee boy..:thumbup:

Babybond Belfast were great. Got USB stick with 19 photos on it and 6 printed out photos.Total cost £79 for scan and photos and £15 for USB stick photos..Highly recommend.
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_16.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3









BABYBOND_17.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









BABYBOND_9.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 7









BABYBOND_1.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3









BABYBOND_10.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sigh

Congratulations on your little boy!!


----------



## kelkel

Congrats on a baby boy :). I love the potty shot...


----------



## nickibrum

Congrats hun!!!!


----------



## goldie66

Mammatotwo said:


> goldie66 said:
> 
> 
> Just booked this morning to finder out gender today @ 3.10,so excited :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else finding out today or this week?
> 
> Hope everyone doing great and loving their bumps.. :hugs:
> 
> Yay! Good luck, looking forward to hearing what you are having. I have my scan this week on Thursday (Aussie time lol) so only 3 more sleeps for me :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey hun,you will love it,can't wait to see what your having :blue: :pink:..

Not long now :happydance: xxx


----------



## sharan

Congratulations on your blue bump Goldie xx

I've got my 20 week scan next week Tuesday, 7 more sleeps to go!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on the :blue:


----------



## JessdueJan

Congrats on your blue bundle Goldie! x


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations goldie! I can't wait to find out now!! 10 more sleeps for me! I seem to be having my scan very late!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh look I'm a mango today!!


----------



## nickibrum

toothfairy29 said:


> Congratulations goldie! I can't wait to find out now!! 10 more sleeps for me! I seem to be having my scan very late!

Its only 9 sleeps for me so your not the only one. :) Ill actually be 20+3.


----------



## Mammatotwo

Congrats on your little boy Goldie, great pics! 
I have a boy feeling for me but we will see only 2 more sleeps till I find out. 

Just want them to say the baby is looking good and healthy, been a while since I last saw the little beating heart. Am feeling like others I guess, I think it is just that mid second tri slump, where not a lot happens so you really are left guessing if things are ok. Bring on the scans:)

I am 19 weeks so am a mango too:happydance:


----------



## nickibrum

Feel terrible today. I can not concentrate on work, I feel so sick. keep dry heaving but nothing is coming up. I have so much to do today but I just want to climb back into bed.... unfortunately I dont want to call in sick as I have so much to do. I havent had one sick day for pregnancy related issues at all so im doing well I guess but I have annual leave next week so ill just make the pressure worse for myself tomorrow. 

Need to concentrate!!! anyone else finding it hard??


----------



## kellycontrary

well, ive just had my first ever strop at work....its been quite tough here having to constantly justify stuff on my team and something happened today which made me so frustrated I snapped and then cried!!! eeek! hormones??? I think so!!


----------



## nickibrum

Ekk Hope your ok! Ive just had a power nap and gotta admit its slightly helped.


----------



## kellycontrary

Ive apologised to my colleagues - they were surprised as ive never done that before!!! But it wasnt aimed at them so they know its ok! A power nap sounds good! Ill wait til 5,30 and ill be getting in on that action! glad your feeling better xxx


----------



## sigh

Yayy to all the Mangos! Yum... a mango sounds really good... now I'm hungry again.

I've been having trouble concentrating on and off. It's so frustrating! I try to force myself to focus but then I only end up getting a pounding headache. 

Hope you're all feeling well.


----------



## Sharan29

I had a really great day at work yesterday and got loads done but then I woke up this morning feeling sick and am now working from home and I can't seem to focus on my work! On top of that my eczema has flared up so am going to see the doctor for some pregnancy-friendly medication!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on the scans and sorry to the ladies feeling ill and emotional.

I feel just fine. If it weren't for this bump and a little flutter here and there i probably wouldn't know I was pregnant at all. I'm also peeing just a little less- that is I don't wake up as many times in the middle of the night. I also get a little tired here and there but I have been busy and I get a little foggy/clumsy. Yesterday I must have dropped things and knocked things over all day. DH was afraid to let me do anything because I was so clumsy. Sometimes I have a hard time focusing but it comes and goes. I felt a bit of stretching yesterday but I'm back to feeling normal today. 2 days until I go to OB, 9 days until I'm 20wks, and 10 days until my scan. Both worried and excited. Hopefully all is well.

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Mamabean4ever

Due Christmas Day :)


----------



## nickibrum

Welcome Mamabean! 
This is a really friend/supportive group of people- hope you find it the same. All ask random questions and just generally rant about how we are feeling. 

So..... how are you doing? :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Ladies,

Hugs to everyone feeling ill and emotional.

I think I've done an ok job managing my emotions but you'd have to check with DH on that :haha:

I'm a mango today and only 9 more sleeps until my 20 week scan :happydance:
I'll be 20w2days. All I know is that the tech better say boy since I've brought about 20 onsies in boys colors.


----------



## sigh

Any 1st time moms here a little freaked out? 

My sister dropped off a box of hand me down baby clothes yesterday and I cried/panicked when I started going through it. I don't know what came over me but sometimes I find the whole being a mom thing scary. Don't get me wrong - I'm very happy but sometimes I doubt myself. Maybe its the hormones...:shrug:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

sigh said:


> Any 1st time moms here a little freaked out?
> 
> My sister dropped off a box of hand me down baby clothes yesterday and I cried/panicked when I started going through it. I don't know what came over me but sometimes I find the whole being a mom thing scary. Don't get me wrong - I'm very happy but sometimes I doubt myself. Maybe its the hormones...:shrug:

This is the most exciting but most frightening experience of our lives. I think us first timers are dealing with the unknown and that's what makes us a little bit anxious. I worry if I'll mess something up - like, how will I know if baby is crying because he is hungry or he has gas. If he's constipated or just sleepy. But I figure, if all these other mothers figured it out, surely I can :)


----------



## nickibrum

I do sometimes worry about being a good parent but I think most the time its about consistancy and working together with your OH. I know I want to provide my child with the best possible upbringing I can which is Im going to go back to work a few days a week. I want my child to do dance or learn a language if they want to and not have to worry about the finance side of things. :) I think its natural to worry what type of parent you will become- especially with the likes of supernanny on TV lol. 

Last night I woke up 4 times from being uncomfortable. I start off sleeping on my left hand side but kept waking up on my right. I think its time to invest in a pillow if i want a decent nights sleep. I was hoping I wouldnt have to buy one. Maybe ill swap sides on the bed for a while and just stick a normal pillow between OH and I.... that will really kill any passion wont it? :(


----------



## JessdueJan

Eurgh! Lucas has a sickness bug so been up and down all night with him and I have a migraine which is making my vision blurred and making me sick, rang work to let them know I wouldn't be in and got a very angry response :( trying to just let it go over my head but it has made me feel a ton worse than I already did! 
Rant over, sorry :flow:


----------



## cookielucylou

Less than a week now until our scan!


----------



## sigh

nickibrum said:


> I do sometimes worry about being a good parent but I think most the time its about consistancy and working together with your OH. I know I want to provide my child with the best possible upbringing I can which is Im going to go back to work a few days a week. I want my child to do dance or learn a language if they want to and not have to worry about the finance side of things. :) I think its natural to worry what type of parent you will become- especially with the likes of supernanny on TV lol.
> 
> Last night I woke up 4 times from being uncomfortable. I start off sleeping on my left hand side but kept waking up on my right. I think its time to invest in a pillow if i want a decent nights sleep. I was hoping I wouldnt have to buy one. Maybe ill swap sides on the bed for a while and just stick a normal pillow between OH and I.... that will really kill any passion wont it? :(

we swapped sides a few weeks ago and I've been using a pregnancy pillow. It def helps but for the last 2 days I've had lower back pain that won't go away :(


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Nicki I was the same way last night. I fell asleep early and tossed and turned so never got into a good sleep. Then I just outright woke up at 1am and didn't fall back asleep until after DH went to work at 630. I think I'm going to have to buy a pillow. I'm exhausted. Good thing I'm working from home today.

Jess I hope you and your little one feel better soon. Don't fret over the response you got. The important thing is that you two get better.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm also finding it very difficult to get comfortable. I try to start out on my left side but then my right hip goes completely numb. Then I turn over tho the right. Also I occasionally wake up on my back and I turn over to either side. I am not comfy at all in bed. 

9 days until my ultrasound but I see my doctor tomorrow. I hope everything is ok with baby. I get so nervous before appts.


----------



## 1eighty

Update: Team :blue: for us now, moved forward 8 days to 16th Nov :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Aww congrats on your baby boy! Lucky you..8 days closer to meeting your little man too, glad your scan went well xx


----------



## nickibrum

Wow! Congrats on your little boy! How exciting. 

I cant believe you have been moved forward a whole week! Thats amazing. :) Ill update the first post now hun. 

Congrats again :)

Its 50/50 so far. Cant wait to see which team is most popular lol


----------



## sharan

Congrats from me also! And you'll get to meet Beanie sooner too.


----------



## sigh

1eighty said:


> Update: Team :blue: for us now, moved forward 8 days to 16th Nov :)

Congratulations!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## lambchops

Congratulations on your team blue bubs!! and put forward too how exciting!! xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Welcome to team blue 1eighty. That's awesome to be put ahead a whole week! So jealous :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Well I am a mango today. And a week and a day away from my ultrasound. Had an OB appt today and it went quickly but smoothly I thinks. Bp was 124/70 I think. I gained another 2lbs. No sugar or protein in my urine. Heartbeat was fine (although the doppler was staticy so it made me nervous).My belly is measuring well. Doctor asked if I had any questions and I said no. He didn't go over my blood work as he must not be too concerned and also I'll be going to discuss it at my ultrasound appt as they are the ones that did the screening. He did want to 'do something' with my chart though which had me a bit worried at first but I suppose if he were worried he would have said something, right? So I just hope we have a great scan on the 20th and I could relax and enjoy baby. They also asked me If I was feeling baby and I said 'I think a little'which they said was normal and that some women won't be feeling it until after 20 weeks. So...I guess I'm ok.

Hope everyone here is doing well!


----------



## BabyForMe83

woooo! mango day!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats on your little boy. 8 more sleeps til my scan on the 20th can't believe how much this is dragging :-(


----------



## 1eighty

I'm well chuffed with being put ahead because it means I have 8 days less of this dratted pain in my hips. Then, I suddenly realised I'm a fruit ahead of everyone here :'( I see no narna group *sniff sniff* I mean, ok, I can jump to the papaya waiting group tomorrow, but... it's not the same :(


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

You don't have to leave 1eighty :hugs:


----------



## Mammatotwo

Don't leave 1eighty:flower:

I had my scan yesterday, went okay, but they said it was a little early so they want me to come back in 2 weeks as they did not get good pics of some things. Bubs was not keen to open legs, but right near the end it opened a little and we spotted that we are having a little GIRL!!!!! :pink: :happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Mama congrats on the girl!!!

Eighty... Don't leave us!!! We've got a nice little group here!! It's only a few days.... You can be our leader!!!


----------



## nickibrum

Eighty- dont leave :) 

Mamaoftwo- Congrats on the :pink:! 

Team Pink is officially "winning" at the moment by 1, who else finds out soon? 

I had a very strange dream last night- about Boots advantage card points! How odd! Im currently saving them all for xmas presents and the boots machine in my dream was playing up and lost £80 of the saved points. lol. 

How are everyone's bumps coming along? Should we upload a few with our 20 week scans pics? xx

p.s IT's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1eighty

Friday is an awesome day :)

Thanks girls, means a lot. Was saying to DH just the other day that I love these forums, so many supportive and challenging women at the same stage, it's really helped me because I'm so far from family and IRL friends in the same boat.

I haven't got a scanner, so we rely on photos of our scans, which tend to be dark :/ but I'll try putting some up of our 20w scan :)


----------



## cookielucylou

We are 20weeks today-now officially half way! I still think I look more fat then pregnant at the moment though :(


----------



## nickibrum

1eighty said:


> Friday is an awesome day :)
> 
> Thanks girls, means a lot. Was saying to DH just the other day that I love these forums, so many supportive and challenging women at the same stage, it's really helped me because I'm so far from family and IRL friends in the same boat.
> 
> I haven't got a scanner, so we rely on photos of our scans, which tend to be dark :/ but I'll try putting some up of our 20w scan :)

:D My OH doesnt particularly like me on the forum but i said I get to talk to people at the same stage as I am which is great for support. Though I read the thread about vaginal massage and told my OH this morning- he liked the idea of that thread for some reason :haha: 

I have a scanner but its not the best- I take a photo on my mob (natural lighting is a must I found) and upload via bluetooth to my pc or to facebook and download it off there. The things we do..... :dohh:

15 mins til I have my first informal chat with my boss about maternity leave and how to have my role covered while Im gone. Ekk!


----------



## kellycontrary

Well 19 weeks monday, and my 20 week scan is a week on tuesay...then will find out teams ...yay!!! lots of people thinking girl too from scan pic so who knows!

I have a question for you ladies, ive had tooth ache for the past 24 hours and its really bad (to the point that im crying like a baby!)
as my midwife told me paracetamol was ok, I wen ahead and took some. however, iwas in so much pain last night that ive taken more than the recommended dose in 24 hours. (its 8, ive taken 10 tablets total within the time frames they recommend)

Im terrified now...have called nhs direct because im in agony and my appointment isnt til 5pm and I obviously dont want to take anymore. they said that it shouldnt cause harm to the baby as its only a little over...but....hmm should i be worried?!
ive already got my doppler out to check my little bubs heart is still going ...all good....


----------



## nickibrum

I would say that its not too far over the reccomended dosage so you should be fine- at the end of the day when your in labour they will be giving you far strong stuff than paracetamol hun!


----------



## 1eighty

nickibrum said:


> I would say that its not too far over the reccomended dosage so you should be fine- at the end of the day when your in labour they will be giving you far strong stuff than paracetamol hun!

How did your appointment go hun?


----------



## nickibrum

1eighty said:


> How did your appointment go hun?

With my boss? Yeah good and bad. I still dunno if we have a maternity package or to expect statatory. Also, I asked if there has been any progress with my apprisial which was 6 weeks ago as I hadnt heard anything- and he was like "what actions"...... MY BLOODY PAY RISE!!! To sum up- all the work ive done the last 12 months doesnt matter. Its all about inititive and blah blah blah.... i wont be working anymore on my annual leave days for them, i wont be working longer hours and not getting paid anymore- why both?? 

I dunno if Im the fool or them? I am really demotivated right now. You would think its unheard off to ask for a pay rise!


----------



## sigh

What the heck. My bump shrunk again! I was able to button my pants a week ago, then got HUGE over the weekend and shrank again. See the attached pic. the left is me on Sunday after breakfast and the right is me today after breakfast wearing the same shirt. This is driving me nuts!!!!!


----------



## nickibrum

Wow sigh that is actually quite a difference! 

Maybe you were bloated in the first picture? Dont forget that the uterus is moving up so I think we do get a bit smaller before we get big again. Maybe its a combination of both those things? 

Depending on what I wear some days I look more pregnant but obviously youre in the same top there! strange but im sure its normal.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I think thats normal. At my OB appt yesterday my doctor only measured my belly with a measuring tape bottom to top. He didn't press on it and I think it's because at this point the uterus is shifting and not right at the surface. I still have a bump but it isn't as hard because I think that my uterus isn't at the surface. I wouldn't worry much about that. I just wish my baby would be more active so I could worry les about bump size, etc.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Cute pics sigh. I think that's normal too.

ImSoTired, great to hear that your doctor's appointment went so well :)

AFM, I'm ok. Waiting for my next appointment....


----------



## kelkel

It is quit normal for ur bump to shrink at times around this stage.. I find some days I have no bump and some days I look close to 25-30 weeks.. Between bloat baby moving and ur uterus shifting up it's very common.. It's still a cute bump ;) 

Anyone have any ideas on baby names? My husband and I have agreed David to be the middle name ( both our dads r David)... We have been tossing around Alexander David 
.... Anyone have any ideas on a cute name to go with David as the middle name?


----------



## toothfairy29

sign you look so cute! but what a difference in the bump!!


----------



## sigh

kelkel said:


> It is quit normal for ur bump to shrink at times around this stage.. I find some days I have no bump and some days I look close to 25-30 weeks.. Between bloat baby moving and ur uterus shifting up it's very common.. It's still a cute bump ;)
> 
> Anyone have any ideas on baby names? My husband and I have agreed David to be the middle name ( both our dads r David)... We have been tossing around Alexander David
> .... Anyone have any ideas on a cute name to go with David as the middle name?

Alexander David sounds nice :) (I'm biased, my husband is Alex!)


----------



## cookielucylou

I think Alexander David sounds nice too.


----------



## sharan

Hey ladies!

How is everyone doing today? I'm at work today...boohoo! But then on my 4 days rest days so not all bad.

My bump changes everyday. Some days I look huge other days just a little on the podgy size :s I think it varies depending on how Beanie is laying at the time and also what you have eaten. My bump is also slightly deviating to the right. It was the same in my last pregnancy!

Oh and 3 more sleeps until my 20 week scan and finding out what colour Beanie I have.


----------



## sigh

I had severe cramping that started around lunchtime yesterday. It got so bad that my dr told me to go to the ER early this morning. Everything is ok and the baby is measuring 19+3. I may have passed a kidney stone and may have a uti (no exterior uti symptoms, just bad constant period cramping/back pain). On antibiotics now and still very crampy blah.

The one good thing about yesterday... I was in so much pain on lying on my left side on the phone with my OB when I felt a pop on my hand. I grabbed my husbands hand and put it on my stomach and sure enough, he felt 2 strong pops. I hasn't happened since but it made me feel like she was letting me know she's ok.


----------



## JessdueJan

Oh dear Sigh, hope your feeling better soon! Uti's are no fun at all! 
Aww cute that your husband got to feel baby, im sure our little bump is just playing up for daddy as everytime I grab his hand and put it on me baby stops kicking...little tinker! x


----------



## sigh

Thanks JessdueJan. It was/is scary. I'm still cramping pretty badly but it's getting better. They said it could be due to round ligaments, or because of some fibroids I have, or because my one kidney is a little swollen. I'm worried because they wouldn't give me straight answers - they just said take these antibiotics and maybe it will help. It's good to know that the baby is ok though. I've had bad cramps before but they usually last a few hours max... I've been cramping nonstop since Fri! Hope it goes away soon. 

The bump has also rebloated again, but I lost 2 lbs... weird!

Hope everyone else is doing well and had a better weekend than I did!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey sigh, shame about the UTI and cramping. Not nice at the best of times anyway. 

I had a none stop weekend of seeing family and tidying the house ready for our "gender reveal party". Sounds more exciting than it actually is. Im having my parents, in laws and sisters over to tell them in person if we're having a boy/girl. Got a small cake being made too- where you slice into it and the colour of the sponge will indictate its itf team pink or blue. 

Im absolutely shattered, its miserable and dark outside. Could do with another day off..... however it is our scan on Thursday!! 

Who else is having theirs this week? Anyone worried? Or just plain excited like me??? lol xx


----------



## sharan

Awww....the cake idea is awesome! I'll only be telling close family and friend members the bump colour. Unfortunately I have some judgemental people in my extended family who wouldn't say anything to my face but will behind my back. Disgustingly they are still of the mindset that boys are better than girls! So to them I am team yellow until the birth.

On a more positive note though, I'm halfway through tomorrow Yeaaaahhh!!!!! And also I have my anomaly scan at 10am...I can't wait! I'm on rest days until Thursday so defo will be going clothes shopping as soon as I find out.


----------



## Jadey-x

We have our scan Thursday too :) can't believe its this week! I am so looking forward to it! No gender reveal party here though, ill just be telling my close friends and family when we find out.. And maybe going on a small pink or blue shopping spree :) my daughter can help me choose some lovely little clothes. I'm too excited! Hehe

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm due 29th Nov and am currently a cantaloupe!


----------



## JessdueJan

I have my scan Wednesday, not too worried as baby hasn't stopped wriggling the past few days so I know they're in there. Tryin to stay team yellow but it's getting harder the closer we get to scan, I think we will end up finding out!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning ladies :)

Sigh, I'm sorry to hear of your experience. Glad you are feeling somewhat better and that the little one is doing great. 

Sharan - how exciting. Is your scan today? Do share your results. 

Jess - my LO does the same thing to DH. I think he's given up trying to feel for now. He tells me the LO is stubborn like his mommy..hehehe. GL on the Wed. scan.

Nicki - how cute. I think if we were having the "long awaited girl" we'd have a gender reveal party. Gl on the party and your scan on Thursday.

Jadey - GL on your scan Thursday. Wow! Thursday is such a popular day. Our scan is Thursday as well. 

Yaye Lolly! Congrats on being a cantaloupe already. I'm a cantaloupe tomorrow :)

I can't believe we are nearly halfway there ladies!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Blu! :)

It's strange being past 20 weeks, as before I was counting up to getting to 20 and now I'm counting down 20!


----------



## ImSoTired

My scan is friday and I am NERVOUS! Hope everything is ok with baby and I can enjoy for a while. Baby's movements are few and far between- not at all consistant yet. So it worrys me a bit. Just hoping there isn't a reason to worry.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## toothfairy29

My scan is on friday as well. I am 20 weeks tomorrow! Can't wait to find out what we are having. Still haven't bought anything yet so going to go shopping straight after the scan and buy lots of pink or blue!

I am nervous. Can't stop worrying something might be wrong with it. Its pretty wriggly though and has been since 14 weeks off and on. I swear it has hiccups today too. I felt them with my other 2 but not this early I don't think but today its had little rhythmical twitches??

There are a good few of us having scans this week! EXCITING!!!! good luck to all....don't forget to post the photos!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Lolly you are so right about counting up only to start counting down! It's so exciting that things have gone so quickly but now I'm a little nervous that it'll be time for l&d next time I look up! I'm terrified of that part.

ImSoTired I'm sure all is fine. You'll feel great once you see that little one on the monitor again. 

Toothfairy the movement is wonderful isn't it. Just a little wriggle here and there to let you know all is ok. Sometimes I feel like i've had something that baby really likes or something because he'll start moving like crazy. This happened last week when I ate a snickers bar - I think the first bit of cholcate since I have been pregnant. When I wake up in the morning, I anticipate the first movement of the day and always say "Well good morning to you too!" :)


----------



## sharan

Blu, my scan is tomorrow at 10am. I can't wait...getting all excited now.

I too am so much worried this time round compared to my last pregnancy. I took that one in my stride but with this one I'm just stressing all the time for some reason. I need constant reassurance that all is well with Beanie. Thankfully I have a doppler I use once week and manage to find the HB pretty much straight away. That helps somewhat to alleviate the worry.

A close friend of mine had a sleeping angel a few weeks ago. I think that has really stressed me out too. She had no issues throughout the pregnancy and had to be induced at 41+5 weeks. Unfortunately her Princess passed away shortly afterwards.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh sharan that's awful. Think that kinda thing is why im so worried. My other 2 are 14 and 16 and obviously I was a lot younger. I didn't worry half as much as this time.


----------



## sigh

yayy for all the scans this week! Hope you're all feeling well!

I haven't been feeling much movement. During my emergency scan on Saturday, the nurse said the baby was very active but I probably won't feel a lot of movement until much later because I have an anterior placenta. I can't wait to regularly feel the popping :)

I started a to-do list for the nursery. This week is installing a closet system! Has anyone else started? I want to get most of it done before the 3rd trimester blahness kicks in.


----------



## sharan

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh sharan that's awful. Think that kinda thing is why im so worried. My other 2 are 14 and 16 and obviously I was a lot younger. I didn't worry half as much as this time.

Even though I was 27 yrs old last time round I think I was still really naive about all the things that can wrong throughout the pregnancy. This time round I'm a bit more clued up but I think it has been to my detriment. I wish I was still naive!


----------



## sharan

sigh said:


> yayy for all the scans this week! Hope you're all feeling well!
> 
> I haven't been feeling much movement. During my emergency scan on Saturday, the nurse said the baby was very active but I probably won't feel a lot of movement until much later because I have an anterior placenta. I can't wait to regularly feel the popping :)
> 
> I started a to-do list for the nursery. This week is installing a closet system! Has anyone else started? I want to get most of it done before the 3rd trimester blahness kicks in.

I really want to start working on the nursery but I've got to wait a few more days. We are having all windows changed in the house tomorrow so will have to wait till that's all done first.


----------



## nickibrum

Oh sharan thats awful! Not nice. 

Sigh- we only have a small room for the nursery (cant fit wardrobe in there without it looking cramped as I have a hanging pod chair for breast feeding). So months ago we bought a chest of drawers to put in our room which will be for baby clothes. 

This month is sorting out storage as we have a new build with NONE- not even an attic so things like xmas decorations and camping gear is everywhere. Then we will start to organise the painting side of things etc. I pretty much know what I want though for the theme. Just need to convince OH it will be worth doing wallpaper. 

I actually SAW my belly move today! only happened for a few seconds but was definitely baby kicking. so funny. I was by myself though as hubby is working another 14 hour shift. Friday cant come soon enough- he has been working so much and missing all the ickle things.


----------



## hopeful2012

I also have a scan this Thursday- we already know the gender, but it will confirm it...
Ive started cleaning out the room and working on the baby's room...We plan to do it little by little but hopefully before the third trimester blahness!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

20 weeks today!! What a milestone can't believe I got here after 2 miscarriages! At 39 I was starting to think it was a sign I am too old!! 

From today if in my area if I have any problems I go to labour and delivery not just the early pregnancy unit and gynae department. I know this is silly but it means a lot!
A cantaloupe and only 3 more sleeps til scan!


----------



## sharan

toothfairy29 said:


> 20 weeks today!! What a milestone can't believe I got here after 2 miscarriages! At 39 I was starting to think it was a sign I am too old!!
> 
> From today if in my area if I have any problems I go to labour and delivery not just the early pregnancy unit and gynae department. I know this is silly but it means a lot!
> A cantaloupe and only 3 more sleeps til scan!

Yeahhhh to us....to 20 weeks! Another milestone completed. I have my scan in just over an hr. Oooohhh...can't wait!

It has felt like an age getting here though.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh good luck sharan!!!!!! I can't remember if you know what you are having or is today the day?? What is your gut feeling??


----------



## nickibrum

Oh good luck sharan! 

I woke up thinking it was wednesday today which would have meant scan tomorrow.... but its tuesday :( 

Im being an adult and sorting out my pension today lol. Gotta think about these things now. Anyone else worried about how we're going to send our kids to uni (if they want that), or help them with a house deposit etc? Im so worried its making me think I only want one child! Ive always wanted two. Hmmmmm.... lets see how labour is first lol.


----------



## sharan

Hey ladies!

I had my scan this morning and found out I'm on team blue again. I must admit I was gutted when the sonographer said 'I'll be able to recycle the old baby clothes again'. But the disappointment was short lived and I was happy to know that he is growing well and is actually measuring 20+3 weeks.

I was absolutely convinced that this was a pink bump especially as all my early symptoms were a lot more intense than last time. But oh well..looks my instinct was wrong!


----------



## sharan

nickibrum said:


> Oh good luck sharan!
> 
> I woke up thinking it was wednesday today which would have meant scan tomorrow.... but its tuesday :(
> 
> Im being an adult and sorting out my pension today lol. Gotta think about these things now. Anyone else worried about how we're going to send our kids to uni (if they want that), or help them with a house deposit etc? Im so worried its making me think I only want one child! Ive always wanted two. Hmmmmm.... lets see how labour is first lol.

With the police you can join the Police Mutual. You can then opt to save a certain amount every month straight from your salary for 10yrs. At the end of which you are guaranteed a return. It is all tax free and you can open one every 12 months.

I have 3 running now saving £30 a month in each. So from 2019 - 2022 I should receive a nice lump sum for the amount I've saved. This should pay for any major holidays like Disneyworld and go somewhat towards uni fees and hopefully towards a house deposit for them. That's the plan anyhow!


----------



## nickibrum

Congrats on the team :blue: hun. Ive been logging on every hour to see if you had updated lol.


----------



## sharan

Awww...thanQ Nicki. I'll post a scan pic a lil later on when I'm on the iPad.

Thankfully I've kept all my DS' baby clothes upto 9 months so I can reuse a lot of those.


----------



## sigh

Sharan - congratulations on 20 weeks and on your little boy!

Nickibrum - I'm terrified of how much college is going to cost. I feel like no matter how much we save, we'll still be way short! Life is so expensive!

toothfairy29 - Congrats on 20 weeks!! I'm considering myself already halfway there. :) I'm 99% sure I'm not going to make it to December 8th. I think she'll be born the end of November and I'm terrified that she's going to be a 10 lb baby like my husband and rest of his family. lol


Update - cramping is FINALLY gone for the most part and once again I don't feel pregnant since my bump shrank... again. I can't stop smiling today for some reason though! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sharan - so sorry to hear about your friends baby :cry: so sad.

I know how you feel about being the same team again too - I was adamant this was a boy, symptoms were so different etc etc. obviously I'm over the moon, I just can't wait to see them grow up together now & how close they'll become :)

Tooth fairy - happy 20 weeks!


----------



## toothfairy29

SHARAN!

congratulations!!! I am convinced I am having a boy so who knows now? maybe my instincts will be wrong too. I will be truly shocked if its a girl. Really pleased that it is happy and healthy in there for you x x x x


----------



## ImSoTired

Sharan congrats on baby boy and toothfairy congrats on 20 weeks. I will be 20 weeks on Thurs and then my scan is on friday. Fx'd baby is healthy. I'm not even too excited about finding out the sex because I'm so worried about whether he or she is growing. Not feeling too much movement yesterday and today. Maybe I'm just not paying enough attention.

Nicki thinking about college already? wow. I'm not too worried about it. I saved up enough money to put a down payment on my house in just over 6 years so with a new baby- maybe it'll take me double, I don't know, but DH's pay is enough to live on so if I got a job again I'm sure we could do it no problem. As for giving them money for a house I'll just teach them what my parents taught me and they'll have their own saved. I'm sure I'll give them a little if we have it. I'm just not worrying on it. It'll be fine. 

My digestive system is NOT happy. I'm constipated for the first time really. Maybe second. I'm not at all comfortable. Other than that I'm still feeling not pregnant. Hope everything is ok.

Hope everybody here is doing well.


----------



## nickibrum

haha- yeah im thinking about college/weddings etc already. I didnt get any help off my parents for our house. Im 27 and it took 3 years to save our deposit. What scares me is my parents bought their first house £19K 30 years ago with 5% deposit I think. Our house which we purchased this year was £185k with a 10% deposit. I dread to think what house prices will be like when my child is old enough especially when it seems banks want 20%+ deposits now. 

As much as I love my child already I do think that by the time their early 20s they should be looking to move out of home and become more independant. Or even a "gift contribution" to their wedding when the time comes. I know much much i struggled and while I have learnt so much from it, i wish I could help my child as I never had that.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

nickibrum said:


> Oh good luck sharan!
> 
> I woke up thinking it was wednesday today which would have meant scan tomorrow.... but its tuesday :(
> 
> Im being an adult and sorting out my pension today lol. Gotta think about these things now. Anyone else worried about how we're going to send our kids to uni (if they want that), or help them with a house deposit etc? Im so worried its making me think I only want one child! Ive always wanted two. Hmmmmm.... lets see how labour is first lol.

Aww, only 2 more sleeps to go, though hun! For me, If I stay working at the university, my children can go here or any other university in the exchange program for free. Although I don't know about working the same place for 22 more years...geesh!


*Sharan*! Congrats and welcome to team :blue: Glad to know bubs is doing great, even though I understand the feeling about wanting a girl.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ooh maybe I'll get a job at the community college when I go looking for a new one. That way the same will happen the kids can go tuition free. Worth thinking about! 

Nicki our parents only helped us really minimally as they just didn't have it. The gave us a small bit for the wedding but otherwise I basically worked to pay for it myself. DH didn't really contribute to the downpayment on the house or the wedding either as he was paying off his truck and some student loans. I bought the house and paid for the wedding all by the time I was 23.(20% on 100,000 house{lucky we found this house at this price really} took me 6 years to save and the wedding was 12,000) I saved my money my entire life. My parents used to (and this sounds harsh but I am thankful for it now) guilt me when I spent my money unnecessarily. I still to this day feel guilty buying anything for myself that I don't absolutey need. But I'm very good with my money now and and I have a beautiful house to show for it. I hope my children can look at money the way I did and be careful with their spending. Though I'll try not to guilt them, lol. I wouldn't worry though Nicki- I'm sure your kids will be smart and make due. You have at least 18 years to save and I'm sure you'll have plenty by then. I have to say until now I haden't thought about it. I'm not going to worry about it though and you shouldn't either. You will be just fine! At least you waited until you had stability before having a child. Think how much further ahead you are then women who don't have good jobs or homes or steady OH's/DH's.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats on team :blue: Sharan! And good news that all is well with baby!

My scan isn't until Monday but I'm soooo excited for all of you that have scans this week!:hugs:


----------



## sharan

And here's my 2nd little Prince x

https://i.imgur.com/RrFAb.jpg


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh how cute!!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## sharan

toothfairy29 said:


> Oh how cute!!!! Congratulations xx

Thank you! I think I'm in love again xxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

awwww! lovely scan pic!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Lovely scan Sharan! 

ooh - looky - the fruits on the thread changed again!!! - Thanks Nicki


----------



## nickibrum

So last night I had severe hip pains. I was discharged from physio about 6 weeks ago for hip problems. Hoping it was a one off. Anyone invested in pregnancy pillows? Worth the money? I just think £40 is alot of money. 

Had to go on a shopping spree and get a few basic tshirts (primarks finest). Size 8 doesnt fit bump but size 10 is massive on me at the moment. Found some gorgeous bedding sets in TKMaxx. Green and jungle themed which is what i want the nursery to be.... but again it was quite a bit. hmmm.... :( I need to rob a bank lol.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

lol @ Nicki! I think we're going to need to do the same! 

I'm at the point now where I know I need to invest in a pillow. My back has been killing me and I can't sleep through the night. DH is tired of me squirming. I had to take one of the muscle relaxers I got from the doc combined with a heating pad just to get to sleep. DH says we're going to the store to look for one tonight but I think I'm going to have to order it offline. We'll see.

We also have the same color theme in mind for our nursery. Green and brown with Jungle/Safari theme :)


----------



## sharan

I've got a pregnancy pillow from my last pregnancy and it was a godsend especially during the 3rd tri.

I'm using it already but I could still do without for the moment. I do thoroughly recommend them. You can even use it to help with breast feeding and to give baby some tummy time.


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on the beautiful scan sharon.

I am feeling so blah. It has been so hot here! Yuck. My scan is on Friday at 11am and I am soooo nervous. I can barely stop thinkinng about it. I haven't been feeling baby so much still. When will I ever feel it like everyone else!? I think I would worry a little less if I could feel or see some good strong kicks each day. I will know for sure what is going on it there on Fri so I guess I should try to stop worrying. Fx'd everything is just fine.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## JessdueJan

I think I'm going to have to give in and purchase a pregnancy pillow, I tried positioning normal pillows round me to help but no luck and I'm in agony every morning :( 

Had scan yesterday everything looks good but my bladder wasn't full enough so I have to go back in two weeks with a very full bladder so lady can see spine! We managed to stay team yellow though, hoping we refrain from asking in two weeks :flower:


----------



## Jadey-x

I don't know if I'm feeling movements as much as others at this point either. I was worried a couple of weeks ago, but I do feel the odd funny movement in the belly n I figure its baby? But it WILL get stronger surely? All the best for Friday :) 

Got our scan today at 2, excited but nervous for some reason

Hope everyone is doing well

Xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck ladies with scans today!!


----------



## nickibrum

I tried positioning a pillow between my legs last night and by the morning its fallen off the bed. Pregnancy pillow will be ordered tonight. Dammit :( Anyone trying pregnancy massage for their aching backs? I found one locally for £40 for 60 mins or £50 for 90- thought that was quite good seems well its a "specialist" massage ie not every place offers them. 

Scan is at 11 today- so excited! 

As to the nursery, i contacted the mural wallpaper seller on ebay and he has knocked off £5 for me as the whole mural wont fit on my wall which I thought was quite nice of him. Just got to convince OH wallpaper is our friend- not had a good experience with the last lots we put up (gaps between the paper in places). https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110895649182?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kellycontrary

nickibrum - looking forward to your updated post on your scan!!

I cant wait, mine is tuesday. I posted my 14 week scan pic on another thread, and most answers were girl. Im feeling that Im having a girl but ill be happy as long as its healthy!
Been freaking out over the last week - have had horrendous toothache, taking paracetamol then had a filling monday and thought it was sorted. its not. In agony yesterday - hes given me antibiotics so im all stressy about the baby now even though ive been told countless times its fine!!! I can feel lots of prods so I feel kind of reassured, its just difficult because i sent the doppler back & that was like my safety net. 

Roll on tuesday!!! x


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> Congrats on the beautiful scan sharon.
> 
> I am feeling so blah. It has been so hot here! Yuck. My scan is on Friday at 11am and I am soooo nervous. I can barely stop thinkinng about it. I haven't been feeling baby so much still. When will I ever feel it like everyone else!? I think I would worry a little less if I could feel or see some good strong kicks each day. I will know for sure what is going on it there on Fri so I guess I should try to stop worrying. Fx'd everything is just fine.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

the heat is horrible in PA! I've been staying inside under a fan. 

You might have an anterior placenta like me. I'm not feeling much either (except for cramps and pelvic pressure) and the nurse said its because of that. Gluck tomorrow!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Sigh and Thank God for the rain we got which seems to have cooled things down a bit! I haven't had much cramping or pressure lately either though :nope:. I think it is maybe because baby moved up? I feel an OCCASIONAL little something but it isn't too strong and I can't be sure. It's so worrying but I'll find out tomorrow at my scan...please please please let baby be ok!

Anyway I'm 20 weeks today. Half way. Hopefully all is well with baby. Did anyone notice that on 'thebump' website 20 weeks is a banana not a cantalope? Just thought it was weird that their ticker is different from the site:shrug:


----------



## sharan

Hi Nicki, eagerly awaiting an update. Hope everything's well x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi Ladies

I had my scan today. Bubs wasn't going crazy like last time b/c I didn't drink fruit juice but was being most uncooperative with the tech. She managed to get all of the shots she needed but it took a long time. Dr. gave me and bubs two thumbs up. Everything looked great on him and everything was fine with me. 

ImSoTired I'm wondering if you have an anterior placenta, which is why you aren't feeling kicks all the time. GL on your scan tomorrow, I know you can hardly wait!

I did buy the pregnancy pillow yesterday and that was THE BEST sleep I've had in a long time. DH kept asking me "is it working?" "are you ok?" UMM, Leave me alone, stop waking me up to ask me if it's helping me to sleep lmaooooo 

DH changed the nursery theme by himself yesterday. He started buying all of this red and blue sports themed stuff. It's cute so I guess it's fine even though I wanted the green and brown jungle/safari themed stuff.


----------



## sharan

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had my scan today. Bubs wasn't going crazy like last time b/c I didn't drink fruit juice but was being most uncooperative with the tech. She managed to get all of the shots she needed but it took a long time. Dr. gave me and bubs two thumbs up. Everything looked great on him and everything was fine with me.
> 
> ImSoTired I'm wondering if you have an anterior placenta, which is why you aren't feeling kicks all the time. GL on your scan tomorrow, I know you can hardly wait!
> 
> I did buy the pregnancy pillow yesterday and that was THE BEST sleep I've had in a long time. DH kept asking me "is it working?" "are you ok?" UMM, Leave me alone, stop waking me up to ask me if it's helping me to sleep lmaooooo
> 
> DH changed the nursery theme by himself yesterday. He started buying all of this red and blue sports themed stuff. It's cute so I guess it's fine even though I wanted the green and brown jungle/safari themed stuff.

Ahhh...Blu_Butterfly I'm so glad the scan went well for you. Don't forget to post a scan pic x


----------



## nickibrum

Im team :blue:! Very happy though now im outnumbed in our house. 4 males (OH, baby, 1 dog and a cat) vs 2 females (me, dog) 

Sorry it took so long to update Ive had a bit of an emotional day. Scan was going perfect; growth is fine- right on target (so happy as I was worried with my no weight gain), heart is perfect. He was showing us his big toe aswell lol. 

However there was an abnormality found in the brain. We have to go for more scans on wednesday. At the moment they cant really tell us anything which is so hard. He was wriggling around alot, kicking us, punching, clapping, moving his mouth, so it may just be that they couldnt get a proper reading with all the movement... or it could be a number of things. 

Meeting with the specialist on wed pm to get rescaned and have a chat. Fingers crossed please :) What is interest is whatever they found its a spot that has only been added to the 20 week scan 8 years ago so many people will have whatever my LO has without ever knowing it. But.... I dont want to be grasping at straws. Just a waiting game at the moment. xxx


----------



## HepD

Can I join? We are almost at the mango stage:) Babies are due December 15th and are roughly the size of sweet potatoes, I think. 
:oneofeach:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Fingers crossed for you hun - I really hope that all is ok and they just couldn't get a proper reading at the time :flower: congrats on joining the blue team! xxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

nickibrum said:


> Im team :blue:! Very happy though now im outnumbed in our house. 4 males (OH, baby, 1 dog and a cat) vs 2 females (me, dog)
> 
> Sorry it took so long to update Ive had a bit of an emotional day. Scan was going perfect; growth is fine- right on target (so happy as I was worried with my no weight gain), heart is perfect. He was showing us his big toe aswell lol.
> 
> However there was an abnormality found in the brain. We have to go for more scans on wednesday. At the moment they cant really tell us anything which is so hard. He was wriggling around alot, kicking us, punching, clapping, moving his mouth, so it may just be that they couldnt get a proper reading with all the movement... or it could be a number of things.
> 
> Meeting with the specialist on wed pm to get rescaned and have a chat. Fingers crossed please :) What is interest is whatever they found its a spot that has only been added to the 20 week scan 8 years ago so many people will have whatever my LO has without ever knowing it. But.... I dont want to be grasping at straws. Just a waiting game at the moment. xxx

I'm sure all is well hun. My little man is usually hyper like that at scans too and it makes it difficult for them to see what they need to at times. GL at your specialist appointment on Wed. Enjoy your pregnancy without the worry. I know easier said than done but the best thing you can do for your little one is stay relaxed and healthy. Welcome to team :blue: whoot, whoot!




HepD said:


> Can I join? We are almost at the mango stage:) Babies are due December 15th and are roughly the size of sweet potatoes, I think.
> :oneofeach:

Welcome HepD!

Sharan I'll post pics when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## nickibrum

Ps from looking at my notes it seems I have an anterior placenta. No one has told be that though, only just noticed it.


----------



## hopeful2012

My Scan went great today and we are still team PINK!!! Baby is about 10 ounces today and from the pictures her legs look so much longer than last time. Doctor said that she was measuring perfectly and everything looked great. He did say that they saw a calcification on her heart, but it was nothing to worry about. He said he has seen it many times and never once has it turned out to be anything. They are planning to do another scan at a later date to be prove to me that its nothing. As for me, my blood pressure is great! (115/55). This is a great relief to me since the past two years it has been high (140/90). I still lost weight again, but again they told me not to worry about it. I have lost 13 pounds altogether. Ill post some scan pictures and maybe the a Bump picture. I havent taken the first bump picture, but i think it might be time to start now.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Great news about your healthy baby Hopeful! If the doctor wasn't worried about the calcification, I wouldn't be either. 

After not gaining a single pound my whole pregnancy, I found out I gained 5 lbs in the last two weeks!! I think it's because my appetite has finally come back. I'm going to be the size of the earth when this is all said and done.


----------



## sharan

Hi Nicki, I hope everything goes well for you at your next scan. Hopefully it was just Beanie being a bit too active and thus unable to get a proper reading. I'm glad they are re-checking though.

Congrats on your blue bump x


----------



## sharan

hopeful2012 said:


> My Scan went great today and we are still team PINK!!! Baby is about 10 ounces today and from the pictures her legs look so much longer than last time. Doctor said that she was measuring perfectly and everything looked great. He did say that they saw a calcification on her heart, but it was nothing to worry about. He said he has seen it many times and never once has it turned out to be anything. They are planning to do another scan at a later date to be prove to me that its nothing. As for me, my blood pressure is great! (115/55). This is a great relief to me since the past two years it has been high (140/90). I still lost weight again, but again they told me not to worry about it. I have lost 13 pounds altogether. Ill post some scan pictures and maybe the a Bump picture. I havent taken the first bump picture, but i think it might be time to start now.

Congrats on your pink bump and glad your scan went well x


----------



## sigh

Nicki - congrats on your baby boy :) I'm sure everything is fine and hope your next scan goes well! Our dog is a boy so we're 50/50 here now! :)

Hopeful - My sister had the calcification wtih her first. Turned out to be nothing and the baby was born healthy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy the scans went well.Congrats ladies.

Nicki I am sure you are worried but everything will be fine. As you said it was only added to the ultrasound a few years back and some kids probably had the same thing and turned out fine. I know what it is to worry but you have had such a good pregnancy so far you'll be fine. 

I woder if I will sleep tonight because of my scan tomorrow? I didn't at my 12 week scan. Hopefully everything will be fine with baby.

Might look into a pregnancy pillow blu! I toss and turn a lot and get occasional back pain (especially today!)

I feel very:wacko:


----------



## Mammatotwo

nickibrum said:


> Im team :blue:! Very happy though now im outnumbed in our house. 4 males (OH, baby, 1 dog and a cat) vs 2 females (me, dog)
> 
> Sorry it took so long to update Ive had a bit of an emotional day. Scan was going perfect; growth is fine- right on target (so happy as I was worried with my no weight gain), heart is perfect. He was showing us his big toe aswell lol.
> 
> However there was an abnormality found in the brain. We have to go for more scans on wednesday. At the moment they cant really tell us anything which is so hard. He was wriggling around alot, kicking us, punching, clapping, moving his mouth, so it may just be that they couldnt get a proper reading with all the movement... or it could be a number of things.
> 
> Meeting with the specialist on wed pm to get rescaned and have a chat. Fingers crossed please :) What is interest is whatever they found its a spot that has only been added to the 20 week scan 8 years ago so many people will have whatever my LO has without ever knowing it. But.... I dont want to be grasping at straws. Just a waiting game at the moment. xxx

Congratulations on your little BOY!!! 
I hope that it is nothing. I can understand why you are feeling like you are though. I have to go back too, but they were not really clear just said that they did not get great pictures and even that worries me as I feel like they are not telling me something. Hopefully your bub was just moving too much to get a proper show of the brain. Sending you great big hugs while you wait. 



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I had my scan today. Bubs wasn't going crazy like last time b/c I didn't drink fruit juice but was being most uncooperative with the tech. She managed to get all of the shots she needed but it took a long time. Dr. gave me and bubs two thumbs up. Everything looked great on him and everything was fine with me.
> 
> ImSoTired I'm wondering if you have an anterior placenta, which is why you aren't feeling kicks all the time. GL on your scan tomorrow, I know you can hardly wait!
> 
> I did buy the pregnancy pillow yesterday and that was THE BEST sleep I've had in a long time. DH kept asking me "is it working?" "are you ok?" UMM, Leave me alone, stop waking me up to ask me if it's helping me to sleep lmaooooo
> 
> DH changed the nursery theme by himself yesterday. He started buying all of this red and blue sports themed stuff. It's cute so I guess it's fine even though I wanted the green and brown jungle/safari themed stuff.

Glad everything is looking good and you got a great night sleep. I have a body pillow but wish now I bought a proper pregnancy pillow as the one I have is so big and annoying. 



hopeful2012 said:


> My Scan went great today and we are still team PINK!!! Baby is about 10 ounces today and from the pictures her legs look so much longer than last time. Doctor said that she was measuring perfectly and everything looked great. He did say that they saw a calcification on her heart, but it was nothing to worry about. He said he has seen it many times and never once has it turned out to be anything. They are planning to do another scan at a later date to be prove to me that its nothing. As for me, my blood pressure is great! (115/55). This is a great relief to me since the past two years it has been high (140/90). I still lost weight again, but again they told me not to worry about it. I have lost 13 pounds altogether. Ill post some scan pictures and maybe the a Bump picture. I havent taken the first bump picture, but i think it might be time to start now.

Glad everything went well:)



Blu_Butterfly said:


> Great news about your healthy baby Hopeful! If the doctor wasn't worried about the calcification, I wouldn't be either.
> 
> After not gaining a single pound my whole pregnancy, I found out I gained 5 lbs in the last two weeks!! I think it's because my appetite has finally come back. I'm going to be the size of the earth when this is all said and done.

Me too, have not gained anything, lost a couple kgs and last week my appetite returned and I am HUNGRY again! Yeek and now begins the weight gain begins:( I could afford not to put on any as I am quite big already.


----------



## kelkel

Blu butterfly- after excaping first tri without gaining a pound at almost 22 weeks I've gained nearly 15lbs.. I was hoping to gain only 20lbs this pregnancy. Yikes to middle 2nd tri weight gain. 

Has anyone done there glucose test yet? I'm sure I have gd this pregnancy I had blood drawn for life insurance and my results came back with having diabeties so I got declined life insurance until after baby comes.. 

Almost 1/2 way and just over 1/2 way till we get to see our Lo! Yay..


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Kel my doc said we'd do the glucose test at my next appointment at 24 weeks. I've been trying to avoid sugar and have been doing fairly good with that task. I had a test for diabetes last september and it came back negative but since I have a lot of diabetes in my family my doc wanted to watch me for it.


----------



## toothfairy29

:blue:Hello ladies.

Just been shopping after my scan! All is good and we are team :blue::blue::blue::blue: a little boy!! Just what I thought it was and what we hoped for! We're thrilled! I cried lots!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

toothfairy29 said:


> :blue:Hello ladies.
> 
> Just been shopping after my scan! All is good and we are team :blue::blue::blue::blue: a little boy!! Just what I thought it was and what we hoped for! We're thrilled! I cried lots!!!

Boys are Bliss <3 Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## sigh

toothfairy29 said:


> :blue:Hello ladies.
> 
> Just been shopping after my scan! All is good and we are team :blue::blue::blue::blue: a little boy!! Just what I thought it was and what we hoped for! We're thrilled! I cried lots!!!

Great news!!! Congratulations!!!! Glad to hear everything is good :happydance:

I think we have more team blue pple than team pink.


----------



## sigh

Imsotired - what time is your scan??

DH started talking to my stomach in the morning and at night. I think its weird but the little bubs should be able to hear us soon.


----------



## ImSoTired

My scan was at 11 and we are team pink! :pink: So shocked. Our families are so happy. I knew there was a reason I doubted it was a boy after a while though... Doctors want me to come back in 3 weeks because they only got pics of 1 siide of the heart and they couldn't get a profile pic.:dohh: Baby kept her hands in front of her face and kept turning away. She's camera shy. The pictures are awful. So that is why I have to go back. The doctor said that baby looked good though and they don't think there is anything wrong. Also this place has my due date on Dec 9th? My doctor said he isn't going to change it from the 6th because it is close and they go by measuremnts not my lmp. He says baby will be up to 2 wks early or 2 wks late anyway so the 9th is close enough to the 6th.I just have to come back to finish the measurements and again at 32 weeks because of my AFP being .03 too high They just have to check baby's growth but so far it's right on. I DO have an anterior placenta so that is why I feel it less often and not as strongly. I was soooo nervous I actually had a small panic attack during the ultrasound:dohh:. I felt like such an idiot. It was quick though and baby is ok so I will relax for a little while. DH and I went to buy the baby a few girly outfits and the furniture. Very excited.:cloud9:

Congrats toothfairy!


----------



## toothfairy29

Imsotired! A little girl!! Well done and congratulations!!! My little one was in a funny position too and they told me they couldn't get the bottom of the Heath and I would have to go back, just as he turned and they managed to see at last minute. Same as you they couldn't get a good photo, even has me lying on side. I wasn't too bothered by that point was just glad it (sorry he) was ok.

Glad all looked ok for you x x x


----------



## ImSoTired

toothfairy29 said:


> Imsotired! A little girl!! Well done and congratulations!!! My little one was in a funny position too and they told me they couldn't get the bottom of the Heath and I would have to go back, just as he turned and they managed to see at last minute. Same as you they couldn't get a good photo, even has me lying on side. I wasn't too bothered by that point was just glad it (sorry he) was ok.
> 
> Glad all looked ok for you x x x

Same exact thing. He had me roll over either way to get a look but baby just wouldn't budge. They want to get a profile pic and a pic of one side of the heart they didn't get. Said it looked good from what they could see but they want to be sure and get a good pic of it. She was so stubburn just like her mommy:haha:. 

Again congrats to you on baby boy! So exciting we finally know what their genders are!!


----------



## sigh

Imsotired- Congrats! Welcome to team :pink:! Glad to hear everything is ok. 

Did you decide on furniture? We're going to visit family in NJ today so we're going to stop by a Buy buy baby to see what they have. My friend just told me that some cribs take 8-12 weeks to deliver so I need to start looking! I priced out my inspiration nursery at Pottery barn kids and was in shock ($3800!). I'm on a mission to replicate it on a small budget!


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> Imsotired- Congrats! Welcome to team :pink:! Glad to hear everything is ok.
> 
> Did you decide on furniture? We're going to visit family in NJ today so we're going to stop by a Buy buy baby to see what they have. My friend just told me that some cribs take 8-12 weeks to deliver so I need to start looking! I priced out my inspiration nursery at Pottery barn kids and was in shock ($3800!). I'm on a mission to replicate it on a small budget!

We are far from picky about the baby furniture as they'll only be using it for 2 years or so anyway most likely. We just went into Babies r us and chose a set that was affordable but still looked nice. It came to $710 with sales tax and it looks decent. They said it'll be come in about 2 weeks. I am more concerned with the car seat, stroller, etc, which I will register for but ultimately don't count on getting as a gift so I'm saving my pennies here and there to buy all of those contraptions baby will need. It's looking quite expensive already and I am, well...cheap lol! I couldn't imagine paying $3800 for a furniture set but I suppose if someone who can afford it buys it, then awesome!

I am wondering a few things though and I wonder if you ladies can help me out. Are any of you taking a lamaze/birthing class and if so WHEN? Are you waiting until the 3rd tri so it's fresh in your mind?

Also if you are having a baby shower, when? Perhaps with 8 or 10 weeks until the birth? I figure we'll need time to pick up the things that we don't get at the shower. 

Just curious about when I should be scheduling these things. Thanks!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats on the new team blues and team pink! I'm so happy for you guys!
Makes me really tempted to find out the sex on Monday but I know I wont...
I just found out a friend of mine is having a girl too!

I made my first purchase today - Tommee Tippee Closer To Nature bottles! Morrison is doing the 6-pack for £7.50! I couldn't say no to such a great offer!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ooh babyforme just gave me some more questions...lol

What kind of bottles will you be using and why?

Also what about a doctor for baby/pediatrician? When should I make an appt with one? Just a lot of things I don't know as a 1st time mommy and I want to be sure it all gets done and done right. Thanks again.


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> Ooh babyforme just gave me some more questions...lol
> 
> What kind of bottles will you be using and why?
> 
> Also what about a doctor for baby/pediatrician? When should I make an appt with one? Just a lot of things I don't know as a 1st time mommy and I want to be sure it all gets done and done right. Thanks again.

Yayy you got your crib - congrats! I just found out Babies R Us takes non expired Bed Bath 20% coupons - if you didn't use one run back, I'm sure they'll price adjust.

When you register at Babies R Us, they give you a coupon for a free Similac bottle. I'm going to try that first and if she doesn't like it, I'll try other brands. My sister bought the whole Dr Browns system and her baby refused to use it so I figure I'll just try different things to see what sticks and then buy the system.

I'm having 2 baby showers because my parents want to invite a bunch of people and there are some indian traditions that we have to do. We're having them early - a friends one on 9/8 and the family one on 10/6. I figure this will give us plenty of time to figure out whatelse we need.

I have no idea about the pediatrician either. They asked me at my 12 week appointment and I felt so stupid for not having an answer. I have a friend who is a few months ahead of me so I'm waiting to see who she picks :) Call your hospital - they might offer classes and can tell you when to take them.

I just realized my ticker is at 20 weeks! Yayyyy!


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Ooh babyforme just gave me some more questions...lol
> 
> What kind of bottles will you be using and why?
> 
> Also what about a doctor for baby/pediatrician? When should I make an appt with one? Just a lot of things I don't know as a 1st time mommy and I want to be sure it all gets done and done right. Thanks again.
> 
> Yayy you got your crib - congrats! I just found out Babies R Us takes non expired Bed Bath 20% coupons - if you didn't use one run back, I'm sure they'll price adjust.
> 
> When you register at Babies R Us, they give you a coupon for a free Similac bottle. I'm going to try that first and if she doesn't like it, I'll try other brands. My sister bought the whole Dr Browns system and her baby refused to use it so I figure I'll just try different things to see what sticks and then buy the system.
> 
> I'm having 2 baby showers because my parents want to invite a bunch of people and there are some indian traditions that we have to do. We're having them early - a friends one on 9/8 and the family one on 10/6. I figure this will give us plenty of time to figure out whatelse we need.
> 
> I have no idea about the pediatrician either. They asked me at my 12 week appointment and I felt so stupid for not having an answer. I have a friend who is a few months ahead of me so I'm waiting to see who she picks :) Call your hospital - they might offer classes and can tell you when to take them.
> 
> I just realized my ticker is at 20 weeks! Yayyyy!Click to expand...

Ooh great to know about the bedbathandbeyond coupons! That could be really helpful! I do have a hospital schedule for classes but I'm not sure which one to register for I'm thinking the one at 31 weeks? I'm not sure though if thats too early or too late? I do have a pediatrician in mind. He seems to be really popular in the area and he was actually DH's doctor and we know him personally as he lives near us and we went to school with his son. I'm just not sure when or how I should contact him. Do I call up and say....Hey I'm 20 weeks pregnant wanna be my baby's doctor?! lol

I'm considering a shower in September or October but I have conflicting schedules from family and friends because of weddings vacations, etc. I'm sure I could find one day that everyone will be ok with but I just don't know what the norm is about when most people have them.:shrug:

Yay! Congrats on the 20 weeks sigh! And thanks for answering my questions as well!


----------



## goldie66

sharan said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I had my scan this morning and found out I'm on team blue again. I must admit I was gutted when the sonographer said 'I'll be able to recycle the old baby clothes again'. But the disappointment was short lived and I was happy to know that he is growing well and is actually measuring 20+3 weeks.
> 
> I was absolutely convinced that this was a pink bump especially as all my early symptoms were a lot more intense than last time. But oh well..looks my instinct was wrong!


Aaaw congratulations Sharan,welcome to team :blue: xxx


----------



## goldie66

nickibrum said:


> Im team :blue:! Very happy though now im outnumbed in our house. 4 males (OH, baby, 1 dog and a cat) vs 2 females (me, dog)
> 
> Sorry it took so long to update Ive had a bit of an emotional day. Scan was going perfect; growth is fine- right on target (so happy as I was worried with my no weight gain), heart is perfect. He was showing us his big toe aswell lol.
> 
> However there was an abnormality found in the brain. We have to go for more scans on wednesday. At the moment they cant really tell us anything which is so hard. He was wriggling around alot, kicking us, punching, clapping, moving his mouth, so it may just be that they couldnt get a proper reading with all the movement... or it could be a number of things.
> 
> Meeting with the specialist on wed pm to get rescaned and have a chat. Fingers crossed please :) What is interest is whatever they found its a spot that has only been added to the 20 week scan 8 years ago so many people will have whatever my LO has without ever knowing it. But.... I dont want to be grasping at straws. Just a waiting game at the moment. xxx


Aaaw congrats on team :blue:. 

I hope you get good news on little baba, big :hugs: xxx


----------



## goldie66

hopeful2012 said:


> My Scan went great today and we are still team PINK!!! Baby is about 10 ounces today and from the pictures her legs look so much longer than last time. Doctor said that she was measuring perfectly and everything looked great. He did say that they saw a calcification on her heart, but it was nothing to worry about. He said he has seen it many times and never once has it turned out to be anything. They are planning to do another scan at a later date to be prove to me that its nothing. As for me, my blood pressure is great! (115/55). This is a great relief to me since the past two years it has been high (140/90). I still lost weight again, but again they told me not to worry about it. I have lost 13 pounds altogether. Ill post some scan pictures and maybe the a Bump picture. I havent taken the first bump picture, but i think it might be time to start now.


aaas congrats on team:pink: xxx


----------



## goldie66

toothfairy29 said:


> :blue:Hello ladies.
> 
> Just been shopping after my scan! All is good and we are team :blue::blue::blue::blue: a little boy!! Just what I thought it was and what we hoped for! We're thrilled! I cried lots!!!


uuuuck congrats Toothfairy on team :blue: xxx


----------



## goldie66

ImSoTired said:


> My scan was at 11 and we are team pink! :pink: So shocked. Our families are so happy. I knew there was a reason I doubted it was a boy after a while though... Doctors want me to come back in 3 weeks because they only got pics of 1 siide of the heart and they couldn't get a profile pic.:dohh: Baby kept her hands in front of her face and kept turning away. She's camera shy. The pictures are awful. So that is why I have to go back. The doctor said that baby looked good though and they don't think there is anything wrong. Also this place has my due date on Dec 9th? My doctor said he isn't going to change it from the 6th because it is close and they go by measuremnts not my lmp. He says baby will be up to 2 wks early or 2 wks late anyway so the 9th is close enough to the 6th.I just have to come back to finish the measurements and again at 32 weeks because of my AFP being .03 too high They just have to check baby's growth but so far it's right on. I DO have an anterior placenta so that is why I feel it less often and not as strongly. I was soooo nervous I actually had a small panic attack during the ultrasound:dohh:. I felt like such an idiot. It was quick though and baby is ok so I will relax for a little while. DH and I went to buy the baby a few girly outfits and the furniture. Very excited.:cloud9:
> 
> Congrats toothfairy!

title

Congrats imsotired on your little :pink: xxx


----------



## sharan

toothfairy29 said:


> :blue:Hello ladies.
> 
> Just been shopping after my scan! All is good and we are team :blue::blue::blue::blue: a little boy!! Just what I thought it was and what we hoped for! We're thrilled! I cried lots!!!

Ahhh...I missed this update! Congratulations on your blue bump x


----------



## goldie66

Congrats Sign on team :pink:..xxx

I've prob missed out loads girls,so congrats to all you girlies who are team pink and blue.

Hope everyone is doing great.

I've been buying loads of baby stuff,baby grows etc and also got secondhand designer baby clothes on eBay, 0-3mths & 3-6mths hardly worn,never thought I would buy used but OMG they look great especially as they hardly wear them being so young..

I have bought a Amby Hammock,bumbo seat,mamas and papas gingerbread stuff for nursery,so gorgeous they had 20% off..

Going to get the Fern furniture set for £599, cot,drawers,wardrobe..

Also stokke xplory pram set.

Big :hugs: everyone..xxx


----------



## 2plusme

Hey :flower: 

Dunno how I havent seen this thread before - am I too late to join in ??

Im due our 3rd little boy on dec 16th :baby:

xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello and welcome 2plusme

Big congratulations sharan!! Another little man!! X x x


----------



## nickibrum

Hey everyone, 

Ive updated the team pinks and blues on the first page. I have been avoiding the site all weekend, to be honest, ive been avoiding most baby talk all weekend, so if Im missed your announcement im sorry! Can you just let me know and ill add you. 

Our follow up scan is on wednesday and it seems so far away. My OH has done some research on the net and *IF* its all correct then hopefully baba will be ok. The waiting is killing us, but then alot can change in a week. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## kellycontrary

Bought a buggy Friday! I thought husband would pass out giving over the money for a seat he is never going to sit in haha! We were going for a Quinny buzz through recommendations but ended up getting an oyster buggy. Will be here in a couple of weeks! My parents are buying the maxi cosi car seat for us in September. 

Tomorrow is d-day! I still think its a girl, husband convinced its a boy... Cannot wait to find out!!!! X


----------



## nickibrum

Good luck! How exciting. :)


----------



## goldie66

nickibrum said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Ive updated the team pinks and blues on the first page. I have been avoiding the site all weekend, to be honest, ive been avoiding most baby talk all weekend, so if Im missed your announcement im sorry! Can you just let me know and ill add you.
> 
> Our follow up scan is on wednesday and it seems so far away. My OH has done some research on the net and *IF* its all correct then hopefully baba will be ok. The waiting is killing us, but then alot can change in a week. Trying to stay positive.


Sending you big :hugs::hugs:, be positive your wee :baby: will be perfect..xxx


----------



## goldie66

kellycontrary said:


> Bought a buggy Friday! I thought husband would pass out giving over the money for a seat he is never going to sit in haha! We were going for a Quinny buzz through recommendations but ended up getting an oyster buggy. Will be here in a couple of weeks! My parents are buying the maxi cosi car seat for us in September.
> 
> Tomorrow is d-day! I still think its a girl, husband convinced its a boy... Cannot wait to find out!!!! X

Good luck tomoro how exciting ..xxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

nickibrum said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Ive updated the team pinks and blues on the first page. I have been avoiding the site all weekend, to be honest, ive been avoiding most baby talk all weekend, so if Im missed your announcement im sorry! Can you just let me know and ill add you.
> 
> Our follow up scan is on wednesday and it seems so far away. My OH has done some research on the net and *IF* its all correct then hopefully baba will be ok. The waiting is killing us, but then alot can change in a week. Trying to stay positive.

Nicki I'm sending major :hugs: your way. I'm sure all will be well.

Gl on your scan tomorrow Kelly


----------



## 1eighty

Papaya, papaya, Kentucky Fried Chicken in a Pizza Hut!


----------



## sharan

nickibrum said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Ive updated the team pinks and blues on the first page. I have been avoiding the site all weekend, to be honest, ive been avoiding most baby talk all weekend, so if Im missed your announcement im sorry! Can you just let me know and ill add you.
> 
> Our follow up scan is on wednesday and it seems so far away. My OH has done some research on the net and *IF* its all correct then hopefully baba will be ok. The waiting is killing us, but then alot can change in a week. Trying to stay positive.

All the luck in the world for Wednesday. I've got my fingers x'd for you x


----------



## sigh

nickibrum said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Ive updated the team pinks and blues on the first page. I have been avoiding the site all weekend, to be honest, ive been avoiding most baby talk all weekend, so if Im missed your announcement im sorry! Can you just let me know and ill add you.
> 
> Our follow up scan is on wednesday and it seems so far away. My OH has done some research on the net and *IF* its all correct then hopefully baba will be ok. The waiting is killing us, but then alot can change in a week. Trying to stay positive.

Hang in there! Doing research on the net can drive you NUTS so I'm glad you're staying positive. FX-ed for you but I'm sure everything is fine with your little bubs! :hugs:


----------



## sigh

2plusme said:


> Hey :flower:
> 
> Dunno how I havent seen this thread before - am I too late to join in ??
> 
> Im due our 3rd little boy on dec 16th :baby:
> 
> xx

hi! congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## nickibrum

My antenatel class confirmation has come through the post for next saturday. God its all going on now isnt it? So ill be 22+5 weeks 

anyone else had their classes sorted?


----------



## ImSoTired

nickibrum said:


> My antenatel class confirmation has come through the post for next saturday. God its all going on now isnt it? So ill be 22+5 weeks
> 
> anyone else had their classes sorted?

Just signed up for a birthing class on Oct 6th. It's an all day class on a Sat for DH and I. I'll be 31 week then:thumbup:

Nicki I think everything will be ok with your baby. I know how hard it is not to worry as they are telling me they think baby will be small and I may deliver early because of the AFP. I had a panic attack at my ultrasound because I thought for sure they would find something wrong. It really isn't good for the baby to worry and I know you are trying to be positive, which is great. I'll keep my fx'd that you have a great scan!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I think the only class i'm going to take is breastfeeding. It's a two part course at my hospital. And I might do the hospital tour but that's about it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I think the only class i'm going to take is breastfeeding. It's a two part course at my hospital. And I might do the hospital tour but that's about it.

They have classes for only BF here too but I chose to take the all day little bit of everything class and then I'll decide afterwards whether or not I need more classes. 

I am still wondering though as no one seems to know really. When will you be contacting a pediatrician or family doctor for baby?


----------



## nickibrum

I think we tell the family doctor after the baby is born. The hospital informs the doctors of the birth and we have a health vistor for the first few weeks I think- this is all second hand info as I havent actually been formally told this.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I have no clue about a pediatrician or when we'll start looking. I'll ask my doctor when she gets back off of maternity leave. 

I'm also panicking thinking about the cost of childcare services. When will you start looking for sitters or daycare?


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I have no clue about a pediatrician or when we'll start looking. I'll ask my doctor when she gets back off of maternity leave.
> 
> I'm also panicking thinking about the cost of childcare services. When will you start looking for sitters or daycare?

Fortunately DH and I have decided that I will stay home with baby as long as I can and get a new job when she goes off to school. However I do know what you mean about cost as I worked in a Daycare for 6 years. It's always more expensive when they are infants and it gets cheaper as they age. The place I worked was around $200 a week for an infant. Which would have been near my whole paycheck working there. I know in the US there are programs for low income families to help them out with childcare, however if you make a decent wage it probably won't apply to you. I would start looking at daycares soon though as the best ones are always booked to capacity way in advance. Children who aren't even born yet are holding a spot for when they are 6-8 weeks old so mommy can go back to work.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yeah, that's the worst part. Because of my income alone we don't qualify for any assistance programs. But I feel like as long as you are working you should qualify for some type of assistance, even if it's temporary. We are doing ok but could use some help. It's not like we are rich or anywhere close to it - we don't even own a home yet. Child care here can cost $150-$200 a week for an infant, that's a lot of money when you don't have an increase in pay to offset it. 

Ay Dios Mio!!! I'm getting a headache even thinking about it.


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Yeah, that's the worst part. Because of my income alone we don't qualify for any assistance programs. But I feel like as long as you are working you should qualify for some type of assistance, even if it's temporary. We are doing ok but could use some help. It's not like we are rich or anywhere close to it - we don't even own a home yet. Child care here can cost $150-$200 a week for an infant, that's a lot of money when you don't have an increase in pay to offset it.
> 
> Ay Dios Mio!!! I'm getting a headache even thinking about it.

Unfortunately I don't believe that there are programs for people who make a decent wage. It's a shame really but in the US it is always the middle class that suffers. I truly hope that when baby comes DH can bring in enough money on his own. I'm sure it'll be tight for a while but we will get by somehow. I'm really hoping- and I hope I don't sound selfish because I don't mean to be- that we get a TON of stuff at the baby shower because otherwise we wouldn't be able to afford it. I don't have a job but even when I did I was only bringing home about $250 a week and that was full time. There just aren't any jobs around here that will pay more for what I do- Early childhood education. I would have made more working in retail or fast food:dohh:. We are currently living comfortably paying all of the bills but we aren't saving much if any. I just hope that with baby as an extra expense we can get by. I'm sure if I got another job we'd be fine but then the childcare comes into the picture. I think I've got the same headache Blu!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's the same here in the uk, the working/middle class always suffer. We don't qualify for any benefits and child care is so expensive.

Is it imperitve you return to work once the baby's here Blu? I know it's not an option for everyone, but we are better off on just OH's wage and me staying at home until both children are in school x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Lolly I wish but that's not the case. DH just started a new job, which still doesn't pay a lot but is better than where he was. I make more than DH. He's working on his degree so I'm hoping he can find better work when he graduates in a year. We also need my insurance benefits and I couldn't imagine not having my income to support us - that'd knock the major source of support from our family. The middle class does carry the load :(


----------



## BabyForMe83

nickibrum said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Ive updated the team pinks and blues on the first page. I have been avoiding the site all weekend, to be honest, ive been avoiding most baby talk all weekend, so if Im missed your announcement im sorry! Can you just let me know and ill add you.
> 
> Our follow up scan is on wednesday and it seems so far away. My OH has done some research on the net and *IF* its all correct then hopefully baba will be ok. The waiting is killing us, but then alot can change in a week. Trying to stay positive.

Stay positive hun and know we all have our fingers crossed for you! I'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Had my scan today! Baby was really sleepy and uncooperative lol.

I didn't get to see much as the lady had the screen turned away from me most of the time but OH got to see a few wriggles and a yawn. Oh, and I have an anterior placenta - boo :(

Have to go back next week as they couldn't get baby to move for some of the measurements.

I managed to stay team yellow too! here's a pic of bubba
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120723-00824.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on your scan BabyForMe83!


----------



## ttc_lolly

nickibrum :hugs: thinking of you hun x

Blu - That sucks :( I forget that you have to pay for your healthcare over there in the US :dohh: I guess that's our one saving grace over here. You'll be fine though once baby comes along, budgeting and making ends meet will come like second nature :flower:

Beautiful scan pic Babyforme :) are you taking gender guesses!?


----------



## BabyForMe83

ttc_lolly said:


> nickibrum :hugs: thinking of you hun x
> 
> Blu - That sucks :( I forget that you have to pay for your healthcare over there in the US :dohh: I guess that's our one saving grace over here. You'll be fine though once baby comes along, budgeting and making ends meet will come like second nature :flower:
> 
> Beautiful scan pic Babyforme :) are you taking gender guesses!?

I'd love a gender guess ttc_lolly!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm going to say :blue: !!


----------



## Mummyjessie

Can I have a Team Blue added to the front page please x x


----------



## sigh

babyforme83 - I'm going to say team pink... we're behind in here! :)

I'm lucky, I work from home right now and my parents live 5 minutes away incase I need to travel for work. I started to look into childcare incase I switch jobs and didn't realize how expensive it is!

I'm finally feeling some sort of regular movement! A lot of glub glub feelings this weekend and for the last 10 mins, she's been punching or kicking me :) it's very light but good to feel something repeatedly!


----------



## sigh

BTW - I have a LONG rant about this weekend. It was my niece's birthday so my DH's side of the family went to meet up at his parent's house Saturday-Sunday in NJ. It's very hot and they only have 3 air conditioned rooms. When we usually visit, my DH and I sleep in the attic area with just a fan but now that I'm pregnant I need the AC! 

My DH has 2 brothers, 1 who lives with his parents(his room has AC with a tiny twin bed) and 1 one who lives an hour away with 3 kids. The one with the kids always takes the AC room upstairs when we visit and has never offered to let us sleep there or share, so I my DH called him earlier in the week to ask what the sleeping situation would be since I'm pregnant. His brother said "Oh we'll all cram in there." I thought this was weird and might be difficult since there would be 7 of us +2 dogs and I get up to pee every hour or so but I figured it's a large room so we would figure it out when we got there.

So we arrived first on Saturday and put our bag in the room. They arrived later in the evening and we had a nice night. My DH and I were in the basement with our niece, catching up with an old friend who was visiting and lost track of time (It was midnight). My sister-in-law comes downstairs to tell her daughter to get ready for bed and then we realized that my DH's brother is sleeping in the AC room with 2 of the kids. I asked my sister-in-law if there was room for us and she says "No, the kids are sleeping on the floor. Did you bring an airbed?". I was shocked... so my DH went upstairs to talk to my brother in law and saw that they removed our bag from the room and put it in the hallway. My DH then asked her if there was room and she said no and closed the door. My DH's other brother's room is a disaster area so its hard to walk in there, let alone sleep, but my poor inlaws felt so bad about what happened that they crammed into the twin bed before I noticed and made us take their room. I felt so bad that I ended up crying half the night and only slept about 3 hours. 

Next day, they acted like nothing happened. I can't believe people can be so rude and inconsiderate! My DH ended up talking to his brother in the evening before we left and he acted like it wasn't a big deal. My sister-in-law had 3 uncomfortable pregnancies so I thought maybe she'd understand but nope. She knew we discussed sharing the room before but acted stupid when I asked if there was room. UGH some people. I'm done lol :)


----------



## cookielucylou

We had our scan last week and baby was very active! It was very strange seeing baby move on the screen and feeling it move in me at the same time. A little sad now though that we wont get to see him/her again though until they arrive :(


----------



## nickibrum

cookielucylou said:


> We had our scan last week and baby was very active! It was very strange seeing baby move on the screen and feeling it move in me at the same time. A little sad now though that we wont get to see him/her again though until they arrive :(

Could you book a private scan hun for around 30 odd weeks? Thats my plan if I dont need additional scans (but it looks like I might)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh Sigh! How awful and inconsiderate of them. Luckily, DH's parents were gracious enough to let you sleep in their room. I just can't imagine people acting like that in general, but especially now that you are pregnant. Trust me, my conversation with them would've gone a lot different and it would not have been nice.

Congrats on a great scan cookie! I agree with Nicki, schedule a private scan if that's an option for you. DH and I will schedule one for 30 weeks just to be able to see little one again. This one will be in 3d.

I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## MommaBarry

Hello All!! :hi:

Due Nov 9th, team pink!!


----------



## lambchops

sigh said:


> BTW - I have a LONG rant about this weekend. It was my niece's birthday so my DH's side of the family went to meet up at his parent's house Saturday-Sunday in NJ. It's very hot and they only have 3 air conditioned rooms. When we usually visit, my DH and I sleep in the attic area with just a fan but now that I'm pregnant I need the AC!
> 
> My DH has 2 brothers, 1 who lives with his parents(his room has AC with a tiny twin bed) and 1 one who lives an hour away with 3 kids. The one with the kids always takes the AC room upstairs when we visit and has never offered to let us sleep there or share, so I my DH called him earlier in the week to ask what the sleeping situation would be since I'm pregnant. His brother said "Oh we'll all cram in there." I thought this was weird and might be difficult since there would be 7 of us +2 dogs and I get up to pee every hour or so but I figured it's a large room so we would figure it out when we got there.
> 
> So we arrived first on Saturday and put our bag in the room. They arrived later in the evening and we had a nice night. My DH and I were in the basement with our niece, catching up with an old friend who was visiting and lost track of time (It was midnight). My sister-in-law comes downstairs to tell her daughter to get ready for bed and then we realized that my DH's brother is sleeping in the AC room with 2 of the kids. I asked my sister-in-law if there was room for us and she says "No, the kids are sleeping on the floor. Did you bring an airbed?". I was shocked... so my DH went upstairs to talk to my brother in law and saw that they removed our bag from the room and put it in the hallway. My DH then asked her if there was room and she said no and closed the door. My DH's other brother's room is a disaster area so its hard to walk in there, let alone sleep, but my poor inlaws felt so bad about what happened that they crammed into the twin bed before I noticed and made us take their room. I felt so bad that I ended up crying half the night and only slept about 3 hours.
> 
> Next day, they acted like nothing happened. I can't believe people can be so rude and inconsiderate! My DH ended up talking to his brother in the evening before we left and he acted like it wasn't a big deal. My sister-in-law had 3 uncomfortable pregnancies so I thought maybe she'd understand but nope. She knew we discussed sharing the room before but acted stupid when I asked if there was room. UGH some people. I'm done lol :)

People only ever think about themselves hun, you should of opened up a huge can of pregnancy hormones on her and flipped. So rude and inconsiderate of them!

Im going for my 20wk scan tomorrow, at 21 wks like, but yeah im excited! With mine being a multiple pregnancy i now get scans every 4 weeks so i guess im lucky in that respect but i do think one scan at 20w and then nothing for a singleton is a bit harsh and sooo long to go! Deffo enquire about a private one. Ive had 2 Babybond ones and theyve been fab with me both times! So much better than my hospital experiences.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh that was absolutely awful. That was so nice of your inlaws to give up their room for you because BIL and SIL were so selfish. Hope you are feeling better now. 

I'm having another scan in 3 weeks because baby was uncooperative and they were missing about 3 measurements. And then because of my elevated AFP I'll have another scan at 32 weeks to check that baby has grown. I'm sure I'll get really nervous and stressed again as the time goes by. I really wish that the scans were once a month like my OB appts because it would make me stress so much less. 

I'm going to be so busy for the remainder of the year. There are so many things we need to do and buy. We are going to be broke for sure:dohh:

Is anyone else wearing their maternity clothes? I am absolutely huge! Nothing fits but the maternity stuff and it's sooo expensive! I went for my scan on Friday and they weighed me. Turns out I have gained 12 lbs so far! Hopefully I don't gain more than 12 more. :wacko:


----------



## nickibrum

Im in maternity wear most the time now but thats more for comfort than necessity. Ill post a pic of bump and scan pic tomorrow. 

I bought a maternity dress last week full price, then just saw it was in the sale 1/2 price so bought it again and returning the full price one when it arrives. I only picked it up on sunday so tags are still on. You're right it is expensive!


----------



## sigh

Thanks guys. My inlaws are in their mid 70s with back issues so I felt so awful when they gave their bed up. I wanted to say something but my hormones have made me a wimp instead of wonder woman so I start balling like a baby when I get angry.

ImSoTired - I've been wearing my regular clothes with a belly band or stretchy pants with DH's shirts. I bought a pair of maternity jeans but they are sooo itchy in this heat!! 12 lbs is great! I've gained 12 too - dr said about 5 lbs during the 1st tri then 1-2 lbs each week after is normal. Have you started walking differently? I noticed my shoe size has changed slightly and I'm starting to slighly waddle. DH thinks my walk is funny. :) Time to find some comfy flats!

Hi MommaBarry!! I'm team pink too :)


----------



## MommaBarry

Hello sigh!!

Just briefly read about your delima with your in laws and all I can say is WOW! You are much more patient and kind than I would have been. :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

Lol sigh- I think I am waddling a bit. I think it is mostly because of the nerves in my back as I sort of walk in a way so is not to disturb the nerves which get sore on and off. My feet haven't grown yet- which I think I'd prefer if they did since my feet are absolutely tiny. But I do think my nose has broadened a bit and I don't think my boobs have grown but they have gotten way heavier. I have very comfy flip flops but no nice flats. I'll need them soon though. Just another thing for me to buy! I was wearing my regular shorts with the belly bands as well but lately they are just not cutting it. So it was time to bring out the maternity pants. As for shirts all of my size medium shirts are too small. The larges still fit but some are riding up over the bump a little and some are still too big. DH wears an XL shirt and they will be huge on me. I'm short so I'll look like I'm wearing a shirt dress lol.


----------



## BabyForMe83

ttc_lolly said:


> I'm going to say :blue: !!

lol it's funny because with my 12 week scan pic everyone said :pink: !
It's definitely going to be fun finding out at the end!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey MommaBarry :hi:

I'm most definitely in maternity dresses and tops. I mostly wear summer dresses on the weekend but during the work week I have no choice but to pull out the maternity gear. I can't stand pants right now, mainly because I can't fit them. DH says I need to give in a buy maternity pants. 

My little one's movement and kicks are getting stronger by the day. DH and I have been buying clothes and decor for the nursey. We did our registries at BabiesRUs and Target on saturday. 

I can't get my mood together. I'm a mix between sad and blah and can't figure it out. I don't think anyone notices it b/c I turn "on" whenever someone comes around but I'm just not with it lately. IDK what's wrong.


----------



## MommaBarry

Hi Blu. I remember your from the TTC threads!! Its so awesome to see that you came this far!!! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## kellycontrary

Hello all!


Scan today....im :blue: !!!!

Massive surprise, everyone assumed I was having a girl (weird I know) except for husband. I even posted my 14 week scan pic for guesses on a thread, nobody said boy. 

we are thrilled...but would have been either way anyway :) :cloud9: 

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats on your scan Kellycontrary! xxx


----------



## sigh

Congrats kellycontrary!


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations Kelly  xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats and welcome to team :blue: Kelly!

MommaBarry - How have you been? I remember when we were TTC and now we're over half way there! You've even reached your V-day, hooray!!!


----------



## Jadey-x

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd let you know that I'm having another little girlie :) I'm so pleased!

What lovely weather we're having atm (england) .. Although I was too hot sittin out for 5mins earlier! But believe me, not complaining! 

Hope everyone is doing well! Can't wait to do up the girls bedroom :) eeee

Xx


----------



## MommaBarry

Blu_Butterfly said:


> MommaBarry - How have you been? I remember when we were TTC and now we're over half way there! You've even reached your V-day, hooray!!!

It's crazy isn't it!! Seems like it wasnt that long ago we were waiting for that BFP, and now were almost done!! It dawned on me today since im having a repeat c-section at 37-38 weeks that I only have 12-13 weeks to go. Ahhhh!!!! How are you?


----------



## sharan

Hey ladies,

It's been a couple of days since I last came on here. Hope you're all well. And congrats to all the ladies who have had scans in the last few days.

Nicki massive good luck with your scan today. Fingers x'd that all is well xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

May I join you all? Im on my first day of Papaya. Im due 28th November xxx


----------



## Sharan29

Hi All,

Sorry not been active much recently, was very busy and then went on holiday to Lake Garda in Italy for a week which was really lovely! Got my 20 week scan today and made the decision on holiday to stay team yellow! Like Sharan, I have some family members who are still very old-fashioned and want a boy and I can't really bear to deal with any comments or disappointment! Lovely to hear about all the scans and there are so many boys due in this group! 

Still being sick a few times a week so I think I'm going to be that story of 'I know a woman who was sick all the way through her pregnancy!' lol! Gets me down sometimes but hey, what can you do!

Nicki hope all goes well for your scan today - fingers crossed!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats on your :blue: bump KellyContrary! And congrats and welcome to team :pink: Jadey :yipee:

GL with your scan Sharan :flower: and glad you had a fab holiday too! There were some members of OH's family who seemed a bit disappointed we were having another girl :( they may have not been, but as soon as we told them the first thing they did was ask if we were disappointed instead of just saying congratulations :wacko: I couldn't give a monkey's uncle what they think anyway! 

I have my 22 week MW appointment tomorrow, really looking forward to hearing baby's HB and having my fundal measurement taken. I think I'll be measuring ahead going by the size of my bump!


----------



## kellycontrary

we aren't really telling anyone - the only people who know are the girls that I sit with at work (too hard not to say 'he'!) our immediate family and my best friend. everyone else will have to wait! Its nice knowing but not having everyone know as well til the birth! x congrats to everyone that found out this week :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I'll be a banana tomorrow! yay! 
Anyone else wake up really hungry in the morning? I ate late last night and A LOT and then this morning I woke up at 6:30 to pee and I was hungry and baby was moving around. So I had to get out of bed and eat and then I couldn't go back to sleep. I also woke up HOT in the middle of the night and it was pretty cool here last night:wacko: I've been getting warm a lot lately. Needless to say I'm tired. And also I have to do some sort of cleaning around the house today as it's getting a bit dusty. I'll be exhausted later!

I hope everyone else is doing well today! Nicki I hope your scan goes well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Jadey-x said:


> Hey everyone! Just thought I'd let you know that I'm having another little girlie :) I'm so pleased!

Congrats on your little :pink: bundle!!!



MommaBarry said:


> It's crazy isn't it!! Seems like it wasnt that long ago we were waiting for that BFP, and now were almost done!! It dawned on me today since im having a repeat c-section at 37-38 weeks that I only have 12-13 weeks to go. Ahhhh!!!! How are you?

Yikes! When you put it that way it's sooo soon! I'm good, no complaints. Just counting down the weeks :)




sailorsgirl said:


> May I join you all? Im on my first day of Papaya. Im due 28th November xxx

Congrats and welcome :hugs:



Sharan29 said:


> Still being sick a few times a week so I think I'm going to be that story of 'I know a woman who was sick all the way through her pregnancy!' lol! Gets me down sometimes but hey, what can you do!

Feel better soon!! :flower:



ttc_lolly said:


> There were some members of OH's family who seemed a bit disappointed we were having another girl :( they may have not been, but as soon as we told them the first thing they did was ask if we were disappointed instead of just saying congratulations :wacko: I couldn't give a monkey's uncle what they think anyway!

 :haha:

Folks can be so rude. DH's family was the same way...saying Oh another boy? DH has 3 sons but THIS IS MY FIRST CHILD!! Perhaps, Congrats could've been a more appropriate response, ya think? That's exactly why we are not sharing the name. I don't have time for people and their comments. 



ImSoTired said:


> I'll be a banana tomorrow! yay!
> Anyone else wake up really hungry in the morning? I ate late last night and A LOT and then this morning I woke up at 6:30 to pee and I was hungry and baby was moving around. So I had to get out of bed and eat and then I couldn't go back to sleep. I also woke up HOT in the middle of the night and it was pretty cool here last night:wacko: I've been getting warm a lot lately.

Yaye on being a banana soon! I do all of the same things - pee 5 million times a night and early in the morning, wake up starving and am always hot in the night. DH has to put a fan on me specifically while he is wrapped up in the blankets b/c it's cold in the room with the AC already blowing. 

*Nicki* - good luck at your scan today hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sigh

Hi sailorsgirl! :howdy:

Gluck nikki!!

I've been very lightheaded today :( Atleast I'm not crampy like before but I'm nervous because I'm shooting an outdoor wedding this weekend and it's going to be 90 degrees ugh. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## MommaBarry

I would kill for 90 degrees!!! It's been 100+ here for 2 weeks and no break in sight!!

I hope all goes well with the wedding shoot and you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Kelly M

sigh said:


> Hi sailorsgirl! :howdy:
> 
> Gluck nikki!!
> 
> I've been very lightheaded today :( Atleast I'm not crampy like before but I'm nervous because I'm shooting an outdoor wedding this weekend and it's going to be 90 degrees ugh. Hopefully all goes well!

Good luck at your wedding. Remember to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate! And rest often. I have another wedding this Saturday and last Saturday's was an outdoor ceremony. But, I would die for 90 degrees. Instead it was well over 100. Around 103-105. Brutal!!! It's a tough job and my back KILLS me at the end of the night. I bought these IcyHot patches that I put on my back and that helped. Plus, I did lots of stretching before and during the day and used a monopod to help support the weight of my heavy camera and lens. Hope these tips help ya! 

By the way, we found out Monday that we are team :blue: and are so excited!!!!!


----------



## sigh

Kelly M said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> Hi sailorsgirl! :howdy:
> 
> Gluck nikki!!
> 
> I've been very lightheaded today :( Atleast I'm not crampy like before but I'm nervous because I'm shooting an outdoor wedding this weekend and it's going to be 90 degrees ugh. Hopefully all goes well!
> 
> Good luck at your wedding. Remember to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate! And rest often. I have another wedding this Saturday and last Saturday's was an outdoor ceremony. But, I would die for 90 degrees. Instead it was well over 100. Around 103-105. Brutal!!! It's a tough job and my back KILLS me at the end of the night. I bought these IcyHot patches that I put on my back and that helped. Plus, I did lots of stretching before and during the day and used a monopod to help support the weight of my heavy camera and lens. Hope these tips help ya!
> 
> By the way, we found out Monday that we are team :blue: and are so excited!!!!!Click to expand...

Yay team :blue: congratulations!!!

Thanks for the tips. Praying it goes well since it's my last one this year!


I bought my first item - a rocker!!! I was going to buy this online - https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dorel-Rocking-Chair-Choose-your-Slipcover/13229908 
But then I found someone selling it locally brand new in box and got it for $65!!! Now I just need to find a white/off-white slipcover for it. Exciting!!


----------



## MommaBarry

I love the rocker!! I would love it even more if I could get it for the price you did...go you!! :happydance:


----------



## cookielucylou

A private scan isnt an option for us(too expensive plus we dont want to know the sex which i think would be more obvious on a 4d), we did get an extra peek at baby today though :) I had to see a consultant because of my cervical cell removal in jan and had a transvaginal scan done to check the length of the cirvix. After she also had to check babys heartbeat quickly so we saw him/her then :D
I've been signed of consultant care now too which is good as she said currently everything looks great, I'm still at increased risk of prem labour though so just have to keep an eye out for any signs of labour starting early.


----------



## toothfairy29

Any news nicki?


----------



## nickibrum

hey girlies 

First of all thanks so much for your wishes and thoughts :) Meant so much to read as I was waiting in the hospital. 

I had a more indepth ultrasound and while our consultant wasnt 100% certain, he did think he saw the cavum septum pellucidum, which is brilliant news. 

One of the ventricles have shrank to 10mm which puts it in the normal range. The other ventricle was slightly smaller than last week at 12mm. IF it stays at this range then baby is classed as mild. For a mild case 70% of babies go on to live perfectly normal lives, and the other 30% may suffer mild learning difficulties. 

IF the fluid increases then we have to reevaluate. Right now Im waiting for an MRI. I had a blood test today to rule out some infections. I will have to have regular scans now; every 3-4 weeks to keep and eye on the measurements. On the plus side it means I get to see my little boy more often- got to look on the bright side lol. 

Went on a shopping trip on the way home and got some LOVELY outfits from TK Maxx and Boots. Spoilt rotten already lol.
 



Attached Files:







531694_526601931219_175313351_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









599318_10151273745865130_916669052_n.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sharan

Ahhh....Hun! I'm so glad things are looking positive for you. Lovely scan picture and love the baby clothes. xx

I've yet to go on full on shop. I've bought a few items from Debenhams and the Next sale. But that's about it.


----------



## goldie66

Nickibrum delighted everything is looking good for the wee man.
Your scan picture is gorgeous & I love your wee clothes and stuff..xxxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Great news Nicki. I know that everything will be ok. Baby's clothes are sooo cute! DH and I went the day of our gender scan too. I look at her little outfits everyday as I haven't gotten the furniture the put it away anyway.:flower:

I go back Aug 10th so hopefully baby will still be measuring fine all over! I go to see the OB on Aug 9th so I suppose we will discuss the glucose testing and everything then. So excited to get further and further along. Ican't wait to get her stuff together and meet her!:cloud9:


----------



## goldie66

Kelly M said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> Hi sailorsgirl! :howdy:
> 
> Gluck nikki!!
> 
> I've been very lightheaded today :( Atleast I'm not crampy like before but I'm nervous because I'm shooting an outdoor wedding this weekend and it's going to be 90 degrees ugh. Hopefully all goes well!
> 
> Good luck at your wedding. Remember to hydrate, hydrate, hydrate! And rest often. I have another wedding this Saturday and last Saturday's was an outdoor ceremony. But, I would die for 90 degrees. Instead it was well over 100. Around 103-105. Brutal!!! It's a tough job and my back KILLS me at the end of the night. I bought these IcyHot patches that I put on my back and that helped. Plus, I did lots of stretching before and during the day and used a monopod to help support the weight of my heavy camera and lens. Hope these tips help ya!
> 
> By the way, we found out Monday that we are team :blue: and are so excited!!!!!Click to expand...

Welcome to team:blue: :happydance: xxx


----------



## goldie66

Jadey-x said:


> Hey everyone! Just thought I'd let you know that I'm having another little girlie :) I'm so pleased!
> 
> What lovely weather we're having atm (england) .. Although I was too hot sittin out for 5mins earlier! But believe me, not complaining!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Can't wait to do up the girls bedroom :) eeee
> 
> Xx

Congrats on team :pink: xxx


----------



## goldie66

kellycontrary said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 
> Scan today....im :blue: !!!!
> 
> Massive surprise, everyone assumed I was having a girl (weird I know) except for husband. I even posted my 14 week scan pic for guesses on a thread, nobody said boy.
> 
> we are thrilled...but would have been either way anyway :) :cloud9:
> 
> hope everyone is well xx

Congrats and welcome to team :blue: xxx


----------



## nickibrum

urgh, We have bought some better vitamins with omega 3 etc to see if that helps with the Ventriculomegaly our baby has. No idea if it will work or not but gotta be better than the freebie the hospital gives you which only has folic acid and 2 types of vitamins.... problem is I dont think they agree with me. 

Been on them 4 days now and twice Ive thrown up. I hate throwing up. It better be working!


----------



## ImSoTired

Only 19 weeks to go! So much left to buy and do to prepare! I just hope everything is fine in there. She was less active this morning than she has been the last week. Maybe she moved so I can't feel it. I hope that she is more cooperative at the follow up scan in 15 days. I see the OB the day before that. I can't wait to see the baby again.

Hope everyone is doing well today.

Nicki my doctor prescribed me vitamins with omega3, aha,dha, whatever....They were a little hard on my stomach at first and they still mess with my digestion a bit. They also taste AWFUL for the second they are in my mouth. I don't know what was wrong with the OTC vitamins I was taking as I noticed that they have all of the same stuff + some.:shrug:


----------



## nickibrum

ImSoTired said:


> Only 19 weeks to go! So much left to buy and do to prepare! I just hope everything is fine in there. She was less active this morning than she has been the last week. Maybe she moved so I can't feel it. I hope that she is more cooperative at the follow up scan in 15 days. I see the OB the day before that. I can't wait to see the baby again.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> Nicki my doctor prescribed me vitamins with omega3, aha,dha, whatever....They were a little hard on my stomach at first and they still mess with my digestion a bit. They also taste AWFUL for the second they are in my mouth. I don't know what was wrong with the OTC vitamins I was taking as I noticed that they have all of the same stuff + some.:shrug:

I didnt even think about going to my doctor to get them perscribed- that would have saved me £14! dammit. Will do that next month. 

I bought my jungle mural today. Can not wait for it to arrive and we can start decorating the nursery next month. :happydance:

Finding it really hard to find a nice safari themed bedding set which is green. I might have to change my idea and go for this instead. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380443303850?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619 what do we think? 

My mural will be on one wall, 2 yellow walls and one green wall. The cot will be up against the green wall. Unless I change my mind AGAIN!


----------



## hopeful2012

I know im late to the party, but i finally can feel our little girl moving around. I have an anterior placenta, so i have been not so patiently waiting to feel it. Last night, i drank just a little caffiene to try to get rid of a headache and 10 minutes later i can feel her either hitting or kicking. She kept it up for a good while. And as im sitting here now i can feel her moving again... Such a weird feeling!


----------



## sigh

nickibrum said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Only 19 weeks to go! So much left to buy and do to prepare! I just hope everything is fine in there. She was less active this morning than she has been the last week. Maybe she moved so I can't feel it. I hope that she is more cooperative at the follow up scan in 15 days. I see the OB the day before that. I can't wait to see the baby again.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> Nicki my doctor prescribed me vitamins with omega3, aha,dha, whatever....They were a little hard on my stomach at first and they still mess with my digestion a bit. They also taste AWFUL for the second they are in my mouth. I don't know what was wrong with the OTC vitamins I was taking as I noticed that they have all of the same stuff + some.:shrug:
> 
> I didnt even think about going to my doctor to get them perscribed- that would have saved me £14! dammit. Will do that next month.
> 
> I bought my jungle mural today. Can not wait for it to arrive and we can start decorating the nursery next month. :happydance:
> 
> Finding it really hard to find a nice safari themed bedding set which is green. I might have to change my idea and go for this instead. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380443303850?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619 what do we think?
> 
> My mural will be on one wall, 2 yellow walls and one green wall. The cot will be up against the green wall. Unless I change my mind AGAIN!Click to expand...

Hope you feel better! That bedding is so cute! I love the elephants!


----------



## sharan

hopeful2012 said:


> I know im late to the party, but i finally can feel our little girl moving around. I have an anterior placenta, so i have been not so patiently waiting to feel it. Last night, i drank just a little caffiene to try to get rid of a headache and 10 minutes later i can feel her either hitting or kicking. She kept it up for a good while. And as im sitting here now i can feel her moving again... Such a weird feeling!

Hun, lucky you! I've got an anterior placenta again and I'm still waiting to feel Beanie move. I've felt light movements but I can't be sure it's Beanie.


----------



## sigh

I have my scan tomorrow! A little nervous about it but I'm sure it will go well, esp since she's been moving around like crazy today! So weird... I was singing "good morning" to her and my stomach jumped!


----------



## nickibrum

haha thats funny sigh. Good luck with your scan! 

I had another terrible nights sleep. Really painful trapped wind (TMI?). Anyway today is FRIDAY!!!!!! 

Im at debating if if we should fork out for a private scan still. We said we werent going to if I ended up being high risk, but the pictures we have havent been the best. But then we will be seeing baby every month so really is it a waste of money? Anyone done a private scan? x


----------



## 1eighty

CONNED!

I thought we changed to an eggplant this week :growlmad:


----------



## nickibrum

Ekk got my MRI scan date for Tuesday- thats quicker than i expected!

Has anyone started talking to their bump? I feel really silly :S Maybe I need to read a book allowed instead so it can get used to my voice. I work at home so i only really speak to people when their on the phone or when my hubby comes home etc.


----------



## ImSoTired

I talk to bump sometimes. Usually after I feel a good pop in there. She isn't kicking often or strong but I know it's her, I also have an anterior placenta. I can't feel anything if I am very active but when I sit or lie down I feel little pops and twitches. I wish I felt her more consistantly and stronger but I guess a little is better than not at all, which would make me really nervous. I think DH is upset that he hasn't felt her yet but the kicks are just not strong enough. He's always putting his hand on my stomach and waiting but nothing happens. He seems disappointed. I feel bad. She must be stubborn. 

I woke up at 4:30 this AM:wacko:. I had to pee and my back was very sore (from a lot of housework yesterday). I couldn't get comfortable again and then I got hungry:dohh:. I don't know what it is with getting hungry so early but it's driving me crazy. I went to the kitchen and I ate some peanut butter bread and tried to go back to sleep. It didn't work so I'm going to be tired later! Hopefully I'll fit a nap in.

Baby's crib and furniture came in and DH and I will be picking it up tonight or tomorrow and then setting it up. How exciting! 

13 days to OB appt and 2 weeks until ultrasound!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## nickibrum

Oh how exciting- all the nursery items being in. 

I found the best snack yesterday- phillidelphia garlic and herb soft cheese on crackers. I have recently started cooking with it and yesterday i thought id try it.... since then ive had 10 crackers of the stuff! opps! xx


----------



## sigh

Oh man I have the trapped wind problem too... and now the hemorrhoids have started - double TMI! 

Scan went well! Def a girl! And she actually cooperated for the most part. They found a 3rd fibroid this time and they might be what's causing the cramping I have. Relieved that everything is ok so far.

I started talking to my bump! I work from home too :) She can def hear because when my dh talks really loud near my stomach in the mornings, I can feel her move slightly. Weird!

Imsotired - You're so lucky you get to set up the furniture this week!! I can't wait to do it! We found a crib we both like but aren't 100% yet.


----------



## MommaBarry

1eighty said:


> CONNED!
> 
> I thought we changed to an eggplant this week :growlmad:

Its week 25, mine just turned to an eggplant.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

GL on the MRI *Nikki*

Glad your scan went better *Sigh*!

Congrats on being a papaya *1eighty*!

Congrats on on being an eggplant *MommaBarry*! 

*AFM* - I've been talking to my bump for a while now :) When I feel my first morning movements I say good morning and rub my bell. DH doesn't talk to it, I think he would think it was silly.

I wish I could buy the crib and have it set up in the next few weeks but DH's mom insists on buying it and giving it at the shower - waaaay in October - so that's irritating.

On another note - I gave in a brought a pair of maternity pants and a pair of maternity shorts. Why didn't I do this sooner? They were so much more comfortable than trying to squish myself into pre-pregnancy clothes.


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki and Sigh I have been having a lot of gas the past week or two as well. It can be painful but mostly annoying:blush:.

Congrats on another good scan Sigh! Happy your girl cooperated. I hope mine does at our next scan! She seems to be a stubborn little thing already. lol

I think once we set up the baby's room, and I get to put things away in her closet and in her drawers, it'll be much more real for me. I'm hoping I can make up for the 5 months of worrying and nervousness I exposed her to and really begin to enjoy the good, happy parts of pregnancy. Once we get her room all set up I think we will register as we have decided the shower will be mid October on a Sunday. I can't wait to see all of the little girly things! We have had WAY too many boys in this family and everyone is excited to be able to buy a different color! I can't wait!

I have been thinking of names and I haven't really discussed them with DH since we first found out I was pregnant. I'm not 100% sure about how I feel about them but there are only 2 stuck in my head. I'm just waiting for the time when one really clicks or we start talking about it again so I can really put my finger on one.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I think it will feel more real once the nursery items are up too. I mean, I know it's real but I think after a loss it just makes you nervous and scared to get really attached.

Our shower will be on Oct. 13 (it's a Saturday). I just ordered the cake (https://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150583400235025&set=a.186565990024.131671.72300250024&type=3&theater) think of it in blue though and cut off the bottom tier :)


----------



## hopeful2012

is having a bad day today- I just feel like we will never get anything done to her room. There is so much to be done and my husband is more worried about everything that he wants done. He literally took my car this morning so i couldnt go to town without him. I have been sitting at the house with nothing to do for 2 days. I only have 2 more days off and would really like something to be done. I am going stir crazy and what he went to do could have waited until sunday when i went back to work and he was by himself...UGH- MEN!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I think it will feel more real once the nursery items are up too. I mean, I know it's real but I think after a loss it just makes you nervous and scared to get really attached.
> 
> Our shower will be on Oct. 13 (it's a Saturday). I just ordered the cake (https://https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150583400235025&set=a.186565990024.131671.72300250024&type=3&theater) think of it in blue though and cut off the bottom tier :)

That cake is adorable! Our shower will be on Oct 14th! My best friend is a chef and loves to fool around with pastries and baked goods. She actually made my wedding cake! She's away at school now so I don't know if she'll be able to make it to the shower let alone make the cake or anything. Kinda makes me upset thinking about it. :cry:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww ImSoTired don't cry. I feel the same way about my little sister b/c she goes away to school next month and I'm usually the one that runs back and forth to get her but I can't do that now. Her school is 4 hours away and I can be on the road like that by myself. If someone doesn't go and get her I'll be devastated

:hugs: hopeful. I hope DH stops being selfish and lets you do what you want to do. Uggh, that would make things much easier and the world such a better place. I think men should suck it up and do whatever we want while we are pregnant :)

My DH (well, maybe not so dear) and I got into a huge argument this morning before he left for work and he packed some things to stay the night out. Mind you he has no friends or family in the area so where the hell is he going to stay? I sent him a text and told him to make sure wherever he planned on sleeping tonight better be good cause he's staying their permanently. We said some nasty things about separation and he said, why not just get a divorce. I told him we can't, the law doesn't allow for a straight on divorce when minor children are involved. He said well, he don't have to sign the acknowledgement of paternity papers....wtf!! Needless to say my day has started rather shitty and I just want to get through work so I can go home and cry my eyes out. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Aww ImSoTired don't cry. I feel the same way about my little sister b/c she goes away to school next month and I'm usually the one that runs back and forth to get her but I can't do that now. Her school is 4 hours away and I can be on the road like that by myself. If someone doesn't go and get her I'll be devastated
> 
> :hugs: hopeful. I hope DH stops being selfish and lets you do what you want to do. Uggh, that would make things much easier and the world such a better place. I think men should suck it up and do whatever we want while we are pregnant :)
> 
> My DH (well, maybe not so dear) and I got into a huge argument this morning before he left for work and he packed some things to stay the night out. Mind you he has no friends or family in the area so where the hell is he going to stay? I sent him a text and told him to make sure wherever he planned on sleeping tonight better be good cause he's staying their permanently. We said some nasty things about separation and he said, why not just get a divorce. I told him we can't, the law doesn't allow for a straight on divorce when minor children are involved. He said well, he don't have to sign the acknowledgement of paternity papers....wtf!! Needless to say my day has started rather shitty and I just want to get through work so I can go home and cry my eyes out. :cry: :cry: :cry:

:saywhat: I'm so sorry Blu! I'm angry at him for speaking to his pregnant wife like that! :grr: I'd smack him if I knew him! Hopefully he comes home tonight with a sincere apology! Sorry you have to deal with that!:hugs:


----------



## hopeful2012

I think we're in the same boat then. Im going to stay at my best friends house tonight. She'll make me feel better. Ive been crying all day already. It doesnt help being emotional and pregnant right now. I honestly dont know what to do anymore. I dont want to get a divorce, but i dont want my little girl constantly hearing her parents fight either. It doesnt help that DH didnt get paid this week, because his boss is broke...Bills are behind, im getting calls from lendors constantly and my paycheck cant cover everything... I just dont know what to do...

On another note- i have been putting off cutting my hair because the DH likes it long- well on monday its getting cut...I think im going to go pamper myself for a little while.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats to all of you who had recent scans! Feels like I haven't been on in a while (although I'm sure it was only Monday!)

Nicki - Your scan pic is gorgeous and I'm soo very glad things are looking better. Your baby stash is sooooo cute! I still haven't bought any baby clothes or anything and you're starting to give me the incentive!

Blu- I'm so sorry you're having a horrible time with DH. I hope it's all heat of the moment talk and that he comes back with a very sincere apology xxx

As for me, I've just seen baby kick! For some reason, bubba is going crazy in there and I'm actually seeing them on the outside!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks ImSoTired. I wanted to cry and laugh at the same time reading your response :hugs:. I couldn't believe what he said. I just hung up on him and didn't answer the two times he called after that.

Hopeful, you are right pregnant and emotional doesn't mix. Wishing for the best for you you. :hugs: And sure, chop your hair off if you want. I'm contemplating booking a spa day for myself tomorrow - prenatal massage, mani and pedicure. 

Thanks Babyforme83!


----------



## BabyForMe83

hopeful my thoughts are with you too hun. I really hope things get better :flower: Definitely go and pamper - we need to be as happy as we possibly can through our pregnancies xxx


----------



## sigh

Hopeful & Blu - sorry you both are going through this! Men can be buttheads sometimes. I hope things get better for you both very soon!

As I try to do our nursery on a budget, I'll post any deals I find here! I bought these cute pink knobs from Pier 1 yesterday, on clearance for $0.98 each! Going to put them on the dresser! https://media.pier1.com/img/pier1com/productimages/2566680_2566693_2566702.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> Hopeful & Blu - sorry you both are going through this! Men can be buttheads sometimes. I hope things get better for you both very soon!
> 
> As I try to do our nursery on a budget, I'll post any deals I find here! I bought these cute pink knobs from Pier 1 yesterday, on clearance for $0.98 each! Going to put them on the dresser! https://media.pier1.com/img/pier1com/productimages/2566680_2566693_2566702.jpg

I really like that idea! I don't like the knobs that come with the dresser I bought for baby and was planning on doing something like that. Because the set only comes with one dresser I will most likely eventually buy her a second one when she gets older and needs more space for things. I purposely chose dark cherry because I figured it'd be easiest to match. Hoping that I can get some to match that dresser when I get it.


----------



## hopeful2012

My DH has decided to quit being a jackass! It took long enough! Im going shopping with my mom today and to do a baby registry! So excited. Hope everyone is doing great!

Blu- i feel your pain, but hang in there! Hopefully your DH will come to his senses soon and if not just knock some sense into him.


----------



## ImSoTired

Has anyone else had any heart palputations? I had a few episodes around 10/12 weeks and then once abiut 2 weeks ago and then yesterday it was the worst. My heart was popping so hard I could hardly catch my breath. I have heard it is common in pregnancy and I've had them before pregnancy as well just once in a blue moon. It's really getting irritating and I hope it doesn't happen anymore. I also hope it's not hurting baby at all. She's not too active this morning and I've only felt a twitch or two. I really wish I could feel her more often.:cry:

DH and I are going to get the furniture today as he was too tired yesterday after work and it was raining. I don't know if I'll be able to get him to set it up today or not. I doubt it. But regardless it'll be here and he'll set it up one of these weekends. There is so much to do! Weekends aren't long enough....


----------



## kelkel

Imtotired- i get heart palputations all the time.. with my first i had them so bad i thought my heart was goi ng to come out of my chest.. once i had my son they stopped :). It gets scary and is very annoying!

I just noticed my size ticker is still papaya.. it was that at 22 weeks anyone know if ur still a papaya at 23 weeks too or has my ticker just not changed yet?


----------



## LemonTea

nickibrum said:


> anyone else had their classes sorted?

I recently got my Hypnobabies home study course in the mail which was exciting! I'm mostly focusing on listening to the Joyful Birth affirmations since it's still pretty early for me, and I don't want to burn out with the classes before we're closer to our guesstimated due date!


----------



## LemonTea

ImSoTired said:


> When will you be contacting a pediatrician or family doctor for baby?

This is a very good question and reminds me that I need to start asking around town for a good doctor to go to once our little one is here. Is this something that people need to figure out early, or is it something that can wait a little longer?



Blu_Butterfly said:


> I'm also panicking thinking about the cost of childcare services. When will you start looking for sitters or daycare?

I'm still undecided about whether I'll stay home or go back to work, but I do have myself on the waiting list for two really good daycares in the area. I got on those lists about a month ago because everyone I talked to had me paranoid that if we didn't start early and get on a list, we wouldn't have a care provider! I am leaning very far to the 'SAHM' side, but it feels good knowing that we have a plan for either way.



ImSoTired said:


> Is anyone else wearing their maternity clothes? I am absolutely huge! Nothing fits but the maternity stuff and it's sooo expensive! I went for my scan on Friday and they weighed me. Turns out I have gained 12 lbs so far! Hopefully I don't gain more than 12 more. :wacko:

I finally broke down and bought some maternity pants yesterday. I'm 21 weeks and had been getting by with all my pants unbuttoned and only a belly band to keep them on my butt. But it was just getting more and more uncomfortable -- everything just felt too tight. I'm not really buying maternity sizes in tops or anything though -- it's easier just to find cute things that I'd normally wear, only in one size up. I did go through my closet yesterday and put away all the clothes that I can't wear anymore in storage bins. I was getting so tired of rushing to find things to wear in the morning for work, and trying on different things only to find that what fit last week doesn't fit now. My side of the closets looks very bare, but at least I know exactly what fits now!



Blu_Butterfly said:


> I can't get my mood together. I'm a mix between sad and blah and can't figure it out. I don't think anyone notices it b/c I turn "on" whenever someone comes around but I'm just not with it lately. IDK what's wrong.

Thank goodness. It's not just me. I had a really bad few days about a week ago where I just felt so down and depressed. Nothing cheered me up and I started making mountains of all these tiny molehills in my life and getting worked up and stressed. I haven't had any mood swings I don't think, but one day I found myself just crying by myself uncontrollably (luckily DH wasn't home to see me being hysterical) -- maybe it's the pregnancy hormones, maybe it's just everyday changes in mood that anyone would go through. But it was rough, so I commiserate with you and I hope you start feeling better really soon.



nickibrum said:


> Has anyone started talking to their bump? I feel really silly :S Maybe I need to read a book allowed instead so it can get used to my voice. I work at home so i only really speak to people when their on the phone or when my hubby comes home etc.

I try to talk to the baby, but sometimes it feels so weird! My mom encouraged me to read to the baby and I did that one time, but it just felt bizarre. I do talk to the baby every now and then -- usually when he or she is really active and I can feel him or her dancing on my full bladder! -- but for the most part I don't try to force it too much.


----------



## nickibrum

Hey Blu & Hopeful. How are things now? Hope things are working out! Not good for your baby to get too upset. Pot calling kettle black I think here, as I was a mess when we found out about the abnormalities 10 days ago and my OH decided to go for a drink after work and stay longer than we had agreed on. 

Bump is well and truely here. Every day I seem to get bigger, STILL no weight gain. Got my dogs agility course out of storage this weekend so I can stand still and make them do all the work! haha. 

Having my little sister come and live us with for a bit this week as she is suffering with an eating disorder. Its come to that point where its make or break- she needs to eat or will end up hospitalised soon. Stressful! But once the nursery is set up I wont be able to help as much as doing what i can now. Plus I live 30 mins away from my family so her friends wont be around which I also thinks she needs. 

Anyone getting rib pain? I slouch naturally anyway but my god- the pain if i touch my rib cage is unbearable for those 5 seconds. 

My appt for MRI results has come and it also mentions a repeat detailed scan. Woohoo, i get to see my LO again :) and that also means I wont have to wait 2 weeks after the results to see if the dialation has come down/increase a bit which is great. 

15 weeks left at work and 18 til baby makes an arrival (in theory).... woohoo! xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi girls! I hope you've all had a good weekend! Dh set up baby's furniture but we still need to rearrange the room and buy the mattress etc. I have chosen a bedding set as well-https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12113406Getting so excited!

My heart palputations have stopped, hopefully for good! I think they scared the baby or something because she wasn't very active while they were going on and I was worried about not feeling her. She did gie me a couple good kicks last night and a few this morning so I guess she's ok. I just wish I could feel more. My mom said I wasn't a ery active baby either. I was sort of laid back and didn't even cry at birth, lol. Perhaps she will be laid back as well? My mom said she doesn't know whether or not she had an anterior placenta as they never told her. 

I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ladies,

Cute bedding set ImSoTired. Glad the heart palpitations have stopped. 

Hey LemonTea. Long time no hear from. Glad to hear all is well with your and your little one

Hey hopeful glad to hear your OH has stopped being a jerk. I hope you had fun shopping this weekend

Thanks for checkin Nicki but no good news over here. You are so great for helping your little sister out. That's such a great character trait you have. GL on the MRI, the good news is that you get another scan. Yaye! And yes, I know what you mean about getting bigger every day.

Baby was kicking extra hard this weekend. I think he can tell when I'm upset. It makes me feel bad b/c I feel like I'm affecting him. At the same time it makes me smile to know he's ok b/c he's kicking like mad :) No luck on the DH front. He hasn't been home since Friday...needless to say this is the beginning of the end. I should be more upset but I'm not because my focus is the darling little boy that's growing bigger inside me every day. My priorities are in place :)


----------



## sigh

Imsotired - I registered for the same set! :) I also get the palputations, sometimes so hard that you can see my whole body move and if I open my mouth there's a slight clicking noise. Its probably because our circulation has increased.

I had an alright weekend. Our neighbor's dog passed away last week and my dog has been sitting by the window staring/sighing and waiting for her to come outside... They usually watch each other through the window and give a "hello" bark when one comes outside... so sad :( The wedding shoot went well but a drunk groomsman JUMPED on my foot during the reception and it's been swollen/purple since Sat night. He knew I was pregnant and barely apologized. I also realized I don't have the patience right now to deal with drunk bridesmaids so thank god that this was my last one as a "preggytographer"!

Last night, my stomach growled and a few seconds later I got the hardest kick I've felt so far. It made me jump... she must not like the growling noise!

Oh one more thing. I have to RAVE about Oxiclean powder. I've never used it before and my sister gave me a bunch of clothes from her little girl, some of which were stained. I soaked them in a bucket of water/Oxiclean for a day and then rewashed them will All free & clear and it got EVERYTHING out!!! I'm amazed.


----------



## nickibrum

Love your bedding set- and you have a different range on toysrus than the UK. Which made me think of Noahs Ark... which led me to this.... https://www.bubbablue.com.au/#!__noahs-ark 

I WANT IT! Its £70 though, I know thats the going rate pretty much but a cot bed set but I was hoping for a bargain. Grrrr.... It will be my one thing I will have paid full price for. What do you think? I know Noahs Ark isnt in the jungle but I could get away right one image of the ark..... right???


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_ all I can do is send:hugs: So sorry you are going through this but you sound very strong. Keep it up. 

Sigh that is so funny that you chose the same one! It's adorable isn't it? I love it.

Nicki I think that that set looks like safari/jungle. I can't see the ark on it anywhere! It's very cute by the way!


----------



## 1eighty

Aloha girlies,

Popping in again. Had an iffy week, mega emotional spikes that leave me flat out exhausted, being short tempered with everyone, the works. Went for an antenatal appt at my docs today, he reckons I have Sacroiliitis rather than SPD, I got two cortisone jabs and sent on my merry way.

Saw the troll again, he's much less of a baby shaped lump on the screen and far more of a teeny gnome sized skeleton on speed - _constantly _moving, even if I can't feel it all the time. I reckon I must get about 10% of his movements through as those funny feelings or kicks, damn you AP.

And it seems the weight gain has started... I was 96kg pre-preg, lost 7kg in 1st tri... and today I weighed in at 99kg. I would like to keep the gain minimal as I know if I get close to my previous heaviest weight (115kg) I will get problems with my knees that require Diclofenac (which I can't take whilst pregnant) and my walking stick...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu - so sorry to hear what's going on at home :hugs: but I'm glad you're being strong and keeping it together, as you say, you have a bigger priority now :)

Nothing new to report with me... things seem to be slowing down a bit. 1st tri flew by and everything up until my 20 week scan did too, but now I don't have any more scans or anything to look forward to for a while (except my GTT later on in August, but that's not something to be excited about :haha:) the pregnancy seems to be going in slow-mo!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Lolly I feel like it's dragging now too. It's like I hit a climax at 20 weeks and now it's like......ummm, ok, what next?


----------



## hopeful2012

So sorry Blu! Stay strong! :hugs:

So the pregnancy brain has officially kicked in. I totally forgot my dads birthday on Saturday- now i feel horrible because i went shopping for baby stuff instead of going to see him. :cry: Plus work yesterday was horrible- my brain wouldnt work right. On the up side i got my hair cut this morning and absolutely love it. I will try to remember to post pictures later.:winkwink:


----------



## Kelly M

I know what you all mean about dragging now. We found out we're having a boy, and he kicks all the time now which is about the only exciting thing going on for me at the moment. My ms is pretty much gone away and it just kind of feels like a waiting game now. I think we may have even settled on a name so that part is over. Plus, we are going home to bring a bunch of baby items back from my parents' and sister's house so we aren't buying anything until we see what else we need after that and our baby shower. It almost feels like all the exciting stuff has either happened or is a long way off (birth). I guess we still need to sign up for our birthing class but we don't have the money for that yet so hoping we do before it's too late since it's a twelve week course. So basically, nothing much going on here and can't even begin decorating the nursery since we live in a one bedroom apartment and won't be moving into two bedroom for another couple of months. So, I'm trying to read up on childbirth and that's about it. Here's to a speedy second half for all of us!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm afraid to say that I found 3rd tri with DD the LONGEST trimester out of them all, and I fear it's going to be the same this time too! Actually, it's started early! There's just nothing now until baby arrives!


----------



## kelkel

I hear you ladies in time crawling after 20 weeks. The last 3 weeks have seemed like months.. And the first 5 months flew.. Or that I mind that time has slowed down it gives me time to get ready for baby and enjoy all the new things my son is learning everyday.. 

Anyone else getting kicks really really low down. Like at the top of ur underwear line? When I had my gender scan the ultrasound lady commented I how low he was but I wasn't expecting him to Be as how as he seems to be.


----------



## Kelly M

kelkel said:


> I hear you ladies in time crawling after 20 weeks. The last 3 weeks have seemed like months.. And the first 5 months flew.. Or that I mind that time has slowed down it gives me time to get ready for baby and enjoy all the new things my son is learning everyday..
> 
> Anyone else getting kicks really really low down. Like at the top of ur underwear line? When I had my gender scan the ultrasound lady commented I how low he was but I wasn't expecting him to Be as how as he seems to be.

Yes, my baby is kicking really low a lot of the time too! My ultrasound tech said he had his pushing downward. At first, a few weeks ago, I felt the kicks higher up but they were very tiny kicks, like bubbles in my stomach or muscle twitches. Now they are obvious an I can even see it from the outside! :) It's fun isn't it? I love being able to feel him all day long and be reassured that he is doing well.


----------



## nickibrum

My OH reminded me while I was complaining about my ribs hurting and finding it difficult to attend to my lady garden that I wanted a baby lol. Thanks babe! :haha:

Im still have lots of appointments booked in so im couting down to them but I can imagine in 2 weeks time Ill be feeling the drag. 

Ive nearly got everything I will ever possibily need with the expection of a cot bed as Im still unsure if were having my MILs old one. Obviously we will need a matress but dont want to buy one yet incase we can get a better deal where the matress comes with the cot if we have to end up buying one. 

Going to look at laminate flooring after the MRI today. Living room has got to be done before baby comes. I have a german shepherd and he malts far to much to keep on top of in spring/summer with a baby aswell. 

Hope everyone is well. :) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Nicki my OH says the exact same thing! Charming dears aren't they!? :haha:

Hope everything goes well today x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning ladies!

I'm 22 weeks today. Happy Papaya day, whoot! whoot!

DH came home yesterday after being gone all weekend. He was at his sisters house (I know because I talked with his niece). We did have it out once more and will most likely need to go to counseling but have decided to try and work things out for now. He apologized for the horrible things he said (especially about the paternity papers). I made it clear to him that this baby is my highest priority now. 

After having it out I felt like my stomach muscles were drawing tight and had a cramp in my left side so I had to go and lay down. Little one kicked for most of the night before finally settling down around 11pm. 

It was a rough day. I'm feeling better now. Thanks for all of your warm wishes :hugs:

GL on your MRI today Nicki!


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck with the MRI nicki.

Blu I hope you manage to work things out. You need some support and peace.

I am also 22 weeks today! How come we are papayas for so long??


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu I hope you can work things out. Best of luck to you.

Nicki good luck with your MRI today.

I am also feeling kicks really low. I think she spends most of her time down there as only about once or twice a day do I feel a faint kick opther than down low. I just hope she's comfortable in there. I have an awful headache today. It's a sinus headache I'm sure. Yuck...

I also think that this pregnancy is DRAGGING! Although I will be seeing my OB once a month for now and even more later on, I will have a scan in 10 days and another at 32 weeks, and the birthing class and baby shower, so I still have plenty to look forward to and I just hope it all goes well. I'm sure I'll also be busy christmas shopping and whatnot.

I had my mom over today and she loved all of the baby stuff. She always thinks I'm a little nutty though, well I guess maybe I am. haha. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hopeful2012

I think my head may split open today! My head has been pounding since i woke up today and wont go away no matter what i do. My blood pressure is fine so thats not it. LO has been active today. Tylenol is not helping. I have tried going back to sleep, massage, heat, cold, tylenol, eating, drinking, etc.... It has been storming here all day so maybe its just the weather.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hopeful maybe you are having migraine? I started with them during my 1st pregnancy and have had them ever since. I usually take a beta blocker to stop them but can't now I'm pregnant again so am getting real bad ones again.

Hope it gets better soon xx


----------



## nickibrum

My MRI went ok yesterday- had a bit of a panic at the end but they got what they needed. Im taking part in a study so was in there 10 mins longer than a normal person. 

Is anyone drinking LOADS of water?? Its driving me crazy. Drinks loads, so then im not as hungry so i feel sick. Then i wake up at all hours for a pee, where i need another drink again. 

My hips are really starting to bother me. I was wake at 2 am, 4.15am, 6.30am when i decided Ill try sleeping on the sofa. Then I had the sweats and then i was freezing. Not a good way to start the day. :(


----------



## JessdueJan

Glad your MRI went ok nicki and they got what they needed :flow: 
I'm with you on the drinking thing, I am constantly backwards and forwards to the kitchen for a drink, OH goes mad in the night cos I'm up and down all night. 
Oh no, doesn't sound good, hope you're feelin better soon x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yep I am constantly drinking too (hence constantly peeing :haha:) annoying!

Can't believe it's 1st August today, where is this year going?!


----------



## nickibrum

Its crazy isnt it?? Time is just flying! 

I had another chat with my line manager about Maternity. Ive said from the get go that i will definitely have the 9 month off.... so when looking for a replacement why is he thinking they will only be needed to summer? Er Im not back to September which in my books in late summer/autumn. hmmmmm.... 

I said said with all the stress ive been through I might go a week before I first stated which means Ill be off from the 9th November! Not long at all :happydance: 14 weeks, and I still have 4 days annual leave to take so need to book that off sometime soon :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Glad the MRI went well nicki. Did they tell you anything new or do you have to wait for results? 

I'm limiting fluids after 6pm but still waking with full bladder 3-5 times a night?? How can this be?? I reckon it's good practice for getting up with little one through night!

I'm finishing 1st November nicki til September so we will be off about same time. Can't come soon enough!!


----------



## nickibrum

I have to wait to wesnesday next week to get results. The MRI consultant said she struggled at first as baby kept moving and sucking on his thumb :) how cute. Now im worried I have a thumb sucker! haha

I cant wait for maternity leave now. Im interviewing a potential replacement for my position tomorrow- should be interesting!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Glad the MRI went ok Nicki. Keep us posted on the results. 

Sorry you ladies are feeling poorly. I hope the migraine/headaches stop.

My hips are achy too. My back is on another level. I'm constantly readjusting my position trying to get comfortable.

I agree with Lolly, the year is just flying by (although the pregnancy itself is still dragging lol). If that makes sense. 

My lo kicks low during the day. When I'm sitting at my desk I feel all kind of stuff down there close to my pelvic line. This is also the time of day when he is most active. In the evenings and at night most of the movement is up high. Strong enough to see it from the outside. And DH finally got to feel kicks the other night. He started crying. I think it made him realize what he almost missed out on. He even put his ear on my belly to see what he could hear.


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki happy to hear MRI went well. Hope the results are good also. How cute baby sucked his thumb the whole time. 

Blu hearing that DH cried when he felt baby made me tear up a little. He should certainly not take you for granted anymore. My DH really wants to feel the baby but her kicks are just so unpredictable and not all that strong. I've only felt a few myself from the outside. DH still tries to feel everynight and he puts his ear to my stomach and talks to her and kisses her. So sweet it makes me cry. 

Baby isn't very active today but she was very active yesterday. I'm hoping she picks up the pace soon. I'm trying to relax and enjoy the pregnancy and so far so good, but I can't help but be anxious as time is certainly dragging now. Tomorrow it'll be 18 weeks until my due date. Still looking forward to a few things but really wishing it were getting nearer. Besides, it is Summer here and nearing 90 degrees everyday and rainy :wacko: I can't wait for the Fall as it is my favorite!


----------



## sigh

Blu - that is so sweet that he cried!

For those of you with headaches, I had them before and still get them occasionally. My Dr gave me some tips that seem to be helping. She said first I need to keep drinking water (yes I'm always peeing). She said if I eat fruit, drink juice, or something fruity, I need to balance it with a protein (like a piece of cheese). My last resort - power nap the headache away. It has been helping... I have a slight one right now but since I've increased my water and fruit intake, I've seen a difference.

I get up to pee so much at night. Last night I was so exhausted that I only got up once and when I stood up my bladder was so full that it was painful and I almost didn't make it to the bathroom! 

My little girl has been going crazy today! I can actually see my stomach jump, although I'm not feeling a lot of the kicks or whatever she is doing in there. Wonderfully weird :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh the peeing is non-stop, regardless of how much I drink. Apparently, hormonal changes cause blood to flow more quickly through your kidneys, filling your bladder more often. Not to mention just the increase in blood flow itself. Add to that the pressure of your uterus on your bladder and you've got the recipe for one pee-prone lady. 

Sometimes I don't think my bladder even fills all the way up before he starts kicking and punching at it. I yell out "Alright, I'll go!" and run to the bathroom and he calms down afterwards. He's so bossy!


----------



## sigh

nickibrum said:


> I have to wait to wesnesday next week to get results. The MRI consultant said she struggled at first as baby kept moving and sucking on his thumb :) how cute. Now im worried I have a thumb sucker! haha
> 
> I cant wait for maternity leave now. Im interviewing a potential replacement for my position tomorrow- should be interesting!

Nicki - hope you get some good news! so cute about the thumb sucking! Do you feel a lot of movement?


----------



## ImSoTired

I've got a headache today again. It isn't awful as some of you girls have had but it's sinus related or maybe tooth related as I am pretty sure I have a few cavities I will be getting taken care of after baby. 

So here's what's up... I just finished making a list of everything I have to look forward to, like a schedule, in the remainder of my year. That's only 5 months and there seems to be a lot going on. Especially appts, birthdays, and everything. It'll surely keep me busy and keep me looking forward to this pregnancy and not being so anxious or bored. lol I know making a list is pretty willy but:shrug: Hey I'm pregnant and bored!


----------



## JessdueJan

I love lists, i make lists of alsorts so it doesn't sound silly at all to me :) 
Had my repeat anomaly scan today to check baby's spine, everything was perfect and sonographer gave us a sneak preview of our baby in 3D, very cute!


----------



## TropicalFruit

I am a PAPAYA!!! :haha: 

My due date is December 2nd, and still bump buddy-less! Having another prince! :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ImSoTired - I hope you feel better hun. And making lists is fine! I'm a fan of them myself.

Jess - glad to hear the scan went well. 

Tropical - Happy Papaya day!! Whoot, whoot! You can be my buddy too :flower: I'm due Dec. 4


----------



## hopeful2012

Thanks Ladies! The headache finally went away! I used to get migraines, but havent had them in years- it appears that they are back with a vengence. I will be mentioning this when i go back to the doctor- hopefully they can do something. I worked today and actually had a good day! Im about to sit down and enjoy some dinner and then a hot bath! Hope everyone is doing Great!

Nicki- glad that your scan went well
Blu- So happy that the DH realized what he was about to be missing.


----------



## young_n_proud

haha isnt that funny that you are the same fruit for a couple weeks? The title just makes me laugh :haha:

Anyway-here to join you! I am due November 17th! Team Blue!!


----------



## kelkel

I was a bit upset when my ticker stayed at papaya size for a second week.. i thought something was wrong with my ticker.. lol.. now i chuckle at the title i think its funny to see papaya twice :) 
Jess- yay.. for a good scan :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Glad you are feeling better ImSoTired. I had bad headaches a few times in the first trimester. Like the kind you go to sleep with at night and still wake up with in the morning. How awful! 

Welcome Young_and_Proud!

KelKel - i hear that you stay an eggplant for two weeks too!


----------



## ImSoTired

It's my 1st week as a papaya! 18 weeks to go! I see my Ob in one week when I'm 23 weeks and then my follow up ultrasound is the day after. I hope that baby is cooperative and all of the measurements are ok. I'm excited to see her again but there is something about the ultrasounds that make me nervous. I'm always afraid they'll find something wrong and I don't need anymore stress or worry. 

I am so bored today. I'm just trying to think of something to do that doesn't involve spending money because I really want to save to buy home heating oil before the price goes up for the fall. Bored bored bored.....

Hope you ladies are having a more exciting/good day!


----------



## TropicalFruit

Blu! High five! I would love to be bump buddies! How are things going for you? Hope all is well. :flower:


----------



## kelkel

Blubutterfly- I just read a post saying that u r a papaya for 3 weeks and then an eggplant for 2 weeks too. Them obviously most of the 3 rd tri ur a watermelon.. Man I might just have to delete the size ticker. It's like no progress whatsoever now..lol.. 

Imsotired- I find it very hard to do anything without spending money. I'm a stay at home mom so summer is really the only time I get out much.. However for the first time in my life I'm going to say going to the beach is getting boring. I don't want to sign up for a play group cause it's so darn expensive here not to mention its in the middle of the city.. 
I just found out the library has a toddler room with some cool play stuff witch I'll be doing this winter I'm sure.


----------



## nickibrum

Well I've been admitted to hospital. I have a stomach bug which has made me very dehydrated even though I'm drinking loads. My keystones are high as well. Baby seems to be just fine. 

Currently hooked up to a drip which I'm hoping will finish by midnight so I can get some sleep without having to worry about my hand getting knocked. 

Hope ur all ok. 

Oh my nursery bedding arrived this morning which got me very excited, n I'm trying to buy Disney classic DVDs on eBay. Gotta stock up on toy story, dumbo, Aladdin, beauty n the beast etc :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww nicki, I hope you're not in there for too long :hugs: x


----------



## sigh

Get well soon Nicki! :hugs:


----------



## JessdueJan

Sending :hugs: Nicki! Hope you're feeling better soon and not in hospital too long x


----------



## 1eighty

Hey, nikki - hope you feel better soon and they get those pesky ketones back under control.

_(Ketones are the chemicals responsible for making old people smell like boiled cabbage - your interesting little fact for the day)_


----------



## sigh

This is my project for today - how cute are these?

https://ashleyannphotography.com/blog/2009/11/21/diy-closet-dividers/


----------



## ImSoTired

Very cute sigh! They wouldn't work in our closet but I think that an open divided would work for ours. Like a 'c' shape. 

Nicki I hope you feel better! You poor thing!

I was so tired yesterday I had to take a long nap in the evening. It just hit me around 6 pm and I couldn't keep my eyes open. Baby wasn't too active yesterday and so far today. It worries me so much but I'm hoping I'm just not at the point where her movements are always noticeable or she tends to be in a position I can't feel her behind my anterior placenta. I still feel some things but not always strong and not always often. I'm going to ask when I go for my follow up scan on Friday what position she's in. And I see my OB on Thurs when I'm sure we'll discuss the glucose test. I'm nervous but trying to be relaxed. 

Has anyone else been craving foods that aren't good for you and feeling guilty about it? I didn't eat much vegetables yesterday and I'm feeling really guilty today. I just don't know what to do....

Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## 1eighty

sigh said:


> This is my project for today - how cute are these?
> 
> https://ashleyannphotography.com/blog/2009/11/21/diy-closet-dividers/

OH!

They aren't just cute, they're awesome! I'm going to make some for me - "too small", "just right" and "too big" and then move the hangers around as needed!

LOVE IT!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Nicki feel better soon hun :hugs:

Sigh those are just adorable

ImSoTired I've had a resurgence of fatigue this week too. 

Also my stomach feels light the muscles are tight some times and some kicks (if that's what that is) hurt. 

Weirdly last night I had a dream that I went into labor (I was full term) and had twin girls :shrug: I am most definitely having a boy and there is only ONE in there.


----------



## toothfairy29

Nicki get well soon xxx


----------



## sigh

Imsotired - It's weird that you mentioned being tired because it's hit me the last 2 days suddenly. I fell asleep during a conference call yesterday at work and have been so exhausted! I also am finding it harder to breathe... thinking its a combo of the extreme heat/humidity and the baby being higher (I felt a light kick/poke this morning that was about an inch and a half above my belly button!)

I have been feeling movement but it comes in spurts maybe twice a day (not constant). No need to worry if you aren't. My friend is 1 1/2 weeks behind me and she has yet to feel even a flutter but had her scan and everything is good. I guess pregnancy is different for everyone.

As for bad cravings... I realllly really want a tuna or chicken salad sandwich or some sushi but dr said they are all on the avoid list (unless I make the chicken salad fresh at home) :( blahhh


----------



## BabyForMe83

Really hope you feel better soon Nicki :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

1eighty said:


> Hey, nikki - hope you feel better soon and they get those pesky ketones back under control.
> *
> (Ketones are the chemicals responsible for making old people smell like boiled cabbage - your interesting little fact for the day)*

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BabyForMe83

any body else getting kicked to bits?? Despite my anterior placenta, baby hasn't stopped kicking since about friday! They've mostly been about belly-button height or a little higher but this evening baby has decided to play football with my nether regions... :S lol
I'm not complaining! This is all very weird and wonderful :)


----------



## hopeful2012

Sorry ladies to be a downer today, but im having a really bad day! Im sitting here crying my eyes out because im bored.:shrug: I know it sounds so stupid, but my mom, stepdad, and the nieces/nephew were at the beach, my friends were already busy, and even more friends went somewhere. Me, I get to sit at the house with nothing to do, but play on the internet or read books. I could clean my house, but im so tired of doing that. I clean the house every day that im off. My husband took my car to work today, so therefore i couldnt go anywhere, but it wouldnt have mattered because we dont have any money right now anyway! We've been playing catch up with the bills since i was out of work at the beginning of the year. We had actually decided to quit trying to get pregnant because 1)it wasnt working, and 2) we wanted to get a little ahead before bringing a baby into everything. Of course, that's when we find out that we're expecting. So im trying my damnest to keep us afloat with the bills, but it isnt working. We're two months behind on the house, a month behind on the car, phones, internet, credit cards, student loans and barely meet the cut off deadlines for the water or light bills. We dont even have the money to put gas in the cars this week. DH has hit a slow spot at work and for three weeks has been working with NO PAY! He has put in several applications elsewhere but nothing has come of any of them! I dont know how much longer i can do this. I feel like we will never catch up, never be able to do the home repairs that need doing, or even fix up the nursery. We're suppposed to take a family camping trip at the first of september and i dont think we're even gonna get to do that. I dont know how to tell the family we cant afford to go.

Sorry again ladies- im having a bad day and needed to say this to someone.


----------



## Kelly M

Hopeful: Hope you feel better. I know exactly how it feels to be down and hormonal. I had a bad night a little while ago. Cried my eyes out because I'm super hormonal and stressed that we are not making enough money. My husband works all the time and I just graduated school so haven't been able to find a job yet. I work very, very part time running my own business but things are slow and there's just not enough money coming in. It's stressful! I know how it is, trust me. Sometimes I feel bad that we decided to bring a baby into this situation but I have to remind myself that it will get better. Things will pick up, your husband will find a better job or start making some more money! You have stay positive and remember how much you love your baby. He/she won't care if you can't buy it everything you want. He/she will just want love and I'm sure you can give plenty of that. I'm trying to stay positive but sometimes you just have to break down and cry it out. As long as it's not everyday that you do that, it's probably healthy for you to let it out. Then, the next day is a fresh start and you can chin up and move on. Nothing else in the world will matter when we are holding our sweet little babies in our arms! :)


----------



## cookielucylou

We are similar too, we live with oh's dad and had been saving up to move but knowing there there was no rush to move from here when we started ttc. 8 months after we started ttc we feel out with his dad so decided it would be best to wait a while for no.2. Sods law we feel pregnant straight after that. Not ideal as we are still stuck here which is awkward and finding it difficult to find our own place and we only have 4 months until baby arrives! Its not an ideall situation and I really want our own space before baby gets here.


----------



## Kgrant1717

I'm due Dec 5th !! Team blue :)


----------



## Mummyjessie

BabyForMe83 said:


> any body else getting kicked to bits?? Despite my anterior placenta, baby hasn't stopped kicking since about friday! They've mostly been about belly-button height or a little higher but this evening baby has decided to play football with my nether regions... :S lol
> I'm not complaining! This is all very weird and wonderful :)

Me too! Worse when I laugh, he obviously likes that and reacts, which makes me laugh even more! Also with all the cheering for the Olympics, he is getting rather excited too!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey

Hows everyone doing? I was out of hospital Friday afternooon, but been resting and spending lots of time with my sister. 
Got the paint sorted for baby's room :) Just need to put it on the walls now :D


----------



## Sharan29

Why has the name of this thread changed to only papayas?


----------



## nickibrum

Because once you hit 22-25 weeks the fruit symbol is stays at papayas. Ive always done it a week before my due date, week of my due date, week after my due date. 

It then changes to eggplant and stays that way for ages. Ill have to think up some other way to mesure me thinks!


----------



## ImSoTired

Busy busy weekend. There was a car race here in PA this weekend (about 40 mins from where we live) and Dh got free tickets from one of his friends. I was a little unsure of whether or not I should go because it's always hot, noisey, and crowded there but I went anyway. Baby kicked a lot Sat and Sun and high too above my belly button. She kicked so hard yesterday that I saw my belly move! DH still hasn't been lucky enough to feel it. Today she has yet to kick at all and it's making me nervous:wacko:. She sure knows how to worry me. But anyway- at the race it poured while we were making our way to the car. DH gave me his raincoat as I didn't have one and he held my hand the whole time because I could barely see in the rain and he led my to the truck. He was absolutely soaked. Not a dry spot on him. It turns out that 10 people got struck by lightnig while we walked to our car and unfortunately one person died. :nope: How scary is that!? Overall everything was ok with us and we got home safe. I was also very emotional this weekend and I wanted to cry numberous times over stupid things but I held it back and it passed quickly. So now I'm just waiting for baby to make herself known today. I go to have my ultrasound on Fri and I see my OB on Thurs so hopefully my appts go well. 

Nicki glad to hear that you are ok and home!

Hopeful I hope things get better for you. I know what it's like to worry about money but it'll all work out somehow. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

ImSoTired I heard about that on the news - I can't believe you were there. How scary and unfortunate. Some people are saying that they should've called the race before the weather got that bad. Glad you are ok! 

Nicki glad you are out the hospital and doing better. Rest up dear!

Hopeful, It's quite ok to feel that way. I was reading an article that says at this stage its perfectly normal for the anxiety to kick in about the reality of our situation. And it also said it's good to express it and get it off of your chest. DH and I aren't were we'd like to be in life but I realize, there are soooo many people who have done this before me and if they all managed to figure it out, then surely I can :)

Yes, and how funny that we are all papayas now :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu it was pretty scary. I've been to many events there and it always seems to rain. We could see the storm coming way off in the distance but there wasn't a lot of thunder and lightning. They called the race as soon as it began to sprinkle. The place is absolutely huge and DH and I made our way to the restrooms because he had a few beers and I pee frequently obviously. It was still just sprinkling when we walked out into the parking lot but we had a long walk. It out of nowhere started pouring ans the rain hit us so hard that it hurt. We were half way to the car with no where else to go so we had to keep moving. Dh gave me his raincoat but it didn't help much and I couldn't see. He was SOAKED and he just pulled me to the car. I only heard the thunder and saw the lightning about 4 times and only once was it so close that I knew it had hit something close. I didn't hear anyone say that someone had been hit and I didn't see anything either. Just so weird that it could've been us. 

Nicki about the papayas etc lol. The only suggestion I have is to go to the bump the website and use the fruit they say there that they don't use on the ticker. But then again that may cause confusion.:shrug:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So glad you are ok :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Good morning ladies! 23 weeks today for me. I think this is still papaya though?!!!! One more week until baby is considered viable here in my part of uk! Is this the same for the rest of you? I think I have seen this described as v day!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can't wait for v-day, it's the next milestone for me too :)

ImSoTired - that's so scary :(


----------



## cookielucylou

I never even heard about v day with my first pregnancy. Going by our scan dates ours is tomorrow, its friday by lmp.


----------



## sigh

Imsotired - I saw that on the news too! Glad you're ok - sounds so scary :(

Mini rant - Does anyone else have the problem of people around you feeling the need to tell you horrible birth stories or freak you out? I don't know what these people are thinking but a couple people in the last few weeks have been telling me stories about their relative or friend that make me scared. Or one of my friends actually said "I'm surprised you're not scared, considering everything that could go wrong". WHO DOES THAT!?!?!??!


----------



## 1eighty

sigh said:


> Mini rant - Does anyone else have the problem of people around you feeling the need to tell you horrible birth stories or freak you out?

My BIL came out with a cracker today:
"I know you've booked your tickets and everything, but do you know the risks of flying on the baby? He could have heart problems due to the pressurisation and if you sit too long you'll cut off his blood supply!"

Now, I know he's had a shitty week (getting an operation on his jubblies to see if they can resurrect some sperm for IVF, his body kills it off before it gets a chance to fertilise an egg _au naturel_ and he hates being put under a GA), but that's no reason to go blarting that kind of crap out to a pregnant lady, ESPECIALLY when it's (mostly) complete bollocks! See here for more: linky. Yes, I am fully aware of the increased risk of DVT and will be making every effort to avoid that, but the rest of what he said is pure scaremongering and I swear, if it wasn't him, my favourite BIL, then I would have gone *nuclear *on his ass.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh yeah. My uncle told me a horror story about what happened to one of his inlaws. :wacko: Like I need more worry when I'm already terrified! I'm so scared because baby isn't kicking the same amount every day and sometimes it's stronger than others.Yesterday and today she is much lazier than she was during the weekend. I really can't wait until I have her. I'm not afraid of the labor yet because I have faith that instincts will kick in and I can get an epidural but I am afraid of everything and anything that can go wrong between now and then. Nearly 17 weeks to go....


----------



## nickibrum

Yup! I had two people tell me how awful their pregnancy/labour was.... just after I found out about LO's brain abnormalities- thanks for the support!! 

Grrrr! Glad its not just me then. lol. 

Im really suffering with the rib pain. It is like having a knife stabbed into me just below my rib cage for 3 seconds and then im fine. But it happens anytime I move too fast, turn slightly wrong, shift in bed, sit up to quickly, slouch at my desk :(


----------



## ImSoTired

The rib pain sounds awful Nicki. I had a ligament pain this AM when I woke up and stretched. It was the first one in at least a few weeks and I hope it means baby is growing and needs more room. 

Yesterday I was so sick to my stomach. It must have been something I ate because I was in and out of the bathroom with really bad stomach pains. It seems to be gone now but it was really bad. DH went and bought me medicine that I could take and some gatorade. Hope it doesn't come back!

I see my OB on Thurs and my follow up scan is on Fri. I hope everything is ok. I just get so worried because some days she moves so much and others I barely feel anything all day. I also hope baby cooperates and they get all of the measurements the need and a good profile pic. I still only have a mediocre profile pic from the 12 week scan. She must be stubborn or camera shy.

9 days until vday for me and about 3 weeks until I'm in double digits (the countdown to delivery) Wishing time would fly!!!


----------



## sigh

imsotired - try not to worry so much, everything will be fine! My friend is about 21 weeks and still hasn't even felt a flutter but the dr told her everything is fine. I get spurts of movement a few times a day and can tell when she's awake on some days. I haven't had much yesterday and today though... during weekend she was partying in there :)

nicki- Could the rib pain be related to indigestion/heartburn? I haven't had any rib pain but I have lower back/right hip pain causing me to limp/waddle on and off. dh thinks it's funny and calls me "penguin". blah!

My mom had a bad experience when she had me and she knows I'm a little stressed about it so she told me the story of my older sister's birth. She felt like she had bad indigestion and finally decided to go to see the doctor just to be safe. When she got there, they said "Um... we can see the head." She had the baby within the hour with no pain meds and said although it wasn't totally painless, it was nowhere close to what she was expecting. Hearing this made me feel better and I'm hoping to have a similar experience!


----------



## nickibrum

No defintely not heartburn etc. I think its my organs getting squashed. Hoping so anyway. I was due to have my MW appt next friday but ive cancelled it and rebooked for the 20th Aug so will have to wait until then to talk to them about it. 

Baby was being sooooo active last night- hoping for another evening of tummy wobbling lol. Its so funny! I went to matalan earlier and got a snow suit and a few romper suits. Need to stop spending money. 

My OH was so funny last night- he realised how much money we now have in savings....he had no clue what it had amounted too as he cant see it online. haha. Just under 2K now til we hit our target, 14 weeks to do it in. I hope we make it!! I drop quite a bit and we dont get any help from the government so we have been saving to make up for the drop. Its been soooo hard! 

Oh, I also said to OH that I definitely want to go back to work part time for at least 6 months after maternity leave was up, and he was totally fine about it. Last time it got brought in (in a jokey manner) he said I need to go back full time because of the finance side of things. I know we can make it work but yeah will be tighter than normal. So Im happy :)


----------



## 1eighty

Nicki, is there any chance it could be gallstones? There was a lady from 3rd tri who posted about right side rib pain and it took them ages to discover that she actually had gallstones...

Thinking of you! x


----------



## cookielucylou

When I was heavily pregnant with my son I saw a work collegue in town and she asked if i was scared about labour, when I said no she replied with 'well you should be'. Why would you even say that?!?
Luckily I wasnt worried at all and did actually have an easy birth-it was that good I'm doing it a 2nd time lol.


----------



## sigh

cookielucylou - that makes me feel better!! I'm sure I'll be freaking out in a few months but for now, trying not to think about it :)

I just passed a mirror and caught a glimpse of myself...I'm huge!!! I can't even image what I'll look like in a few months... oh boyy...


----------



## Kelly M

I have heard far too many horror stories. Why would anyone want to scare someone or make them fearful of birth? Rude!

I was talking to my mom last night and told her I've been going to the gym three times a week trying to get strong for the birth and stay healthy during my pregnancy. She told me to take it easy and that she worried about me working out. Lol, I guess back in the day when she was pregnant that might have been the advice given but my dr's and everything I have read indicate that exercise is perfectly acceptable and actually recommended for pregnant women who are experiencing normal pregnancies without complications. But then she had to tell me about how she had three pre-term babies at 20 weeks making it sound like if I didn't lay around all the time I could go into early labor. I had to remind her that she had an incompetent cervix and that was why she lost the babies but so far I don't have any reason to believe that I have an incompetent cervix so I should be exercising. But now, in the back of my mind, I'm a little worried that what happened to her could happen to me. Thanks mom, as if I didn't have enough things to be worried about as a first time parent.


----------



## Mummyjessie

Kelly M said:


> I have heard far too many horror stories. Why would anyone want to scare someone or make them fearful of birth? Rude!
> 
> I was talking to my mom last night and told her I've been going to the gym three times a week trying to get strong for the birth and stay healthy during my pregnancy. She told me to take it easy and that she worried about me working out. Lol, I guess back in the day when she was pregnant that might have been the advice given but my dr's and everything I have read indicate that exercise is perfectly acceptable and actually recommended for pregnant women who are experiencing normal pregnancies without complications. But then she had to tell me about how she had three pre-term babies at 20 weeks making it sound like if I didn't lay around all the time I could go into early labor. I had to remind her that she had an incompetent cervix and that was why she lost the babies but so far I don't have any reason to believe that I have an incompetent cervix so I should be exercising. But now, in the back of my mind, I'm a little worried that what happened to her could happen to me. Thanks mom, as if I didn't have enough things to be worried about as a first time parent.

If in doubt check with your midwife, but also listen to your body...they are very good at telling us if we have pushed it too far. The exercise should help with labour and post natal recovery. If the gym gets too much, you could always try Aquanatal classes, they are perfect for low impact exercise. X:flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I hate it when people share their horror birth stories when they haven't been asked to :dohh: seriously, yes it hurts but it's also the best experience anyone will ever go through! That's why we do it again (and again, and again, and again for some!) :haha:


----------



## sigh

I've been going once a week and my mom freaked out too! A few people gave me strange looks at the gym as well. As long as your doctor is fine with it and you don't go overboard, I don't understand why it would be a problem. Mine told me to stick with the treadmill, elliptical and bike and keep my heart rate around 120 or less. I love the bike but my belly is starting to get in the way (hits my thighs!). I want to take a prenatal yoga class but I'm pretty sure they're expensive...Maybe there are videos on youtube lol



Kelly M said:


> I have heard far too many horror stories. Why would anyone want to scare someone or make them fearful of birth? Rude!
> 
> I was talking to my mom last night and told her I've been going to the gym three times a week trying to get strong for the birth and stay healthy during my pregnancy. She told me to take it easy and that she worried about me working out. Lol, I guess back in the day when she was pregnant that might have been the advice given but my dr's and everything I have read indicate that exercise is perfectly acceptable and actually recommended for pregnant women who are experiencing normal pregnancies without complications. But then she had to tell me about how she had three pre-term babies at 20 weeks making it sound like if I didn't lay around all the time I could go into early labor. I had to remind her that she had an incompetent cervix and that was why she lost the babies but so far I don't have any reason to believe that I have an incompetent cervix so I should be exercising. But now, in the back of my mind, I'm a little worried that what happened to her could happen to me. Thanks mom, as if I didn't have enough things to be worried about as a first time parent.


----------



## ImSoTired

I was very active before pregnancy and I was on a very strict diet. I must admitt that I have NOT kept it up. My back tends to get sore if I push myself too far. I think the extra weight is doing a number on my sciatic nerve and shoulder muscles. I know I should probably be doing more and I feel guilty sometimes but the back pain it just awful some days. I will certainly be trying to lose the baby weight as soon as the doctor gives me the go ahead though. 

Baby kicked a few times this AM. I'm happy she's doing something but Sat ans Sun she was so active and I miss it. I go to the OB tomorrow and I'll be 23 weeks. I also have the ultrasound on Fri and I hope that everything is perfect and baby cooperates. So nervous and excited at the same time! Ugg!

Hope you are all doing well ladies!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey all, saw baby again today and the specialist was great, talking us through everything. The MRI results are back and he DOES have his cavum septum pellucidum so thats one less thing to worry about. The excess fluid in the brain is still there but hasnt got any bigger so thats good news aswell. We go back for another scan in 4 weeks. 

Looking positive :) 

On the down side I have nothing to look forward to now lol; unless you count my glucose tolerence test and anti D jabs between now and when I see little man again lol


----------



## sigh

Great news Nicki! :happydance:


----------



## dannyo

yay were all papayas :D


----------



## destynibaby

dannyo said:


> yay were all papayas :D

heyyy where in georgia are you?


----------



## keepholdingon

So irritated. I went in at 18 weeks for my regular dr. appt and I went down to have the quad screen. They took my blood and told me if anything was wrong that I'd hear from the doc. Didn't hear anything so assumed everything was fine and we'd go over the paperwork at my next appointment.

23 week appointment comes and the doc looks at me and asks why I didn't get the quad screen. I told him I did!!! Lab somehow mucked it up, I don't know, and they never processed the quad screen. Doc asked the attending physician if it was too late to do the quad screen, the attending said it's very late but they'll do it up to 24 weeks but the results may be a little screwy. I elected to take it anyway.

Went down, had the quad screen, still haven't heard anything.

Called today to book my 28 week appointment and asked about my quad screen results and if they were in yet. The lab cancelled my quad screen because it was "too late". 

Now, I understand it was late. But, my doctor ordered it. And I wanted it. and if they weren't going to do it, I wish they would have at least CALLED ME so I'm not FREAKING OUT for 2 weeks straight about what the results are going to be. The nurse I spoke to said she is going to contact my doctor (this is at a military hospital) and ask if he thinks I should get a level 2 ultrasound because I wasn't able to get results from the blood screen. I had a level 1 anatomy scan where everything looked fine, so if I am allowed to get a level 2, I'm not sure if I should get one or not.

On one hand, it's another chance to see baby and it'll be in great detail and I can be more certain. On the other hand, what will be will be, and I'm not sure I want to take someone else's time when they may really NEED an ultrasound to check for something very serious. 

I'm just bummed right now because I really wanted to know the results of my quad screen :( I work in Special Education and I would have felt really empowered to know as much as I can about possible disabilities/complications. It wouldn't have changed anything but I would have liked to know in advance =(

Oh, I guess I'm an eggplant now. Oops >:I


----------



## JessdueJan

I have suddenly developed the biggest bump I have ever seen. I didn't have it this morning but I changed into my pyjamas just now and was like woahh where did that come from?! Think baby must have changed position or something. 

Glad everything is looking good Nicki :happydance:


----------



## TropicalFruit

ImSoTired- that was me too! I've always been slim, but was hell bent on getting fit and was working out like a maniac all through my first tri (didn't know I was pregnant!): high intensity cardio, weight training, two walks everyday down the hill from my house with 24lbs of baby on me, super healthy diet. Still lost 7lbs after finding I'm pregnant, now I've gained 4.5lbs, but feeling like a total slacker at this point. I told my Doctor about my workout regiment and he encouraged me to keep at it as long as I'm comfortable. I need to get back on track!

Hope everything goes perfect on your ultrasound!


----------



## ImSoTired

Tropical fruit- As soon as I found out I was pg I was very afraid to work out to the intensity I had been. I have a high heart rate to begin with and I didn't trust myself to keep it within a certain bpm so I stopped very early on. I also had some spotting up until 12 weeks so I was extra scared and didn't want to irritate my cervix by working out. Needless to say I feel really guilty but I can't help it. 

23 weeks today! Baby is kicking a lot today. Maybe she was tired the past few days:shrug: She is crazy today. Lots of thumping and bumping in there. Had my Ob appt and all is well with my bp and urine and measurements. The doctor did groan at me about my weight though...They claim I gained 8 lbs this month! If so it was not intentional! But when they weighed me I had a FULL bladder so I assume that a few lbs of it were urine. I hope so anyway. My glucose test is in 3 weeks. Not excited about that but I hope that my ultrasound tomorrow goes well. I hope baby cooperates and they get all of the measurements they need. 

Hope everyone is doing well today.

COngrats on the good results Nicki.

Keepholdingon that s awful about them losing your results or whatever. You don't need the extra stress. I hope they can figure everything out for you.


----------



## hopeful2012

UGH! Another quick rant about the DH-

He is in firefighting classes right now and went to his tonight. They are usually out by 10, so at 1130 I still havent heard from him. He finally calls me back at 1145 and said that one of his buddies was treating him to wings at one of the downtown eats. He said he would be home soon. So at 130 when he still isnt home and i havent heard from him (after a couple texts) I go to bed. He finally calls at 0200 to tell me that his buddy got drunk and that he has been "babysitting" him all night. DH called the buddy's family to come get him. So he's finally on his way home-right. Oh wrong- then he gets pulled over downtown. So now im sitting here wondering what he got pulled over for and waiting on another phone call. To top it off my sister and her husband got here today for a visit. Why do they have to be so stupid sometimes!!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh hopeful! You don't need this stress. Men really don not think sometimes. I hope all is ok. Try get some rest x x


----------



## sigh

oh hopeful :hugs: I hope he apologizes!

this baby is kicking my butt... Literally. I got 4 kicks in the butt yesterday and it was so weird! 

My sister is planning my baby shower with my best friend and threw around the idea of letting people chip in for our nursery if they wanted as their gift. A lot of my friends loved the idea and my sister said they may end up with enough to cover everything! I'm excited! We also picked a crib! Starting to feel very real now!

How are you all doing?


----------



## JessdueJan

I got a kick in the butt this morning too, I never got then with DS so was very strange! 
Aww that's a lovely idea for them all to chip in with your nursery, I don't get to do a nursery this time as baby will have to share with DS for a few years but we are redecorating their bedroom in gender neutral limes and browns then if baby is girl we can add a touch of pale pink round her bed.


----------



## hopeful2012

I really hope he does too, but it doesnt look like it. He finally called about 0430 this morning. He was downtown. I had to go bail him out of jail first thing this morning. My head is throbbing and im in a bad mood. I guess it sounds bad but i havent said anything. I literally have nothing to say to him. Stupid Jackass! I havent even got a thank you for coming to get me from him.


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs: hopeful2012 x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww hopeful :hugs: I hope things get better soon hun!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry hopeful. I hope he can get himself straightened out. You don't need that stress.

Had a great scan today! Baby was very active but far more cooperative. They said that everything looks great and she is over a lb now! Got some really great pics which I am in LOVE with because they are the best ones we've got of her! Including a few 4D ones.I'm starting to feel her more often then last 2 days. So happy that I got to see her so well. Even saw a little yawn.:cloud9: Here is a few pics... 

Hope everyone is doing well!

OOPS forgot pics....one second....
 



Attached Files:







08-10-2012 02;48;05PM.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8









08-10-2012 02;47;18PM.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4









08-10-2012 02;42;19PM.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4









08-10-2012 02;43;40PM.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelkel

Sigh- that's great u may have enough money tp get everything from ur baby shower. I had 2 showers {1 from my oh mom and 1 from my mom}my parents and my immidiate fanily live 5 hrs away from me so it was the easiest way for thm.. we still spent about 800$ on baby necessities.. 

I'm so happy that this is the final week of being an avacado for me.. now to be stuck at eggplant size for a few weeks ... 

On a side note I had my nonthly checkup this week and I put on 5 lbs in 5 weeks.. oops its back to heating more healtthy!


----------



## toothfairy29

Imsotired! Great scan pics! Glad all is well!!

Nickibrum..... Just thought I'd share this with you. I had a patient yesterday. 5 year old girl. Always check medical history before treatment and saw she was born with excess fluid in brain. I asked about this. The girl very matter of factly informed me that she has a little tube in her brain. She went on to tell me this makes her extra special and means that she'll be able to have 2 boyfriends when she is older!!!! She is perfectly healthy and bright and normal! Mum said it was spotted and monitored in pregnancy then little op and she has had no problems at all! I thought of you! Hope you don't mind me sharing with you xxxx


----------



## Kelly M

Imsotired: Those scan pics are so cute! Congrats, glad you got some good ones. :)

toothfairy: Thanks for sharing that story, warmed my heart! Glad to hear a positive and reassuring story like that. 

I just scored a sweet jogging stroller off of craigslist for absolutely free today! I'm excited as they can cost about $150 for the one we just got. It needed to be cleaned up a bit and my husband (who happens to be a bike mechanic) was able to tune up the wheels and fill them with air so it works perfectly now! So happy! :)


----------



## young_n_proud

I absolutely love getting deals!


----------



## Kelly M

Me too! I am now addicted to Craigslist's free section. I peeked over at the baby and kids listings today too and found an awesome wooden high chair by Eddie Bauer for only $40! I know it's going to be almost a year before our baby can use it but I couldn't pass up that kind of deal. It's in perfect condition. I really wanted a wooden one, don't care about it not reclining, and it's smaller than most the bulky plastic ones that I have seen (we live in an apartment). This is it and it retails about $150 so it's also a very good deal! I like how it looks. What do you ladies think?https://www.epinions.com/reviews/Eddie_Bauer_Natural_Wood_High_Chair


----------



## young_n_proud

Oh that's very nice! That's exactly how I feel whenever I score a bargain like that. I go to the baby and kids section all the time. I am addicted! I actually wish I would have known about it when I was pregnant with my first! There are literally hundreds of postings a day and you can find everything you would ever need for a baby for like half the price!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks ladies. :flower:

Kelly we had those highchairs at the daycare I used to work in, minus the pads. They were very efficient and sturdy. I liked them. Great deals you are getting! Congrats!

I've been getting soooo tired lately. I think baby is tired too. She kicked a lot on thurs and fri but yesterday she only kicked for an hour on and off. Today she is a little lazy as well. I wonder if she is sleepy or she turned. I'm worrying less though as she was so beautiful and healthy at the ultrasound. I just hope it continues to go well.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

No energy at all. I came home Friday and slept the whole night except when DH woke me to make me eat. I did the same Thursday night. Then I slept almost the whole day Sat. I thought I would go in to work today to get ahead but I'm still tired. Baby has been really active. DH can see him making my stomach move lol.


----------



## nickibrum

toothfairy29 said:


> Imsotired! Great scan pics! Glad all is well!!
> 
> Nickibrum..... Just thought I'd share this with you. I had a patient yesterday. 5 year old girl. Always check medical history before treatment and saw she was born with excess fluid in brain. I asked about this. The girl very matter of factly informed me that she has a little tube in her brain. She went on to tell me this makes her extra special and means that she'll be able to have 2 boyfriends when she is older!!!! She is perfectly healthy and bright and normal! Mum said it was spotted and monitored in pregnancy then little op and she has had no problems at all! I thought of you! Hope you don't mind me sharing with you xxxx

Hi Toothfairy- thanks so much! Thats great. Im hopeful at that the moment that its decreasing, it was last weekbut VERY small change- which could just be because different people scan you as its all very subjective. But great to know that things can be done. We have been told anything like that at the moment xxx


----------



## nickibrum

I believe today is known as my V-DAY! :happydance: 

I went to my nieces christening this weekend, it was lovely :) A wedding next weekend- my OH really needs to start on his speech. He has today off to do it. So far he has about 30 seconds! ekk! 

Then hopefully we can paint the nursery the weekend after. woohoo :) 

Im really worried about my sister, my parents are getting angry and loosing their temper which is NOT helping the situation. I cant have her with us this week as she has afew appointments and I live in a different city, and with the wedding she will be at home for the next 6 days. Worried all the work I did last week will get undone :S Really could do without the stress though but im the only one keeping her going- or rather baby is as she is desperate to be god mother. :cry: I just dunno what to do anymore.


----------



## cookielucylou

Is it 26weeks we move to 3rd trI? If so only just over a week left in here!
Has anyone else still not got a baby bump? I just look really fat atm, I had a bit of fat before pregnancy but I didnt think I was that bad :( I have been told several times now I don't look pregnant(maybe they think I'm making it up?) Definetly something in there-he she often dances about to remind me.


----------



## nickibrum

God it really is only a week or so isnt it?? ahhhh madness! lol. 

Ill have to start an eggplant thread in 3rd trimester next week so we can all find each other again :) 

Im afraid I was skinny before pregnancy so I have the bump. I still havent really put on weight though which im starting to really freak out about. I have *possibly* put on about 2 lbs if that...or I might just be constiptated lol (tmi??). 

I cant believe 3rd tri is so close now. Ekk.... that means Ill have to start xmas shopping properly soon! 

Have people had their MAT B1 form yet? I get mine on Monday as far as im aware. Is it fairly easy to fill in? x


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm not working this time round, but I was when I was pregnant with my son. I think the doctor/mw filled most of mine out then I just gave it to secretory at work who done the rest. 
Most people seem to think I'm odd thinking about Christmas in summer but with so much happening we need to get it sorted quite early-who wants to face the busy shops with a nb?


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh today is my v day!! I feel huge as well! Can't believe we all getting ready for 3rd tri!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh still a papaya I see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickibrum

I have to admit Im a christmas person and typically start late september time/october. but this year is going to be particularly tight financially. Im going to make some hampers with homemade foods in them so should start that soon as Ive never done it before lol. 

I definately dont want to be hitting the shops heavily pregnant or with a newborn! I want to be wrapping presents on my maternity leave and relaxing with xmas movies rather than dealing with the hustle and bustle of crowds. lol. xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Nicki that sounds perfect! Wrapping pressies watching Christmas movies! I am a Christmas person too! I keep worrying how and when I will be able to decorate the tree etc!


----------



## nickibrum

haha. Its tradition at my house to put it up on the 1st Dec, but OH has agreed we can put it up slightly earlier given im due on the 3rd (unless closer to the time the mw's think ill be overdue)


----------



## cookielucylou

I never was much of a Christmas person before it always seemed more of an inconvenience in our house, but now I have my own child it just makes it so special and I like to make it perfect for him. It's going to be even better this year with 2 children!
It is also a budget thing for us to-not many more paydays until Christmas. I've started shopping for the lo's but no idea what to get for anyone else this year. It is also my sons birthday end of October so going to be an expensive and busy few months!


----------



## toothfairy29

Mine normally goes up 1st weekend in December. So either the weekend before or after baby is due as I'm due tues 4th! I have actually had dreams about it can you believe?! I'm really looking forward to finishing for maternity now you've mentioned christmas nicki! I finish on 1st November! I'm up in Yorkshire and we tend to get the snow when it hits too! I love it! But have to admit it worried me a little as last year 1st december it took me 5 hours to get home in the snow. A journey I normally do in 30 mins! I do worry about getting to the hospital!!!


----------



## nickibrum

I dont think Ill be shopping much for LO this xmas. Maybe a few cute xmas outfits because he is going to get spoilt from everyone else and to be honest we have spent a fortune on him already this year so far lol. 

I have also thought of getting to the hospital, but its only a 5-10 min drive and were in the midlands so snow isnt usually too bad- though 2 years ago It did also took me 5 hours to get home and it would normally take 45 mins... thank god i work from home now lol! 

Maternity leave is starting on the 9th. I have 4.5 days left to use up and I dont know what to use them for. I cant use them in september as my colleague is already off; so I might reduce my weeks to 4 day weeks in October! Decisions decisions.... x

edit: how ironic is this.... post just arrived with a christmas catalogue from Studio 24! haha


----------



## toothfairy29

Haha!! Great timing!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Mine arrivied yesterday, spotted a few things in there I want.
Baby isn't getting much, we have brought a new play gym so far and will get a 1st Christmas teddy, a leapfrog scout/violet and a few new clothes and that will be about it. 
We are planning for a home birth if we can move before baby comes, I think it will make things so much easier. My DS was born within an hour so if we got held up getting to a hospital, we possibly wouldn't get there in time. I would prefer a calm planned home birth than OH having to deliver in the car. We also have no one to take our DS so I would be on my own for a hospital birth.


----------



## sigh

imsotired - cute scan pics! Glad everything is ok, now hopefully you can relax.

I thought 3rd tri was 27 or 28 weeks? Still close! How are you all doing? I woke up crampy today for the first time in a while. She was quiet for a few days and then flipped out last night! My stomach was jumping around!

For those of you in the US, there's a $5 off any purchase at ToysRus or BabiesRus coupon on the ToysRus website (good until 8/16).


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning ladies! 24 weeks today. Still a papaya but hey, it's my VDay!!! Whoot! Whoot! :happydance:

Happy Vday toothfairy.

B&B starts 3rd trimester at 27. I remember having a similar conversation when trying to figure out when to move to 2nd trimester because there are so many ways to calculate it. I'm moving over when you guys move :)

I am huge! People freak out when I tell them I'm not due until Dec. My bump is very high. I think my little one is so long (DH is 6'3) I feel him at the top and at the bottom. DH was complaining about not feeling him and was about to move his hand when little one delivered one of his strongest kicks yet! We both burst out laughing. 

Anyone else have swollen body parts? My feet & ankles swell without me even doing anything. I stopped wearing my wedding band and engagement ring last month but my other ring that was a little bigger was not coming off the other day. It's fine now and slides on and off without issue today but it's not freaking me out.


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy v day right back to ya blu!!!

I am opposite. Seem to be hiding my little one well. People are surprised when I tell them how far I am and so far nobody has actually noticed without me saying anything. I feel massive though. My hubby is also 6' 3" and baby was measuring with long legs at scan so I don't know where he is hiding!!

No massive amount of swelling unless it's a hot day for me yet but I am starting to get awful pain in my pubic joint. It's bad today. I see midwife next week so will mention it. I had PSD last time I was pregnant and had to have physio corsets and crutches!! That was 14 years ago and I hoped I would get away with it this time!


----------



## ImSoTired

I agree with blu. I'll be moving over to the 3rd tri when I turn 27 weeks but I'll surely joing the new thread when I see it. My 'V day' is on Thurs! 

I feel baby a little at the top and a little at the bottom. Mostly below my belly button and to my left for the past few days and her feet are/were above my belly button to my right. A few inches beneath my ribs. SHe's like caddycorner in there. Or she was anyway... She has been getting a little more active but she always has a quiet day here and there. Some days I can see my stomach move when she kicks. Dh can see it too but he still hasn't felt her. He should have yesterday as she kicked when he had his hand on my belly but I suppose maybe it was too gentle for him to feel. As for my weight and my bump I am huge! I'm going to try my best to slow down the weight gain as I will return to dieting after baby and I don't want to be at my highest weight ever! I'm anxious about it already. Exercise is difficult though as my back is really sore from my extra front weight...especially when I do a lot in one day.

Baby won't be getting much from us/Santa for Christmas as we will be tight on money and she won't really know the difference. Just a few things wrapped under the tree for her. I'll also be doing my shopping for the family early and it'll be gift cards. I think I'd be really uncomfortable shopping with my huge belly....

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kelly M

Anyone else just getting so impatient waiting for their baby to arrive? I have so much down time this month until work picks up in the fall and I'm going stir crazy here. We have picked up a few big baby items now, and some clothes and it's all just sitting in our living room staring me in the face all day long. I just keep thinking how I can't wait for our lo to be here, I want to meet him so badly! I keep trying to remind myself that I should enjoy all the quiet time and enjoy spending time with my dh but it's so hard to be patient!! Are any of you impatiently waiting for lo's arrival or are you glad we have a few more months to prepare?


----------



## JessdueJan

I am so impatient! Some days 16 weeks doesn't feel like that long and other days it feels like forever away. I am spending my time trying to get the house all sorted and nice ready for baby's arrival. We just moved a few weeks back so still got boxes to be sorted and a bit of decorating I would like doing if we get chance. Hoping that keeps me occupied for a few more weeks yet.


----------



## hopeful2012

I think this year is going to be tight financially for us too, so we are just going to get a couple cute christmas outfits and maybe a couple essentials that we didnt get at our showers. I think i will get the DH a red wagon, so that when we go camping he can pull the LO around. 

On the DH front- he finally apologized and is trying to sort out what needs to be done now to prevent any more problems from this DUI. He is trying to find another job to pay the fine, court fees, and attorney fees. I have decided that it is his problem and he can figure it out!


----------



## sigh

Hopeful - glad to hear you got an apology! hope everything gets better for you guys!

I go back and forth with the impatience. Sometimes I'm so anxious to meet her and hold her but then I think about the sleepless nights and how this is the last few months where it will just be me and the DH. 

I woke up today and theres a hard round circle to the right of my belly button. She is pressed up against the front of my stomach.. I am lightly touching it but im scared incase it's her head. It's a very very hard bump... I can feel her move if i cup my hand around it. SOOO WEIRD!!! She has all that space but choses to squish up there. I've had cramps the last few days so I'm wondering if she's going through a growth spurt.


----------



## kellycontrary

I've had mixed responses to my bump, most say, 'wow you are huge for a december baby!' and then I went to see the in laws in ireland, and met a woman who is literally due any day and she said she didnt even realise I was pregnant (I had on a baggy vest top) so who knows?! the in laws think I look 'neat' and that ive lost weight everywhere else which doesnt surprise me as my appetite has really decreased. I could have done with losing that weight pre-pregnancy but hey-ho!! 

My feet and ankles have just started to swell. Thought it was being on a plane back from ireland but it happened yesterday too. no distinction between my calves and my foot - lovely!!! x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

kellycontrary said:


> My feet and ankles have just started to swell. Thought it was being on a plane back from ireland but it happened yesterday too. no distinction between my calves and my foot - lovely!!! x

 :haha: 

DH said my feet look like bear paws! lmao

I don't know if I'll buy much Christmas for this lo this year. And my family wont get much either. 

Don't know if you ladies have seen this but I wanted to share b/c I'v seen so many people with these and put one on my registry as well. They are recalling the bumbo seat because babies are falling out of them :(

https://news.yahoo.com/popular-bumbo-infant-floor-seat-recalled-110245405.html

By the way, I think the parents are idiots for not watching the babies or placing the seat on high surfaces but I wanted to share anyways.


----------



## Kelly M

Blu_Butterfly said:


> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> Don't know if you ladies have seen this but I wanted to share b/c I'v seen so many people with these and put one on my registry as well. They are recalling the bumbo seat because babies are falling out of them :(
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/popular-bumbo-infant-floor-seat-recalled-110245405.html
> 
> By the way, I think the parents are idiots for not watching the babies or placing the seat on high surfaces but I wanted to share anyways.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I have signed up for the cps recall email list but didn't get this one. I'm receiving a bumbo from my sister so I'll be ordering the repair kit. Hopefully it still has the product code and date code on the bottom because it's a used seat and the sticker might have worn off. Can't order the repair kit without that sticker. I wouldn't ever leave my baby unattended in one of those things anyway but the strap would be a nice precaution.Click to expand...


----------



## TropicalFruit

Oh ladies congratulations on your V-days! I didn't even realize I had reached my own! Omg just a few more weeks and we'll be in third tri! 

My bump has popped! The intensity and streght of the kicks and movement are definetly at a new level, so cool! Add in some ligament pain (doesn't it feel awesome to sneeze when you're laying straight on your back?) and how about that fun pain when baby has squeezed himself inside your hip bone? Ouch!

Blu- Hey Blu! :flower:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I had that yucky GTT today. The taste was bad the way it turned my stomach was worse. I had to focus on not throwing up. :(


----------



## TropicalFruit

Ugh that sounds bad! Sorry to hear!


----------



## 1eighty

Re: the Bumbo, lady on the FB page I'm on said exactly the same thing - it's not a product fail, it's a parenting fail. The kids were prolly put up high and unattended, which it not what it's made for, it's not a restraint ffs...

Anyway.

I'm off to 3rd tri on Friday, see you guys soon :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey Tropical :wave: how r u? Happy belated vday!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu_Butterfly said:


> kellycontrary said:
> 
> 
> My feet and ankles have just started to swell. Thought it was being on a plane back from ireland but it happened yesterday too. no distinction between my calves and my foot - lovely!!! x
> 
> :haha:
> 
> DH said my feet look like bear paws! lmaoClick to expand...

What a charmer :haha:

I agree that kid's falling out of the bumbo seat when it's up high is more of a parenting fail. I thought it'd be common sense not to do that!?! I've seen pictures of babies in their rocking/bouncer chairs on kitchen worktops too :dohh: I'm like ''seriously!?!''

See you over there 1eighty :wave:


----------



## kelkel

All of us r so close to third tri already! 
This thread has been great the whole 2nd tri. I snooped over into 3rd tri the other day and saw there's a due November thread already. I can't wait to move over in a week :) 
This tri sure flew by for me hopefully the 3rd tri goes just as fast..

I did my GTt test last week I have to say it wasn't to bad. It tasted like sprite just thicker. 
I was dreading it because when I did it with my son it was so gross ( it was orange) and made me so nauseous.


----------



## Kelly M

1eighty said:


> Re: the Bumbo, lady on the FB page I'm on said exactly the same thing - it's not a product fail, it's a parenting fail. The kids were prolly put up high and unattended, which it not what it's made for, it's not a restraint ffs...
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> I'm off to 3rd tri on Friday, see you guys soon :)

Agreed. I wouldn't put it up on a table and put my baby in it. Or if I did, I would have my hand out ready to catch him and never leave him unattended. Silly parents! I'm still going to use mine and order the strap. 

Yikes! Third tri only a few weeks away for me but time is crawling imo. Just waiting to move into my new place and start decorating and setting up the nursery. Until then, nada.....:wacko:

I'm not sure if I have to do the glucose test thing. I have a midwife appt. in a few weeks but it's only a follow up to my anatomy scan because lo was being stubborn and we couldn't get skull measurements. Sounds like the gt is tons of fun tho. Not!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Woooo! Its my V day!! :). Happy V day too Imsotired xxx
How are all you ladies doing? Xxx


----------



## cookielucylou

We have never had issues with our bumbo, but we always used it on the floor and always supervised use.


----------



## kellycontrary

I just had to look up what v day was :blush: ok, so not long to go then! :) exciting!!!

I now know why pregnant women hold their stomachs alot...I thought perhaps it was because they wanted to emphasise the fact they were preggers and not fat (as thats what I do ahah!) but this week I find myself holding my bump low down because it feels as if I have a bag of rocks in there! 

Im getting such strong wallops from this little boy...not painful but sometimes make me jump or gasp! did it in a meeting yesterday which made a few laugh! I think hes gonna be a rugby player like his dad.... !! x


----------



## TropicalFruit

The GTT test! Now I remember! Baby brain much! :dohh: Mine was orange too, to me it just tasted like flat orange soda, the worst was that you had like 2 minutes to drink it all, something absurd like that!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy VDay BabyForMe83!!

Happy VDay ImSoTired!!

cookielucylou I agree that it's not a product failure, more of a parenting one. 

kellycontrary I hold my stomach a lot. Sometimes it's me rubbing where he is kicking, other times it's just habit! I wonder if boys kick harder than girls b/c his kicking is unbelievable at times. Even though this is my first baby (carried this far), I felt him kicking very early as well. 

TropicalFruit mine was orange. It wasn't the taste as much as how it made me feel afterwards, gross. I was nauseated for the rest of the day.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I think the GTT drink we have over here tastes different to yours in the US. That's the impression I get anyway... ours is like a very very weak squash/cordial drink with water. It's not that unpleasant, and it's only a small cup. I get to try it out again tomorrow... YUM!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks for remembering my V day! Pretty exciting! Happy V day also Babyforme! Just 16 weeks to go!

My glucose test is on the 30th of Aug. Not looking forward to it but I am looking forward to getting it over with and hopefully I pass. I'm so worried about every little thing. 

Blu I think some baby's are more active and kick stronger than others like your boy. My little girl is usually pretty gentle and still feels a little fluttery sometimes. Every once in a while I'll get a big unexpected kick,hit, or roll. She also seems to have a pattern lately. She will be active (at all different times of the day) for 2 days and then she'll have a day where she naps mostly, a warm up day, and then 2 more very active days. It really makes me worry but then the next day she is back pounding away in there. I can't wait to meet her:flower:. I love her so much already. I should really be thinking more about what to name her. 

Baby shower is about 8 weeks away! AHhh! I'm nervous about having so much attention but it'll hopefully be my last shower ever as I don't plan on having another shower for my next baby. 

Anyway I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## JessdueJan

I had to drink one of this litre bottles of original lucozade for my gtt test with my first, I was further on though, about 36 weeks I think because I just suddenly put on a whole load of weight. Hoping to avoid it this time round

Been in hospital overnight with gastroenteritis, in so much pain with it today but baby is very active so that's reassuring!


----------



## cookielucylou

What is the GTT test? I don't remember doing that in my first pregnancy.
I've felt baby kicking a lot earlier in this pregnancy than my last, but I think you are supposed to feel it sooner 2nd time round? My first was a boy and we don't know what this one is yet.
Does everyone else love being pregnant? I really missed it when my DS was born.


----------



## JessdueJan

Gtt is if they suspect you of contracting gestational diabetes during pregnancy. Not everybody has it, I think it's just if you fall into certain risk categories or if, like me, you put on a lot of weight.


----------



## 1eighty

Right girls, time to move on. See you in 3rd tri :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Oo how exciting! See you soon x


----------



## cookielucylou

I seem to have changed to an aubergine today! 
When is everyone having all their baby stuff ready for? All ours is up in the loft so just needs a wash really but I don't know when to get it down. I just hope it hasn't all got damaged.


----------



## NicholaP

I am 1st of December :D xx


----------



## toothfairy29

1eighty said:


> Right girls, time to move on. See you in 3rd tri :)

Congratulations!!! See you soon xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

1eighty said:


> Right girls, time to move on. See you in 3rd tri :)

Congrats! See you in a few weeks!



cookielucylou said:


> I seem to have changed to an aubergine today!
> When is everyone having all their baby stuff ready for? All ours is up in the loft so just needs a wash really but I don't know when to get it down. I just hope it hasn't all got damaged.

Congrats on being an eggplant! We're setting our stuff up slowly. I don't think it'll all come together until after the shower.



NicholaP said:


> I am 1st of December :D xx

Welcome!


----------



## BabyForMe83

1eighty said:


> Right girls, time to move on. See you in 3rd tri :)

oh wow! It's all happening so fast! Congrats! And hope to join you soon! xxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

cookielucylou said:


> I seem to have changed to an aubergine today!
> When is everyone having all their baby stuff ready for? All ours is up in the loft so just needs a wash really but I don't know when to get it down. I just hope it hasn't all got damaged.

I still haven't bought any baby stuff! We've kinda decided to wait till after my birthday (end of september) by that time I'll be 30 weeks. Is that too late to start buying stuff??


----------



## cookielucylou

I don't think that's too late, you should at least have another 7 weeks after then do should be plenty of time for you to buy what you need. Babies need very little in the early days anyway so you only 'need' a few things.


----------



## JessdueJan

How is everyone this morning? Monday already?! 

I have woke up with serious back ache :( but have a lovely day planned with a friend and then the MiL later so hoping the back pain goes away soon. 

Hope everyone has a good day :flow:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Morning! Just had part one of my glucose tolerance test. Gotta go back in 2 hours.
Anybody else have theirs already and had results back??
Hope we're all doing well ladies xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I had my GTT on Friday and the MW said I'll have my results back within a fortnight :)

I've woken up with really sore boobs, they've also grown massively over the past few weeks. Baby feels a lot bigger too. Still have 14 weeks left of this to go!


----------



## kellycontrary

We have bought a few packs of nappies, the odd bit of clothing (basics mainly) a changing/baby box, change mat, buggy and last week I received £70 of high street vouchers as a thank you for a project at work so we spent £50 on a 'love my bear' moses basket. this has me the most emotional as I cant stop staring into it thinking there will be a baby in there in a couple of months...not just any baby, MY baby!!! 

I need to start thinking of feeding bits, bottles, breast pump, sterlizers etc. Luckily, my mum works at boots so she is keeping an eye on deals and generally on whats good and popular! x


----------



## ImSoTired

Babyforme we haven't gotten much either. Just a few bits of clothing and the furniture. Not even the mattress yet of anything. My shower is about when I'm 31 weeks so after that we will be going out and filling in what we didn't get. I wouldn't worry about it.

Speaking of worrying I had an AWFUL weekend. The dog was just terrible and stubborn all weekend long and our water heater is leaking so DH was trying to repair it all weekend (he does that sort of thing for a living). We are just stressed beyond belief. To add to the stress baby was VERY quiet all weekend. I think she somehow was very low and facing my back so I didn't feel much only a faint pop here and there. I was so worried about her and I was contemplating calling the doctor this AM. But as I was lying in bed trying to go back to sleep after DH had gone to work I felt about a dozen pops near my belly button. I feel so much better now! Perhaps I just have a lazy or stubborn baby? 

Anyhow I hope everyone else is doing well and I hope my week is much better than my weekend!


----------



## kelkel

I haven't bought anything for bubs yet.. Besides his outfit to come home in.. However this is our 2nd baby so we have most things already. Really all I need to get is newborn diapers, vasoline (he's being circumcised). And a crib and mattress ( witch we r borrowing) because our son will be going into a toddler bed shortly after baby2 is born so we don't see the need to buy another crib. 

2 odd questions.. 1- anyone due around thanksgiving hoping bubs comes before thanksgiving ( it's my fav. Holiday and I would like to enjoy it) lol
And 2- anyone not moving over to 3rd tri at 27 weeks. I've been popping in and out the last few days and think I'm gonna stay over here a few extra weeks. I don't want the last 3 months to seem to drag reading all the this is it threads. This pregnancy has flown by so I don't want the final few mths to drag.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Great news - just got my GTT results back and all in the clear - normal levels so yaye!!

Not so great news - Doc said my nitrates were coming in at levels that said I could be on my way to a urinary tract infection. So i took the darn antibotics even though I didn't have an UTI but guess what I do have now - a yucky yeast infection :devil:

We have only bought clothes for lo. DH wont let me buy anything else and it's caused so many arguments. I think he thinks i'm being impatient and says I need to wait until after the shower but I'm going nuts - this momma needs to nest!


----------



## sigh

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Good Morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Great news - just got my GTT results back and all in the clear - normal levels so yaye!!
> 
> Not so great news - Doc said my nitrates were coming in at levels that said I could be on my way to a urinary tract infection. So i took the darn antibotics even though I didn't have an UTI but guess what I do have now - a yucky yeast infection :devil:
> 
> We have only bought clothes for lo. DH wont let me buy anything else and it's caused so many arguments. I think he thinks i'm being impatient and says I need to wait until after the shower but I'm going nuts - this momma needs to nest!


Oh man that sucks!! I had both last month... I switched to cotton undies and so far it hasn't come back. Sitting on an icepack helped me get some relief when I had the yeast infection. Hope you're better soon!


----------



## toothfairy29

I am 25 wks tomorrow and so far har had no mention of a GTT?! I see midwife tomorrow, first time since 16 wks which I think is rediculous!! Maybe she will mention it then? When are you supposed to have it and what happens?


----------



## sigh

I barely had any movement from the little one this weekend. I was laying down last night and was getting up to get some water and felt a hard jab near my belly button but it felt like it came from the outside, not the inside. So weird... anyone have this?

I've been feeling down the last few days. I feel like I'm a burden on everyone and just feel sad. I work from home so I don't interact with anyone during the day face to face other than my DH when he gets home so I guess I'm just lonely. hopefully i get out of this funk soon...

My cousin and my sister gave me tons of clothes so I have a lot of stuff. I've only bought a few outfits, a rocker and ceiling fan (Craigslist deals), and some drawer knobs so far. We're having 2 baby showers and the first one is in a few weeks so we're now working on getting everything out of the room and donating stuff we aren't using to make room for all the baby stuff.


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> I barely had any movement from the little one this weekend. I was laying down last night and was getting up to get some water and felt a hard jab near my belly button but it felt like it came from the outside, not the inside. So weird... anyone have this?
> 
> I've been feeling down the last few days. I feel like I'm a burden on everyone and just feel sad. I work from home so I don't interact with anyone during the day face to face other than my DH when he gets home so I guess I'm just lonely. hopefully i get out of this funk soon...
> 
> My cousin and my sister gave me tons of clothes so I have a lot of stuff. I've only bought a few outfits, a rocker and ceiling fan (Craigslist deals), and some drawer knobs so far. We're having 2 baby showers and the first one is in a few weeks so we're now working on getting everything out of the room and donating stuff we aren't using to make room for all the baby stuff.

I definately know how you feel (and also my baby was pretty inactive this weekend which made me nervous and scared to death). I am unemployed and I am home all day and only really talk to DH when he gets home. I feel lonely and sad and just a burden like you mentioned. I think it's just something that happens when you spend a lot of time at home and the hormones don't help. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cookielucylou

We have finally brought a first outfit for baby-its white with a bunny on one side. Everything else we have left over from my DS, obviously if it comes out a girl a shopping trip will be in order!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I pretty much have all of baby's clothes up until she's 3 months, I just need to get vests. I have my pram already and will be using DD's cot, I just need a moses basket and some of the basic stuff really. Oh and to pack my hospital bag, but saving all of that until I'm around 32 weeks.


----------



## nickibrum

Wow I feel like I have been over spending or just super organised. I literally have only got a crib matress and a cot matress to buy. Im still unsure if were getting a cot from the in laws or not but that wont be til baby is at least 4 months old as we have a moses basket and the crib for the first few months. 

Im decorating the nursery this weekend and OH just said he isnt around on the saturday which is annoying as we have a single bed in there. Ill need to get him to load up the car on Friday ready for the skip. 

I sat down and wrote my formal notice for maternity leave last night. Work STILL havent told me if i will get more that SMP which is rather annoying. My last day will be the 9th Nov but Im going to use annual leave in October aswell so I have4 weeks of only working 4 days. :happydance: 

How is everyone? 

I had a midwife appt yesterday. All is going well. I have to wait 4 weeks for my next clinic appt now which seems quite far away- or is that just me??Ill be 29 weeks then. 

Anyone fancy sharing their bump pics now were all about to leave 2nd Tri in the next week or so? xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Good morning ladies!

25 weeks today. Just been for midwife appt. was reassuring as haven't had one since 16 weeks. All was good she felt fundal height and heard heart which I didn't expect.

On the down side I've got to go for the dreaded 3 hour GTT. I'm really worried about it. She said no point doing the 1 hour one just do the 3 hour. Anyone have this one? What wait like? Think I'll go tomorrow and get it over with.


----------



## cookielucylou

I've had hardly any mw appointments this pregnancy, my last was at 16 weeks and I was in and out in 5mins and didn't get a chance to ask her anything. My next isn't until 28 weeks. 
I guess after you have had one pregnancy they just leave you to it-surely there is still just as much chance of something going wrong 2nd time round?


----------



## toothfairy29

cookielucylou said:


> I've had hardly any mw appointments this pregnancy, my last was at 16 weeks and I was in and out in 5mins and didn't get a chance to ask her anything. My next isn't until 28 weeks.
> I guess after you have had one pregnancy they just leave you to it-surely there is still just as much chance of something going wrong 2nd time round?

I only got a 25 wk one as I am 40 this year and have a huge gap as my other 2 are 14 and 16! It does seem crazy the huge gaps but from now it's more often


----------



## cookielucylou

Ohh and I finally have a bump! I seem to have popped out a few days ago, I was getting in the bath looked down and was Ohh where did you come from lol.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey Nicki! I was wondering where you went off to. The title changed! I'd love to be as prepared and organized as you. DH won't let me and it's driving me mad. 

Lolly - does the moses basket go with you in the bed? I've only recently heard of these. 

cookielucylou - what a cute outfit you have picked out! That is an awful long time between appointments. I wonder why they do it that way. And congrats on your bump!

Happy 25 weeks Toothfairy!!! Only 15 more weeks to go for us, whoot! whoot! Glad to hear appointment went ok. I didn't have the 3 hour one, only the 1 hour one and I fell asleep waiting. If I had the 3 hour one I'd probably had of taken it home to do and come back. 

I'm just counting down. Crazy busy at work but still making time to check on some of my favorite b&b ladies! 5 more days until double digits!


----------



## nickibrum

I have my 3 hour GTT (thats the only one you get in the UK) next Tuesday. 

Ive been having huge internet problems and changing the thread on my phone is not the easiest task lol. 

A moses basket can be put anywhere really. It has handles so you can move it around (though according to someone on BnB youre not meant to move when LO is in it.... kinda makes it pointless then right??) We have one to put in the living room or when im in the kitchen. I have a 3 storey house so lots of moving around. 

As for getting organised a) my husband is useless b) he doesnt have a choice lol. He has yet to start on his project of fixing the crib we were given and putting up some shelves in our bedroom.... useless lol. But love him to bits. 

I managed to get one of my sisters over this weekend to help with the house work. I find I cnt spend too long on the floor anymore cleaning up after the dogs. Cant wait to get laminate flooring down!!! But again that was meant to be a job for this weekend and OH is now working. GRRRRRRR...........


----------



## ImSoTired

Hey nicki! Yay eggplants! I'll be one on Thurs I think!

I am so sore and tired today! I think I slept a total of 5 hours maybe. Between the dog being her terrible self and my not being able to get comfortable I was up all night tossing and turning:cry:. The nerves in my back and all of the muscles in my back and legs are so sore. I think it's because of all of the bending I've been doing. I've been bending with my knees to take pressure off of my back but now my legs hurt:dohh: I can't win! I hope I sleep better from here on out....

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TropicalFruit

I too haven't bought anything yet, but one morning last week I sat down on the floor of my baby's room and went through all his baby clothes, separating the newborn and 3 months sizes with my little one sitting on his crib watching. I was talking and singing to him, to which he would fall back laughing at times! :haha: :cloud9:

I must say I got emotional reminiscing, looking at the first hat he wore and so many other things! Just made everything so real, how amazing I am going to have another baby! 

I'm going to order my stroller very soon, as I didn't have one last time, I have a Moby wrap that I'm still using. I'm gonna get some more of my favorite things such as one piece footsies and soft blankets, also some wintery stuff! No shoes tho, I have so many baby shoes you guys wouldn't believe it!


----------



## toothfairy29

25 weeks today!! Just posted bump photo on december babies in preg groups! Thought I would share! Midwife told me it is small and neat but baby is measuring 25 weeks! I feel very brave!!! sorry for photo quality couldnt get light right one room very dark and one very bright!!!
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2









25 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ImSoTired

Toothfairy you have a nice small bump. You're very lucky. I look like I'm ready to pop already. It's a bit depressing. 

Does anyone have any suggestions about what I can do about my sore muscles? I'm sore all over! I'm pretty sure that's the main reason I got almost no sleep last night (besides fighting with the dog, but she was quiet after 12:45 and I just waited up until 1:30 to make sure she was finished) then I slept for maybe 2 hours before waking up to all of these sore muscles and I literally could not get comfortable. It feels like I was working out which I was not. It's my thighs, my back and my shoulders. It's just awful. I took a warm bath earlier to try and ease it a little but being that I couldn't use HOT HOT water it didn't do much. Also if I weren't pregnant I would slather on some topical ointment and take 2 to 4 ibuprofen. I know I can take tylenol but I'm at a loss about what else I can do. I REALLY need to sleep tonight. Any one having a similar problem or know what else I can do?:cry: I'm just so sore!


----------



## toothfairy29

Imsotired

Thank you! Have you tried some gentle stretches? I know it sounds mad but I suffer with by back and am having awful pubis symphis pain at mo. I sit watching tv doing some gentle Pilates type stretches some nights and it seems to help. Also I got a pregnancy pillow to put between my knees in bed. It helps loads!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Tropical, I can only imagine how you feel. I got the same way thinking about my niece starting her first day of school. Just started tearing up. I remember bringing her home from the hospital. 

ImSoTired maybe try a bath with Epsom salts? That's what DH keeps trying to get me to do but I haven't yet. I heard it works wonders. I may try after this yucky infection goes away.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. I'm just so tired and sore and I can't get comfortable enough to sleep because of my muscles feeling sore and just blah. I really just need to sleep but I can't figure out how. I was crying at 5:30 AM because I was so tired. I scared poor DH because he didn't know what was going on. He woke up to me crying and he thought something was really wrong. I need a full body massage or something! I haven't felt like this since I began running on the treadmill a few months before I fell pregnant.:shrug:


----------



## sigh

imsotired - I hope you feel better! I was waking up leg cramps/spasms last week and started doing stretches and it's def helping! You should talk to your doctor - maybe they can recommend something to help!

I had a mini meltdown in front of the dh on Monday. He kept asking me what was wrong and I finally started bawling... I feel like a bother on everyone and it sucks. Feeling better today though... it was good to let it out.

I FINALLY purchased some maternity jeans ($17 at old navy!). The belly band isn't working as well anymore. Now all I need is something to wear at our baby shower!


----------



## LuluSS

Hi everyone! I am a little late. But wanted to join this thread. I am due December 16, with a baby boy :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi and welcome lulu

Nicki.... Are you gonna start a 3rd tri thread soon?'


----------



## BabyForMe83

welcome Lulu! :flower:

Hope you're feeling better imsotired :hug:

I had an emotional meltdown a couple days ago due to an argument with my OH. I can' believe how worked up I got.. my crying almost turned into a panic attack and I could hear my heart pumping in my ears... This has been my first serious bout of tears and it took me completely by surprise how intense it was. Ever since then, I've felt a little uncertain about the future and a little emotionally unstable :cry:

I hope you ladies are doing better xx


----------



## kellycontrary

I've been getting calf and foot cramps in the night too!
I've suffered with a nose bleed also, but just the once, however last night I woke up to go to the loo and had a stuffy nose .... now this is def tmi so sorry, but I felt something at the back of my throat, when I coughed into a tissue it was a lot of bloody mucus. COuldnt sleep for ages after that as I kept tasting it! Anyone else had that issue? I've read my little preggers book, know its quite normal but its also quite disgusting!!! x


----------



## cookielucylou

Woo I'm now in double figures!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks girls. I am feeling a little better but I have still haven't been sleeping too well. I can't figure it out.

25 weeks today for me and babyforme! Woohoo! 

So I am stressing about the shower. I found a really cute game about the diaper raffle which would be awesome to get a pack of diapers but I also like the poems about bringing books. Would it be selfish of me to ask for both? I don't expect everyone to participate but my asking wouldn't be too selfish, would it? I don't know. Maybe I will just do one or the other...


----------



## kelkel

Congrats cookie on double figures.. It's such a great milestone :) 

I get calf cramps all the time at least twice a day. I was told it could be from dehydration so I've been constantly drinking water to see if it helps..


----------



## hopeful2012

Yesterday was my V-Day!!!!


----------



## nickibrum

could you split it down the middle and some get a book invite and some get a diaper invite? Maybe family gets one type and friends get another?? 

Baby is wriggling around like crazy today. I swear I saw his head pop out of my belly yesterday. I could actually cup with my hand what had poked out!! I was lying down and my belly was proper lopsided. :haha:

My belly button has well and truely popped now :( 

I spent my evening last night trying to sort out the crap from the spare room. Lots of stuff going to the tip! OH is currently playing his xbox....mentioned 3 times now if he wouldnt mind dismantling the single bed and putting it in the car ready for me to take tomorrow. Grrrrr... :doh:

An update on other things: my sister (with anorexia) is getting admitted to hospital on Tuesday. Luckily its just down the road from my house and with me going on maternity leave in 10 weeks (yes only 10 weeks!!) it will make all the difference as my family live 35-50 mins away depending on traffic. Its broke my heart but it really is the best place for her. :cry:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Lolly - does the moses basket go with you in the bed? I've only recently heard of these.

Sorry Blu, have only just seen this! :dohh:

You can have moses baskets in bed with you, or you can just buy the stand to have them on :thumbup: I think you might call moses baskets 'bassinets' over there? Or I may just be wrong!? :haha: 

https://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/products/images/large/B6271.jpg

26 weeks today for me, can not believe I'll be moving over to 3rd tri in just a week! It's a little bit scary actually :argh:


----------



## sigh

Nicki - haha my dh was playing xbox yesterday and I told him to put the bags in the trunk (filled with clothes to donate) so I can drop them off at the donation center today and of course, it's still in the same spot today. sighhh. I hope your sister recovers soon!!

Imsotired- glad you're feeling a little better! Happy 25 weeks! My friend did the diaper thing and I wanted to do it too but my sister said that would be "forcing people to spend more money". I think they're doing the book instead of greeting card thing. My friend just did the diaper thing but a lot of people didn't participate.

Hi LuluSS :hi:


----------



## ImSoTired

I think I have a solution to my shower problem. I have written my own poem for a diaper and book game. This way it is one game and I won't worry about asking too much of my guests... how does it sound?

"*Book and Diaper Game*

You can bring a pack of diapers 
size 1, 2, or 3 
Or you can bring a book for Mommy and Daddy to read to me!

Bring one or bring both,
either one will do,
with each one you get a chance to win a prize for YOU! 

Thank you!"


----------



## sigh

Very cute poem :) Good idea!

I wanted to use a moses basket but decided against it after reading this: 
https://consumerreports.org/cro/bassinets/buying-guide.htm

I'm going to try to avoid using a bassinet but I probably will have to for atleast the first few weeks.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks Lolly! Yes, we call it a bassinet. I had no idea what everyone had been talking about until now! :doh: Happy 26 weeks!

Happy 25 weeks Imsotired! 

kellycontrary I haven't experienced that. Sounds yucky! I hope things get better for you. 

cookielucylou congrats on being in double digits! 

hopeful2012 Happy V-day!

Nicki I know that had to be tough choice. I hope she gets better soon.

AFM - Im doing well. No complaints. This morning my phone was down by my belly and the alarm was going off and I didn't hear it because I was sleeping hard. Well LO did NOT like that and woke me up with such strong kicks I thought I was having contractions. I woke up so scared and didn't know what to do. Then I cut the alarm off and he stopped. I'm guessing this guy will not be a morning person!


----------



## ImSoTired

Feeling pretty good today. baby is a bit on the lazy side today but hoping she perks up soon. I'm so tried of all of the worrying I do....
I ended up sleeping pretty well last night which I'm happy about. Getting close to double digits! Pretty exciting! Also DH and I are going to go and register for my baby shower because I want to sent the invites out by the second week of Sept.

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## LemonTea

cookielucylou said:


> What is the GTT test? I don't remember doing that in my first pregnancy.
> I've felt baby kicking a lot earlier in this pregnancy than my last, but I think you are supposed to feel it sooner 2nd time round? My first was a boy and we don't know what this one is yet.
> Does everyone else love being pregnant? I really missed it when my DS was born.

I seriously love being pregnant. Obviously I'm still in the 2nd trimester which everyone tells me is the good part compared to the feeling gross first trimester, and the feeling huge, tired and ungainly in the 3rd, but I really do love it. I'm surprised every day at how quickly the time has been flying by, and sometimes I feel like with how busy I am with work and stuff, I'm not getting a chance to savor it like I'd otherwise want to. But at any rate, I haven't had a difficult pregnancy (I think my body is making up for the fact that it took so long to get pregnant in the first place lol) and I'm actually looking forward to giving birth. 

I have a gestational diabetes test scheduled for my next midwife appointment at the end of September, and I'm honestly freaking out about it. I think I eat pretty well compared to the average Joe, and I don't have many (if any) risk factors, but I know that if I fail it, I will get bumped out of the birth center and will have to see an OB instead of my midwife and that is seriously my worst nightmare! The only shining light is that my test will be done with a sandwich, a piece of fruit, and a glass of fruit juice rather than with some crazy sugary syrup or candy, so at least I shouldn't be grossed out by it! I even get to make my own sandwich.



cookielucylou said:


> I seem to have changed to an aubergine today!
> When is everyone having all their baby stuff ready for? All ours is up in the loft so just needs a wash really but I don't know when to get it down. I just hope it hasn't all got damaged.

We are slowly getting things ready. This is our first so nothing from a previous baby to sort through. My SIL did give us a bag full of gently used baby clothes and towels and washcloths and things, and is also letting us borrow her boppy and breastfriend pillow. We also got a carseat and stroller as gifts from family, and we've started working on the nursery (bought the crib, repainting a dresser), so I feel like we have a solid start.



kelkel said:


> 2 odd questions.. 1- anyone due around thanksgiving hoping bubs comes before thanksgiving ( it's my fav. Holiday and I would like to enjoy it) lol
> And 2- anyone not moving over to 3rd tri at 27 weeks. I've been popping in and out the last few days and think I'm gonna stay over here a few extra weeks. I don't want the last 3 months to seem to drag reading all the this is it threads. This pregnancy has flown by so I don't want the final few mths to drag.

Gah. I feel like the 2nd trimester has really flown by -- I'm about three weeks away from third, and with how busy things are with work, I feel like I've hardly had time to check the threads for this trimester, let alone looking forward to the 3rd! It's crazy to think that I'm basically six months pregnant already! 



Blu_Butterfly said:


> We have only bought clothes for lo. DH wont let me buy anything else and it's caused so many arguments. I think he thinks i'm being impatient and says I need to wait until after the shower but I'm going nuts - this momma needs to nest!

My DH is the same way! He really wants us to hold off on buying anything that someone else might buy or let us borrow. I've been okay with the not buying anything for the most part -- I know we'll get a ton of clothes and toys, and can probably wait a little closer to 30 weeks or so to get anything we don't get as a gift. But we're planning to use cloth diapers and I am dying to get my hands on some! I've added some newborn diapers to our registry -- not because I think people will give us all of them, but just to give people the hint that we're using cloth and not disposables. Adding them to the registry just about overwhelmed me with the cuteness -- if there is one thing I'm struggling not to buy, that's it.



nickibrum said:


> Wow I feel like I have been over spending or just super organised. I literally have only got a crib matress and a cot matress to buy. Im still unsure if were getting a cot from the in laws or not but that wont be til baby is at least 4 months old as we have a moses basket and the crib for the first few months.
> 
> Im decorating the nursery this weekend and OH just said he isnt around on the saturday which is annoying as we have a single bed in there. Ill need to get him to load up the car on Friday ready for the skip.
> 
> I sat down and wrote my formal notice for maternity leave last night. Work STILL havent told me if i will get more that SMP which is rather annoying. My last day will be the 9th Nov but Im going to use annual leave in October aswell so I have4 weeks of only working 4 days. :happydance:

Sounds like you have a lot done! Is this baby your first? If so, you are definitely on the ball! If DH wasn't so adamant about saving as much money as possible (or rather, letting other people buy things so we don't have to) I think we'd have a lot more baby things. I think I'm giving myself until after my first shower -- I have one tentatively scheduled for the first weekend in October -- and then I'm going to let myself loose and start buying things that I think we probably won't get as a gift or to borrow. 

Your post reminds me to ask: *For those who are working, when do you plan to stop working prior to maternity leave? A few weeks before baby's due date? Right up until the baby decides to come? *


----------



## sigh

I don't get a fully paid maternity leave so I'm working until I go into labor which should be fun lol.

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello ladies!

How are we all? Double digits for me today!! 99 and counting!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on double digits toothfairy! Mine will be on Wed I think! So exciting!


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm going to be 27weeks this week I really don't feel ready to move over to third tri though. I've popped over to have a look and it mostly seems to be lady's ready to pop.


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^^ Exactly the same! I am no where near ready for 3rd tri yet, just moving over makes me all scared :argh: I can't wait for baby to be here obviously, but I'm really enjoying pregnancy and I'm trying to make it last!


----------



## toothfairy29

The 3rd tri doesn't seem relevant to us yet does it? I'm there next week and the posts are all about labour as you said. Nicki will have to transfer us over!


----------



## ImSoTired

I agree. I look into the third tri on occasion but I don't feel ready for it yet. I'm sure we will soon enough though!


----------



## cookielucylou

Hopefully this thread will continue over there so I know some people at the same stage as me.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good morning ladies :flower:

Double digits for me! Whoot! Whoot! :happydance:

Congrats on double digits toothfairy! :dance:

I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow. I can't believe some of you will be third trimester this week. 

I can't imagine moving over to third trimester either. Everyone's post is "this is it!" I don't want to see that every day, not that I'm not excited for others, but it's hard to relate when we're still so early. I'm moving over when you ladies do. So until someone makes a thread for us over there, I'm staying put :sulk:


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha I agree Blu! Happy 99 days! Isn't it mad to think that before we know it one by one we'll all be posting our own this is it! Wonder who will be first...... And last!!


----------



## toothfairy29

The though of us all looking for labour signs reminds me of trying to conceive and looking for pregnancy symptoms!! Does anyone else kinda miss those days of peeing on a stick from 3dpo?!!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh and I think there was a question about when we were going out on Maternity leave posted. Since I'm Due Dec. 4, I plan to go out Nov. 30 but we'll see how things go. I'm going to meet with our Benefits Coordinator to go through the paperwork and get things sorted out. Will stay out for 8/9 weeks.

And Toothfairy - I was a POAS addict! lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

Toothfairy I had a bit of a rocky road TTC and I don't miss getting bfns! But I do look back on the pics I have of my bfp and think of that day and smile. I was so over joyed and I just could hardly believe it. I must have poas 20 times that week just to see the positive! And I remember I found out two hours before DH got home and when he walked in I couldn't even keep a straight face and I just giggled and couldn't even get the words out. He was nervous I could tell but I was in such shock I didn't care. Now I think about how happy he is and how proud and excited he is about the baby and I'm sure I smile just as big as when I saw that first bfp. I can only imagine how we will feel when we hold our baby for the first time!:cloud9:


----------



## toothfairy29

I think I remember you from ttc I'm so tired. Think i spent hours every month squinting at tests trying to see lines and waiting for opks to smile at me! It was the worst thing ever especially after a couple of miscarriages BUT I still miss feeding my addiction!!!


----------



## sigh

hiiiiiiii ladies! I had a drs appt today...everything good so far! I'm doing well, except that I had a severe leg cramp early this morning that lasted almost 10 mins and I'm still sore from it :(

Has anyone had braxton hicks contractions? I talked to my dr about some random cramping I had and she said it was braxton hicks. I didn't think that happened until the 3rd trimester.


----------



## cookielucylou

I dont know when there supposed to start but I've recently started getting them. They make my bump go really hard, and it feels quite uncomfy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I've had them as well. No too much cramping but a lot of tightness and pressure. It lasts a miute or two and then goes away. I was told it was braxton hicks. I think it's common from about 20 weeks on and they just get more and more common as the pregnancy develops. I do get a bit scared of them sometimes because the pressure is pretty uncomfortable and it feels like I'm going to pop or something, lol.


----------



## LemonTea

toothfairy29 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> How are we all? Double digits for me today!! 99 and counting!!!

I'll be in double-digits tomorrow -- roughly 100 more days to go according to my ticker!


----------



## sigh

phew ok I'm not the only one :) I've been hearing too many scary stories and it made me a little paranoid.

I've had a burst of energy since yesterday and have checked off a lot of things on the to do list. We're installing a ceiling fan in the nursery today :)

How are you ladies doing? How is the nursery planning going?


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh was it you that picked out the same bedding set as I did? The happi one with the owls? I just registered at babie r us and that was the most expensive thing on my registry! Hoping someone feels generous enough to shell out for it. I figure it's worth a shot and if people don't want to spend too much then that's fine. Thats why my shower if 8 weeks before my due date- so I can go and buy whatever I don't get. There is so much that we need! It made me a bit nervous registering because there is just so much! I have a list of things DH and I will need to buy for baby ourselves and a list of things we will need in case we don't get certain things from the shower. I better start saving pennies! I'm most concerned about bottles as I'm not sure I will be able to nurse and I don't know what kind of bottles she will like. Still so much to think about and do!

Sigh to answer your question I would LOVE to start working on the nursery. However I'm going to have to wait until after the shower to properly nest because I can't afford to get all that stuff on my own. So stressful! 

Baby is a bit more quiet today. I'm hoping she's down low or just very tired. It always makes me nervous when I don't feel her for a little while!


----------



## sigh

Yess I registered for the same bedding! I'm thinking I might just buy crib sheets from walmart or something, make a bed skirt,and buy the quilt i love from pottery barn since I have a $50 gc that I've been holding onto for years. I'm lucky that I'm getting a lot of hand me downs from family members so there's less stuff for us to buy. I might buy our carseat soon - Babies r Us is having a trade in event until Sept 16th that gives you 25% off if you trade in old baby gear. You can easily find stuff in the free section on craigslist to trade in. In your BRU registry packet, there should be a coupon for a free Similac bottle. I figure I'll try that first since it has good reviews and if it doesn't work I'll try something else. My sister bought the whole dr browns set and neither of her kids would use it and she couldn't return it so I don't want to make the same mistake!!

We're working on the closet and fan this week. I found this fan on craigslist for $20. I had DH paint the blades white and plan to dress up the chandelier portion a little bit :) https://images.lowes.com/product/converted/049694/049694237811xl.jpg


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Sigh what a cute fan. 

I'm 26 weeks today, Whoot! Whoot!

I think I'm going to have a feisty one on my hands. He kicks deliberately at times, like if I poke my belly, or if it's too loud in the room, or too hot. Last night the kicks were so hard my whole belly was shaking - not just the spot where he kicked. And he's pushing in places now. Not just one off kicks, slow deliberate pushing against my belly. I'm now feeling pushing at the same time on sides on my stomach - weird. I think he must be stretching. I'm really quite amazed! And my belly button, which has always been a deep inny, is now quite shallow and very stretched looking (gross). The holes where I once had my belly button pierced are horrible looking - oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh you are so crafty! I wish I had the talent and ambition to do everything myself!That's awesome!The fan is cute too.

Baby is a little quiet again today:wacko:. I have felt a few things but they are very gentle and muffled almost. Hoping she's just sleepy or hiding. Always makes me nervous but then she starts kicking again. My ticker says 100 days so tomorrow will be double digits! Then Thurs I'll be 26 weeks but that's also the day I'll be going to take my gt test. Fx'd I pass!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## nickibrum

Hey everyone. 

Been a very busy bank holiday weekend for me. Lots of decorating- yes the nursery! Wallpapering will commence on saturday and then Ill upload some images. :happydance: teh yellow and green is brighter than expected but will still work. 

Had my GTT today; if i dont hear from them by 5pm tomorrow than im fine. AGAIN they couldnt get blood from me....5 tries later SUCCESS! Also my sister went into the rehab place today. Seems cozy but she is physically not allowed to leave for at least 8 weeks or more depending on her treatment. I doubt she will be out by the time LO arrives :( Hopefully they will let her out just for a few hours when Im in hospital. 

98 days today! 

Only 6 weeks of full time work! woohoo!

p.s. when was the thread moved from 2nd Tri to Pregnancy Groups?? I didnt do that! I got so confused when I couldnt see it today.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hey guys! Hope you are all doing well!

My midwife called today to let me know my glucose tolerance test came back within the normal range - yay!:happydance:

Thought I'd share my bump pic with you guys as I looked in the mirror today and was pretty sure I've had a growth spurt!!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120828-00846.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## toothfairy29

Great bump baby for me!

Nicki I noticed it had moved too! I thought it was just my computer!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good, that means we don't have to create a new thread since this one isn't on a trimester form. Sometimes the admins move threads, but they usually post a message saying that they have moved a thread. 

Wb Nicki! I hope all is well.

ImSoTired you have quite a number of milestones this week. GL on the GTT test!

Fab bump babyforme83!


----------



## cookielucylou

I hadn't even noticed it had moved-I go to subscribed threads otherwise I never find where I've posted again.


----------



## LemonTea

cookielucylou said:


> I hadn't even noticed it had moved-I go to subscribed threads otherwise I never find where I've posted again.

Same here! But it looks like our problem with moving the thread to 3rd trimester was solved for us!


----------



## ImSoTired

Double digits today! Hooray! :thumbup:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on double digits ImSoTired!


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats I'm so tired!!!

UK girls.... I just went to Boots to pick up my Bounty Pack and my 2 Emmas diary packs. What a disappointment! I was sooooooo excited and saved them til I was home and sat with a cup of tea to open. Just bloody leaflets and samples of washing liquid and some bizarre dried Blackberry flakes?????!:growlmad: Am gutted! Was expecting mini baby lotions and potions and nappy sample?!! Am sure this is what was in them when I had my 14 and 16 year olds!!!


----------



## kellycontrary

toothfairy - that does sound disappointing! Won't bother then! x


----------



## cookielucylou

I got my bounty pack last week and I was also disappointed-I got a sample of wash liquid and conditioner and a small pot of sudacreme. Last time round I had a small pampers kit with small pack of wipes and a few nb nappies.


----------



## sigh

Thanks :) Being crafty is saving me money and it's not hard at all! Trying to learn how to sew now. It's a little frustrating but worth it! Almost done my slipcover for the rocker!

So the baby was very quiet today... no good morning thumps. I was starting to get a little worried until I was eating lunch and POP -2 hard kicks right in the rib. It actually hurt a little!


----------



## BabyForMe83

toothfairy29 said:


> Congrats I'm so tired!!!
> 
> UK girls.... I just went to Boots to pick up my Bounty Pack and my 2 Emmas diary packs. What a disappointment! I was sooooooo excited and saved them til I was home and sat with a cup of tea to open. Just bloody leaflets and samples of washing liquid and some bizarre dried Blackberry flakes?????!:growlmad: Am gutted! Was expecting mini baby lotions and potions and nappy sample?!! Am sure this is what was in them when I had my 14 and 16 year olds!!!

Yeah! A complete load of rubbish! My OH went through it and threw pretty much all of it away!!

Yay for double digits! Congrats Imsotired xxx

Hope you all are doing well:flower:

Is anyone else experiencing unexplained bouts of rage?? I've been feeling sooo angry inside since yesterday... can't actually pinpoint it to anything but just feel soo tense and just waiting for someone to say/do the wrong thing so that I can let rip...
I've tried a hot bath today and taking my mind off things by cooking... so far I'm reasonably mellow but the question is... for how long?....:nope:


----------



## ImSoTired

Babyforme congrats also on 99 days to go. Thats just a bit over 3 months and we'll have our little babies!

As for the rage I haven't had anything too bad. I do get angry sort of easily but I just try and ignore it and it eventually passes. I have a harder time dealing with stress. I cry at the thought of anything stressful. I'm prone to anxiety and depression so that worries me a little but it eventually passes also. These hormones are absolutely crazy! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## toothfairy29

My Hormones seem to be going crazy at the moment too. I feel really 'restless' inside if that makes sense? I don't know if I'm angry or sad or upset or what most days. I just feel all odd and jumbled up and definitely not in a nice way. Hubby keeps saying I am down in the dumps. I can't explain why though


----------



## Kelly M

Hi ladies! I'm back from my road trip to Colorado. That car ride was pretty tough but not as bad as I thought it would be. My feet became swollen and I got sick on the way there but it was so worth it to see my family. I did however have an extremely embarrassing moment on the trip up there. We stopped in Albuquerque to eat some mexican food and I ended up throwing it up all over the outdoor patio of the restaurant right by the front door and the windows of all the people eating inside. I made it into the bushes off to the side at least but still mighty embarrassing. The waitress came out just as I was chucking it all up next to the table. :( 

On a lighter note, I found this awesome baby wipe solution recipe site. If any of you are using reusable wipes this is a great site for several wipe solution recipes to save money and experiment with variety or if your baby has really sensitive skin. Can't wait to give it a try! It's much better for the environment. :)

https://www.zany-zebra.com/cloth-wipe-solution.shtml

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## BabyForMe83

ImSoTired said:


> Babyforme congrats also on 99 days to go. Thats just a bit over 3 months and we'll have our little babies!
> 
> As for the rage I haven't had anything too bad. I do get angry sort of easily but I just try and ignore it and it eventually passes. I have a harder time dealing with stress. I cry at the thought of anything stressful. I'm prone to anxiety and depression so that worries me a little but it eventually passes also. These hormones are absolutely crazy! I hope you feel better soon!

They really are making me feel crazy! Thanks hun:flower:


----------



## BabyForMe83

toothfairy29 said:


> My Hormones seem to be going crazy at the moment too. I feel really 'restless' inside if that makes sense? I don't know if I'm angry or sad or upset or what most days. I just feel all odd and jumbled up and definitely not in a nice way. Hubby keeps saying I am down in the dumps. I can't explain why though

Yep I can completely understand the whole restless inside feeling too... I hope it passes for us soon xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies.......I have just been googling water births......guess what.....you sometimes poo into the water and they scoop it away with a little fishing net!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I quite fancied one of these (water birth not poo!!!!) :haha:until now!!! It never occurred to me that this would happen! God the thought of hubby seeing thats just makes me squirm! I'm quite funny about things like that!!!!!!:blush:


----------



## nickibrum

toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies.......I have just been googling water births......guess what.....you sometimes poo into the water and they scoop it away with a little fishing net!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I quite fancied one of these (water birth not poo!!!!) :haha:until now!!! It never occurred to me that this would happen! God the thought of hubby seeing thats just makes me squirm! I'm quite funny about things like that!!!!!!:blush:

Haha I know. I was interested in a water birth until my friend said that she was also thinking of it until her midwife said its likely to happen and they have to "sieve the baby out".... gross! Ive managed nearly 5 years with my hubby not seeing me poop! 

Im going to try and use th pool for the first stages of labour and then move to a birthing ball or something. I need to chat with my consultant at my next appt as I have no idea what options are available to me anymore. 

I have to travel to London tomorrow morning.... very early start which i am not looking forward to at all. :( But the petrol money makes it worth it lol. 

Have you noticed that Santas Grotto has become live? I started buying xmas pressies in agner today. They have some great ideas. xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Nicki what do you mean santas grotto has gone live??


----------



## cookielucylou

That section of the forum opened :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh yeah!!! I thought it was some secret website I'd never been told about!!!


----------



## cookielucylou

No just on here-there have been lots of people trying to get it open as it is only there near Christmas. 
We should all have new babies for this Christmas :)


----------



## cookielucylou

OH's sister was sending us loads of house links yesterday evening, I know she was trying to help but I don't think she was really thinking. We have been finding it hard trying to find somewhere for our requirements(3 bed, long term, allows pets and on a tight budget) and she was sending them to show us there were loads on there. Well have of them were 3rd storey flats in buildings with out lifts-not very practical with 2 small children. I find it annoying as people keep trying to rush us to find somewhere but it's taken us ages to save up enough to private rent so I want somewhere that is right for us as it would take us ages to save up to be able to move again with how much fees and deposits cost.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Woke up to bright red blood this morning when I wiped -twice. So I hopped in the shower, put on a panty liner and called after hours number since doctors office wasn't quite open yet. Terrified :( called me back and told me to come into the office, not go to hospital since I wasn't having contractions. Waiting to be seen now


----------



## sigh

Blu - I hope you're ok! No pain/Contractions is a good sign. My sister had blood throughout her first pregnancy and everything turned out fine. Try to stay calm! :hugs:


I was feeling good and not hormonal until yesterday. Went for a haircut and asked to have 1 1/2 inches taken off... instead she took off 5+ inches. I had my glasses off and couldn't see. Been crying the last day... It looks sooo bad and she made weird awkward layers on the bottom so to get it fixed they'll have to make it shorter. My hair was the only thing that actually made me feel pretty... now i just feel ugly and fat. And my baby shower is in a little over a week. feel like crap.


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu I hope everything is ok. Fx'd for you.

Sigh sorry about your bad hair cut. How is it that some people just can't follow instructions? I'm sure you look fine though so don't worry. Fat and ugly, HA! You should see a pic of me, I'm the definition of both!

As for me I am 26 weeks today and going for my GTT. Not looking forward to it and dreading that I may fail. So nervous and anxious going to the doctor anyway:wacko:.

Baby is having another lazy day so far....It makes me so anxious when I don't feel a ton of movement. I just hope that she is ok. Come on baby wiggle, wiggle!

My shower invites go out today as well. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## BabyForMe83

Blu fxd that everything is ok. I'll be thinking of you and watching this thread to know that all is ok.

Sigh, sorry your having a bad time - I know how you're feeling. I have a phobia of hairdressers from previous experiences... I'm sure you still look gorgeous and I hope your baby shower cheers you up a bit xx

Imsotired fxd that all is ok for your GTT. I was certain mine would come back with bad results (considering the amount of sweet things I've been eating recently and the fact that I have PCOS) but everything was fine! I'm sure yours will be too.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Thanks ladies. Happy to report that me and lo are doing ok. Dr. checked and said that my cervix was still closed, i wasn't dialated and that my cervix is just probably irritated (probably thanks to my late night bd session). Said to keep an eye on the blood and if it increases or if i start to get other symptoms like cramping or contractions to give him a call back. I have an appointment with my reg OB in two weeks. Hoping nothing happens between now an then - or ever for that matter. Still pretty shaken up. I don't think there is a scarier sight than blood for a mom that's suffered a loss. I just want to go home but I cant today. Too busy at work and I have class tonight. :( I'm taking off tomorrow though.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Blu!! You must have been worried sick? Did it stop?


----------



## JessdueJan

Glad everything's ok Blu :) enjoy your day off tomorrow! x


----------



## ImSoTired

Glad everything is ok Blu! My doctor warned me about bd'ing too much or roughly because of all of the bleeding I had in the 1st tri. He said my cervix must get easily irritated and I don't want to over do it. DH was there when he said it and they both blushed. I laughed! 

Got my Gtt done. The stuff was a little yucky but I've drinken worse stuff....The blood draw particularly hurt this time and I'm not sure why. Maybe she used a bigger needle on me than usual? I didn't look because when I do I have this instinct to pull away, always have. But ouch it sucked. Anyhow I'm just hoping my results come back all clear! I see my OB in 1 week so I'm sure I'll hear all about it if I have gd or if I gained too much again:wacko:. 

Baby is quiet today. Much quieter than yesterday. She's worrying me a little. I hope she perks up soon! Perhaps it's just a groth spurt or something. Fx'd all is well in there!


----------



## nickibrum

Glad everything is ok Blu! Its worrying hey when something like that happens. 

Im sure your hair doesnt look as bad as you think it does hunny. Though I hope you havent had to pay! 

Ive been down to london today and then stopped in to see my sister on the way home. :) Obviously she was happy to see us and we're not the "bad guys" anymore which is great. 

Friday tomorrow- THANK GOD! Still waiting to hear about my maternity package- though apparently its been sorted so just waiting to get the confirmation..... grRrrrr!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I am preparing myself for baby already! I went into walmart and bought travel size shampoo, toothpaste, contact solution, and soap. I also bought huge overnight pads for after I give birth, breast pads, nipple cream, and a nipple sheild. I also bought baby a hamper. I came home and I wrote a list of things I still need for my hospital bag. I haven't begun packing it, and probably won't for a few more weeks but I want to make sure I have everything I need. Walmart did not have ANY nightgowns that I would wear. Is it so much to ask that they carry a few plain nightshirts? I would like to find a cheap nightshirt or two that I could wear in the hospital but I can't seem to find any. Is anyone else starting to run around like a crazy woman buying things, making lists, and preparing? 

I'm pretty stressed right now because I've no idea whether I passed that gtt and baby is still pretty lazy. I just wish she'd kick for 10 mins or so to put me at ease. 

I'm feeling really energetic the past few hours but I know I will crash later as I was exhausted earlier. 

Just feeling crazy:wacko: hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## kellycontrary

ImSoTired- need to get lists sorted! My mum keeps bugging me about what I need, so really need some time to sit and think about it!

Thought Id share my first strange dream. I dreamt that I looked down at my stomach and I could see an outline of a foot, very, very clear. I looked away and then looked down again and my stomach was opening up like an envelope - not gross or bloody or anything and I could see the babies head. I very calmly said to my mum (who was the only one i my dream) "Shall I take the baby out do you think or shall I wait for a doctor?" she told me to take it out - which I did - painless - and that was it. Plus it was a healthy baby girl not boy! and I named her Lyla....this has never been on our girls list of names. 

Totally bizarre, but I wish labour was going to be like that!!!!


----------



## cookielucylou

We have decided to get our baby stuff down from the loft beginning of November as we don't have the space for it to be sat around longer than necessary. I will be 4 weeks off my due date then and if baby does decide to come early oh can pop up to pick up a few baby gros. We plan to co-sleep again anyway and we still have most other bits we need out for my toddler. 
We have a mw appointment on the 11th so shall be talking to the mw then about having a home birth.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

No more red blood, only brown, yaye! Thanks for the well wishes ladies. We are doing ok. I took the day off plus its a holiday weekend so I don't go back to work until Tuesday. 

You've got a great start ImsoTired. I havent even started yet!


----------



## nickibrum

Great news Blu

I havent started packing for the hospital bag but I picked up a big nightshirt when I was last at primark. I stupidly bought a size 10 and i have a feeling i should have gone for the 12. :doh: 

Ill pick up some shampoo etc on my next monthly shop. 

I did think I might do OH a small hamper aswell; nappy with a peg to stick on his nose, tissues to wipe away the tears, oven mitts to have while changing said nappy, apron to protect clothes, rocket fuel coffee to stay awake during the sleepness nights, and match sticks to keep his eyes open incase the coffee fails. think he will see the funny side to it??

Oh I just wrote a poem to put in it- ps OH is terrified of the nappies!

A mummy's guide for dads guide; tackling the first nappy.....

A peg for your nose and tissues for the tears,
I hope this starts to set aside your fears, 
But just incase I have included too, 
an apron and oven mitts to protect from the poo. 
Sleepness nights are just a par for the course
while our baby boy cries til his throat is horse. 
Here is some coffee and matchsticks too 
which should all show how much I know (and love) you 

xx


----------



## sigh

Blu - Glad you're both ok!! :)

Imsotired - wow you're prepared! I haven't even started to think about what to pack. Someone told me to try drinking really cold water to get her to move and I tried it yesterday and got a few light pops! She's isn't kicking today but I'm getting this poking feeling that kind of hurts!


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> Blu - Glad you're both ok!! :)
> 
> Imsotired - wow you're prepared! I haven't even started to think about what to pack. Someone told me to try drinking really cold water to get her to move and I tried it yesterday and got a few light pops! She's isn't kicking today but I'm getting this poking feeling that kind of hurts!

I'm nowhere near prepared but I'm getting there! I feel like I'm scrambling and I just want everything to be done and perfect. I'm getting little bursts of energy where I just want to buy and do and get ready and then I'm back to sleepy. I still have a lot to do untilI consider myself prepared but I'm taking it a week at a time because I worry about money. Hopefully the approx 14 weeks I have will be more than enough time to get it all sorted.

Baby hs been kicking a bit today but she's not overly active. I'm thinking she must be tired lately. She's also been pretty gentle and I'm wondering if she's not turned in a way that she can't get a good kick in. I think she's ok. I just get nervous because I feel like she shoulkd be doing more. But in the same token, every baby is different and she may just be growing. And the water thing does work but I have to lie down afterward to feel her.


----------



## cookielucylou

Almost forgot I am 27 weeks today so officially 3rd tri now! I'm hoping oh will come maternity clothes shopping with me on monday as I can only just do my normal jeans up now and there getting quite uncomfy.


----------



## nickibrum

haha.... I was out of my normal jeans weeks ago! maternity jeans are soooooooooo comfy! why cant all jeans be elasticated??? lol.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on 3rd tri cookie! 

What a cute idea Nicki! How thoughtful. 

I hope the next trimester flies by! Everyone else I know who's pregnant just had theirs over the last month and week. I'm the only one left and December seems so far away.


----------



## JessdueJan

Nicki that is lovely, very cute and I'm sure he will see the funny side. 

I am so unprepared! Only things I have bought are a few newborn cloth nappies :dohh: saw that asda have a baby event on so going to pop there and get a few packs of vests an sleep suits. We've stayed team yellow so just want to buy the bare minimum clothes wise until baby is born and I can go on a blue or pink shopping spree...online! 
Will probably get my bits and bobs in the next couple of weeks, being organised is not my strongpoint!


----------



## Kelly M

Awww Nicki that's such a cute idea. 

We still have a few things to buy but pretty much got everything we need from our baby shower and family members. 

Anyone else's family making arrangements to come visit? My dh has to go pretty much right back to work so my mom is coming out to help me (she lives 1,000 miles away) for the first two weeks. After that I think I'll be on my own while dh is at work but he's trying to talk to his parents to see if they want to come out when my mom leaves to help me out. I don't know if I want them around so soon. One family visiting right after the next? My mom will be helpful but his parents are not so comforting like mine. How do I tell him, without sounding rude, that I while I'm scared to be alone, I'm also not sure I want his parents around so soon either? Or, should I suck it up and take the help even though his parents kind of drive me nuts sometimes? Will it screw with me and lo getting into a routine having so much company for the first three weeks or will it be a blessing?


----------



## nickibrum

No all my family live within 30-45 mins of us. I mentioned to mum about staying for a bit but to be honest OH has got 4 weeks off now so I should be fine. Just delaying the envitable. 

I would quietly speak to him. See for me my OH would know not to even suggest it. While I love of MIL, she drives me batty so no chance! Its always very different for your own mums, exactly like wedding planning- they are just more involved. If you OH has a sister that is when she will get to be more involved.

PS Nursery has started to be decorated. I just need to touch up the edging and paintwork on the yellow walls. Then I will start moving things in and repost :) What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BabyForMe83

Awww Nicki! It's gorgeous! I love the animals!


----------



## nickibrum

My dog is clearly trying to blend into the background .... or imitate the lion! lol


----------



## toothfairy29

Nicki thats gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I just need a bit of a moan.

Feeling really fed up and uncomfortable at the moment. Have been a bit down and emotional for a few days but having an achy time at mo. Am waiting for physio referral for symphis pubis dysfunction. TMI but my lady bits feel really swollen and bruised. All in all feels like I've been kicked down there. I've got achy restless legs too. Just had a bath to try sooth it all away but looked down and my fat dimply legs huge itchy veiny boobs and huge awful nipples and burst into tears! Have had awful heartburn and rib ache today and have just been shattered. I've gotta go for my GTT in the morning too, have had the form 2 wks and have avoided it as I'm scared of feeling dizzy during it?!

Am sure you're all feeling similar and I know this will just get worse. 8 more weeks at work too. Any advice????


----------



## Kelly M

Awww I'm sorry toothfairy. I know how you feel. I've been sooooo hungry lately but I've already gained 25 lbs and not really looking forward to gaining more. All I want to do is EAT!!! I was thin to begin with but it doesn't even matter, getting bigger is harder no matter what your size was. I had a mental breakdown today and got into with dh. I'm so emotional and not having a job is really taking its toll on me with anxiety and stress about money plus not having anything to do all day. Chin up though! It will get better, but it may get worse before it gets better unfortunately. Just think, once our lo's are here we will be able to get back into shape, start getting back to a normal body and also have our sweet bundles of joy to get to know! Try to focus on the positive like feeling him kick around, thinking about what he'll look like, etc. I could use a dose of my own medicine over here too.:)


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies! Feeling a bit better physically today. Have just had my first lot of bloods taken and the glucose drink for the GTT. Just sitting about now for 2 hours until 2nd test! 

I am 27 wks today!! 3rd tri!!


----------



## cookielucylou

When do you need to worry about movement? I don't remember feeling any since Sunday.


----------



## nickibrum

I have no idea when you need to worry about movement hun, but my mw always says if your worried give the hospital a call. You know your own baby and what is right/isnt right. If I hadnt felt anything in a few days I would know thats not normal as he is always very active; I feel him loads. 

They will probably ask you to go in and check the hb. Do you have a doppler at home you could use? I have found my doppler to be so much better than the hospitals!


----------



## nickibrum

toothfairy29 said:


> Hi ladies! Feeling a bit better physically today. Have just had my first lot of bloods taken and the glucose drink for the GTT. Just sitting about now for 2 hours until 2nd test!
> 
> I am 27 wks today!! 3rd tri!!

Glad your feeling better today hun, the drink isnt nearly as bad as I was expecting! I havent heard anything so presume i havent got GD :happydance:

Hope you brought a good book with you! 

woohoo to 3rd Tri. Cant believe its real can you??


----------



## cookielucylou

I've tried a few tricks and got some movement but I think baby is lying very low down which is why I think I havnt felt much. 
If I havnt had proper movement when oh gets home I might just ring to be on the safe side.


----------



## toothfairy29

GTT all done! She didn't know when I would get results but I see midwife next week so will ask her then. 

I know what you mean about it being unbelievable we're in 3rd tri!!


----------



## nickibrum

For those who are in the UK, the asda baby event has a huggies starter pack for £3. It contains a pack of size 1 nappies, cotton wool pleats, baby wipes and money off your next huggies purchase. 

Bargain. Im going to get a few more packs and stick them at my in laws now for when we go there at xmas... saves me having to pack that in the car along with the presents, animals, cot, oh and a baby!!! :D


----------



## sigh

cookielucylou said:


> When do you need to worry about movement? I don't remember feeling any since Sunday.

my Dr said you should start counting movements after 30 weeks.


----------



## toothfairy29

Nicki.... if you join the Asda baby club online you get a voucher for this pack for free. I got mine on Sunday. Am going to use the £2 off voucher inside the pack to go get another pack for £1.....I might even keep doing this and get a few!

I am back from GTT, was nowhere near as bad as I expected. I thought I was going to be all weak and dizzy but the glucose drink is so strong it keeps you going nicely.

Cookie.....I hope you get movement!! Don't hesitate to call your midwife if you don't though!!!!!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey, yeah I already got that voucher and got a few more last time. Though I used the voucher at tesco's as asda had ran out of the starter kits. 

I have a £2.83 voucher for asda at the moment sat on my desk from their price checker promo thing. So ill get another pack for 17p :D


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Glad you are feeling better today Toothfairy. Congrats, we're officially in 3rd Trimester!!! 
Gl on the GTT test results. 

Cookie, everything I read said not to be to concerned until after 28-30 weeks. Before then, baby's movement is too sporadic to tell. After that time, baby should be settled into cycle. But I agree, if you're worried at all, please call the dr./midwife.

I have been most uncomfortable as well. Between sleeping and moving, I just can't get either of the two right. Sometimes my stomach is uncomfortable, like I'm full, but I still feel the need to find something to stuff my face with, it's so weird. DH said I need to get out of the bed with all of my tossing and turning, I told him he can go get comfortable on the extra bed in the nursery if he'd like. lol I've been feeling a bit weepy as well but haven't let myself go there. IDK, maybe I need a good cry. :shrug: 

I do think that now that the crib is up, everything seems a bit more real. Everyone keeps asking me if I'm ready, like I'm going into labor any moment. DH's cousin tried to show me her labor video over the weekend - I refused to watch it. I mean, I've seen the edited version of labor on shows like A Baby Story on TLC but I think I can do without the au natural version on a handheld cam. DH thinks he's bringing one into the delivery room - I beg your pardon, sir? No way!


----------



## ImSoTired

cookielucy lou I'm having the same hing going on. It weems like every few days she decides to go down really low and be quiet for a few days. It scares me terribly. If she doesn't pick it up soon I willbe going into the doctor just to check. I felt a few bumps last night but they were pretty gentle and very low. I'm just a nervous wreck. 

I also have the worst case of gas ever. I don't know what it is. I just have lots of painful bubbles in my stomach and they aren't coming out easily. I had a very emotional night on sunday and I cried and cried and cried. Just about everything. Especially being afraid that baby wasn't doing much. So frustrating. :cry:


----------



## cookielucylou

It is so worrying isn't it with the movements. 
I know how you feel with being emotional, I was pretty tearful last week over little things.


----------



## nickibrum

I feel like Im getting short changed--- I want high emotional outbursts and to throw a temper tantrum once in a while... My OH has it easy lol. 

Sleep has been hard to come by for me aswell. I keep tossing and turning. Im trying to stay on my left hand side as I heard thats better but I always end up on my right. My OH isnt great at massges either-- or taking a hint that I would even want one :haha:

Has anyone got the increased libido yet? I have and my OH isnt coming near me with the few complications baby has. 

Apparently work have posted out my maternity leave details- everything so far has been done via email so why couldnt they do that aswell??? So gotta wait for that to come through now. Really hope I get some sort of package- even if its small. Every little helps. 

I know its early to think about xmas too- but what are you getting your men for xmas? Obviously money is tight this year. I want one "big" main present but cant think of anything.


----------



## cookielucylou

I've done quite a bit of mine already. Oh's main pressie come today-a limited edition warhammer box set. That was £65 so he won't be getting much else. Brought most of his stocking fillers at the same time too so he should be very happy! 
Is your OH into anything?


----------



## sigh

Nicki - the wallpaper is sooo cute!

I've been having sporadic movements as well. I'm wondering if it's partially because I'm getting used to the lighter thumps so I don't feel them as much?
I've been falling asleep easily but I'm soo achey throughout the night and in the morning. The worst is when I get up to pee and have to limp to go to the bathroom while holding my stomach. I"ve gained around 18 lbs and feel HUGE. The nurse at my last appt made the comment "Someone has been eating, huh"... pissed me off!! I look like I'm 8 months preg and my balance is all floopy. I'm somewhat out of the funk I was in last week and last month, but I still feel like I'm a burden on everyone around me. No libido for me... we haven't BD-ed in months. Hope that kicks in soon!

For those of you in the US, Target is clearancing out the fisher price swing and bouncer set that I registered for. I was able to find one and got a great deal! Here are the links to the items and to check inventory:

Link to view 3 items: https://www.target.com/s?searchTerm...llpartial|all+categories&lnk=sr_ta_snugabunny
Snugabunny Swing -Reg. $164.99- on clearance instore for $49.48 - check inventory link:https://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_fiats.jsp?tcin=&dpci=030-09-2014
Snugabunny Bouncer -Reg. $64.99 - on clearance instore for $19.49- check inventory link:https://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_fiats.jsp?tcin=&dpci=030-09-2008
Snugabunny Rock and Play -Reg $74.99- on clearance instore for $22.49 - check inventory link: https://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_fiats.jsp?tcin=&dpci=030-09-2310


----------



## nickibrum

He is into his xbox games and i have preordered Assassins Creed 3 but normally I would class that as a stocking filler kinda present. Last year he got a holiday, year before was the Kinetc and before that was a driving experience. 

:S Im stuck. No cool gadgets coming out, and no way am i taking him away again lol. I think its my turn now!

I have got him a cool card though- a whole £1.70 :doh: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ME-YOU-T...e_Garden_GreetingCards_ET&hash=item3a7803753c


----------



## ImSoTired

What the hell is wrong with people!? I sent out my shower invites LAST WEEK. I worked HARD on them. I wrote and printed out an cut all of the inserts out individually. I worte them all out until my hands hurt. I put a ton of thought into them and it took me days to get them prepared. I also typed and printed out the games and printed enough for each guest before they even RSVP'd. It's been stressful. There are people invited that I don't even know just to make MIL happy. My mother was surprisingly supportive and hasn't begun to stress me out yet. MIL on the other hand comes over today- unannounced as usual- and says she thought of 2 more people for me to make invitation for! What the f*ck! 1- I don't know these people 2- she knows I worked hard on the invites and already sent them out 3- She knows I'm already worried about the # of people I invited (53) 4- I didn't save the games or the invitation inserts to my computer because I was ensured that thet was all the people I needed to invite:growlmad: I'm so angry and upset:cry:

On top of that baby is still being way less active and I am scared to death:cry:. Poor DH is going to have to listen to me have a major meltdown again when he gets home. Maybe I'll have him take me to the hospital because I am freaking out! I don't need the stress and if I have pre-e I will be blaming it on everyone else! I try to stay calm but it's literally impossible with these people around me....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## toothfairy29

ImSoTired said:


> What the hell is wrong with people!? I sent out my shower invites LAST WEEK. I worked HARD on them. I wrote and printed out an cut all of the inserts out individually. I worte them all out until my hands hurt. I put a ton of thought into them and it took me days to get them prepared. I also typed and printed out the games and printed enough for each guest before they even RSVP'd. It's been stressful. There are people invited that I don't even know just to make MIL happy. My mother was surprisingly supportive and hasn't begun to stress me out yet. MIL on the other hand comes over today- unannounced as usual- and says she thought of 2 more people for me to make invitation for! What the f*ck! 1- I don't know these people 2- she knows I worked hard on the invites and already sent them out 3- She knows I'm already worried about the # of people I invited (53) 4- I didn't save the games or the invitation inserts to my computer because I was ensured that thet was all the people I needed to invite:growlmad: I'm so angry and upset:cry:
> 
> On top of that baby is still being way less active and I am scared to death:cry:. Poor DH is going to have to listen to me have a major meltdown again when he gets home. Maybe I'll have him take me to the hospital because I am freaking out! I don't need the stress and if I have pre-e I will be blaming it on everyone else! I try to stay calm but it's literally impossible with these people around me....:cry::cry::cry:

Oh ImSo...:hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sorry you are having a hard time. I think if you are so stressed about babys movements you should go to get checked, it will be worth it to put your mind at rest? I am glad we don't have baby showers in the UK! They sound really stressful! Have a soak in the bath and a rest x x x x


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> What the hell is wrong with people!? I sent out my shower invites LAST WEEK. I worked HARD on them. I wrote and printed out an cut all of the inserts out individually. I worte them all out until my hands hurt. I put a ton of thought into them and it took me days to get them prepared. I also typed and printed out the games and printed enough for each guest before they even RSVP'd. It's been stressful. There are people invited that I don't even know just to make MIL happy. My mother was surprisingly supportive and hasn't begun to stress me out yet. MIL on the other hand comes over today- unannounced as usual- and says she thought of 2 more people for me to make invitation for! What the f*ck! 1- I don't know these people 2- she knows I worked hard on the invites and already sent them out 3- She knows I'm already worried about the # of people I invited (53) 4- I didn't save the games or the invitation inserts to my computer because I was ensured that thet was all the people I needed to invite:growlmad: I'm so angry and upset:cry:
> 
> On top of that baby is still being way less active and I am scared to death:cry:. Poor DH is going to have to listen to me have a major meltdown again when he gets home. Maybe I'll have him take me to the hospital because I am freaking out! I don't need the stress and if I have pre-e I will be blaming it on everyone else! I try to stay calm but it's literally impossible with these people around me....:cry::cry::cry:

:( I'm sorry you're going through that. I ended up doing 2 showers because my mom wants to invite a bunch of people I don't know so the one this weekend is small with just our friends. I'm lucky that my best friend and sister are planning it but this past weekend my sister kept complaining aobut how stressed she is and how i take her for granted and am inconsiderate... I ended up spending a whole day crying because i felt like the baby shower is now another burden... (She WANTED to plan it and wouldn't let me help so I've had no involvement with the planning so I don't know what I did to her). I thought I was supposed to be the hormonal mess but I feel like certain individuals around me are more moody than I am.

I think you should call your doctor and let them know of your concern. Being stressed about it isn't helping you or your lil babe. I brought it up at my last appt and she made me feel so much better. She told me that it's going to happen, esp since I have an anterior placenta and that baby movements aren't regular until around 30 weeks. Take a deep breath - I'm sure everything is fine!


----------



## ImSoTired

Ooh I'm just so angry. And upset and scared. My stress level is through the roof. Being at home by myself doesn't help because all I do is sit here and think and it makes me more upset and angry. I think baby may have given me a few kicks while I was lying on the couch crying my eyes out a few minutes ago but they were still fairly muffled. Maybe she has turned and that is why I have been feeling less? I go to the OB on Thurs so I just hope my bp is in check and baby is fine. I am so angry right now and finding it difficult to calm down. I will tell you one thing- I am not going to be a pushover when it comes to this baby. I do what is best for her and she is most important and no one will be imposing things on me anymore and trying to get their own way. I'm sick of it as I bend over backwards to make everyone happy and it's not going to happen when I'm a mother. It's her, DH, and myself I will be making happy and no one else. It's absolutely ridiculous the garbage I have to put up with between my family and his. Everyone wants their own way and they expect me to give it to them. Forget it, I'm done.:growlmad:Why do they think they're entitled anyway? Sorry I just can't stop thinking about it and I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Awww :hugs: Imsotired :hugs:

You do realize that you don't have to wait until baby gets here to put your foot down. Don't let everyone stress you out, it's your baby and your shower and if they don't like it, oh well. For some reason your MIL thinks its her shower. WRONG!

I'm also the same way with bending over backwards for people but people I have stood my ground since finding out I am expecting. I just don't have the energy or patience to deal with everyone and their nonsense. It just makes me realize how much stuff I put up with when I don't have to. Why do we worry about others' feelings at the expense of our own? 

I think you should go ahead and give the dr. a ring because this is really worrying you. I'm sure they'd rather have you calm for baby.


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs: imsotired! I agree with giving ye doctor a ring, they'd rather you ring them and nothing be wrong than sit at home worrying yourself over it :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

I haven't called te doctor. I have felt baby move a little since but I think she has turned because the kicks aren't as strong or as close to the surface. I go to the OB tomorrow so I'm just hoping they find everything is ok. The whole shower thing is just making me that much more upset. I've been crying so much I feel like a little girl.And I'm probably missing a lot of movement because I'm preoccupied crying or stressing about the whole thing. As I'm typing I feel a few little pops a bit higher up. Maybe she is moving back up to where I can feel it better. Blu_ you are right about MIL, she thinks it's her shower! I realize that she is excited, and that is fine, but it is about the baby and all of the nonsense is just unnecessary. She wants her friends there and distant family members who I have never met. I didn't invite any of my mom's friends or my distant relatives, had I invited all of my relatives there would be like 100 people there! I'm just angry at her right now and I'm not happy. Surely I will not be enjoying this shower, but that's how I felt about my bridal shower as well, and that went well and I had my friends helping me. This time I am basically on my own even though my mom and mil are paying for it and technically 'hosting' it. And I hate all of the attention I will be getting as I am really quite shy irl. Also both my family and dh's tend to be critical and make comments so surely I'll find myself embarassed in front of a bunch of strangers...

I'm just totally disgusted and I'll never be having another shower again! I'm far from pleased with the whole thing!:growlmad::cry:


----------



## nickibrum

I agree hun that you may need to put your foot down now. I had to with my MIL about our wedding. So glad I did as it shown she a) couldnt push me around b) respect my boundaries c) respect me more as a person- i hope! 

I had a bit of a cry at OH last night. My insecurities got the better of me and I still think its a valid point, but I can not go nearly 9 months with NO sex at all.... or any type of foreplay or anything. Its like he has suddenly forgotten we can do other things than what a penis is used for. :( which makes me think he just doesnt want to do anything else with me anymore because im getting bigger. Most the time I can laugh it off but it really got to me last night.


----------



## toothfairy29

nickibrum said:


> I agree hun that you may need to put your foot down now. I had to with my MIL about our wedding. So glad I did as it shown she a) couldnt push me around b) respect my boundaries c) respect me more as a person- i hope!
> 
> I had a bit of a cry at OH last night. My insecurities got the better of me and I still think its a valid point, but I can not go nearly 9 months with NO sex at all.... or any type of foreplay or anything. Its like he has suddenly forgotten we can do other things than what a penis is used for. :( which makes me think he just doesnt want to do anything else with me anymore because im getting bigger. Most the time I can laugh it off but it really got to me last night.

Nicki my hubby is exactly the same. He just sees me differently I guess although he won't admit it. To be honest it really hurts. Its not like I'm feeling rampant all the time, in fact I am pretty uncomfortable down there and can't see it being pleasant really BUT I miss the intimacy and the flirtation that is usually there. Since being pregnant it has all stopped. I get all insecure and it causes arguments!


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> I haven't called te doctor. I have felt baby move a little since but I think she has turned because the kicks aren't as strong or as close to the surface. I go to the OB tomorrow so I'm just hoping they find everything is ok. The whole shower thing is just making me that much more upset. I've been crying so much I feel like a little girl.And I'm probably missing a lot of movement because I'm preoccupied crying or stressing about the whole thing. As I'm typing I feel a few little pops a bit higher up. Maybe she is moving back up to where I can feel it better. Blu_ you are right about MIL, she thinks it's her shower! I realize that she is excited, and that is fine, but it is about the baby and all of the nonsense is just unnecessary. She wants her friends there and distant family members who I have never met. I didn't invite any of my mom's friends or my distant relatives, had I invited all of my relatives there would be like 100 people there! I'm just angry at her right now and I'm not happy. Surely I will not be enjoying this shower, but that's how I felt about my bridal shower as well, and that went well and I had my friends helping me. This time I am basically on my own even though my mom and mil are paying for it and technically 'hosting' it. And I hate all of the attention I will be getting as I am really quite shy irl. Also both my family and dh's tend to be critical and make comments so surely I'll find myself embarassed in front of a bunch of strangers...
> 
> I'm just totally disgusted and I'll never be having another shower again! I'm far from pleased with the whole thing!:growlmad::cry:

Ugh - MILS! The small silver lining is... more people = more presents for your little girl? Glad you're feeling more movement. Just take a deep breath and try to relax hun :hugs:

I've been having panic attack like symptoms on and off since yesterday. I'm not stressed about anything at the moment so I have no idea why. I almost passed out at a Target his morning... Anyone else feeling lightheaded or have a racing pulse/shortness of breath?


----------



## ImSoTired

nickibrum said:


> I agree hun that you may need to put your foot down now. I had to with my MIL about our wedding. So glad I did as it shown she a) couldnt push me around b) respect my boundaries c) respect me more as a person- i hope!
> 
> I had a bit of a cry at OH last night. My insecurities got the better of me and I still think its a valid point, but I can not go nearly 9 months with NO sex at all.... or any type of foreplay or anything. Its like he has suddenly forgotten we can do other things than what a penis is used for. :( which makes me think he just doesnt want to do anything else with me anymore because im getting bigger. Most the time I can laugh it off but it really got to me last night.

So sorry you are feeling this way. Maybe it's just the fact that there is a baby in there and not that you are getting bigger? DH and I don't bd as much as we were before pregnancy but I know it's because he is uncomfortable about hurting me and not about my size.Also I've not been feeling much like having that much sex anyways and he doesn't push it. I've been fatter than this before and I thought surely when DH and I hadn't had sex it was because I was too fat but we had other issues at the time that we needed to work out and when we did we had tons of sex. I hope that you and your OH can get it all worked out and don't feel bad, I'm sure you are still very attractive and the weight you've put on is all baby.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I usually get along really great with MIL. At least since we got married, before that was a little shakey. But she is just so overly excited that she is making this into a much bigger, crazier thing than I wanted. It was so much easier planning my bridal shower with my bridesmaids because they knew it was about ME and helped a lot. In this case it's about everyone else yet I'm doing all of the work! I can't wait until it's over! And yeah I hope it means more gifts for baby but it also means more planning for me, not to mention extra thank you notes to write:dohh:.

I have not been having panic attack symptoms but I do occasionally get a bit dizzy and my heart always races. It raced when I wasn't pregnant also it's always been quite a fast heartbeat around 90 as a resting average. I have however been having depression like symptoms again but I'm hoping it's just the stress because I do not want to feel like that ever again! Perhaps you are lacking something in your diet or something that is making you feel that way? Just be careful and be sure to mention it to the doctor but I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Kelly M

I too have had a return of my depression. I think it's because I don't have a job right now, I am super lonely sitting at home all day while my husband goes to work. It sounds funny but I'd kill to go to work and get some daily human interaction. I don't have many friends but mostly I don't have any money to go do things with the friends I do have so I'm getting cabin fever! I want to go out to lunch, go shopping, to the movies, enjoy my free time but I'm stuck here at home doing practically nothing! It's too hot outside still for me to go shooting too. I'm scared my depression is coming back and it's not good for the baby. It's also causing arguments w/ me and dh because I'm feeling so down and I get mad about the stupidest things.

Did you have depression before your pregnancy Imsotired?


----------



## ImSoTired

Kelly M said:


> I too have had a return of my depression. I think it's because I don't have a job right now, I am super lonely sitting at home all day while my husband goes to work. It sounds funny but I'd kill to go to work and get some daily human interaction. I don't have many friends but mostly I don't have any money to go do things with the friends I do have so I'm getting cabin fever! I want to go out to lunch, go shopping, to the movies, enjoy my free time but I'm stuck here at home doing practically nothing! It's too hot outside still for me to go shooting too. I'm scared my depression is coming back and it's not good for the baby. It's also causing arguments w/ me and dh because I'm feeling so down and I get mad about the stupidest things.
> 
> Did you have depression before your pregnancy Imsotired?

I did. I've had depression/anxiety since 2006 or early 2007. It got really bad at one point and I would just cry at work and think really terrible thoughts. I eventually went to the doctor and got medicated. It helped a lot after a while but in the beginning it was just terrible even with the meds. I went off of all my meds in May of 2011 to try and ttc. I left my job not long before and I decided that would be the best time to try and wean off of it. I had some really difficult times especially dealing with withdrawl, not having a job, coming off of bc, and having a rough time ttc. In Dec of last year I began dieting and exercising and it really helped me a lot. In March I fell pregnant and I've been pretty good ever since until recently. The stress just seems to be getting to me and I can recognize some feelings that I used to have. Not extreme like they once were but they're there and it's scary. I can definately relate with the whole not having a job thing. I felt the same way when I left my job but to be honest it wasn't a good place to work and DH wanted me to relax a bit thinking the worst of my anxiety was from work. But just sitting at home made me feel bad and useless and lonely. The exercise and reading really helped. However now I'm not exercising because of the pregnancy and I get restless and anxious really easily. I'm hoping it doesn't turn into anything and I can work myself through it.I'm also worried about what it'll do to the baby. You can talk to me about it whenever because I have been through a lot in the last few years and I will totally understand where you are coming from. I hope we both feel better soon!:hugs:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Morning ladies,

I really hope you're all feeling better today GROUP HUG!!:hugs:

Happy 27th week Imsotired! We're officially 3rd Tri girls now right??

I'm really crap when it comes to talking about things I've had no experience of and I don't want to offer any stupid or patronising advice so I just want you to know I'm thinking of you guys and I really hope you feel better soon:flower:


----------



## JessdueJan

Had my 28 week appointment yesterday and bump is only measuring 24 weeks :( got a scan on Wednesday to see what's going on! Can't wait to see baby again but so nervous about what's going to be said. Other than the size everythin seems fine, perfect heartbeat and lots of movement so I'm hoping it's just the way baby was laid that made bump small. My first LO was quite large at 8lbs 15oz so definately wasn't expecting any worry due to a small baby. 

Hope you all have a lovely day :flow:


----------



## Kelly M

Aww thanks Babyforme. I'm so glad to have the support of you ladies here! It has definitely helped me throughout this pregnancy. To know I'm not alone, be able to ask about weird symptoms or just vent. You all are such good listeners. :)

Sorry to hear about your appt. JessdueJan. It's probably nothing to worry about, maybe the baby was just laying in a way that didn't make your bump as big like you said. Was it your fundal height that they were measuring to be 24 weeks?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi Jess, I know easier said then done, but try not to worry. It's most likely nothing serious, perhaps you are correct in your assumption about baby position. It's great that everything else was fine. :hugs: 

I'm just waiting for my next appointment a week from today. I'll be 28w2d and that starts the point where my appointments are every two weeks! I wonder if lo has changed positions and is head down b/c my kicks at the top are way harder than the ones at the bottom. I know they said at my 20 week scan that he was breech - hopefully he's turned. If he hasn't he still has plenty of time.


----------



## sigh

Jess - :hugs: FX-ed for you but I'm sure everything is fine. Your LO is so cute - giving you reassuring wiggles :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Jess my midwife said it can be hard to measure fundal height properly. Everyone holds the tape in a different way and finds different points to measure from and to. Maybe it is this? Hope all is well. I have another check on tuesday at 28 weeks but have 4d scan on saturday. I am worried my little one might be on the small side too as everyone tells me they can hardly tell I am pregnant. Good luck to you


----------



## hopeful2012

So i had a little freak out today- i realized that in less than a week i will be in the third trimester....Im OCD, extremely organized and have a list for everything- except anything to do with this baby...I havent made a list of stuff i need for the hospital bag, diaper bag, the only thing we have done for the room is to put together the crib- no painting/decorating even attempted yet. Maternity leave not discussed with my bosses, nothing set up for that timing. Baby showers are in the works, but i havent finished the guest lists for either, etc... OMG- freakout time....

I can see that the next week or two is going to be hectic as i try to make myself feel a little better. I realized that i dont even have a clue as to what to put in the hospital bag. 

Anybody else feel this way???


----------



## ImSoTired

Babyforme congrats we are in the 3rd tri! 

hopeful it''ll all be ok. Try not and worry about it you'll get your stuff together.

Jessduejan I'm sure everything is ok. It's diffficult to measure by the outside because everyone is a different size!

As for me, baby made up for her quiet days by being VERY active yesterday and pretty active today. I'm really nervous about next week when the doctor suggested I start counting movements. So nervous that I'll be visiting the hospital often because of baby's laziness.All I can do is hope that she gets active and stays active until delivery! I had my OB appt today and everything was well. I only gained 1 lb (which totally makes up for my 8 lb weight gain last month!), my bp was great, and I measure fine, and I passed my gtt! They had a hard time finding baby's heartbeat because she was wiggling but they finally found it and it was fine. My next OB appt is in 3 weeks instead of 4 and then it'll be 2 weeks after that until 36 weeks and then it'll be once weekly until I deliver! Can't wait until baby is here!

I got a ton done for the shower today!The only thing we need is the balloons, the catering, and the cake! Stuff you can't get too soon anyway. At least I'll be done with it all! So happy I got it done! I'm going to start Christmas shopping soon to get that over with as well and then all I will have to focus on is me and baby!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## nickibrum

Rather stressed out at work today- so much to do!

So I had my maternity leave letter which states my pay- I wont be getting a package. I honestly thought they might put something together for me as it had taken so long to get their act together and then I read the letter again this morning and its not even legal what they wrote! Im sure its just a mix up of dates but you would think they would get it right. 

In the UK you get 6 weeks at 90% of your wage. They wanted to pay me that from the 26 Nov- 10th dec.... 2 weeks! Its bad enough im not getting a package never mind the 4 weeks im entitled too! Honestly im sure its human error but still annoying at the HR person isnt at work today so it wont get sorted til Monday at the earliest :S


----------



## toothfairy29

Nicki that is annoying and you are right in the UK you are entitled to 6 weeks at 90% pay. Then the SMP after that if they don't offer you a package. I won't get anything more than that either. No package for me either :-(

Hope you are all well! I have my 4D scan tomorrow. I am a bit nervous really. Always a worry that they will find something.


----------



## cookielucylou

I didn't get a package when I went on m/l with my son but that worked out much better for us as it ment I didn't have to go back to work after.


----------



## Kelly M

You ladies in the UK are so lucky! Here in the USA we get nothing for maternity leave unless you happen to have a job that for some reason decides to pay you while you are away as an added benefit but that's rare. We are not entitled to any sort of paid maternity leave but I'm self employed anyway so it wouldn't help me. Hope you get that sorted out.

Almost in third tri! Can't wait! I'm starting to get bad pain in my chest bone/sternum. Not heartburn but pain in the actual bone. I heard it's common like rib pain but I don't exactly understand why. Baby is nowhere near my sternum. Everyday I wake up a little less comfortable. Can't wait for bubs to be here! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

OOh my hormones. I am so angry that it's making me cry and want to throw things! Over stupid stuff! I called in my prenatal prescription today and I never got the call that it had been filled. So I called the pharmacy and they told me that they don't have it... They tell me they don't have it everytime I ask for it and then the magically find a box somewhere. Not this time because I asked them to check and check again. It's such a hassle getting the prescription off of them and going to another pharmacy because then if I wanted to come back I'd have to get my prescription back and take it back there. I chose that pharmacy because it is closest and near other errands I would run normally. I thought calling ahead would give them time to find it. I'm just so angry and poor DH is having to deal with it. I just don't understand why, since March or April, I've been going there and they can never find this stupid box of vitamins. They always tell me that they don't carry it or it doesn't exist and then low and behold they have it! Now they may actually be out of it but honestly I've been coming there every month now since at least April and they couldn't have it in for me?! Then 10 minutes later I get a call from the pharmacy telling me again that they didn't have it....uuhhh yeah I just talked to someone about 10 mins ago about it!!!! I was so upset that I hung up on the pharmacist. I don't get what the problem is here!? So now I have to wait until Monday to get my vitamins and I'll be a day short. So now I feel like baby suffers because of it which makes me even more sad and angry! I guess it's just the hormones but I just really needed to get it all off of my chest. I know it doesn't sound like a big deal but with all of my recent stress with the shower, MIL, and baby's few lazy days it just makes me that much more upset! Don't piss off a pregnant lady I guess...So sorry for the rant girls!:growlmad::cry::growlmad::cry:


----------



## JessdueJan

:hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Big hugs to you I'm so! 

1 hour until my 4d scan! Will post pics later!


----------



## JessdueJan

oo enjoy your scan toothfairy! looking forward to seeing pics :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Have a good scan toothfairy!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hugs: Imsotired. I hope today is a better day for you.

Gl on a great scan toothfairy!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi girls! 
Back from scan. What an ordeal!! Baby being awkward and facing inwards. She tried to get him with no joy so sent us away for a walk and a drink. Then we went back... Still no joy so sent us away to get lunch! 3rd scan 4 hours later and even though he had moved loads from left to right and upside down he still was facing inwards!!!!! Little monkey!!!
All looks good and he is weighing 2lb 8oz already!!!! Looks like he will be big???
I will post a photo when I get home. It's not the best. She has offered a free scan next week but I don't think I'm that bothered about going back. It's quite a drive and I think the 4d aspect is a bit gimmicky anyway. So long as he is ok that's all good!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So sorry he didn't want to play nice Toothfairy. Good to hear that he is doing fine though. And i think 2lbs is the average for our gestation so your little one seems to be a little bit a head - but that's a good thing right? I have been wondering how big my lo is. I was looking at a friend's page on fb who had her baby at 27 weeks back in May. He did great and is normal size now but it just made me realize that even at that early age, it's a whole little person! I can't wait to meet my little man. I'm so in love with him already.


----------



## Kelly M

Tooth, glad you had a happy scan even if baby wasn't quite cooperating! I know what you mean blu. I love my baby so much already, I can't even imagine how much more I will fall in love with him once I meet him! Sometimes he feels like this far away dream that isn't quite real and it feels as though I have an alien moving inside me and other times I feel super connected to him but I always know that I love him already!

One more thing, just wanted to say I'm so glad we have this group. I don't fit in with any of the threads in second or third tri. It's all either gender scans or this is it announcements. We're in limbo together! :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Here is my little one!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ImSoTired

Toothfairy he is a big boy! Congrats! Look at those chubby little cheeks already! Awww!

I have a growth scan at 32 weeks and depending on what tech we get they may or may not switch it to 4d for me for a few minutes. The tech we had last time did but that was nearly 4 weeks ago already! Baby was smaller then surely and in the 4d pics she looks like a skinny little thing wiggling her fingers in front of her face. My 4d pic is my profile pic.

I agree with all of you ladies. I love my baby so much already it's unreal. I can only imagine how it will be when she is here. I've never been one to spoil a child or a pet or anything but I have a feeling that when she comes she will have everything she wants because I just love her so much already! I can't believe I'm so close to meeting her and I'm so excited! She has been really active for 4 days so far and I hope it continues (knock on wood!) because the doctor wants me to do the kick counting starting next week! Hopefully she'll remain active like she has been. This morning I felt both her hands and feet going at the same time across my belly. Her head and hands down on my lower left and her feet up past my belly button on my right. I think that's the first time I felt her do both at once! She also kicked DH in the arm fairly hard on Wed or Thurs and he was very surprised at how hard it was and how weird it felt but he was proud at the same time. We just can't wait to be her parents and we are so happy she is coming!:cloud9:


----------



## nickibrum

hey Tfairy- what a lovely picture. 

Ive had a busy weekend finishing off the nursery and attempting to find (and agree) on laminate flooring for the living room. :S 

What do you think? We dont have all the furniture for the nursery yet so still need to play around with the layout once we have everything. So exciting!

I get to see LO again on Wednesday when I go for my next detailed scan- hope everything is ok still! I also have my anti J jab which I am NOT looking forward too! :nope:
 



Attached Files:







nursery2.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

What a cute design Nicki! GL on your scan this week. Try not to worry. Little one will be fine :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki baby's room is coming along and it's very cute. Good luck on your scan. I'm sure everythng will be ok. My scan isn't until 32 weeks and I'm already nervous about it!

Yesterday I was exhausted even after having a decent night sleep and only waking up at 6:15 to pee. Today I am less tired so far. Even though I woke up at 4 and at 7 and had restless sleep in between. I have been having that awful hip pain when I awake in the AM and I toss and turn before I get out of bed because I can't sleep. I also wake up to my left ear hurting all of the time when I sleep on it. The first few times I thought I was getting an ear infection but I have realized it's just from lying on it and it goes away once I turn off of it for a while. I'm still not used to sleeping on my left and my right hip still falls asleep when I do, it must be baby on a nerve or something that makes it fall asleep. Anyhow baby was very active Wed- Sat night. She was quiet on Sat night and then she picked back up Sun morning but then she's been quiet since yesterday evening. She must be tired. It makes me really nervous though. Especially because the doctor wants me to count kicks starting Thurs. So worried that I'll be running to the ER. I just hope she wakes up soon and starts kicking like she had been. Being pregnant is sooo stressful!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## cookielucylou

28week appointment tomorrow, will be asking about a home birth so a bit nervous about what they will say. 
Your all very lucky getting another scan-we only get the 2.


----------



## ImSoTired

cookielucylou said:


> 28week appointment tomorrow, will be asking about a home birth so a bit nervous about what they will say.
> Your all very lucky getting another scan-we only get the 2.

I only get an extra scan at 32 weeks because my blood screening showed that I may have complications. They will be checking to be sure that baby is still healthy and growing. It's pretty nervewracking when you know the scan is looking for problems and it's not just an opportunity to see the baby. I wish it were!


----------



## sigh

Nicki - Very cute!! LOVE the chair!! I can't wait to get started on ours! We're cleaning the carpets this week since our crib is in early so I'll post a pic when we start putting stuff in there! Gluck on your next appt!

Had my first shower this weekend and it was fun. Baby hasn't really been moving around much since Thursday which has me a little worried but I have a dr's appt today with my new doctor so hopefully it goes well. 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## nickibrum

I have a flea ingestion :( with three animals it was bound to happen sometime but I've gone 9 yes with nothing. Gutted. Bought the medicine n it cost a fortune! I've also got to clean the carpets to remove all the eggs etc. Nightmare! So many stairs! 

My lo was going crazy last night. Literally looked like he was having a rave lol. I'm interested to see how big he is etc on wed. 

Can U believe in potentially 11 weeks time we could be mummies? Crazy!!


----------



## toothfairy29

You mean potentially in 9wks nicki!! Term is from 37wks isn't it? Although I'm expecting mine to be very late!!!!


----------



## nickibrum

God yeah... Keep forgetting they give the due date as 40 weeks! :doh:


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha!! Brilliant nicki!!!! Less time than you think?!!! Love it!


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow so soon already! 9 weeks! I didn't think of it that way either Nicki so you aren't alone, lol!

Sorry to hear about the fleas Nicki! When we moved into our house 2 years ago the family who owned it before us had recently taken in a stray cat and they had a dog so there were fleas everywhere! We bombed the place like 3 times and nothing worked. We finally used this powder that was totally disgusting and they were gone but it took us a while and tons of fleabites! Luckily we left our dog at my parents house because we didn't have the yard set up for her yet or we'd have been de-fleaing her too! It's such a pain! I feel for you! Good luck getting rid of them!

I've felt baby enough today if I were counting but she's still fairly quiet. I'm hoping to pick up my vitamins today from the pharmacy and hoping they don't give me any more stress about it. They still haven't called to say my prescription is ready so I'm assuming it'll be another fight....:nope: Makes me want to cry already!


----------



## nickibrum

Had a terrible nights sleep last night- dreamt that i went into labour and hubby couldnt be there for it! It wonder if it has something to do with the fact he is in London today on a very rare work trip. Normally Im the one to be going here, there and everywhere! 

Only 3 more weeks of full time work before I go to only working Mon-Thurs :) Getting so real now. 

We picked out cot last night; just waiting for Tesco to have another voucher exchange so we only have to pay £50 rather than £159 for it! Bargain! Failing that I may hint to my mum for my baby shower people could give us vouchers (as we do literally have EVERYTHING). 

Well my maternity is definitely gov stat. However the account was extra nice for me and worked out what Ill be receiving after tax right up until March so I know where I stand. I have a student loan to pay back aswell as my figures were all weird. Its helped so much as not im only a couple of hundred of our target rather than 1.5K! brilliant :happydance: Love it when a plan comes together.

PS My pregnancy journal says we should be counting from next week the movement we feel.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello all!

Just back from 28wk midwife appt. More bloods today. I told her how exhausted I am feeling and she told me to make sure I am taking pregnancy multi vitamins and to start slowing down more. I am 40 at the end of the month and she said 'you wouldn't expect to run a marathon as easily as a woman 1/2 your age would you? It's the same!!' NICE!!:cry:

She has referred me for an extra scan at 34 wks to make sure all is well because of my age too. She also gave me a leaflet about fetal movement. She said in UK they don't really want you sat counting movements, more to get an idea of what is right for your baby and normal. If you feel movements are not the same you have to phone in. 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## cookielucylou

I have my 28week appointment today-forgot they would be doing more bloods :(


----------



## toothfairy29

cookielucylou said:


> I have my 28week appointment today-forgot they would be doing more bloods :(

Oh...erm .....sorry cookie!!:blush:


----------



## nickibrum

damn, mine is tomorrow.... along with the anti D.... Dammit!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Mine is Thursday

28 weeks for me and Toothfairy today :happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu_Butterfly said:


> Mine is Thursday
> 
> 28 weeks for me and Toothfairy today :happydance:

Happy 28 weeks BLU!! :hugs: wonder which of our little ones will pop out first!?


----------



## kellycontrary

Apologies as I think that this has already been discussed here but quick question... am I third tri on here now? I always thought it was from the start of week 28 and Im just after week 27...confused! I know different people think different things on working it out but in terms of here, it seems its from week 27?


----------



## toothfairy29

Thats right Kelly! Happy 3rd tri!!!! Back in the 'olden days' when I had my other kids (14&16) 3rd tri started at 28 weeks and 2nd tri at 12 weeks. So it was a surprise for me too! 3rd tri forum is a little scary and seems irrelevant at the moment though to be honest!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm wondering the same thing, which one of our little snowflakes will make his/her appearance first? so exciting to think that it's not too long from now.


----------



## ImSoTired

It's kind of chilly here the last 2 days and I love it! Fall is my favorite season afterall! I have been exhausted the last few days. Some nights I sleep well and others not so much. Last night I tossed and turned a lot and I had a bad dream. I eventually fell back asleep but woke up to that awful hip pain anyway. I think baby is growing because she and I both seem pretty tired and I am having a lot of ligament and muscle stretching pain. Baby was more active when I awoke at 4am but since has only kicked a handful of times. Probably still enough for me not to worry if I were counting which I start on Thurs. Yikes! I just cannot wait to get closer to meeting baby and I hope the time really flies and I can get everything done. It's so exciting and nervewracking at the same time!

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh I forgot to mention I had the weirdest dream ever! Baby was kicking and stretching my stomach out in the craziest ways - like freakishly large and oblong and to the point I thought it would pop! I woke up this morning and realized that baby was kicking me really strong last night and this morning and that's what my body was trying to tell me in my dream. Strong little ninja in there.


----------



## nickibrum

I think I scared my OH into action. I mentioned potentially we could have a baby here in 9 weeks and now he wants us to start packing a hospital bag. I think its a bit early but he wants to have it ready. Nervous much?? 

I have alot of things already just not packed away. What are people doing about nursing bras? I am normally a 30F and I havent got a clue if I should buy a bigger size or not. :S


----------



## ImSoTired

nickibrum said:


> I think I scared my OH into action. I mentioned potentially we could have a baby here in 9 weeks and now he wants us to start packing a hospital bag. I think its a bit early but he wants to have it ready. Nervous much??
> 
> I have alot of things already just not packed away. What are people doing about nursing bras? I am normally a 30F and I havent got a clue if I should buy a bigger size or not. :S

Lol. I wish my OH would get nervous now just to get a little of it out. He is perfectly calm and collected but I have a feeling when I am in labor he will be the opposite. As for the preparation and bag packing I am going crazy wanting everything done, but he just lets me take control of it. He knows I have much better planning skills than he does anyway ( I saved and arranged to buy the house, planned and saved to get married, I pay the bills, and I planned the baby and everything that goes with it. He just lets me take care of it). 

As for the bras I have 2,from motherhood, that I find completely uncomfortable. I don't think they'll be fitting me when my breasts are huge with milk (tmi maybe) So I'll be shopping for a few less restricting ones. I did get a medela sleep bra which is super comfy but again I'm wondering if I should have gotten a larger size because I'll not 100% it'll be big enough when baby comes. Nicki I'm not sure about your size and finding a good nursing bra. Perhaps go into a maternity store and ask or shop online? You seem to be very thin but very well endowed, no offense (you're quite lucky actually as I wear a 36 or 38 D or DD depending on where I go:blush:), and I'm not sure where you'd find a good one in your size, also I'm on a different continent, so I'm not sure I'm the best to advise you. I am shopping for more bras though, at least 3 as I know I'll need them! They can be so expensive though:dohh:


----------



## cookielucylou

I had a rubbish appointment today :( Firstly i forgot my notes which wasnt a good start, then she said about my gtt test i should have had. Apparently she told me at my booking in i needed one(my dad is diabetic) but it wasnt even her that done my booking and i know it wasnt mentioned. So she had to ring and get me booked asap.
Then I asked about a home birth and she basically said they didnt have the staff. She asked why i wanted one and i said the support in the hospital after the birth was rubbish to which she replied well i cant have a mw sitting with me at home all night! I wasnt expecting anyone to sit with me but at least i would be in familiar surroundings and most importantly i would have my OH's support!! I got really upset at that point and ended up crying in the room. I also explained I have no one other than OH to look after our toddler and she basically said i have to find someone and started on about what am i doing for a support system. I wasnt aware having a support system was such a huge deal-I have OH and it is OUR baby so surely its up to us to care for it anyway? 
She was a bit better when she realised how upset it made me and said maybe i need to complain to the hospital to resolve the issue. I dont want to put a complaint in I just dont want to end up stuck in the hospital again. Anyway she said she will ring but a home birth should be fine-after i said that my DS was born within an hour anyway she said it was probably the best option for us. 
I understand about them being short staffed but what happened to its your birth have it how you want it?


----------



## cookielucylou

Sorry for the essay its just all really upset me today.


----------



## nickibrum

God I would have slapped her it she spoke to me like that. There is never a reason for rudeness! Hope U get it sorted hun. You have to do what's right for you and ur family. X


----------



## ImSoTired

So sorry cookielucy. I think that doctors and nurses sometimes forget that we are people and extra hormonal so we won't take their rudeness so well. There was no reason for any of that. I hope you get better cooperation and your at home birth. :hugs:

I've finally found a nursing nightgown that I don't hate! I also bought black sweatpants and and sweatshirt to wear home from the hospital and some more sleep bras the next size up just in case! There are still a few things I need to get for myself (including a few everyday nursing bras and maybe a few nursing tanks or shirts) but I think I have it all for my hospital bag. It's just a matter of packing it! Also I don't have baby's bag ready for the hospital. I'll hopefully have everything for that after the shower. I can't wait to be prepared and have everything, including baby's room, ready. Sometimes I get really frustrated thinking about it! :wacko:


----------



## cookielucylou

The mw does seem nice(from the 2times I've met her) but i dont think she is a fan of home birthing but yep I dont think there was any reason for the reaction I got.
I thought we would have a nice chat about what would be involved etc.
I used to work as a care assistant and we would have been shot for telling a patient we were too short staffed to do something!
Where did you find your nursing nightgown? The only ones I ever see are really short or are granny style.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm in the US and I just bought it at Walmart online. I had the same problem finding one as all of the nightgowns are for old ladies or have ridiculous patterns. It's a nursing gown that is purple with a paisly like pattern and it comes with a matching sleeper for baby. I'm not 100% thrilled about it as I'm not a nightgown kind of girl but if I need something to wear in the hospital after I give birth It'll do and I won't worry about getting blood or leaking any kind of fluids on it as it's only $13. I'll also take a pair of old pajama pants and a t shirt incase I feel well enough to wear it and I'm not bleeding too badly.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh cookie....I am sorry you have had a bad time. Stick to your guns though! I am sure you have a right to make your own choices and have the birth you want so long as no medical reason for anything different. I know it's the exact opposite of what you wnt but don't forget that we even have a right to an elective section 'just because thats what we want' these days! The patient is always right!!!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

How horrible cookie! You are so much better than me, I do not hold my tongue when it comes to my family and decisions that affect it. You baby, your body, your decision!


----------



## hopeful2012

Sorry Cookie! Hopefully you can get everything sorted out just the way you want it. 

AFM- The DH has began freak out some. We got home from work and put together the last piece of furniture, then we covered the carpet so that he could start working on prepping the walls for paint. I bought a couple small things for my hospital bag yesterday. I got off work early so i went to do a little shopping before picking up the DH. I got some cute onesies and a denim jumper along with some diapers and essentials. Hopefully more progress will be made in the next week or so.


----------



## sigh

cookie :hugs: I can't believe she spoke to you like that! Hope they start treating you better!

I just switched drs and had my first appointment yesterday and I'm SOOOO happy. The new office is just so much nicer and everyone is happy and positive. My old OB office was filled with tired bitter people and negative energy. 

Our crib is coming today - weeks ahead of schedule! I'm so nervous about it... it's just weirding me out! I hope we made the right decision on the crib!

We're also buying our car seat this week since the Babies R Us trade in event ends on 9/16. I'm too indecisive and can't decide which!!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Thanks ladies. I have to wait for her to ring now to say yay or nay-no idea what i will say if she says no.


----------



## nickibrum

Well Im back from my appt. Baby is looking good; still has the enlarged ventricles in the brain but they havent got any larger which is great and the brain is starting to form the weird spongey structure of a normal brain (its perfectly smooth in early pregnancy) which is really encouraging as he is growing as normal. 

The anti didnt hurt at all and it wasnt in my bum! :happydance: blood were taken aswell. 

They gave us 4 photos at the scan so ill upload them along with a bump image tonight. Another scan in 4 weeks time. 

Chuffed :) also just noticed that my 4 days weeks start in 4 weeks time :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye :dance: Great news Nicki! Glad lo is doing so well. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sigh

Awesome news Nicki!! Can't wait to see pics!

I realized last night that I totally forgot about my V day, totally forgot about passing 27 weeks... so a late celebration here. YAY! I have my GTT next week though - yuck!

My sister came up with this nursery club idea for our baby shower and a lot of people chipped in as their gift and we now have enough to cover most, if not all, of the nursery! I'm so relieved... now we can use the money I put aside on diapers and poo maintenance (LOL). Also - our crib came yesterday! We haven't assembled it yet but we took it out of the box and I spent a while just staring at it. Seems so weird!!

Did any of you pick your car seats yet? I'm curious to see what others are using since I haven't been able to make a decision.


----------



## toothfairy29

Good news Nicki!! Looking forward to seeing the pics!

Sigh...I was dreading the GTT and it wasn't as bad as I expected at all.


My midwife phoned me this morning after my appointment and bloods yesterday. Thankfully my GTT was fine but I am anemic and so have just picked up a prescription for Iron tablets from the doctors. She said this might be partly why I am feeling so exhausted and dizzy. Hope it help!!! Whilst she was on I asked her about the Braxton Hicks I have had just lately as had loads yesterday and was worried!! she said they are totally normal and ok unless we get pain with them or they start to get regular. So I feel reassured!


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki that's great. Happy to hear baby is doing well!

Sigh I have not decided on a car seat yet but I was thinking I would get one of those car seat/ stroller combos from graco. A lot of women I know have used the same and never had any issues so I think it'll do. I'm not a fan of anything to crazy, expensive, or anything. If it's safe and it works, I'm happy.

I'm a bit nervous about baby again today. I know she's probably fine and just sleepy but I have to start counting kicks tomorrow and I'm worried about going to the ER everyday. It's still early and I'm sure she'll let me know she's ok soon it's just difficult not to get a little nervous sometimes. Just hope all is well.

I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## sigh

toothfairy29 said:


> Good news Nicki!! Looking forward to seeing the pics!
> 
> Sigh...I was dreading the GTT and it wasn't as bad as I expected at all.
> 
> 
> My midwife phoned me this morning after my appointment and bloods yesterday. Thankfully my GTT was fine but I am anemic and so have just picked up a prescription for Iron tablets from the doctors. She said this might be partly why I am feeling so exhausted and dizzy. Hope it help!!! Whilst she was on I asked her about the Braxton Hicks I have had just lately as had loads yesterday and was worried!! she said they are totally normal and ok unless we get pain with them or they start to get regular. So I feel reassured!

Good to hear... pple keep telling me GTT horror stories!

I had anemia before becoming pregnant and wasn't a fan of the pills. I actually got my levels up by eating more spinach, cheddar cheese, and salmon/tuna. Now that I'm pregnant I haven't been eating tuna and my levels did go down but they're close to normal because of the salmon, spinach and cheddar. mmmm now i'm hungry again.


----------



## cookielucylou

We have the graco mirage travel system so shall be using the car seat from that when baby arrivies.


----------



## nickibrum

We bought the quinny buzz 3 and the maxi cosi cabriofix fits onto there. It also means we are able to use the isofix base for our car so we did that :) 

Images arent the best in the world but here you go as promised :) I have officially put on 7lbs aswell so not bad going, still under their recommendation but they are not worried at all so im happy. Hopefully it means ill get to being my pre pregnancy weight alot quicker :) xx
 



Attached Files:







scan0070.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4









scan0069.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4









scan0068.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4









week 28+2.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly M

Yay Nicki! Glad to hear the good news. 
I got a graco stroller/carseat combo from my sister and I think it's going to work just awesome. I like the idea that I don't have to get the baby out to put him in the stroller, seems extremely convenient and that way I won't wake him up if he's sleeping! :)


----------



## sigh

My sister is giving me her graco frame stroller but her car seat is missing the belts so I need to get a new one. I keep reading reviews and its making my head spin!

Nicki - VERY cute scan pics!! I can't believe how big the baby is! It seems like just yesterday we were staring at tiny little beans, now it's a person...weird!


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki you have such a little bitty bump! I wish I had only gained 7lbs:blush:. Baby is so cute as well!

I'm having one of those days where I'm worrying about money and time. There are so many things we still need to buy and no money with which to buy it and only about 3 months! We are going to be poor this upcoming year for sure!I'm sure we'll get by somehow it's the stress that worries me. I'm so grateful to be having the shower because I'm sure I will get a lot of things that I need but not everything as I can't be selfish and ask for a lot of crazy things. And with Christmas coming and all I'm just absolutely a wreck about all of it! Fx'd it'll all work itself out. I have a list of things to do/buy and I will be sticking to it very closely to be sure everything is done. I just wish it were all done NOW! I feel like I waited too long to get everything done:shrug:


----------



## nickibrum

I created a list months ago hun and started buying when I saw it on offer. I had a rough estimate in my head of how much things cost/how much i was prepared to pay and then in another column i kept trackof how much i have actually spent. so far im £350 under budget and i have bought everything new by shopping around/price matching and using vouchers where i can. Maybe it would be worth doing that aswell? 

If your friends are doing a nursery shower it would make sense to let them know what you already have so you dont get duplicates etc.


----------



## ImSoTired

nickibrum said:


> I created a list months ago hun and started buying when I saw it on offer. I had a rough estimate in my head of how much things cost/how much i was prepared to pay and then in another column i kept trackof how much i have actually spent. so far im £350 under budget and i have bought everything new by shopping around/price matching and using vouchers where i can. Maybe it would be worth doing that aswell?
> 
> If your friends are doing a nursery shower it would make sense to let them know what you already have so you dont get duplicates etc.

Thanks Nicki.I have a registry so people know what I do and don't have and they also usually give gift reciepts if I need to return it. I made a list early on and I registered for most of it so fx'd my friends and family are generous and get me most of what I need along with some toys and clothing for baby. It's the things I couldn't register for that worry me like things for myself like nursing bras, maternity pants that I may need a few more of, a toy box, a bookshelf, a rocking chair....things I thought were inappropriate to ask for in a registry. Also all of our regular bills and Christmas shopping! Like I said, I'm sure we'll get by but time seems to be running out and it's really pretty stressful. I'm guessing by vouchers you mean gift cards, coupons, or reward programs (I'm in the US)? I haven't any gift cards currently and I have some coupons but not many, also I have the babies r us rewards program but you have to spend the money to get money off. Everything is so expensive! I'll probably relax once the shower is over and I see all I have gotten. Just nervous for now.


----------



## toothfairy29

Nicki

gorgeous cute bump!


----------



## sigh

imsotired - I've saved a lot of money by learning how to diy things from random blogs out there and using deal forums like slickdeals.net (that's how I find out about clearance deals like the bouncer/swing!) I don't have nursing bras yet but was able to find some nice maternity clothes on clearance at target, saving me a bunch! I hear you though - I've been stressing about costs, including being able to save for college etc. I know it's far in the future but I'd like some sort of plan put in place soon!


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> imsotired - I've saved a lot of money by learning how to diy things from random blogs out there and using deal forums like slickdeals.net (that's how I find out about clearance deals like the bouncer/swing!) I don't have nursing bras yet but was able to find some nice maternity clothes on clearance at target, saving me a bunch! I hear you though - I've been stressing about costs, including being able to save for college etc. I know it's far in the future but I'd like some sort of plan put in place soon!

Thanks. I'm trying to look for deals but even they add up in the end. As for college I'm sure that you'll have enough saved by the time baby is ready to go. I know I'll be getting a job once baby goes to school and at first I'll put a couple paychecks in our savings but then I'll be working just for an account for the kids until there is a sufficient amount. It'll take a few years but they'll have a good chunk to start with. The future isn't as scary to me as right now and the things I need within the next 3 months!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies...... have you seen these???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hilarious!!!!!!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...oon-mothers-weird-poses-wearing-costumes.html


----------



## ImSoTired

toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies...... have you seen these???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hilarious!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...oon-mothers-weird-poses-wearing-costumes.html

Omg lol! That made my day! Some people are just so ridiculous! :haha:


----------



## LemonTea

hopeful2012 said:


> So i had a little freak out today- i realized that in less than a week i will be in the third trimester....Im OCD, extremely organized and have a list for everything- except anything to do with this baby...I havent made a list of stuff i need for the hospital bag, diaper bag, the only thing we have done for the room is to put together the crib- no painting/decorating even attempted yet. Maternity leave not discussed with my bosses, nothing set up for that timing. Baby showers are in the works, but i havent finished the guest lists for either, etc... OMG- freakout time....
> 
> I can see that the next week or two is going to be hectic as i try to make myself feel a little better. I realized that i dont even have a clue as to what to put in the hospital bag.
> 
> Anybody else feel this way???

I'm feeling a little similarly! It's so weird! When I was waiting to try, I had lists and spreadsheets and sticky notes all over the place about things to do when TTC; when we were TTC, I had notes and spreadsheets about what I would do after we got pregnant. When I started our baby registry a few weeks, all I had to do was find the baby-related notes I'd made from like three years ago. But other than that, I feel like I'm in lah-lah land with this pregnancy! Things are still going smoothly, but all this week (maybe it's hitting the third trimester) I just keep remembering all these things we still need to do, and even though I'm getting a little anxious about it all, it sometimes hard not to keep procrastinating for just another day. I think I'm deluding myself that time is running out 

I've started getting a new list together, and I'm realizing that part of the problem could also be that so many things left to do are BIG things, like finding a pediatrician, creating a will (and deciding who we would want to take our child if something were to happen to us), writing a birth plan for if we need to transfer to the hospital. That's on top of the littler (but still time consuming things like finishing up the nursery, going to showers (and writing thank you notes, and putting things together, and returning things that don't work), and HOLIDAY shopping. 

I think I'm just feeling overwhelmed, especially since I'm also working full-time, and I'm usually exhausted by the time I get home each night.


----------



## sigh

toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies...... have you seen these???:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hilarious!!!!!!
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...oon-mothers-weird-poses-wearing-costumes.html

Wow that made me LOL :)


----------



## sigh

My friend just had her baby this weekend (naturally!) and is passing along her hospital pack list to me. Let me know if you'd like to see it and I'll share it with you :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Oo yea a list of what to pack would be helpful, I have no recollection of what I packed with Lucas, complete mind blank! 
I'm stressing so much about everything we still have to do, in theory it's probably not that much but it seems like so much in so little time right now so I know how you girls are feeling :hugs: 
29 weeks today :happydance: had my growth scan yesterday and baby is only measuring 8/9 days smaller than average and weigh 2lbs 7oz so the docs aren't worried. 
Hope everybody has a good day :flow:


----------



## cookielucylou

Jessduejan thats great news-hope baby continues to grow well.
I got my reply from the mw-i can have my homebirth :D


----------



## nickibrum

Thats ace hun. :D 

I was told after my appt yesterday that i wouldnt be able to use the water birthing pool (more than likely) at the hospital as I will need baby monitoring very closely. 
Also his head is currently measuring 2 weeks ahead of the rest of his growth- no idea if thats normal. They didnt tell me apart from to say everything was fine. 

I can however use the tens machine and water at home so now to investigate that! :S 

Anyone getting scared/nervous yet of labour??


----------



## nickibrum

Debenhams have got a 25% sale on til 16th sept i think- and you can get an extra 10% off with voucher codes instore or online 
https://www.vouchercodes.co.uk/code-a...l=1&ud=8945566

Online code for extra 10% off plus free delivery : HM32
Instore: signup for the voucher 

Might be worth it for nursing bras etc :)


----------



## sigh

jess and cookie - great news!

nicki - trying not to think about the labour part so I'm distracting myself w other things.

how are you all doing today?


----------



## cookielucylou

Dont think too much about labour, I saw something a while back about the more you stress about it, it could make it longer/harder.
Concentrate on what labour will bring you :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Cookielucy so great that you can have your home birth! Congrats!

JessdueJan it's great that the doctors are happy with you baby's size. I'm sure everything will be just fine!

I am not worried about the labor and birth. I try not thinking about it much because when I do I tend to get a bit nervous. I know it's going to be extremely painful and uncomfortable but I'm more focused on getting there and staying calm, and trying to be positive. 

I doing ok today so far. I'm 28 weeks (Cograts Babyforme also)! ANd that means 12 weeks until 40 weeks! I am hoping that Baby comes a week or so early though but I know it's also possible she'll be late. I began counting kicks today per my doctors instructions. Baby wasn't particularly hyper this Am but she was awake very early and luckily so was I! I woke up at about 6AM to pee and she kicked me about 12-15 times before 8AM. So I got my quota in for the day...I couldn't sleep as I was nervous and once I got my number of kicks I fell back asleep for about an hour and a half. It's a good thing I was up early though or I may still be waiting for my 10 kicks because I'd have slept through it. I've only had a few since waking up again. I'm just so nervous that she's going to have a sleepy day and I'll be stressing like crazy and having to run to the ER. And with the construction on our street it takes an extra 5 mins to get to the hospital which I'm hoping is done before baby decides to make an appearance because the other way is only about 8 minutes to get there tops!

Anyhow I hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## Kelly M

Congrats to all you ladies with your good news! 

I bought a belly support band today as my back has been KILLING me. I've been doing the proper exercises for months now, stretching often, and constantly reminding myself to exhibit good posture but nothing is helping with this severe lower back pain. So, out of desperation I bought the support band. So far, I can't tell if it's working since my back was already really hurting by the time I put it on today. I'm going to give it the true test when I wear it all day at work on Saturday while I'm on my feet for 8 hours. Anyone else use one of these? It got rave reviews but we'll see if it works for me....

Yay, third tri to all us ladies!!! Starting to get really uncomfortable. Can't wait, just keeping my eye on the prize.


----------



## toothfairy29

Does anyone keep thinking they are further along than they actually are??? I keep thinking in pretty heavily pregnant and not long to go.... Then I remember how many weeks I actually have left!!!!! :-(


----------



## JessdueJan

Aww congrats on your home birth cookie! Bet that a relief to know you're allowed it :) 
Yeh I keep thinking im really far on thn whb I say 11 weeks left it makes it seem like forever, only 10weeks 5 days now though :haha:


----------



## cookielucylou

I think these weeks are wizzing away too fast, dont really mind though as cant wait to meet baby. There is so much I want to get done though and 11weeks seems so little time to do it all.


----------



## Sharan29

Yep for some reason I keep thinking I'm 33 weeks!

Haven't bought anything for baby yet, planning to get it at baby show in october. Anyone know what delivery times are like on purchases?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I feel so heavy and baby is beating me up from the inside so I feel like I should be further along. It doesn't help when people keep asking me if I'm due soon, or next month, etc. SHUT UP, you're not helping!


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I feel so heavy and baby is beating me up from the inside so I feel like I should be further along. It doesn't help when people keep asking me if I'm due soon, or next month, etc. SHUT UP, you're not helping!

Blu I've got the opposite problem!! Feel exactly the same as you physically, heavy and baby painfully wriggly sometimes and ache BUT my bump is small so people think I'm putting it on or expect me to still be ok and comfortable!!! It's easy not to notice I'm pregnant but that's doesn't mean I'm not 28+ wks!!!


----------



## Kelly M

toothfairy29 said:


> Blu_Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> I feel so heavy and baby is beating me up from the inside so I feel like I should be further along. It doesn't help when people keep asking me if I'm due soon, or next month, etc. SHUT UP, you're not helping!
> 
> Blu I've got the opposite problem!! Feel exactly the same as you physically, heavy and baby painfully wriggly sometimes and ache BUT my bump is small so people think I'm putting it on or expect me to still be ok and comfortable!!! It's easy not to notice I'm pregnant but that's doesn't mean I'm not 28+ wks!!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean ladies! I've gained quite a bit already and the baby is moving so much sometimes it's uncomfortable. Plus my sciatica and lower back pain are off the charts so I feel like I'm ready to pop but then remember I'm only 6 months and not even close!


----------



## sigh

Ugh I'm sick of people telling me I look like I'm ready to pop or getting shocked when they find out I'm due in Dec. I def feel like I'm 8 months! I got up to pee in the middle of the night and the back/hip pain was so bad that I felt like I needed a walking stick or something! I'm also having trouble breathing because there just isn't room in there. I think I need to change my posture...

I hit the 20 lb mark earlier this week eek. I'm realllly afraid of how much bigger I'm going to get. I just feel like a giant dumpling waddling around.


----------



## toothfairy29

Do you think it's going to get much worse for us over coming weeks? It's so long since my last 2 that I can't remember! Or I've blocked it out!!!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

It'll either stay the same or get worse I'm presuming. I feel pretty huge myself and I think people think I'm further along than I am because when they ask and I say Dec they are a little surprised I have that long to go. Baby always measures right on target or even a few days behind so I must just be fat. I had a BMI of about 27 or 28 which I know is high but it is overweight, not obese. I was probably still about 25 lbs overweight when I got pregnant so I know I'm by no means thin but I seem to really be putting the extra on gaining approx 20 lbs so far, depending on whether to go by my home scale or the drs. I'm short too so I'm just like a rolly polly. I know I waddle and it's hard to bend over or squat down. The aches and pains come and go everyday and I just suppose I'll have to live with it all for the next 12 weeks or so. Baby doesn't seem to be as active as a lot of you girls say your babies are but I still feel her everyday, sometimes more than others, sometimes stronger depending on where she is in there. I feel more and more ready to have the baby each day but I'm hopeful that she'll be ready when I am because I just want her to be born healthy. Pregnancy is such a crazy rollercoaster of emotions between my nerves and worry, my excitement, anxiousness, happiness, and fear here and there...


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yes it's the totally shocked/amazed face when I say Dec. 4 that gets me every time. Just makes me want to :grr: but I digress. I can't breath, it's only getting worse. I told the dr. I think he's running out of room in there, cuz i can feel him just about every time he moves now. It's getting painful at points. She told me, "don't worry, you've got plenty time to get bigger, and.. u will get bigger" umm. was that supposed to make me feel better?


----------



## hopeful2012

HI Ladies,
I went to the doctor this morning and had my nasty GTT. That stuff gave me a headache and made me nauseous. Baby's heartrate was great, measuring perfectly at 27 weeks, and he said everything seems to be completely normal at this point. I should find out monday about the glucose test. The crazy thing is im in third trimester now and still losing weight. I lost another pound. I have a baby bump but most of my coworkers cant tell unless i wear a maternity shirt. My pants are falling off of me and i really dont want to go buy new ones right now. Hope you all are doing good!!!


----------



## Kelly M

Strange that you are still losing weight hopeful. Did your dr. say anything about that?

I was really thin before pregnancy so my dr. isn't concerned about my weight gain but I have gained about 25 lbs and it doesn't feel good. I don't care how big or small you were pre-pregnancy, gaining weight and growing a big bump is hard to get used to. Everyone keeps saying "Yeah, but you'll lose it right away because you are normally skinny." Yeah right! How do they know that? I've never had to lose weight in my life so I have no idea how fast or if it's going to come off.


----------



## sigh

Kelly M said:


> Strange that you are still losing weight hopeful. Did your dr. say anything about that?
> 
> I was really thin before pregnancy so my dr. isn't concerned about my weight gain but I have gained about 25 lbs and it doesn't feel good. I don't care how big or small you were pre-pregnancy, gaining weight and growing a big bump is hard to get used to. Everyone keeps saying "Yeah, but you'll lose it right away because you are normally skinny." Yeah right! How do they know that? I've never had to lose weight in my life so I have no idea how fast or if it's going to come off.

People keep saying that to me too! I lost 46 lbs a few years ago and am freaked out that the weight won't come off...it was so hard to lose it before. I'm up 20 so far and can just feel my body changing. I am tiny now but my bump is HUGE.

btw - crib is assembled! https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/386983_10100327411157316_1111610336_n.jpg


----------



## nickibrum

I keep thinking im a week ahead because of all the informative emails i get from bounty/sma/boots etc. Some give me the week I currently am and some send me information on the week ahead. lol. 

I got myself 1 maternity bra today which is soooo comfy ill definitely be wearing it for a long time even when im not pregnant or feeding! I also picked up 2 nursing bras. I had to go for a size bigger that i am to allow for growth. But again its quite comfy so i might wear them around the house etc. I have gone up a back size and 2 cup sizes! Hope these fit me still when my milk comes in or im screwed!! They only go up to G cups in debenhams. I really dont want to buy online either as I need to try them on. :( 

ps SUPER COOL CRIB HUNNY!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab crib hun! Looks just like ours, but ours is cherry wood. You'll have to show us the nursery all done up!

I am so weepy and emotional ladies. It started last night and I'm still in my feelings today :(


----------



## nickibrum

Oh dear- any particular reason hun or just feeling a bit down? 

I think ive kicked into nesting mode early lol. I need to learn to chill the hell out but there is so much to do!


----------



## Kelly M

That crib is cute! I can't wait to set up our nursery when we move in two weeks. 

I shot a wedding last night after having the whole month of August off and it was excruciating. My back was in so much pain but I was just happy to have some work since we are really broke right now. :) Everyone kept asking me when I'm due and if it's my first. I wanted to just write it on my forehead so I could stop answering the same question over and over again. But everyone was really nice to me, always asking if I needed anything, how I'm feeling, saying I'm a trouper for working such a job while pregnant.


----------



## kellycontrary

Bump pics!!!

12 weeks, 18 weeks, 21 weeks and the last is 27 weeks, a week ago today. :)
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.png
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 2









18 weeks.png
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 1









21weeks.png
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 2









27 weeks.png
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm better emotionally today, just had a down weekend. The smallest thing seemed like the biggest thing and then I just got overwhelmed by everything in general.

Physically however, I'm not sure what's going on. The fatigue has always been present but it seems that I'm getting nausea and gas horrible all over again. I just threw up at work and I feel like crap.

Fab bump pics Kelly!


----------



## sigh

Thanks guys! The crib is the bonavita peyton. Used a 20% bed bath coupon at buy buy baby to get it for a deal, and then my girls ended up paying for it as my shower gift :) I'll post more pics as we get stuff done.

kellycontrary - cute pics!!! You look great!

KellyM - Wow I can't believe you did a wedding!!! I did my last one for the year a month ago and it was horrible... People were inconsiderate, drunk groomsman jumped on my foot and it still hurts. You should try getting more portrait work... I just did my first maternity session and it was soooooo much easier, plus she liked that I was preg too :) 

Do you guys have pelvic pain? My whole groin area feels like pulled muscles making it so hard to get up or walk. I had back and hip pain before but this is new.


----------



## ImSoTired

Went to a baby shower on Sat. It was nice to talk to another pregnant woman face to face. She is 8 weeks ahead of me though and her bump wasn't much bigger than mine. I feel like a whale:blush:

I don't know if it was something I ate at the shower or what Dh made for dinner on Sat night but I have been in and out of the bathroom (sry tmi) since Sunday at 4am. I can not get rid of this awful stomach bug. It's making me nauseous and crampy. I feel badly for baby because I'm eating the bare minimum because of the stomach pain. I'm still feeling her kick through the tummy ache so I know she's alright. I just worry because I was so sick! I feel a little better so far today just still not great. The pregnancy packet the dr gave me says to take imodium, stay hydrated, come in if it lasts more than a few days so I'm hoping that this is the last day and I'm back to feeling good tomorrow.

Although I still feel baby kick she is still having slow days and I'm not noticing much of a pattern. I think she's ok I just think that sometimes she is facing a direction in which I can't feel her as strongly and sometimes she is sleepy. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Sigh nice crib! I'm also having a bit of pelvic pain but with this illness I have I'm in pain all over:wacko:

Blu I hope you feel better soon.

KellyC- nice bump pics


----------



## Kelly M

Sigh: Yep, my last wedding isn't until November 3rd. I had it booked before we got pregnant and didn't realize how hard it would be until after we decided to get pg anyway. I wish I had more portrait work but honestly business is SLOOOOOOOWWWW here. It's hard just to find the second shooting gigs I have. I would do portrait sessions if I could get the clients for them. I have no more money to advertise with either. At least it's only a couple Saturdays each month. But we're broke since I can't find enough work!

I haven't had pelvic pain but plenty of sciatic pain and lower back pain making it difficult to get around sometimes. 

Kellycontrary: You do look beautiful! Love your bump, so cute! :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies! Goodbye eggplant hello squash!!

29 weeks for me and due date buddy blu butterfly!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Hadnt realised we had changed to squash.
I had my GTT test done yesterday, it wasnt too bad just got to wait to hear back now.
I went to a committee meeting on sunday and got told i look like i put on weight rather than being pregnant-charming!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh god cookie!!!!! Did you smack anyone????


----------



## cookielucylou

The same person also told me it was disgusting breastfeeding my 22month old. 
I just laughed it off, but it did annoy me!


----------



## JessdueJan

some people are so rude Cookie! Well done for just managing to laugh it off though, I think I'd have gone on a very hormonal rant!


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm quite paranoid about bump size too though I know I have definetly grown, so i could really do without comments like that. I'm measuring right for my dates and mw didnt say anything so baby must be fine.
I think he/she spends most of the time right down in my pelvis as most movement is really low and i dont think i'm carrying much water again this time. First pregnancy was all baby and there wasnt much water when mine did go. My mum was also very small and hid her last 2 pregnancys until really late so I wonder if its possibly genetic.


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I thought I would take another bump photo today at 29 week. I took the last one at 25 weeks. I have to say I am really disappointed with it. Everyone comments on how they can hardly tell I am pregnant. Even though I feel huge and at scan last week baby was actually big for his weeks, I am sad that I don't have a nice big noticable bump. Gutted!!! I have only put on 7.5lb so far which is good as I was curvy before pregnancy.
Here are my 25 week photo (left) and 29 weeks (right) hardly grown either????
 



Attached Files:







25 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 0









29wks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cookielucylou

I think you have a lovely bump-looks a similar size to mine.


----------



## sigh

We changed the squash already? I feel behind lol.

Toothfairy - your bump is cute!! I'm pretty much the same as I was at 24 weeks, except that I feel more pressure under my ribs now.

Cookie - you should've punched them! I would've cried... because I'm a weenie lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Fab bump pic! I don't think I've gotten much bigger since 24/25 weeks either. but let DH tell it, i'm huge. He likes to walk around the house calling me "big belly." 

Yaye on being a Squash! I had enough of being that eggplant. But is it just me or does it look like an eggplant is on that timeline a few fruits down again?

Gl on your GTT results Cookie. And don't worry about that jerk at work. Some people get off on making other people feel insecure, it's just because they want someone to feel as insecure as they do.


----------



## nickibrum

lol....maybe its an OH thing. My keeps saying im heavily pregnant- makes me want to slap him. Im small compared to most people who are 29 weeks; i am just tiny and its all at the front. I have only put on 7lbs aswell so Im not eactly huge. 

Bump pics are lovely hunny xx


----------



## kellycontrary

toothfairy29 - can def tell your preggers so ignore those who say you dont! I cant believe how irritated I get when some people say "oh you can hardly tell you are" - they just dont realise thats not what you want to hear!
I dont think Ive put on much weight - my weight gain hasnt been very much (I need to check though) as I havent gained back much appetite from those first 12 weeks. Luckily, like you im curvy so Im assuming that the midwife hasnt brought it up as its just not an issue. Im eating as healthily as I can (with a few naughty things!) but just not as much as I used to. I had my 28 week appt this morning and she didnt weigh me (just measured the bump - no probs) but the previous one Id gained a tiny amount and the one before I'd actually lost! Hopefully its all balancing out now x


----------



## ImSoTired

My husband doesn't say much about the size of my belly. He probably thinks I'll cry if he does and he's probably right. When we took the spare bed and put it in the basement I couldn't help obviously because I couldn't carry a heavy mattress down 2 flights of stairs. When he got to the basement with it I tried to shove the treadmill out of the way and I couldn't without straining and I stopped not wanting to get any nerve or muscle pain. He looked at me and said, 'it's ok, I know youre useless' and I cried and cried and cried. He really didn't mean it like that he just meant that he knew I couldn't and shouldn't be moving the furniture around. He apologized over and over because he really didn't mean it that way. 

I should be a squash on Thurs, yay! I wish they did more fruits and veggies like they do on the site on the ticker. It's lame that they leave the same ones for weeks!

You girls are so lucky haveing nice small bumps and only gaining a tiny bit of weight! I'm huge and I am just dreading taking the weight back off. 

Cookie I'm so sorry you had such a bad meeting. Whoever talked to you like that is really ignorant and I honestly wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut and I probably would've cried also. Good job laughing it off:thumbup:

I hope everyone is doing well today. I'm trying to get the energy to finish cleaning the bathroom...:dohh:


----------



## Kelly M

To all you beautiful pregnant ladies: People can be real jerks! We are all beautiful and carrying a life inside us makes us even more gorgeous! Although, it doesn't always feel that way. :p I can't believe some of the things people say to us. When I was 9 weeks, my mil came to visit and the first thing she said to me is "Wow, you look pregnant already!" Thanks a lot mil. That's exactly what a barely pregnant woman who isn't really showing yet wants to hear.


----------



## nickibrum

ahhhhhhhhhhhh Boots's christmas stuff is online and i just saw this to put in the nursery 

https://www.tesco.com/direct/leapfr..._cmp=ppc_g__&gclid=CKWZoMDEwbICFSfMtAodSTgAQg 

Its only fitting baba should have a toy dog til he can have his own real life dog in a few years time. Anyone else got furbabies? I have two dogs and a cat... who have never really been around kids so starting to freak out about that a bit!


----------



## sigh

I bought my nephew the regular scout toy and he LOVES it. Its so cute!

We're lucky that our dog is not aggressive but he's older so he tends to avoid kids as they are too noisy for him. It's still going to be quite an adjustment and I worry at times. I was reading an article on how to get them ready for baby and one of the suggestions was to walk them near areas with a lot of kids while you're pregnant so they get used to the site and sounds of kids. We've also been lightly grabbing his ears and paws so he gets used to it since the baby probably will in a few months. My friend who just had her baby a week ago has 4 dogs and has done a lot of research on how to prep them for baby so she plans on posting the info on her blog at some point (https://4dogsplusbaby.blogspot.com/). 

On a side note this made me chuckle: https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/205913_10103236632085244_5864674_n.jpg

How are you ladies feeling today? I have my GTT in 2 hours yuck.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

GL on your GTT Sigh! And that document was soo funny, thank you for sharing!

I'm so sleepy, I can barely stay awake at work today.


----------



## ImSoTired

Also very sleepy today as I haven't been getting a whole lot of sleep at night. But I really need to clean up the house a bit more today so I'm hoping I can at least get some of that done. I hate having a dirty house but some days I'm just so tired lately!

Sigh, I do have a dog but she spends a lot of time outside and does not have free reign of the house when she comes in. She is also older and tends to get a bit nervous around very small children but kids over 4 or so she is fine with. I don't plan on leaving them unsupervised together and I plan on teaching baby to be gentle as soon as she is big enough to touch the dog, God willing my dog is still alive by the time baby is big enough. I don't think it'll be a problem for us as the dog does not come in the living room and is not allowed upstairs near baby's room. 

Dh and I may have finally decided on a name for baby! We are still mulling it around and haven't decided on a spelling but we both seem pretty happy with it so far. I hope it grows on us even more and by the time baby comes we love it!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## sigh

GTT doneeeeee! It wasn't so bad. The liquid actually didn't taste bad, it was the slight nausea/wooziness afterwards that sucked. I'm exhausted now so I'm thinking of taking a sick day the rest of the day and napping. Hopefully I won't have to do it again!

Imsotired -yay for picking a name! We haven't made any decisions... I like one name, he likes another so we're still going to name shop until we agree on something. 


my belly is sooooooooooooooo itchy... i'm afraid the stretch marks are going to happen soon. I haven't been putting the belly butter on daily so it's partially my fault. blah!


----------



## toothfairy29

Sigh.....I have itchy boobs!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I have itchy belly and boobs. Even though I use the Palmer's stretch mark cream/lotion, I still have them. Oh well, thinking of them as my tiger stripes!

And I have actually decided to give OH his way and name baby after him but I'm not telling him. I keep having him think that we'll use the name that I like'd originally and they can have the same middle name :haha: I just don't it getting out and I KNOW he will tell his mom the moment I tell him I gave in, so I wont. But other than "is baby due yet" the most common question I get is "have you thought of any names?" 

Ughh, I want to just scream - go away! I'll tell when I'm ready. Which is after baby is born.


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu_Butterfly said:


> I have itchy belly and boobs. Even though I use the Palmer's stretch mark cream/lotion, I still have them. Oh well, thinking of them as my tiger stripes!
> 
> And I have actually decided to give OH his way and name baby after him but I'm not telling him. I keep having him think that we'll use the name that I like'd originally and they can have the same middle name :haha: I just don't it getting out and I KNOW he will tell his mom the moment I tell him I gave in, so I wont. But other than "is baby due yet" the most common question I get is "have you thought of any names?"
> 
> Ughh, I want to just scream - go away! I'll tell when I'm ready. Which is after baby is born.

Same! Besides asking when baby is due everyone wants to know her name! Why? So they can critisize it surely. They will find out when baby is born as far as I am concerned!:wacko:


----------



## sigh

Same here! People keep asking and I just tell them we're going to figure that out next month. I have a name I liked and I told my sister and she keeps telling people!! DH is starting not to like the name anymore because he feels like too many people know. I guess I can tell you guys :)

I like Lila (pronounced Leela) and he likes Aliana. We're between the two but are still looking at other names as well. 

After 2 days of almost no movement, DH saw my stomach jump around for the first time today! It freaked him out and he's now calling her alien baby lol.


----------



## JessdueJan

People asking names really annoys me because 9 times out of 10 they have nothing nice to say in response! Iv just started saying were not picking until he or she is born but actually we have chosen Isla Elizabeth or Archie David.


----------



## nickibrum

So far we havent had any negative responses to the name we have picked out: Ethan. Its not too common, no one in my family has it and it cant bve shortened. It also means strong which our little man certainly is with all the stress I have been under....and himself to get better :)

I packed my hospital bag last night and the baby changing bag. Washed some clothes and the blanket. Making it feel so much more real! OH can now calm down and stop stressing incase i go into labour early lol. The countdown is really beginning.... 2 more weeks working full time hours :happy dance:


----------



## JessdueJan

Aww I love Ethan, was one I my first choices but OH wasn't having it. 

Nicki you are so organised! I haven't even bought anything for mine or baby's hospital bag yet, need to get a list written and get sorted I think. I still have 7weeks of full time hours at work :( I have 9days holiday left to take though so think I will put them in so I get a day off each week.


----------



## nickibrum

I had a lot of freebies lol so that made up most of my bag; have you seen the size of maternity pads yet???? I think I WILL be the one wearing nappies!!! 

What are people doing about clothing baby? Seems silly but this LO is my first. I have a really thick fluffy snowsuit. Do i put normal clothes on underneath it or would just a vest be suitable? Or a rompersuit and the snowsuit? vest, rompersuit and snowsuit??? He will only be going from our car to the house which isnt far but Ill need to know for other occasions when i leave the house. 

Mindboggling


----------



## cookielucylou

Ethan is a fab name-when we picked it for our DS it was quite popular which we didnt realise at the time.
We are going with Hayden Harrison or Kacie Jade this time.
We are telling very few people though as last time I had someone very rude telling me she didnt like 'ethan' and we couldnt use it. We told oh's mum and sis this time and got his sister going oh thats on my list-she doesnt even have a partner so I think we kind of over rule there. We had Kacie since before DS was born(didnt know the sex until he arrivied) so we have had that name for over 2 years.


----------



## ImSoTired

We are pretty sure of the name but won't tell anyone until she is born. I don't want everyone over using it and talking to my belly using her name because that is a little weird to me. Also I'd prefer no critisism so we are keeping it to ourselves. I can certainly tell you ladies as you won't tell anyone I know or critisize...We have chosen Caitlin Isabel. Isabel was my great grandmother's name and I have always love the name Caitlin and it can be shortened to Caity or Cait. We haven't decided on the spelling yet of Caitlin or Caitlyn. So far we love it but I'm still waiting for it to sink in. 

Nicki- I'd say The onesie, or vest as you ladies say, an outfit and a bunting/coat is how I'd do it. You may only be going a short distance but baby is brand new and depending on how cold it is I wouldn't take any chances. It'll probably be pretty cold here when my baby arrives. It's only 40 degrees this AM! She will also have a blanket over her lap and a hat. The first few months I'm going to try and keep her home as much as possible until the weather breaks anyway.

Yay I'm 29 weeks finally! Could be meeting baby in as little as 8 weeks?! I can't wait. I'm so anxious for the baby shower to see whether or not we get everything we need. The shower is what is truly holding me back from being really ready for her arrival. I feel like going out and buying everything but our bank accts are a bit low so I'll be waiting at least 2 weeks to buy anything else. I have my lists all made up though!:thumbup:

Baby was really active yesterday and this AM and it's making me really uncomfortable. She keeps jabbing her feet into my ribs and making them sore and it's hard to find a position that doesn't bug me. Also I had quite a few BH contractions yesterday and they are just sooo strange. The pressure is so crazy I could only imagine what it's really going to be like when I go into labor!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kelly M

Those are all lovely names! Really, I like the names you ladies have chosen. I was uncomfortable with sharing our name with people too but everyone kept asking and I got tired of saying we are keeping it a secret because people would then act all offended that I wouldn't tell them. So we have chosen Carter Thomas (Thomas being a family name) for our son. It's something we could both agree on but I honestly had other choices I liked better. :p 

I'm not ready at all for this baby! You ladies are so ahead of me. I have acquired most of the baby items but they are all packed away right now until our move in a week. I'm not even thinking about my hospital bag yet. I figured, nursery first, then hospital bag. Packing my bag seems to make it extremely real for me....scary! We signed up for our birthing class though, so we'll have that next month. That's going to make things seem real for sure! lol :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies your names are lovely!!! I have been keeping our quiet too. Made the mistake in the early weeks of telling people and got sick of the "faces" so now say we are not sure. 
We have got it down to 2 now....Finley or Billy(well William) I like Louis but hubby likes the other 2. Will probably end up with Finley I think????

I am very much not organised! Have bought most stuff but the important things like cot and pram and car seat aren't being delivered until early November. The rest of the stuff I have bought it just in a huge pile in carrier bags in my step daughters room. Baby will not get a room until he is a few months. We have a bit of a dilema to face first.....my 18 year old step daughter has the biggest bedroom in the house and only comes to stay once or twice a month now and may be going to uni next year. We have to at some point tell her she is loosing her room and may have to share with my 16 year old daughter!!!!! Ouch!!! So we are avoiding it all for now!

I am really stressed about blankets and coats and snowsuits etc!!!! Its one of my big worries???!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellycontrary

Without exception, I love all your baby names! Just gorgeous and ignore everyone else that says differently - remember you like them for a reason :) 
We have chosen Conor Sean. My husband is irish and Sean is his dads name. We also loved brody, but we fell foul to both sets of parents turning their noses up when we said it. Eventually it put us off a bit - but its still our second choice, you never know!! 

If we were going to have a girl, we had several girls names picked out; Darcy, Imogen, Sophie, Indy. Im glad we are having a boy, as we werent 100% on any of them really! 

As for prep, we have a buggy now (oyster from mothercare) a moses basket (bought with vouchers as a thank you present for a project at work) and various bits and pieces of essentials like sleepsuits etc. Been buying nappies when they are on offer!!! 

Toothfairy - i was also keen to get snowsuits!!! MY mum has just bought one from boots (surprise!!) its gorgeous and really soft and thick and it was reduced from £20 to £8. Its blue, but I think they do cream and pink. I was really keen on getting a little bear snowsuit with ears, yet to see one though! x 
my mum also works in boots - a couple of weeks ago they were getting rid of stock to make room for xmas stuff so she got a few bargains such as a jungle gym that was £55 down to £12 (with her discount also) and a vibrating chair (also jungle gym make) that was reduced to £26. Fingers crossed she can get more!


----------



## toothfairy29

Kelly..... snap about the bear snowsuit! I looked in all the shops but eventually got this from ebay. I bought the 0-3 but it seems quite big. Cute though!!!!!
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/snowsuit...034?pt=Baby_Clothing&var=&hash=item3a79e0aa92


----------



## cookielucylou

That bear one is so cute. I want to buy a new one but shouldn't really as we already have 2 from last time. The majority of our stuff is hand me downs from when we were expecting our first, it was so helpful at the time as we were worried about money etc but I keep seeing so much cute stuff that I want to buy now. I think part of it is because it's stuff that I didn't personally pick.


----------



## kellycontrary

That bear suit is gorgeous! might have to get that!

I have a question - today Im getting some (mild) period-like cramps/tummy ache and Ive been to the loo a couple of times for a number 2 already (sorry!! TMI!!) which isnt like me. Baby is moving around a lot today. Just feeling slightly 'off'. Very gassy. Uncomfy when standing up, but I guess thats nothing new! 

Any ideas?? Or have I just eaten something dodgy?! (I did have jackets with beans last night haha!)


----------



## Kelly M

Kellycontrary: I have started to feel really "off" again since three or four days ago. Yesterday, I felt sick all day and threw up. Morning sickness never really left my side though. I only have had brief breaks from the puking, three weeks of a break maximum. But, I am starting to feel more like I did in the first tri again. Really tired, nauseous, weak, dizzzy. I have heard third tri feels like first tri plus the discomforts of the big belly and such. I hope this doesn't last for the next three months! Hope you feel better! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

There are little bear suits all over the US! The one I think we are getting it like a heavy fleece and it's very fuzzy and pink. I'm trying to find a bunting instead as I know it's hard to dress a newborn in a snowsuit with seperate legs but I can't find any I particualrly like. I need to keep telling myself it's only for 3 or 4 months and then spring will come and she'll need a light jacket or sweater instead. I'm just so picky when it comes to this kind of stuff!

Kellyc perhaps you have an illness or something. I just got over a terrible stomach virus which gave me awful cramping that reminded me of AF cramps. I am also very uncomfortable lately but the cramping has gone since I got rid of the virus or whatever it was. I think you'll be ok but definately keep an eye on that cramping and mention it to your doctor if it lasts for more than a few days.

I hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## nickibrum

Kelly- I think its propably to do with the fact baby is active and taking or more space. I go to the loo maybe 3 times a week and recently i have started to become regular (ie a normal person) because baby is always active and he is 40cm now! :) 

Toothfairy: We also have the big stuff being delivered at the beginning of November. I have my pram etc with mothercares baby plan and to be honest why pay it off early when I can gain interest sitting in my bank and also if i pay it off ill miss out on the price matching! lol. Also, I would hope that you and your OH have the biggest room in the house if your stepdaughter isnt there much- espeically when you have a newborn on the way who will be sleeping with you! haha. Im sure she will be fine with sharing- its logical if she doesnt stay often.

Well Im off to have a date with my OH; dinner and then watching Michael McIntyre for the evening. Cant wait- ordered tickets 15 months ago I think it was. Good job I didnt get pregnant any earlier. Has anyone else thought about life after pregnancy (with their first LOs)? I saw another comedian we like that was playing in March time and I couldnt do it- buy the tickets- just incase I dont want to leave LO yet. Sounds so silly doesnt it?? He will be 4 months old!:dohh:


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki that's great I hope you have a good date night with your OH.

Sorry to have a little rant here but I am just so nervous and angry about this stupid baby shower. I wanted it to be something small and relaxing, very positive and happy. Turns out I don't even know half the people who are coming. I may have met them at some point but I do not _know_ them and would never have invited them if it weren't for MIL insisting. I understand that DH has some family that I'm still, after 10 years together, I'm not familiar with, but if in that 10 years I haven't spoken to them and neither has DH, then why do I still have to invite them??? I invited 21 people that I know well and who are very close friends and family (that's my side of the invite list). Yet somehow we got a guest list of near 60!? 19 people on that list I have never spoken to longer than a 'hi, nice to meet you'! I'm very shy and VERY self conscious especially now that I'm the size of a house so this is going to be a very stressful day for me and I'm not happy at all. Plus where we are having it is not big enough to accomidate all of these people even though MIL keeps insisting it is. It would be perhaps if we weren't getting it catered and needed places for people to sit and eat! I'm nearly in tears right now thinking about the whole thing. I have always had major anxiety issues but MIL is more worried about herself and her stress level than me and mine. So anyone who wants to come she just says 'sure, why not'! I just wanted a happy little get together to get some much need things for the baby and now I'm just so unhappy how everything is turning out. :cry:

Sorry for the rant I'm just so upset and angry...


----------



## sigh

imsotired- :hugs: hang in there. I know it sucks but you don't want to look back and regret being sad. It's time to celebrate you and your baby girl!! :happydance:

I have a rant as well. We called my inlaws today and they said they probably aren't coming to our baby shower because my MIL's foot hurts. They live 2 hrs away and I think it's a weak excuse. I think it has more to do with the fact that we didn't come to their house in August for their 41st wedding anniversary and they're upset. After the last time we went there (see rant in this thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1034471-calling-all-squashs-55.html#post19892955), I didn't want to end up sleeping in a hot attic and we didn't think it was a big deal. Apparently my FIL told my DH's brothers that there will be no more holidays at their house since we seem to think there's "no room". I really feel like everyone around me has become a hormonal mess... isn't it supposed to be me? DH feels the same way. ugh.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh sigh and I'm so tired. I can't believe how much stress baby showers cause. I think I'm glad these haven't yet really started in the uk!! I remember the attic incident. They seems like ages ago! Just shows how long we have been pregnant!!!!!!!!


----------



## sigh

DH and I had a long talk and we're going to try to not let it bother us! If people want to be immature and moody it's their issue, not ours! We've spent so many years bending over backwards and dropping everything for his family (he's the youngest) but now we have our own family to look out for and they don't seem to understand that. A lottt of issues with his fam... gives me anxiety at times but trying not to stress!

Hope you ladies have a good weekend! We're working on the nursery :D


----------



## Kelly M

Can any of you ladies give me advice on how to tell what part of the baby is where in my tummy? I can't ever really tell what position he's in and it drives me crazy! All these other ladies say they can feel a foot or an elbow or the head but all I feel is squirming and kicks or punches but never really sure how he is laying in there. Will it get easier when he's bigger?


----------



## cookielucylou

I have no idea either-i dont like poking too much incase I hurt him/her.


----------



## toothfairy29

I have no idea either! Mine seems to move and kick all over too!


----------



## Kelly M

I think I kind of figured it out last night. This site is really neat and it has given me something to do. I love feeling the actual baby with my hands, it makes it so real! https://pregnancy.thefuntimesguide.com/2008/09/baby_position_in_womb.php


----------



## JessdueJan

I'm another one who has no idea, I did know where the head was for a while because midwife pointed it out but baby did a big shuffle a few days later and now im none the wiser again! 
Happy Monday to you all...weather is so depressing here :(


----------



## nickibrum

Hey all

Baby showers are sounding like a nightmare! Im not involved in organising mine and already Im worried because I dont want to play embarrassing games or anything like that. Though its not exactly a hen party so we should be ok. 

As for movement, i can feel when he is stretching but i cant see a foot or elbow wtc yet. In the antenatel class we went to they said baby is constantly turning- normally clockwise. I have had it where i look down and my belly looks more square than rounded because of the position he has got himself into. 

The christening was great yesterday though i sutpidly forgot my flat shoes so was wearing heels all day :dohh: and Michael McIntyre is AMAZING! Im getting the dvd for xmas me thinks :) 

30 weeks today! SHOCKING! I honestly cant believe how fast this has all gone. 2 more full working weeks :happydance: hoping i can start winding down in the next 3 weeks as Ill be handing my work load over slowly.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh so sorry that your inlaws are being so petty. I don't see why they don't understand where you are coming from on your last visit. It makes sense to me, completely. 

My MIL is over sensitive and on Friday I know I probably hurt her feelings when I expressed how upset I am about how this shower is turning out. She'll probably ignore me for a few days or something. :shrug: I didn't think it was too much to ask to have a small family and friends (of myself and dh) shower. Instead it has turned into a huge party with 20 people I barely know being invited as well because MIL wants them. I just know that there isn't going to be any room at the house and my nerves are shot because of it. Also my mom didn't invite her friends and actually had me take a few family members off of the list because she knew they wouldn't come, so why put more bother on me? MIL on the other hand has invited her friends. People I've NEVER met (because this friend of hers said she wanted to meet me?!). She also invited these distant family members that I have only spoken to in passing because they were angry that we didn't invite them to the wedding. I'm sorry, but I paid for my wedding myself, so I couldn't invite everyone under the sun and I wasn't paying for people I don't even know. So when they heard we were having a baby they asked (rudely) if they would be invited to the shower and MIL told them yes! I said 'why did you invite them, I don't even know them! You could have told them that it wasn't your choice as I was doing the invitations!' And she started crying about how she doesn't need the stress of telling people no and it's just so much easier to invite them....:dohh: But now I have to deal with the stress of seeing these snarkyh, judgemental people at MY baby shower, where I will be uncomfortable, shy, and hugely pregnant. I'm just so angry. Let me tell you when this baby comes she will not be getting her way ANYMORE! It's about me and dh and baby and I will not be bullied into doing whatever she wants to save her stress. That's bullshit! Sorry about the rant I am still just so angry about it.


----------



## sigh

imsotired :hugs: I did my friends shower separately for this reason... this kind of thing is the norm when you're in an Indian family so I'm used to it. My 2nd shower is going to have about 75 people, 20 of which are close family/family friends and the rest are distant relatives who I barely know, mom/dad's friends and my sister's people (She invited her neighbor who I've never even spoken to!). You should ask the people who are important to you and DH if they can stick around afterwards for a little bit and maybe you can spend some time with them wihtout the chaos. Hope you feel better!

Check out the invitation my sister made for it. LOL.

I have a drs appt in a few hours so I'm going to ask her about the baby position thing. I've been feeling pressure on my right side ribs so I think she's diagonal. I'll let you guys know what she says!
 



Attached Files:







3352744_web_template.jpg
File size: 133.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ImSoTired

Thankfully this is my last shower of any kind so this will not be happening again! And any other parties I may have in the future I will put my foot down about the guest list. MIL will not be manipulating me with her crying anymore. I could care less about her 'stress level'. I have had anxiety and depression on and off since 2007 so I know all about stress and feelings and I have never manipulated anyone with them to get my own way. DH just rolls his eyes and tells me to calm down but I am truly angry and what my shower has turned into is just a ridiculous circus. I'm sure I will not enjoy it. Oh well...

Sigh that invitation is adorable and funny! I love it! I just bought cheap ones from the party store and filled them all out myself. We did all of those fancy invites for the wedding and they cost a lot so I took the 'easy way out' this time. My hand didn't think it was easy after filling out nearly 60 invites, lol.

As for baby's position, I know that baby is usually head down around my lower left side and feet either up my left or right side ribs. Sometimes I think she levels out and lays across my torso with her feet on my right side but her head is always around my lower left. The last time I had a scan I asked where she was and ever since then I've been monitoring where I feel movements so I think I know. I could be wrong I suppose. I can't tell if what pokes out is her hand, elbow, foot, knee, etc, but I have an idea of what it is by the location of where I feel the kick. 

I go see my OB on Thurs when I'll be 30 weeks. I had a very busy weekend and I had my first bout of swelling in my hands and feet/ankles. It seems better so far today but I'm not looking forward to it happening again! Hopefully the doctor finds everything is great and baby is doing well! 

Good luck at you appt, Sigh! I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kelly M

I have an OB appt today and I am doing my gtt. Right now, I'm four hours into the fasting and STARVING!!! Wish me luck ladies. :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Kelly! Good luck sweetie! In the uk we fast from 10pm then go to the hospital for bloods and the drink early the next moring (was 8am for me) then have the 2nd blood test 2 hours later. Hope all is well for you x x x


----------



## cookielucylou

I had to go for my GTT at 9am and there was no one even there and we had to wait.
My baby always seems to lie right down as i can often feel kicking really low and he/she only moves up occassionally.


----------



## sigh

imsotired - we actually just e-mailed that to all the guests in an evite type thing :)

Appointment went well! I passed my GTT :happydance:. The dr said the baby's head is down by my lower left side and her legs/butt are pushed up against my right side ribs. She said that she's going to be moving around constantly but in the next month she should become more stationary. I'm starting to notice a pattern (mainly because of rib pain and not being able to breathe) so I'm guessing this is how she likes to lay. I've been afraid to push on my belly but the dr was jabbing me so hard with her fingers that it actually hurt a little! I can't wait until we can tell what is what :)

gluck today Kelly!

Almost 30 weeks.... CRAZY. Hope you're all doing well today!


----------



## ImSoTired

I wish I could have emailed my invites but unfortunately a lot of the people we invited are older and not so great at email sort of stuff.:dohh: I do love that though it's really cute!
yay for passing the GTT! I think our babies are in the same position too, sigh! Though I sometimes feel her feel feet on the right side too. I'm sure as baby grows she won't be able to move as much and she'll be in the same spot more often! I feel a lot of pressure and pain under my ribs. It drives me crazy sometimes when I'm sitting up!


----------



## Kelly M

Glad you passed your gtt Sigh. 
Toothfairy, mine I just had to fast for four hours, drink the glucose drink, fast another hour and then get my blood drawn. I should have scheduled the appt. for first thing in the morning but I didn't think about that. I made it without passing out though! I won't know my results for a day or two but I'm pretty sure I passed. Dr said baby is head down with body to my right but he moves all the time. He does tend to be head down most often though.


----------



## nickibrum

I thought all was going fine with my baby shower. Im not involved in the planning- I just gave my friends/mum a list of the people who should be invited (and if i thought they would actually accept so they had an idea for numbers). 

Its all been done by fb- invites etc. My sister sent me a snotty text last night saying how upset she was that she is not involved in the organising of it. I said she could help months ago but as Im not part of it to contact mum or my friend. Last night she was trying to say its all about me and i havent considered her feelings........ hello! Im not organising anything! On top of that, were not particularly close, she lives over an hour away, she doesnt know who my friends are, she has no money coming in so couldnt afford to do anything anyway and I said for her to get in touch with them!!! I was so angry last night to receive such a crappy text and then she tries to argue with me saying its all about me and then 2 texts later she tries to use the guilt trip about her feelings and she wants me to be proud of her for once...... so now the baby shower is all about her?? wtf? 

Rant over but last night i was fuming. I was just about to head out at 8pm to see my sister in the rehab centre who hasnt eaten a thing that day, and try and get her to eat. Yeah.... im always thinking about me obviously :dohh: I have enough stress with the baby and his brain problems, my two sisters, my day to day stressful job, and my hubbys work who are making him redundant just to reeemploy him at a lower salary.... but she felt the need to add to that stress when in my opinion i havent done anything. 

how is everyone today? 

Hunny your invites are amazing! So cool :) Im starting to feel pregnant lol. Need to start slowing down and resting more. Laminate flooring goes down at the weekend- so happy about that :)


----------



## toothfairy29

God nicki sounds like you're having a tough time?! You should have avoided the American baby shower tradition!!! Seems they are incredibly stressful!!!!

I am 30 wks today! Yay!! 

I've had a funny tummy for a few days now. Going loads (sorry if tmi) and quite crampy. Wondering if baby had moved and is pressing on bowel/nerves is different way!? He was breech at scan 2 wks ago. Today he's doing something very high up which is new!!! Dunno if kicks or his bum or what but is shoving high up under my ribs.... Almost makes my boobs wobble when does it!!!! Maybe he has spun head down??


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 30 weeks Toothfairy! 

Glad to hear you passed your GTT Sigh! GL to the other ladies awaiting results. 

Seems the unluckiness of the baby shower blues has hit me as well. A good friend of mine who is also lo's future Godmother insisted on planning the shower. Since most of my family is out of town I told her sure, have at. Well turns out she did about nothing for it as of yet -luckily I'd been making arrangements in the background on my own (just my nature) - and on top of it she lied about send the invitations out. So to date no one has received the invitations she claimed she sent out two weeks ago - mind you this was already 2 weeks later than she was supposed to have sent them. And she's still lying about sending them - I've had about 12 people tell me they haven't gotten something. One of them was even addressed to my house and I haven't got it yet so no reason. Mind you all of my family is out of town and my friends in town have hectic lives so we literally have to get on each others schedules. Some folks I talked to yesterday told me they'd already made plans b/c they had no idea my shower was on the 13th - how mad am I??!?!!!? I should've just handled it myself. She created this sappy ass fb event yesterday, I'm so mad :evil:

Anywho, I'm 30 weeks today :happydance: 75% complete - only 7 weeks until full term and 10 weeks until due date.


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy 30wks blu!!! 

What exactly happens at a baby shower? Have only ever seen one on friends!!! Is it jut a big party with lots of baby gifts??


----------



## cookielucylou

These baby showers sound like a nightmare, very glad they are not popular over here!
Cant believe how far we all are already-it doesnt seem that long ago I joined this group! Its lovely to have people to chat to at the same stage :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yes, it's a celebration for the parents to be and baby. Usually food and games for the guests and gifts for the baby. Usually a delight, not sure what's going on as of late. 

Yes - I remember joining these threads so early on and now to think we're in the home stretch. I still remember getting my bfp on 3/26 at 10dpo! Been so great to have all of you ladies to chat with - otherwise I think i'd drive DH crazy.


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy 30 girls! I'll be 30 week on thurs and I go see my OB that day as well. Baby is quiet this AM and I'm wondering if she is sleepy and maybe she was kicking me in the night because I kept waking up. 

Usually someone throws someone a baby shower. They are usually done by a friend or a sister/sil. Since I only have one sil and she works a lot my mil is 'hosting' mine. And my mother is helping money wise because she is busy at work. The host usually takes care of everything but I have taken on a lot of the responsibilities myself including the invitations, the games, and I have chosen all of the decor but mil bought it. At a shower the mother to be is surrounded by family and friends, usually just women but sometimes they do a coed type thing. Everyone brings gifts (from a registry or whatever) and comes to eat and play games and celebrate the new baby on the way. I don't like all of the attention but it's a great help when you have nothing for a new baby. It's just a nightmare because it's not the type of thing I wanted. I wanted something much smaller and peaceful and laid back. No such luck! The secret is to have someone great to host your shower and help you with every aspect and take your feelings into consideration. I had a great bridal shower because my best friends were my hostesses and aalthough I hated the attention the shower went well. This one is awful because mil has no clue what she's doing and most of the work is on me. I don't have to pay for much because my mom and mil are paying but I still have to organize the games, etc. So annoying....

Sorry blu and nicki. I know what it's like to have baby shower stress:dohh:

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies....

you might remember I have been concerned about my bump being small and posted a photo last week at 29 weeks. I have been feeling a bit off it for a couple of days and have had an upset tummy. Bump feels different I think too. Each scan I have had or midwife exam so far I have been told baby is breech. I really cant tell myself by feeling. I wondered if maybe he has turned over the last couple of days and this is why I have felt different? I also think my bump actually looks bigger and a definite pregnancy shape today?

What do you think? These photos are only a week apart. Left is 29 wks, right is today 30 wks. Can you see any difference at all???
 



Attached Files:







29wks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0









30 wks.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ImSoTired

Definately looks like it's sticking out a bit more. Perhaps you are right and baby has done a flip in there making your bump poke out a bit more. I really wouldn't be concerned though, I can definately tell you are pregnant and I think your bump is perfectly normal. Some women are just lucky and keep a smaller bump in pregnancy. I am absolutely huge and it's embarassing. I was hoping I'd carry small because I have a rather petite baby girl in there and I was a small baby but I guess because I am so short that baby had no place to go but out:dohh: Beautiful bump toothfairy, nothing to worry about:thumbup:


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. My day didnt start off well, but has improved. The weather is so pretty here, so we have the windows up and the air off. Im making homemade applesauce today, so the house smells awesome! I spoke with my insurance company and everything is arranged (at least my part of it) for my maternity leave and hospital stay. I guess it helps that i work at the hospital that im delivering at. I agreed to work thanksgiving day since i will be off for both christmas and new years. My leave officially starts on December 2- unless i decide to change it to the day after thanksgiving. I will have 1 1/2 weeks before my due date and 8 weeks after (i may change my mind and take 10 afterwards). Im so excited. I realized that i have filled out my last work schedule until after i come back from leave. (we do ours about 5 weeks in advance). 11 weeks until my due date! I have so much to do!
My sister is hosting my baby shower and my best friend is helping. I think this shower has about 50 people invited and then there will be another for the other side of the family (they live about an hour away, so one of the aunt's is hosting one there). Mine have not been stressful as my sister is planning everything but still asking for my opinions. Mine will be on October 20th. My sister also knows me very well and knows what i like, so i dont have much to say on her choices. We have been slowly working on the nursery, but i am feeling the overwhelming need to hurry it up. I really want it done before the shower, so that i can organize everything that we get. 
I am still working crazy 12 hour shifts, but everyone in the emergency department is so nice to me and they try to help me with anything that they can- especially now that im showing so well. Most of them think i have a basketball shoved under my shirt. I had a patient's wife asking when i was due yesterday and then she proceeded to tell me that it looked as if i did a great job keeping my figure! Made me feel good. I always said that i wanted to be one of those cute skinny pregnant women and since i have lost weight the entire time i guess i got my wish. I think i will have maternity pictures taken at the end of october or first of november! I cant wait!


----------



## Kelly M

Toothfairy, hope you feel better. Your bump is adorable! Definitely looks bigger in the second photo. Everyone keeps saying how tiny I look and I don't mind the compliment but I don't feel tiny at all. My bump feels huge. I guess it's because I'm just used to a much flatter stomach so I feel kind of like a whale as of late. 

Sorry you ladies have such stressful baby shower situations. Also, I had no idea baby showers weren't a thing in the UK. Mine was a breeze, my sister and mom planned it and it was just immediate family. It was a lot fun, got TONS of stuff for the baby and ate delicious food and cupcakes. I'm not trying to rub it in or anything. Just saying to those UK ladies, that's usually how they are supposed to go. My heart goes out to the ladies having trouble! It should be a fun experience, not stress. Why can't the other people helping/planning understand that? Shame on them. 

My dr said baby is growing just fine and everything looks good, including my weight gain (whew). Glad I got the ok from the Dr., always feels reassuring. 29 weeks today! Wohooo!! 11-13 more weeks to go! :)


----------



## nickibrum

anyone struggling with winter clothes now? specifically winter coats? I cant remember if i asked this already to be honest. 

I bought a duffle cape coat today from ebay. Hopefully it will fit, but i can collect and try on there and then which will be helpful. As i dont have a massive bump im hoping I will only need it for the next few weeks and then when LO has arrived Ill be back in my normal coats.... im not a fan of cape/poncho coats but I refuse to spend over £45 on a winter coat ill only wear once. 

Work is getting very stressful, so much to do and not alot of time left to do it. In one respect 5.5 weeks seems like loads of time and then in another it seems like it will go in a flash based on the last few months. You are all correct in saying its flown by. I remember setting up this group etc- madness. I found my POS yesterday aswell! Maybe I should date it so I will always remember. Its gone in my memorybox for now :) 

Im making a food hamper for MIL for xmas. So far I have
bottle of wine, mulled wine set (wine and glasses), shortbread, cookies, jam, crackers, mince piese. What else could go in there for not alot of money? 

Also I need an idea of joint present for MIL and FIL. Really struggling as I cant afford much but dont want to be cheapskates either. xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki I just bought a few cheap pair of maternity pants and a maternity sherpa lined fleece hood and some t shirts. I can't bring myself to buy a new winter coat either, so I bought the hooded sweatshirt and I plan on wearing my winter coat unbuttoned if needed. It's predicted that we will have a bad winter this year so I'm hoping that I can limit my outdoor exposure when I'm too big for my coat and hoping I'll go right back into my normal coat once baby arrives. Maternity clothes can be so expensive. What I do need is a pair flat slip on shoes, some new pajama pants, and a few nursing bras so I'm saving my pennies. 

I don't know what to tell you about MIL's Christmas gift. Sounds lovely so far though! I need to start christmas shopping and I _am_ going to be a cheapskate this year. Everyone is getting a gift card and nothing more. I'm much more worried about saving our money for baby than whether everyone has a lot of Christmas gifts. After my baby shower, in about 2 weeks, I'm going to buy one gift card a week and be done in plenty of time for Christmas.


----------



## nickibrum

Im trying to avoid gift cards as I think sometimes a hamper can be cheaper and I can use vouchers to buy things meaning they are actually free. The food hamper has cost about £15 so far....normally we spend about £50 per parent, which this year we have kinda said it will be £30 per parent but I cant afford to give £30 voucher if that makes sense? I have 19 people to buy for...very large family. 

Trying to be savy and seeing what I can spend with my points and what is best to use for cash. :S mind blowing lol


----------



## ImSoTired

nickibrum said:


> Im trying to avoid gift cards as I think sometimes a hamper can be cheaper and I can use vouchers to buy things meaning they are actually free. The food hamper has cost about £15 so far....normally we spend about £50 per parent, which this year we have kinda said it will be £30 per parent but I cant afford to give £30 voucher if that makes sense? I have 19 people to buy for...very large family.
> 
> Trying to be savy and seeing what I can spend with my points and what is best to use for cash. :S mind blowing lol

Yeah unfortunately we don't have 'vouchers' that work like that. Everything here that is worth buying is pretty expensive. If I made my mom a basket of goodies it'd probably cost more than if I just went out and bought her a gift card and then she could go and get whatever she wants. I have 14 people to buy for, so only a few less than you and hopefully I won't go broke this year:dohh: Good luck!


----------



## sigh

We're doing a polyanna/secret santa this year among the adults to cut down on expenses. I need to start shopping for my nieces and nephews now! Already starting to feel exhausted!


----------



## sigh

I forgot about the winter jacket thing and went out yesterday and realized I can barely zip it. Luckily I think I saved my pre-weight loss jacket so hopefully that will work!


----------



## Kelly M

Luckily, I won't need to worry much about my winter jacket being that I live in Austin, TX. It doesn't get very cold for very long so I think I can make do with a big hooded sweatshirt and my coat unzipped. I'll be damned if I have to buy a new winter coat that I'll probably only wear about one or two months. 

On another topic, I passed my gtt! Not that I was worried I wouldn't or anything. I feel like it was kind of an unnecessary test considering I don't have any symptoms and feel fine.


----------



## cookielucylou

Congrats on passing kelly, I agree it does seem silly as surely you would get symptoms if you did have it. I think I passed mine as she said they will only contact me if I have a problem and mine was done last monday.
Has anyone else experienced itchy legs? The bottom of my legs have been really itchy, OH said they looked slightly swollen yesterday but I hadnt noticed but could that be why?


----------



## nickibrum

Well done on passing hun. One less thing to worry about. 

As for itchy legs it could be down to the weather; heating is probably coming on now (as I think ur in the UK) etc so that might effect things. But keep an eye on it. I was told to call my midwife if I get itchy. 

I found a bargain yesterday- a bird house for £4.50 in debenhams, looks like it would cost about £15..... thats going in the gardening hamper! lol. 

I should probably look at the xmas presents i have and lay them out or ill end up buying two of something etc. My sister is into baking so I have got her a cute oven glove and will buy a few nice looking whisks etc but sneak a dvd inside aswell. Cheap and effective :)


----------



## cookielucylou

I've had it a few weeks now, and we have only just turned the heating on so wont be that. Drives me mad sometimes and i end up scratching until they bleed. 
For christmas we are doing everyone gift/goodie bags as we are on a tight budget with having 2 little ones this christmas. I think its a lot more personal and looks more thoughtful then just a gift card as we have budgeted £10 per person and I would feel really mean giving everyone a card for that ammount. I can get quite a lot for that if I look round for offers.


----------



## nickibrum

cookielucylou said:


> I've had it a few weeks now, and we have only just turned the heating on so wont be that. Drives me mad sometimes and i end up scratching until they bleed.
> For christmas we are doing everyone gift/goodie bags as we are on a tight budget with having 2 little ones this christmas. I think its a lot more personal and looks more thoughtful then just a gift card as we have budgeted £10 per person and I would feel really mean giving everyone a card for that ammount. I can get quite a lot for that if I look round for offers.

Thats my plan. So far some people have even come under budget :) 

I managed to get £30+ of no7 stuff yesterday for £11.50 :happydance: but that was for me lol. No7 is on 3 for 2 in boots and I had the £8 off vouchers they are always handing out. 

My foundation is slowly running out. Holding off for the points event in 2 weeks time so I can get the £12 back. 

B&M have some good kids toys at bargain prices hun. 

has anyone been dropping hints about push presents? Ie a present you get from your OH for doing all the hard work and pushing LO out into the big wide world? 
Ive been hinting at a diamond ring I have seen which is cheap. OH didnt get a wedding present so i think its only fair he actually does this one.... but I dont see it happening. :(


----------



## BabyForMe83

Happy 30 weeks Imsotired!

Hope all you ladies are doing well xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy 30 weeks to you also babyforme! I can't believe how far along we are. 

I had an OB appt today and it went pretty well. I have gained a total of 19lbs so far which has really got me down. Baby is also having one of her quieter days and it always makes me nervous. I should have opted for the nonstress test at they offered me but I thought she'd pick up her activity as the day went on. I've surely felt her enough just not enough to make me feel completely better. I'm just always worrying. I'm also still so stressed about this stupid shower and I wish it were over already. I'm just having one of those really emotional, worried, and weepy days. I hope tomorrow is a better one.

Hope all of you girls are having a good day.


----------



## sigh

Happy 30 weeks ImSoTired!

19 lbs isn't bad... I'm up 23 so far eek. From what I was told you're supposed to gain upto 5 lbs first tri, then about 1-2 a week after that so at 30 weeks gaining around 21 lbs is good. Don't stress! 

Baby has been quiet here too, except she has poked me a few times in the last hour. I'm wondering if it's an elbow...still can't tell!!

I'm making our crib skirt today and going to follow the instructions on this blog: https://www.younghouselove.com/2010/03/nursery-progress-skirting-the-issue/

Will let you guys know how it turns out!


----------



## cookielucylou

My weeks countdown is down to double figures-9 weeks until DD.


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations cookie! I'll be there with you on Tuesday!


----------



## nickibrum

Ill be there on Monday- how surreal is that! single digits!

I paid for my mothercare baby plan today and the travel system is getting delivered in 3 weeks time :happydance: Now i have to work out where it will live as I dont want it in the hallway. I have a feeling Ill be emptying out under the stairs again this weekend. Car seat is arriving in the next 3-5 days- just got another £15 off it so our £650 travel system and extras just came to £515! what a difference by shopping around. :)


----------



## Kelly M

Oh my gosh, last night was not a good night. I ended up crying because I couldn't sleep and was so uncomfortable and all I wanted to do was cozy up and go to sleep! My husband is so sweet, he rubbed my feet to help me relax. Then, when I got up in the middle of the night to pee, I had some crazy heart palpitations. It felt really scary, like my heart was going to explode and it had a weird rhythm. Anyone had heart palpitations? This was my first and I was almost ready to go the ER but kept telling myself it's normal.


----------



## ImSoTired

Kelly M I have been having a lot of trouble getting comfortble as well and it's so annoying because all I want to do s sleep but it takes forever to fall asleep and then I wake up a lot anyway. As fr the heart palputaions I haven't had any in weeks but I was having a bunch of them on and off a little earlier on. It was scary and extremely uncomortable. Hopefully I don't have anymore and I'm sorry to hear you are having them.

I'm feeling a little better so far today and I hope I don't get as stressed as I did yesterday. Baby is a little more active today already. DH thinks she doesn't kick as much when I am stressed so it adds to the stress. Maybe he is right:shrug:


----------



## hopeful2012

Im so worried. My baby girl is being super quiet since yesterday. Ive felt a few twitches here or there but no strong movements. Im scared something is wrong. She hasnt even kicked at the cold drink i put on my belly like she usually does. Im thinking about calling the doctor to see what they say.


----------



## Kelly M

Hopeful and Nicki: I'm sorry you are having so much stress with your baby's movements. It must be scary. I can't say I know what you are going through because my baby never sits still, I'm thinking I'm going to have a wild child on my hands. But, I think all babies have different levels of activity and it sounds like your babies are naturally quieter than others. I think it's really a problem when you have a normally active baby and then he/she all of sudden stops moving. But, it never hurts to go the doctor and make sure everything is ok. Don't feel silly for it, it could be worth it even if there's nothing wrong, just to reassure you. I bet your babies are just fine ladies! Try to relax a bit (easier said than done). Sending positive vibes your way! :)


----------



## hopeful2012

My little girl doesnt usually sit still either, she is always moving, especially these last two weeks. But as soon as i posted this she kicked/punched me several times hard enough to see my belly move, so i know she is okay.


----------



## Kelly M

Yay Nicki! Isn't it funny how happy we are to have someone kicking and punching us? lol :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Glad you ladies are feeling better. I've had some quieter than normal days as of late, I think it's normal for this time. Just not as much room for baby to move around. I can't imagine how much of nervous wrecks we'll be in the coming weeks when movement is reduced even more because of lack of space. My advice is this: trust your body and your instincts. if you feel that something is wrong, do not hestitate to contact your doctor. Better safe than sorry. What's the worst that will happen? They'll call us paranoid? Soooo, what good mother isn't? :hugs: for all of us. Let's celebrate, we're in the home stretch ladies!!!

Can't wait until single digit weeks next week :happydance:


----------



## cookielucylou

Last time I saw my mw I mentioned that I hadnt felt baby move for over a day but luckily was just having a quiet day and she said if it happens again or if baby is too quiet for my liking just ring them.
Mine seems to move even more, it feels like he/she is constantly pushing out trying to find some space.
Does everyone know their babys sex? We didnt find out but something keeps telling me its a girl which is really odd-i have to keep stoping myself refering to baby as a girl as we dont know.


----------



## nickibrum

Our LO's movements have been fine. I havent had any trouble with it at all. Is there someone else in this thread called Nicki aswell and im just getting confused? 

In fact he doesnt stop wriggling around!! Most uncomfortable. My sister in law is 9 weeks pregnant, and 2 of my cousins aswell. We will be on maternity leave together which will be nice. I think my friend, who had the miscarriage a few months ago if you can remember me mentioning her, may be pregnant. She dropped a hint last night but i dont want to outright ask incase im wrong and it ends up being really insensitive. Ekk! Hope so :) We were talking about doing disney together in 5 years time as we should all have LOs by then. 

I honestly cant believe how fast time is going. Ive set myy desk calendar for October ready for Monday and I only have one more full working week! The end is in sight ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly M

I don't know who but somebody on here kept saying they were worried about the kick count and that their baby doesn't seem to move enough. Wasn't you though obviously.

I just had a little hormonal moment and am guessing all day will be like this. I am crying because my husband took all the food we had left with him to work. We are moving tomorrow so there isn't much food in our fridge since we didn't want to move the food or have it spoil. So, I think of the can of tomato soup I have in the cupboard and get all excited, turn on the stove and realize he drank the rest of the milk too! This move is stressing me out so badly! It's going to be storming like mad, flash floods tomorrow and it's our only day to move. We have no choice but to move in the storm and all of our stuff is going to get wet since we are using an open bed trailer. We'll wrap it in plastic but I don't know how well that will protect it. Uuuugghhh!!! Ok, rant over.


----------



## sigh

Kelly - I think it was imsotired. I get the palpitations too. They sometimes make me dizzy or make my ears pop. It's usually accompanied by some upper ab tightness (like i just did situps) and shortness of breath. Feels kinda like a panic attack...sucks!!


----------



## Kelly M

So glad to know I'm not the only one. I almost went to the ER but remembered reading something about palpitations and how they can happen more to pregnant women. It does feel like a panic attack or a heart attack or something really serious!


----------



## ImSoTired

Kelly It really sucks that you have to move in the rain. That's always the way it goes though. Dh always says that anytime we need to move something or bring a new piece of furniture home it will rain and it usually does. Hopefully your stuff won't get too wet. Also sorry about your DH taking all the food I know I've been getting pretty emotional lately also and if my DH did that I know I'd cry.

I did mention yesterday that baby was having a lazy day so it was probabaly me you were thinking of. Every once in a while, or when I'm really stressed it seems, baby will kick minimally and it makes me really nervous. She has since picked back up though and it makes me feel way better. Though she is pretty gentle most of the time unlike a lot of you ladies say your babies are but I'd like to think that she is just dainty, lol.

Anyhow I just cleaned out the basement and now my back is sore and I'm exhausted. I don't feel like making dinner so I hope DH is up for ordering out when he gets home or else he'll have to cook!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies...... 

It's my birthday today...... I am 40!!!!!! How has this happened??! :-(


----------



## cookielucylou

Happy birthday toothfairy! Do you have anything nice planned for today?


----------



## ImSoTired

toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies......
> 
> It's my birthday today...... I am 40!!!!!! How has this happened??! :-(

Happy birthday! It's a big one too so you'd better celebrate (or as best as you can with a baby in your belly)!

I feel so bad today ladies. DH was supposed to wake at 6:30 this AM for work but I messed up the alarm:dohh: It's only happened about 3 or 4 times in the past 2 1/2 years but he was angry and I know why. He asked me if I had set the alarm and I told him yes. So this morning he was 45 minutes late for work and hopefully he doesn't get in trouble or the other guys aren't mad at him. It's really all my fault. :nope:
On the brighter side baby is gentle, yet active this morning and I think she kicked a lot in the night unless I dreamt that. I've been having a lot of weird dreams afterall. Oh also my mother and grandmother bought me my stroller, carseat, and highchair and have had it delivered to the house this morning. So that's good. 

I just hope DH isn't in trouble or mad:dohh: I feel like such an idiot...

Hope everyone is having a good day so far!


----------



## hopeful2012

So i feel awful today! I had to call in to work for an awful headache (granted ive had it since yesterday and nothing has helped). I think one of the nieces or nephews gave me something, because im nauseated, achey all over, stuffy, exhausted, and have this atrocious headache. Baby girl doesnt seem to mind- she is kicking away! I feel awful because i know me calling in probably put us short staffed and will make everyone else have a harder day. I have not once called in -even on my sickest days during this pregnancy. Im sure that nobody else thinks this way- they call in when they need to with no thoughts as to who will have to pick up the slack. Sorry, im not trying to rant- i just feel bad from being sick and not going to work! (and this reaction is why i never ever call in)


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies! I had a lovely day. 

Baby almost feels like he's about to fall out for the last couple of days. Really heavy on my cervix and bum!! Almost like I can feel his head down there!!! Has anyone else started to feeling this?


----------



## Kelly M

ImSoTired said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies......
> 
> It's my birthday today...... I am 40!!!!!! How has this happened??! :-(
> 
> Happy birthday! It's a big one too so you'd better celebrate (or as best as you can with a baby in your belly)!
> 
> I feel so bad today ladies. DH was supposed to wake at 6:30 this AM for work but I messed up the alarm:dohh: It's only happened about 3 or 4 times in the past 2 1/2 years but he was angry and I know why. He asked me if I had set the alarm and I told him yes. So this morning he was 45 minutes late for work and hopefully he doesn't get in trouble or the other guys aren't mad at him. It's really all my fault. :nope:
> On the brighter side baby is gentle, yet active this morning and I think she kicked a lot in the night unless I dreamt that. I've been having a lot of weird dreams afterall. Oh also my mother and grandmother bought me my stroller, carseat, and highchair and have had it delivered to the house this morning. So that's good.
> 
> I just hope DH isn't in trouble or mad:dohh: I feel like such an idiot...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day so far!Click to expand...


Happy birthday toothfairy!

imsotired: my husband actually got me fired from a job once because I set my alarm on my phone and he took my phone into the bathroom in the middle of the night to use it as a flashlight, left it in there (somehow he didn't need to use it to see his way back to bed, only to the bathroom). It was going off all morning in my bathroom but I couldn't hear it! I had already been late a few times so after that incident they fired me! I was sooooo mad at him and he felt really bad. So at least feel better that he didn't get fired because of it. lol


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy birthday Toothfairy


----------



## nickibrum

Happy belated birthday hun! 

Did your husband getting into trouble then?? 

I spent the entire weekend redecorating the living room. Its only small, thought we would have it done in a day....how wrong we were! Got the all of it down apart from the last row in about 3 hours. Then the last row only needed to be about 2 inches wide...but it also had the door frame. We were aiming to get away with not having beading around the edging aswell. 

Well...... we ended up at the diy store 4 times this weekend. 
1. Needed the underlay and a few toold
2. Needed to get a jigsaw as the handheld saw wasnt doing the job
3. Needed a sander
4. OH cut the wrong end of the door strip...... needed a new door strip and got some felt protectors for the chair while I was there. 

Nightmare. Obviously I have been down on my hands and knees alot. OH did the majority of the work but did need help aswell. While he was doing the living room I was attacking the bedroom and sorting out all my pre-pregnancy clothes into a bag ready for when I can fit into them again, doing all the washing etc. You know when you try to make some thing tidy and actually make it worse? That was me..... 

On the plus side my sister reached her first weight related goal and was allowed out of the unit for 1 hour so came to our house. So proud of her.... she hasnt been outside the unit in 5 weeks! I would be stir crazy by now!! 

So today my hip is really hurting. Im 31 weeks!! SINGLE FIGURES :Happydance: and have a mw appointment at 11am. Going to have to drive the 5 mins it would take me to normally walk it because im in so much pain :S 

so you can tell my weekend was eventful.......... anyone else?


----------



## nickibrum

Update from the midwife: 
1. low blood pressure
2. border line iron levels so i have to take some tablets
3. My hip is probably sciatica :doh: 
4. baby is breech at the moment :( May end up with a c-section after all. They would highly recommend it for my first. My OH is sooooo squemish. I dont think he will be able to cope if i have to have it! Though I dont think ill be able to either if im honest....wonder if you can still be knocked out for it! anyway getting slightly ahead of myself. He has a few more weeks in which he could turn before he gets too big that movement is restricted. 
5. dont eat coco pops before doing a urine sample- does not make the mw happy as sugar reads high. :doh:


----------



## BabyForMe83

toothfairy29 said:


> Ladies......
> 
> It's my birthday today...... I am 40!!!!!! How has this happened??! :-(

Happy Belated toothfairy! We share the same birthday! xxx:happydance:


----------



## BabyForMe83

Sooo I'm home early today. Was almost in tears with how frustrated I feel. Midwife thinks I have SPD and I have to go to a physio appointment wednesday morning. I've been in pain probably the last 4 weeks and it's progessively getting worse. Last night I couldnt sleep at all. My hips ached no matter what side I tried. Turing over in bed is becoming almost impossible as anytime i try to move my legs it feels like they're being wrenched apart and the pain is ridiculous. My OH practically has to lift me out of bed, help me into the car, help me out the car etc... Walking is starting to become more and more painful too and I cant take steps like I used to - i literally have to do one at a time and hold on to the rail to minimise the pain.

I really don't look or feel that big so this morning even when OH said he thought I should stay home, I went into work. To other people I worry that they think I'm hamming this pregnancy for all it's worth and so that's why I didn't want to take the time off. But the journey in had me in agony and I sat at my desk close to tears with the frustration of it all. i'm seriously considering bringing my maternity leave forward

Sorry for my rant ladies but I had to let it all out :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki no I don't think he got in any trouble. It was saturday so the place he was working was closed off to patients so it was just the guys he was working with that had to wait on him as he had all of the materials. He wouldn't get fired for it but he has gotten yelled at from time to time. He didn't this time though. It was ok he was just quite late.

Kelly that is awful that you got fired for being late that time. I'm so thankful that DH didn't get fired because of me. We would be in deep trouble too as I am currently unemployed.

NIcki sorry to hear you may need a c section but I think baby still has time to move so don't get too upset. Besides, whatever way baby makes it here will be fine as long as he is safe and healthy. You'll have plently of drugs and won't feel it and your OH doesn't have to look if he doesn't want to. I know that I'd prefer not to have a c section but if it's necessary I'll be fine with it. What else can you do?:shrug:

I've had a long weekend. I have been really tired but sleeping fairly well waking only once or twice breifly. Very strange dreams though. Baby has her active moments and her quiet moments. As long as she's moving some I'm pretty happy with it. My shower and my next ultrasound is in 2 weeks. There are a lot of things bought off of my registry and it's great. I can't believe it, but my family and friends have actually bought all of the expensive items, the ones I didn't think they'd buy at all, first! It's so exciting as I knoe our families are very excited about our little girl. I can't wait until she's here!


----------



## ImSoTired

Babyforme happy belated birthday. I'm sorry you are in so much pain and you're having such a hard time. I hope that you can get some relief. Only 7-12 weeks to go, so hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## BabyForMe83

ImSoTired said:


> Babyforme happy belated birthday. I'm sorry you are in so much pain and you're having such a hard time. I hope that you can get some relief. Only 7-12 weeks to go, so hang in there!:hugs:

Thanks hun, I know it's not long to go but not sure how I'm gonna cope with 7 - 12 more weeks of increasing pain! I'm hoping today was just my emotional day and that I'll wake up tomorrow more equipped mentally to deal with it.
I'm actually starting to wonder now how I'm gonna cope being in labour:dohh:

Your baby shower and ultrasound in 2 weeks sounds like something to really look forward to! I wish I had another ultrasound appointment coming up! I find myself wondering more and more what he/she looks like. I'm also almost 99% convinced that I'm having a boy!


----------



## ImSoTired

Babyfor me-Honestly I'm looking forward more so to those events being OVER. My shower is going to be very stressful as 1/3 of the people coming are complete strangers to me and I hate attention especially being hugely pregnant.Not exactly the best time to meet new people for me. Also my ultrasound is a growth scan because I had a slightly elevated AFP at my blood screening which may indicate baby may not grow well past a certain point. So not really looking forward to either but hoping they both go well. I am sort of looking forward to my childbirth class though which is on Sat! Interested to see what they say and get that under my belt so I feel more prepared for birth.

Perhaps at your appt they will be able to do something that will ease your pain a bit so the next few weeks will be better and you'l be able to cope.


----------



## toothfairy29

Babyforme..... belated happy birthday! Bet you're not as old as me though!! 

You also share my SPD pain. My midwife referred me to physio 6 week (yes 6 weeks!!!) ago and am still waiting for an appointment. I have exactly same as you, walking turning in bed and getting out of car is agony. I get loud scary clicks in the joint too. Baby feels like he is so low down in pelvis too over last few days almost like he is going to fall out.

I have just had a huge argument with my 16 year old daughter which has resulted in her storming out to go to her dads. I noticed as I was getting upset I started having really strong braxton hicks..... I had to really calm myself down, it was scary. Does anyone else get them when they get upset?


----------



## sigh

Happy belated bday Babyforme and toothfairy! Hope you both had a great bday!

So sorry you ladies are in pain. I get it too, but not constantly... usually at night when I have to get up to pee (I'm upto 5 times a night now). I've found that arching my back, holding my stomach and walking with my legs apart like i'm sitting on a horse helps a little but my lower back/hips have that sharp pain and I feel like my groin area is 1 giant bruise. Hope you ladies feel better!

So my inlaws decided that they are coming to our shower, but still haven't told us (they told my parents) and apparently are staying over so we're scrambling to get our guest room in order since we moved it to another room to make room for the baby. I get tired so easily now... I'm nervous that I won't be able to move in another few weeks!!!

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy belated birthday babyforme83

Wow, sounds like we are all in some sort of pain, one way or the other. I knew pregnancy was taxing on the body but I'd never imagine I'd be falling apart with 2 months left to go!

By the way, it also feels like someone kicked me in my vag!


----------



## BabyForMe83

toothfairy29 said:


> Babyforme..... belated happy birthday! Bet you're not as old as me though!!
> 
> You also share my SPD pain. My midwife referred me to physio 6 week (yes 6 weeks!!!) ago and am still waiting for an appointment. I have exactly same as you, walking turning in bed and getting out of car is agony. I get loud scary clicks in the joint too. Baby feels like he is so low down in pelvis too over last few days almost like he is going to fall out.
> 
> I have just had a huge argument with my 16 year old daughter which has resulted in her storming out to go to her dads. I noticed as I was getting upset I started having really strong braxton hicks..... I had to really calm myself down, it was scary. Does anyone else get them when they get upset?


No such thing as old! I would say we're only as old as we feel but nowadays that would make me about 70!!!

I'm sorry you're going through so much pain too. My midwife referred me and 2 weeks later when I still hadn't heard anything and in a moment of desperation I called every number I could including triage. I ended up speaking to a Customer Service Facilitator in the Maternity department and she actually went round and spoke to the physio lady and got me an appointment straight away. It might be worth chasing it up...
As for the Braxton Hicks, I still haven't experienced any yet. I really hope you get an appointment soon and get some relief:hugs:


To add to my increasing discomfort I've just had my blood test results back and I have iron deficiency anemia so I have to go pick up iron supplements from my gp and sorry for the tmi but i'm now also suffering from haemorrhoids:blush: Definitely feel like I'm falling apart...

Imsotired; in that case I hope you survive the upcoming events!!:flower:

Thanks for all the bday wishes ladies and hope you are all doing well:flower:


----------



## Kelly M

Hope you had a good birthday Babyforme! 

Good luck at your scan Imsotired. And hope all of you ladies get to feeling better. SPD sounds like a nightmare. I'm uncomfortable as it is and I don't have that so I can't even imagine. 

Well, we are all moved into our new place and almost done unpacking. It's been exhausting but we have more room and now the baby has his own room! I haven't even begun to set up the nursery yet but I think we want to paint first. Can't wait to get it all done. And we start our lamaze class this week too! I'm excited for that but nervous too. :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Does anyone else get rib/back pain? I think its trapped air/wind and it really hurts at times-I woke up at 2am with it this morning :(


----------



## sigh

cookielucylou said:


> Does anyone else get rib/back pain? I think its trapped air/wind and it really hurts at times-I woke up at 2am with it this morning :(

I get this burning pain on left ribs towards my back a few times a week. I think it's more from slouching or sleeping on my side because It eventually goes away if I lay on my back or fix my posture... not sure if that's what you're feeling.


----------



## nickibrum

I dont get back pain much, but I do get uncomfortable as I tend to slouch on the sofa. Our sofa isnt the most comfy thing in the world for a pregnant lady! 

Living room looks so different with the laminate flooring and now we have wood in there i have convinced OH that we can now have a wooden side table for the sofa :) Collected it a moment ago but got to wait for him to come home. grrrr. 

I sat there today and wrote a list of all the small jobs that need doing around the house and what we need to buy to get the house perfect. We moved in 3 years ago but some rooms still dont have curtains as we rarely use them but we said we want it all sorted for when LO arrives. :) ...... i can see me spending a fortune lol x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats on your new place Kelly. That's such a relief.

GL on your scans ladies.

Cookie - I get that alot. My doc says it's either trapped wind or a diplaced rib. Says that there is a little "give" room and ribs can get slightly displaced because of baby.


----------



## Kelly M

cookielucylou said:


> Does anyone else get rib/back pain? I think its trapped air/wind and it really hurts at times-I woke up at 2am with it this morning :(

I get pain in my sternum or breast bone a lot, especially when I'm laying down. I have read that rib and chest bone pain is common during pregnancy because the baby is crowding and stretching out the ribs and chest area. Same reason it's tough to breathe a lot of times. Sometimes my pain is so severe it makes me cry out in the night when I move to roll over! I have to make sure I don't slouch over and it usually helps.


----------



## cookielucylou

Thanks ladies, that makes sense. I'm glad you know what I mean as I've told OH about it before and I swear he thinks I just make it up.


----------



## ImSoTired

cookielucylou said:


> Thanks ladies, that makes sense. I'm glad you know what I mean as I've told OH about it before and I swear he thinks I just make it up.

You certainly didn't make it up! lol! I get rib pain as well when baby's feet are lodged up there and depending on which way I lie down either side gets sore. It's very uncomfortable sometimes. I'm also getting from time to time what I think is heartburn type pain in my chest as well but with everything I've been feeling the past few months it's really hard to tell for sure...you aren't alone and you can tell your OH you didn't make it up!


----------



## Kelly M

Just spent a good hour trying to re-assemble this 10 year old baby swing that was handed down to me from my sister. It was such a pain in the butt and when I finally figured it out (no instructions obviously) and turned it on, I noticed it sounds like a dang chainsaw, it's so loud! I don't know how well that will work with putting a sleepy baby in it..... Day one of setting up nursery has been slow and frustrating so far. But glad to have something to do! Can't wait for the fun part: decorating!


----------



## cookielucylou

OH just had a text from his half sister confirming that we are all going to her wedding on the first of december. I'm a bit annoyed as when she invited him, he told her baby was due 30th november and if i was her I would have assumed from that we werent going to be going.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Exactly Cookie! Some people are just self centered. You should just have your baby on her wedding day - and make it all about you! lol. Could you just imagine her getting ready to walk down the isle and baby decides to come? Her day would be ruined! lol.


----------



## cookielucylou

He rang her and she was ok with it. I think she is a bit miffed that not many of her family are going, its a bit complicated so she isnr talking to half of them. 
OH said we may go if baby hasnt come but I doubt very much we will, my labour with DS was an hour and as 2nd labours are supposed to be quicker I dont fancy going into labour whilst we are away from home.


----------



## toothfairy29

Your labour was how long cookie????????? Wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Lol I know-i wasnt expecting it to be so fast either. I had light contractions in the day then about 7pm they really started, we got to the hospital at half past and he was with us by 8pm. I was told so often to be prepared for a long labour too!


----------



## ImSoTired

I had a few moments of nausea and dizziness yesterday. It was so weird and I'm constantly uncomfortable and very tired. I wonder if this is the stage before the burst of energy, nesting, etc. My right eye has begun twitching lately too:shrug:. Baby was very active yesterday and so she is a little sleepy this AM and hoping she wakes up soon. Otherwise I'm doing pretty well I suppose.

Cookie is your SIL crazy!? Why would she have her wedding that close to your due date if she wants you to attend? I'd stick to my guns and not go. You shouldn't be away from home if you are so close to labor, and you will have to be home with baby anyway if you have the baby a week or so before the wedding! She mustn't think it's important for family to attend in that case. Would serve her right if you stole her thunder that day by having the baby!


----------



## sigh

wow cookie that's fast! I hope mine does too! 

Kelly - congrats on the move! 

Hope you all are feeling well. Did you ladies get a flu shot while pregnant? I'm afraid to but think maybe I should since the baby doesn't get her immunization until she's 6 months.


----------



## sigh

ImSoTired said:


> I had a few moments of nausea and dizziness yesterday. It was so weird and I'm constantly uncomfortable and very tired. I wonder if this is the stage before the burst of energy, nesting, etc. My right eye has begun twitching lately too:shrug:. Baby was very active yesterday and so she is a little sleepy this AM and hoping she wakes up soon. Otherwise I'm doing pretty well I suppose.
> 
> Cookie is your SIL crazy!? Why would she have her wedding that close to your due date if she wants you to attend? I'd stick to my guns and not go. You shouldn't be away from home if you are so close to labor, and you will have to be home with baby anyway if you have the baby a week or so before the wedding! She mustn't think it's important for family to attend in that case. Would serve her right if you stole her thunder that day by having the baby!

I had the eye twitch too!!! It hasn't happened since Saturday but drove me nuts.


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> wow cookie that's fast! I hope mine does too!
> 
> Kelly - congrats on the move!
> 
> Hope you all are feeling well. Did you ladies get a flu shot while pregnant? I'm afraid to but think maybe I should since the baby doesn't get her immunization until she's 6 months.

I've not decided if I'll be getting the shot or not. I've never gotten the flu shot before so I'm on the fence about it because I don't know how my body will react to it and I don't want to risk it. I've also not been sick since I quit my job and I've only ever had the flu once, maybe twice. I am going to discuss it at my next appt on the 11th.:shrug:

So weird about the eye twitch...


----------



## Kelly M

Thanks Sigh! Now we can finally start decorating and setting up the nursery. I'm so excited! I'm going to pick up my glider chair today and that should be the last of the big furniture that we need. 

I am not getting a flu shot. I have never gotten one in the past and I am not keen on doing it while pregnant in case it isn't good for the baby or I get sick from it. I'm just trying to put as little in/on my body as possible besides fruits, veggies, whole grains and water. lol But it could be really bad to have the flu while pregnant too so if you think you should get it then go for it. I haven't asked my dr about it yet. :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I can't breathe! Ughh, this is so horrible. I keep taking deep breaths b/c I'm feeling like I'm not getting enough air. At this point, I have a fan on my desk to blow air directly into my face lol! Can I demand lo be taken out at 37 weeks just so I can breathe??? 

Wow cookie - I hope my labor goes just as fast! That would be awesome, but knowing me and my body, I'll be in labor forever.

I got the flu and Tdap (whooping cough) vaccines last week. I always get the flu one every year and stay up on my vaccinations b/c I work at a university and the students are always sick with something. It's definitely a personal choice so do what you ladies feel is right for you and baby.


----------



## cookielucylou

When do you get offered flu jabs?


----------



## toothfairy29

Cookie the flu jabs are just coming out in the uk. I had mine last week. Your midwife will probably tell you to book one at your next appt with her or call your GP if you want one. I saw midwife yesterday and she told me about the whooping cough vaccine, its in at my GP next week. I will be getting it. I am a dentist and have to be well vaccinated for work. I asked my midwife a lot of questions about it and felt reassured. As Blu said though, I understand not everyone feels the same!

Imsotired.....have you had your iron levels checked? I was dizzy and exhausted and breathless and I am anemic....I have been on iron for 3 weeks now and feel slightly beter.


----------



## ImSoTired

Toothfairy I don't think I've had my iron checked as the last blood I had taken was for my GTT. I haven't had an iron problem since getting pregnant and I think my prenatal vitamin has iron in it, not sure. It was very strange though, yesterday I was sitting on the couch doing nothing and I suddenly got dizzy and nauseous. I also got nauseous a few times later that day:shrug:. I have times of breathlessness and real discomfort and I'm always tired. I've been lazy and taking naps everyday. I will mention it at my next appt though when I ask about my shots and everything as well. I just feel blah.


----------



## toothfairy29

Imsotired..... my iron levels were really good at beginning of pregnancy, midwife even commented on them. She was surprised they had dropped so low. 

Im having a funny uncomfortable day too but in a different way. Baby feels like he is about to fall out. Real heavy pressure into my lady bits. I can feel him moving in there and its sharp and nipping at times too. Bottom of bump really aches too. I feel pressure on my bladder like I need a pee all the time too!


----------



## ImSoTired

toothfairy29 said:


> Imsotired..... my iron levels were really good at beginning of pregnancy, midwife even commented on them. She was surprised they had dropped so low.
> 
> Im having a funny uncomfortable day too but in a different way. Baby feels like he is about to fall out. Real heavy pressure into my lady bits. I can feel him moving in there and its sharp and nipping at times too. Bottom of bump really aches too. I feel pressure on my bladder like I need a pee all the time too!

Ive had some pelvic pressure and discomfort as well. It isn't consistant but depending on how low she is in my pelvis at times it feels very strange. She only feels like she's falling out when I get a BH contraction which is a few a day usually. I really wonder if this is the 'calm before the storm'. I just hope baby doesn't come too early.


----------



## sigh

I have slight anemia and also have the dizziness randomly. 

I've only had the flu shot once and my arm really hurt afterwards so I wasn't going to get it but I'm reconsidering after talking to the dr. She won't be given the flu shot until June, but if I get it now she'll get protection from me and since she's a winter baby with young cousins (who are ALWAYS sick) I"m thinking I should get it...


----------



## toothfairy29

Imsotired.....thats what has been happening to me this evening too. These pressure feelings with what I thing are braxton hicks. Well to be honest sometimes its hard to figure out if its braxton hicks or the baby pushing out? Does anyone know what I mean?


----------



## ImSoTired

Yes toothfairy sometimes I wonder if it's just baby pressing up against something or pushing but if it lasts for more than a few seconds and I feel a lot more pressure I know it's BH. Some days I get quite a few of them and others I 'll get few or mild ones. 

Sigh. I am considering getting the flu shot but have never had one before. If I do get one, it will be for protecting baby only because I've never seen the need for one. But I do agree that baby will be around a lot of family and exposed to a lot of germs with the holiday season and all so I may cave in and get it done for her and hope I don't have any adverse reactions to it.


----------



## Kelly M

I never thought about the flu shot giving the baby protection after he is born but that makes sense. Although, isn't there enough immune boosting substance in breast milk to help fight that off? I don't know but I'm definitely asking my dr about it now. :)


----------



## cookielucylou

My DS was born the end of october and I was never offered the flu jab with him. I used to get an annual letter about it from my old doctor as they said i had asthma but I never felt the need for it and I dont think its in the notes since we moved. 
DS is almost 2 and is still breastfed and has hardly been ill so the breastmilk obviously does some good.


----------



## cookielucylou

What are you all planning for christmas with new babies? We have been invited to MILs but we said no. I want to enjoy my nb and I know as there will already be a few family members there the baby will get passed round. We visited when DS was 2 months just after his first christmas and he was passed round loads and crying when I knew that he just wanted to be with me :( I would cuddle him and he was fine then someone else would jump in and want to cuddle him and he would cry again.


----------



## JessdueJan

We're still debating Christmas, we always do Xmas lunch at my mam and dads which wouldn't be too bad as its only us and my two brothers so not too many people and i know I can say no to them if I don't want them to be passing baby round but OHs auntie has just got a pub so his entire family is up there for lunch, we have said no for lunch but they are expecting us to go there a bit later in the afternoon and if we do there will be a lot of passing baby around. I feel we can't say yes to my family and no to OHs though so we will have to do both or just say no were staying at home all day! 

Hope everyone is having a good day :flow:

I have just been to see midwife and only measuring 29weeks instead of 32 so got a growth scan on Monday to check on baby. Heartbeat is good though and gettin lots of movement.


----------



## kellycontrary

Im hoping ill definitely be done and this little boy will be cooked and out by christmas day, but Im due on the 10th so two weeks over means.....hmm christmas eve and day! Not good! 
Before I fell pregnant we were planning on going to ireland to spend christmas with husbands family as my husband is a firefighter, as we live in portsmouth we have never spent a christmas with them since we have been together because of his shift patterns. This was supposed to be the year! We live with my parents at the moment to save for a house so we will be with them this year. I think the in-laws will be over shortly after christmas to see their new grandson!

Thought Id share mine and my mums latest purchase - the santa suit is my mums, she is desperate to see him in this christmas day!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nickibrum

We usually do xmas eve/xmas morning with one set of parents and then swap for xmas dinner and evening/boxing day. 

However this year the In laws are going out for dinner and my mum may be working so we might find ourselves having dinner at home which i really dont fancy as I dont wanna cook lol. 

If baby comes on time we will still meet up with family, but if he is late then we will probably stay home. On the 5th Dec he will get his eviction notice. Im allowing him to be late by 2 days  

Last full friday to work tomorrow. Next week I have a conference call at 9am and then thats pretty much it for the day :D So Im counting this as my last friday working for 10 months....potentially longer depending on what days i decide to work when i return


----------



## cookielucylou

Mine will definetly be here by christmas but potentially only 2 weeks old.
Those outfits are lovely, I want to buy something for ours to wear christmas day just not decided what yet. Where did you find yours?


----------



## cookielucylou

Nicki I bet it will feel really odd once you go on your leave, will be the final countdown :)


----------



## kellycontrary

cookielucylou said:


> Mine will definetly be here by christmas but potentially only 2 weeks old.
> Those outfits are lovely, I want to buy something for ours to wear christmas day just not decided what yet. Where did you find yours?


They both came from mothercare bought last thursday. They had different ones, I think I saw like a christmas pud one and a reindeer one (which actually I preferred but my mum insisted the santa one was better!) They are £15. x


----------



## ImSoTired

My baby will definately be here for Christmas but could be pretty young depending on when she makes her appearance. I'm hoping she comes a week or two early and is near a month old. All of our family lives within about 10 miles so we will be bouncing around this year as usual. We usually go to Dh's grandparents house about 2pm on Christmas eve as long as we aren't working but this year we are having that celebration at DH's parents house instead. So then we will leave there at about 6 or so and go to my uncles house and then home. I'm hoping to not stay long at ether place really and be in and out without _too_ much passing around the baby. Then Christmas day we have lunch with my parents and my brother/SIL and after we go up and see Dh's parents. Which will be much smaller/more comfortable groups. There are other family get togethers that we don't attend because 4 is enough for us. Everyone has their own thing and expects us to go but we never do. I'm sure this year we'll have extra pressure to go to the other affairs because everyone will want to see baby but we will not be attending and the places we do go we probably won't be staying as long as we had without baby.


----------



## hopeful2012

I had to get the flu shot (which my doctor was suggesting anyway) but i work as a nurse in a busy emergency room and the company decided that we had to have it or lose our job. We have busy christmas plans too, so much family to visit but im not going to worry about it- im just gonna take a huge bottle of hand sanitizer with us and tell the other children to stay out of her face. I picked up several christmas outfits at a consignment sale the other day, so she will have something "Christmassy" to wear to each thing. Hope everyone is doing good. I go back to the doctor monday. I actually have started counting down until leave. (i have 8 weeks left and 3 shifts a week, so only 24 more to go)


----------



## nickibrum

Our LO will definitely be here by xmas, but I think if he is born around the 15th which is a possibility then we will stay at home and play it by ear with no particular plans. 

I have bought two little romper onsie outfits which are christmassy. Ill wait til george stocks up on their xmas stuff and then get something cheap. Ill also know if i need to buy tiny baby/newborn or 0-3 by then aswell. 

Your right it will be the final countdown. Still 5 more weeks of actual work even if it is only 4 days now. Cant wait for my long weekends. I have so much to do around the house which we want to do. Just dont have alot of money to do it :S 

We were told that as long as nothing drastic happens between now and dec then we should hit company targets so we will get our company bonus; which i am still entitled too and will be lovely to have around March time next year. Now do we go on holiday and laminate the dining room or do I save it for the house deposit? Hmmmmm..... I have a feeling number two is going to win.


----------



## sigh

I just put my rings on for the first time in a week and its too tight! nooooooooooooooo lol. I was hoping it would fit throughout.


----------



## cookielucylou

Baby seems to be really low this evening and its hurting, there is a lot of pressure in my pelvis. I was sat at our table earlier and it was so uncomfortable and sending shooting pains upwards.


----------



## toothfairy29

cookielucylou said:


> Baby seems to be really low this evening and its hurting, there is a lot of pressure in my pelvis. I was sat at our table earlier and it was so uncomfortable and sending shooting pains upwards.

cookie this is exactly like I have been feeling for a couple of days!


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> I just put my rings on for the first time in a week and its too tight! nooooooooooooooo lol. I was hoping it would fit throughout.

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that but maybe it's just a bit of swelling or bloating and they'll fit better tomorrow. My rings are still fitting fine, but just like when I bloat on and off during the day they get a bit tighter than usual from time to time. I'm hoping that they don't bloat or swell so much that they don't fit because I'd be devistated being the emotional wreck that I am most days. I do notice a bit of swelling in my feet and ankles more often than my hands so far and not at all badly...yet. Fx'd they don't begin swelling badly.

My childbirthing class is on Sat! I'm anxious and excited about it. Anyone else taking a class?


----------



## cookielucylou

Its horrible isnt it-feels like baby is going to fall out.


----------



## toothfairy29

cookielucylou said:


> Its horrible isnt it-feels like baby is going to fall out.

This is exactly what I have been saying!! Heavy pressure and some sharp nipping twinges into the cervix.


----------



## cookielucylou

Has it gone off at all for you since you started having it? Really hope it doesnt stay until baby arrives.


----------



## toothfairy29

It's been kind if off and on for a few days. I went to midwife on Tuesday and she said baby is head down. I think maybe his head is in and out of pelvis? Is that what it feels like for you?


----------



## cookielucylou

Yep I think mine does have its head right down, I just tried sitting up and it feels like I'm sitting on baby.


----------



## cookielucylou

To top it of baby is giving me really hard kicks tonight too.


----------



## nickibrum

at least his head is down.... our LO is breech at the moment and if he doesnt turn in the next 3-4 weeks then I have to have a C-section :S


----------



## cookielucylou

Hope he turns for you soon!
Mine must have moved of a teeny bit overnight as I am just feeling pressure now rather than it being painful.


----------



## nickibrum

Ditto hun. I really hope he does too. I have a 3 storey house and two dogs which love to be affectionate. No idea what Ill do if i have to have a c-section. Babies nursery is all on the top floor along with ours... but the kitchen is on the bottom and the living room is in the middle. Nightmare logistically if i want to avoid unneccessary stairs :S


----------



## ImSoTired

I still don't think my baby is in a head down position at all times. I think she can still move around and like you Nicki, I hope she settles head down soon so I can avoid a c section. I'm definately open to do whatever is necessary but I'd rather not be cut if I had a choice obviously.

Is anyone else really hungry lately? I feel starving just moments after eating! I wonder if maybe baby is growing again and that is why I've been so hungry? I've also been kinda gassy (tmi, sry), tired, and mildly crampy. I just hope everything is going well in there :shrug:

Childbirth class tomorrow! Both curious and nervous!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## toothfairy29

I'm not sure if mine might have moved again anyway as I am feeling movements on opposite side now!

Girls......how hard is it getting to do ANYTHING!!!!??? I just had a bath after trying to waddle around supermarket. I though I was going to get stuck! I think my bath days are numbered! Tried to shave my legs etc too. Have ended up all cut!! Then the effort to get dried!!!!???? How are you all coping?


----------



## Kelly M

ImSoTired said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> I just put my rings on for the first time in a week and its too tight! nooooooooooooooo lol. I was hoping it would fit throughout.
> 
> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that but maybe it's just a bit of swelling or bloating and they'll fit better tomorrow. My rings are still fitting fine, but just like when I bloat on and off during the day they get a bit tighter than usual from time to time. I'm hoping that they don't bloat or swell so much that they don't fit because I'd be devistated being the emotional wreck that I am most days. I do notice a bit of swelling in my feet and ankles more often than my hands so far and not at all badly...yet. Fx'd they don't begin swelling badly.
> 
> My childbirthing class is on Sat! I'm anxious and excited about it. Anyone else taking a class?Click to expand...


I just took off my wedding ring and put on a bigger band. My ring was soooo tight I was afraid it would be stuck so I had to use water to slip it off and decided I probably won't be putting it back on until after the baby arrives and the swelling is completely gone. It makes me kind of sad but at least I happened to have a bigger ring that actually looks like a wedding band. My grandma gave it to me when she passed. 

We had our first lamaze class last week. It was long and dh was falling asleep because he was exhausted from working all day. So, I don't know how much information he absorbed. Most of the info I knew already from reading up a lot. It's definitely making things seem more real and fast approaching though!


----------



## sigh

We have an all day childbirth class on Saturday 10/13. This weekend is the other baby shower. 67 people are attending and only 3 have purchased from my registry (2 of whom aren't coming). lol I think i'll be getting a lot of random pink things I don't need. 

So here's a story for all you US girls. I have good health insurance (blue cross) and was admitted to the ER in July because of cramping per my OB. The hospital was an IN NETWORK hospital. I paid my $150 ER copay but kept receiving more bills. I finally called today and found out that even though the hospital was in network, the dr who treated me IN THAT HOSPITAL ER was out of network. At no time during admisions, during or after was I notified of this. This is illegal in some states like Illinois, but not in PA. Since the dr bills separately from the hospital, I have to pay the remainder after discount which comes out to an additional $300 and this does not go towards any deductable or out of pocket count. Lesson learned- CALL THE HOSPITAL YOU PLAN TO DELIVER IN!!!! I'm going to call to find out exactly who I will be dealing with (ie anesthesologist etc) and make sure they are ALL in network! so I don't get screwed again. Rant over :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I have heard of that happening and I'm sorry that happened to you! I miss my blue cross ins because my family doctor doesn't accept my new ins. I now have geisinger ins. (not that I particularly like it as like any ins it's a pain in the a$$) and I will be delivering in a geisinger hospital so everyone will be working there:thumbup:. My Ob/gyn has only recently began working with geisinger and geisinger ins so I got lucky. I do however have to pay a co-pay, and I then get billed for the rest later then send in my explanation of benefits when they arrive and ins pays me.:dohh: I have no idea why they don't just cover what they say they'll cover in the first place.I think it's a trick to get people to pay their own bills even though they are supposed to cover it. I'm sure that when I'm in labor my biggest fear will be the bill, lol (probably not really) because I am cheap! I will be asking lots of questions afterward regarding the price and the bills and ins, etc. It's one of my biggest worries at the moment.:wacko:

oh and also (PS) Our all day class is tomorrow and my shower is next weekend! I can't believe only 3 peple bought stuff off of your registry! I checked mine the other day and most of the stuff has been purchased. I am so grateful for that...maybe you'll get a bunch of gift cards or money and you can go and buy your own stuff. Or you can always try and return what you don't need!


----------



## Kelly M

That same thing happened to my husband once. I was really, really confused about it. We received an additional bill and found out after hours on the phone that the bill was coming from the doctor himself. It's total bull!


----------



## sigh

My cousin just told me this happened to her during delivery. The anesthesiologist who administered her epidural was "Out of Network" and cost her a crap load. I'm going to call the hospital and make sure they are all in network... this is crazy and so wrong!


----------



## Kelly M

So, my husband and I had our friends over for dinner last night and they brought their 5 month old baby with them. We had a good time hanging out but I'm peeved at how they kept talking about how hard and tiring having a baby is. Especially the dad. All he says about his baby is how she cries all the time, how he doesn't sleep, we should enjoy our quiet time while it lasts, etc. and he's always saying this to my husband who hasn't been around babies much. Every time we hang out, I start to stress out about how I'm going to handle it if my baby is really fussy, how I'll deal with the stress of being a new parent and getting no sleep. I'm starting to get really nervous! I know it's not all bad, otherwise we wouldn't be having a child, but I just hope my husband is still looking forward to it after hanging out with such a negative parent. Anyone else getting a lot of "warnings" from other people? As if I didn't know how hard parenting is going to be, I'm constantly reminded by this couple and even my other friends with kids.


----------



## toothfairy29

Kelly..... Take no notice!! People love go complain about how hard their lives are compared to everyone else's!! The reality is..... Babies test your patience and exhaust you..... BUT..... You will BOTH love this little one more than you can ever imagine before it arrives and this more than makes up for all the negative stuff!! Being a parent is tough.... But the way baby looks at you..... You soon forget and it's all worth it! Then of course you'll moan to everyone how tough your life it too  but you wouldn't swap it for anything and I guess your friends wouldn't either!! The fact you are worried is a good thing!! You're going into this with realistic expectations!! Xx


----------



## Kelly M

Yes, I definitely have realistic expectations toothfairy. :) But sometimes I wish people would allow us to be blissfully ignorant and just enjoy the excitement rather than feel the need to "warn" us about the difficulties. It's especially rude, in my opinion, when I say to someone how I can't wait for the baby to arrive and I'm so excited for December to get here and they respond with something like, "Just enjoy your alone time now because you'll never get it again once December comes" or "Don't be in such a hurry, enjoy all the sleep and quiet time". It's like they are trying to kill my excitement!


----------



## cookielucylou

Go with what baby wants not what everyone tells you should be done and you will be fine. 
I already have an almost 2year old and I just try to understand him and appreciatr that he is a baby and everyone comments on how good and happy he is If it was that bad I wouldnt be on number too ;)


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls.... Out if interest.... Is anyone else going to take raspberry leaf tea? I've read ideal time to start is 32 wks which is what I will be on Tuesday. I bought the tablet version but am a bit scared to take them?


----------



## JessdueJan

oo it comes in tablet version? Why did I not know this?! With my last LO I forced myself to drink the tea and I really was not a fan, I managed for about a week and gave up. 
I'm going to go on the hunt for some tablets and take them so yep I will be taking it.


----------



## toothfairy29

Jess are you in the uk? I got mine from holland and barrat if you are?


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm unsure about the tea as I haven't seen it sold in stores. There is one place that is likely to have it that I haven't checked yet but I have been considering it. 

Childbirthing class was very interestingand helpful yesterday and baby was very active all day. It makes me so happy on days that she is extra wiggly:thumbup:. Still feeling tired and hungry and my eye still twitches occasionally? I can't figure that one out...anyhow I have 60 days to go! I cannot believe it! Getting really excited and as much as I am not looking forward to the shower I can't wait to get all of those lovely gifts for baby so I can get her things in order!<3


----------



## cookielucylou

I was out all day yesterday and have felt awful since. It was just over an hours drive either way and I think that was too much. I started getting pelvic pain around lunch time which got worse as the day went on-i could hardly move in the evening without horrible pain. Luckily I see the mw in a few weeks so shall tell her then. Also I woke up at gone one this morning with a horrible headache which has continued all day plus feeling really sick.
It was a good day yesterday too-I breed and show fancy rats and one of mine got reserve best in show yesterday. I need to sort some paperwork but that win actually means I can qualify for a stud name.


----------



## Kelly M

cookie: sorry you aren't feeling well but congrats on your win!
toothfairy: I was given a box of third trimester tea that has raspberry leaf in it among other things. It tastes really good but I just drink it occasionally, not on a regimen or anything. I might get more and start to drink it more regularly soon. 

I had tons of braxton hicks contractions this morning followed by TMI- the runs. I hope that's not an indication of anything. I feel fine now so I'm sure it's just a coincidence that those two things occurred together. 

We're getting closer!! Two more months ladies. :) We can do it!!!!


----------



## Kelly M

So, braxton hicks have continued all day and into the night here. I'm kind of worried as I get a contraction every time I get up from the couch and I'm really not feeling well today. I've had more than I can count in the last few hours but they aren't really painful. Plus baby is sending shooting pains up my body every time he moves and hits me in a certain spot. I may call my dr in the morning if this continues. I'm sure it's just braxton hicks but still a little alarmed at how many I am getting so often. I'm trying to drink a lot of water as I've read dehydration can be a cause. Anyone else getting tons of bh contractions?


----------



## toothfairy29

Kelly I have quite a lot of BH some days. About 2 wks ago I had a similar time to you, a couple of days of being loose and lots of BH. I think the baby had gone head down ish at this point and so was squashing nerves/bowels differently. That was only my guess though. I spoke to midwife after about it and she said I should have called them as I was worried.

Maybe you should give yours a call as its been going on for a couple of days?


----------



## nickibrum

Hey all, how was your weekends? I actually had a fairly relaxing one for a change! I did all the ironing in the house which is a massive job off my list. 

What does the raspberry leaf do? I cant stand flavoured teas. Unless its peach iced tea which isnt quite the same thing!

Cant believe Im 32 weeks now; 4 days weeks start now so that means another 5 weeks of working (inc this week). Not long now at all! Still no BHs for me. Has anyone started leaking yet? People keep asking me if I have felt this or that yet and nada. My hips have got alot worse but apart from that im generally fine. Scan on wednesday!


----------



## kellycontrary

Hello!
I havent started leaking or anything yet, but im def starting to get worse. I cant sleep very well - I need a pillow to put between my legs I think to take the pressure off as the leg underneath started to ache and the same when I switch sides! What I hate most is this little twinge I get in my lower back (top of my bum really) every time I walk! Its usually if Ive been sat in the same position for too long! x


----------



## nickibrum

I signed up to amazon family today and you get £10, free one day delievry (handy with xmas around the corner) and a free nappy bin when you buy the refills. I already have a nappy bin but I need to buy refills anyway so I will give the bin to my sister in law who is pregnant at the moment. 

Just have to remember to cancel it after 3 months.... thought I would share anyway! xx


----------



## kellycontrary

Famous last words...little bit of leakage this morning!


----------



## nickibrum

oh bless you! Thats just typical lol. Im getting sick of people asking me if i have or if im suffering with BH yet, or not believing me when they ask what weight I've put on. a) quite personal questions and b) please dont say- oh it wont be long now! 

My hip gave out while I was walking down the stairs again a moment ago; good job i was holding onto the banister. :( Going down stairs seems to hurt more than going up which is strange. You would think it would be the other way around!


----------



## ImSoTired

Not leaking yet. Some don't until after birth. Very achey today though. Pushed myself too hard yesterday doing yard work and walking the dog. Sciatic nerve pain today because of it. Baby is sleepy as well this AM. I've been so tired and sleeping well only waking once or twice to pee. Baby hasn't been putting too much pressure on my bladder.

Anyhow I see my OB on Thurs and my shower is Sun! Can't believe I'll be 32 weeks! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sigh

Not leaking regularly here... I did have my first sneeze leak last week (lol tmi!). Friday my legs became so swollen that I couldn't flex them. Baby shower was Saturday- went so well but my sister went all out and spent wayyy too much... and kept telling me how much everything cost which made me feel even worse... :(

I dont have the BH that frequently but I do get that unable to breathe anxiety attack feeling quite often... not sure if its related to BH...


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Not leaking yet, I don't think lol
I don't get BH too often
I am sore, feels like someone kicked me in my vag. On top of that keep getting sharp pains down there every once in a while. 
Still can't breath
Legs, feet and ankles swollen
Still tired all of the time

Ok - I think I'm done listing how broken I am at the moment :haha:

32 weeks tomorrow!
Baby shower this weekend!


----------



## toothfairy29

No leaking for me either! Only think I seem to have is this agonising PSD and I do get quite a lot of BHs.

I am 32 wks tomorrow too! Only 3.5 working weeks for me! I finish on 31st November!! Cant belive its coming round so fast! I had 3 and a bit weeks annual leave to take so wanted to get this in then maternity starts at 38 weeks. Scary!


----------



## hopeful2012

Im starting to get some BH especially while at work, they usually go right along with the i cant catch my breath feeling. They go away if i can sit for a minute or two, so im not worried. Plus i work with bunches of doctors and nurses, the maternity floor where i plan to deliver is only a short ride on the elevator away...
Doctors appt went well today- still no mention of any more ultrasounds :(
but they said everything was great.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Oh yeah, how could i forget the back and hip pain along with sciatica? lol And not to mention the hot flashes, poor DH I am freezing him in the house!

Anyone else feeling hiccups? I think my lo is getting them all the time. That's normal right? Like, little rhythmic movements? And they are also down low which makes me further think that baby has turned head down finally!

Toothfairy! I am so jealous that you get to go out so early! I wish I could.


----------



## toothfairy29

I wouldn't be getting to go so early if it wasn't for my annual leave I have left. 

I am getting hiccups! Most days and like you low down!


----------



## Kelly M

My lo gets the hiccups daily, sometimes multiple times in a day. And, often I feel them in my butt which is the weirdest sensation ever. :)


----------



## nickibrum

Hey Blu, my LO has hiccups at least every two days. So funny. 

I had a dream last night that labour was only 20 minutes long.... wishful thinking I think!


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies. 

32 wks for me and blu. I have just taken my 1st raspberry leaf tea capsule!! I feel a but excited and nervous about it!!


----------



## cookielucylou

I was watching baby earlier with what I think were hiccups.
I saw my bump in a mirror last night and I'm carrying well different from DS-its wide rather than outwards this time if that makes sense. I think people notice now but are a bit shocked when I tell them baby is due next month!


----------



## Kelly M

Anyone else feeling extra crummy as we approach our due dates? I think the difficulties of third trimester are really wearing on me. I keep getting bouts of nausea, low energy, headaches and an overall just crummy feeling. Baby has been extremely active the last couple days so maybe that's why? Do any of you ladies feel more exhausted when your baby is more active?


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies I need your help :-(

I feel really down in the dumps last few days. Hormones or?

Seems like we are all so near and yet so far still. I feel really heavy and have SPD pain pretty bad. I am nowhere near organised for baby. Hubby decided we didnt need the big stuff delivering until beginning of november at 36 weeks. We haven't done a nursery yet as we will be having a change round of bedrooms when baby is about 6 months...he will be in with us until then so decided to leave our teenage kids as they are for now. So at the moment all I have is a huge pile of boxes and bags with all the babies clothes, blankets and smaller items etc. I just go look at this huge pile of stuff and it doesn't seem real.

To make things worse, hubby works away monday to friday. He does block jobs and has just started another which will be 4 wks long. I spend most of my time home alone tired sore heavy and lonely. I asked him not to take this job as I am getting closer and need him for reassurance and company but he has to work! I said that this one would have to be the last away job as I will be 36 wks when this is done. He said he'll have to see when the time comes and doesnt get why I am stressing as baby isn't due until 4th december!!! He really does not get that the baby could be earlier or than I might feel like having him around. I totally understand that he has to work though and am trying not to give him hard time about it.

I have cut down to only working 2.5 days a week for the last month and finish altogether in 3 weeks. So I am thinking this loneliness is only going to get worse. 

I just feel so near and like I should be taken care of at this stage.......and yet it's so far to go and 8 more long weeks!!

Sorry for the moan....just wanted to vent and know if anyone else feels the same?


----------



## nickibrum

Hey, to be honest Im still full of beans and just getting on with it. I have the sniffles today which is annoying me. My hips bug me on and off- more on than off. 

The one thing I do find uncomfortable is to sit down. I typically curl up with a book and now my bump gets in the way so cant stay like that for long- hence I end up doing something instead of relaxing. I get out of breath if i lie on my back.

Its still quite surreal I am finding. Its like oh im going to be a mummy in 8 weeks; but i still have 2 scans booked in, a few midwife appts, countdown to annual leave/maternity leave, baby shower, my bday pamper party that im just looking forward to the next thing. That way 8 weeks doesnt sound so long away. 

This week; scan tomorrow
next week; baby shower and start properly my Fridays off work
wk 22nd: midwife appt
wk 29th: handover at work begins so I can start backing off a bit
wk 5 Nov: Last week at work
wk 12th Nov: My bday (pampering night)

thats as far as I have got too. Maybe you should set little targets so you have something to look forward to each week :) I find pampering myself makes me feel so much better. xx


----------



## nickibrum

Oh toothfairy- men can be stupid sometimes! I have to get my OH sometimes to go to the kitchen (on the ground floor) for paracetamol because hip pain is so bad. Ive had my hip give out on my three times now while Ive been on the stairs. Luckily ive been holding the bannister. Maybe you should say that? 

My OH works when alot of the time he cant use his mob so we have said we will buy an emergency mob which I will only use when I go into labour if he happens to be working. It all always be on and always be loud. I totally understand where you are coming from. He cant stop working but isnt always contactable. Luckily be works literally down the road to our house. I would bang his head to the floor if he worked away. 

As my post above; get pampered! Ive booked a mobile pamper party for me and my friends, doesn break the bank. You can have a massage, facial etc to get all relaxed and have a fun night in with the girls before the mayhem starts.


----------



## cookielucylou

Kelly, I know what you mean I felt really good throughout 2nd tri now in third my sickness seems to be making a comeback and I keep getting headaches. 
Toothfairy I think its hormones-my oh moaned the other day that all I do is moan at him and i said he might be better moving out until baby is here then! 
We dont have anything ready either, we have it all but its getting it down from the loft and sorting it which OH doesnt want to do until begining of november.He works 6 days a week then never wants to do anything 'extra' when he is home and I feel like everything is just left up to me and I mostly feel to crap to do anything other than look after our toddler.
My rant is we live with OH's dad who is so lazy and never does anything-even wiping the kitchen side after he has split coffee and hot water over it is too difficult for him. Yesterday it annoyed me how dirty the bathroom was so(yet again!) i decided to clean it despite the fact it really hurt me to do so. He gets back yesterday and didnt even comment on it!!


----------



## toothfairy29

I think maybe I should try avoid 3rd tri board too!!!!! It just makes me feel like I'm closer to due date than I am I think!!


----------



## cookielucylou

I also keep worrying this baby is going to come early which is also making me worry about the fact we havnt started preparing. There is a small chance I could go into prem labour anyway, and baby lying so low and the strong bh's i keep getting doesnt help.


----------



## hopeful2012

Im sorry everyone is having a hard time right now! I have headaches frequently again, im always tired and here lately ive been having a problem with clinglyness. I hate it when the hubby has to go to work or class and im at home. Ive been going to see my mom when he has class, just to get out of the house and have some company. Doctor appt. went great yesterday- no problems. Down to the every two week visits now. 7 weeks until leave! I think im starting to hit the nesting stage. It is driving me absolutely crazy that the nursery isnt ready and we dont have much for the baby. I was ready to kill the hubby when he found other things to do this weekend and yesterday. Luckily, it worked out for him to be off today and his friend that does prep and painting for a living came over to help, so the walls are almost ready for paint after only half the day! His friend even recommended a cheaper paint that works just as good as the expensive kind that we were planning to use! Now just to paint and do the trim work (base boards and crown molding). I'm so excited! So for me im counting down the weeks like this

This week- prep and painting (hopefully), doctors appt
Next week- sisters visit, baby shower
week of 22- cleaning the nursery and putting stuff away, doctors appt
week of 29- shopping with my mom and aunts (there is a nice christmas art show here)
week of 4th-baby shower, doctors appt
week of 12th- my birthday- havent decided what i want to do yet- but something special as it will be my last birthday without a child
week of 19th- last full week of work and thanksgiving
week of 26th- start leave on the 29th
First week of decem- sister is coming back to stay for the month


----------



## sigh

aww KellyM & Toothfairy - hope you guys feel better!

I'm feeling pretty good today but I get tired so easily now that it's hard to do anything. I've been getting this uncomfortable sensation (like i put a tampon in incorrectly... sorry for the Tmi) and shooting pains down there but the doctor said it was completely normal at my appointment today. She also confirmed that the anxiety attack feelings are definintely contractions, even though my belly doesn't usually become rock hard during it.

Had another mini meltdown yesterday... I was asking DH questions about his remaining vacation days and I couldn't hear him because he was mumbling so I asked him to repeat it and he repeated it in a very annoyed tone. I often feel like I'm annoying/burdening him and everyone else. I'm also alone here most of the day and when he comes home, he'll go play video games or watch tv or something and I end up feeling like I'm by myself again. We've talked about this a few times but he still does it... I just go upstairs and cry until it's temporarily out of my system.

I need to make a to do check list/schedule!


----------



## Kelly M

I totally understand all of you ladies feeling extra lonely or need extra attention from oh. I've been feeling like this for months now, ever since I graduated from school and work slowed down. I'm home pretty much all day with not much to do and my dh works six days a week so I hardly see him. Plus, we just moved and are much farther away from our best friends now so I'm feeling pretty isolated. Glad I have you ladies to talk to! :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Possibly tmi but can you ladies feel your babies in your foof? I felt it the otherday when it started hurting down there and its been hurting even more today and baby feels even lower down. Does anyone know if thats normal at 32weeks?


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks for all the support girls xxxxxx am just having a sorry for myself day. Xxxxxx

Cookie I definitely have this. Not constantly every day but off and for the last couple of wks. Sometimes feels like he's trying to escape!!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Have you any idea of if/when we need to worry about that? I'm sure I couldnt feel baby that low this early in my first pregnancy.


----------



## toothfairy29

Maybe your baby is engaging cookie? I googled this when I was getting the pain and I think it can definitely happen so early without it meaning premature labour. 

I say call your midwife though if you are at all worried.


----------



## cookielucylou

I've just been googling that too and from the pain and how low baby feels that is what it sounds like.


----------



## Kelly M

I've felt my baby low down for a long time. Since about 20 weeks, I could feel him in my nether regions and the dr said that's when he is head down. Nothing to worry about as baby can move in and out of head down position and when he moves into it, doesn't mean labor is soon. :)


----------



## sigh

I've also felt the baby down low for a while now. I've asked several drs and they said it's normal. Sometimes it feels like she's trying to dig her way out!


----------



## cookielucylou

Found it really hard to sleep last night with how painful it was down there last night. Thankfully its a lot better this morning so baby must have moved up a bit.
OH has decided to start getting the baby stuff out of the loft now though just incase baby does come early, as we have nothing ready apart from the one baby gro and vest that we brought new.


----------



## nickibrum

I need a break- seriously! 

Yesterday I caught my OH's cold and it is a really bad one. I dont have time to take off work and I feel bad taking it as Im off on Fridays now anyway. 

Yesterday we had our detailed scan to check the brain again. Its looking the same as before so he is definitely now borderline which is amazing. But during the scan they found a prominent loop of bowl- and cant tell us if thats normal or a cause for concern...surely you wouldnt mention it if it was normal?? So having to go back for a scan in 2 weeks rather than 4 now to check the stomach. Could be nothing or could mean an operation once he is born. :( anymore bad news to throw at me??? 

of yes..... my sister and step dad had a petty arguement over the TV and now she stormed off to my dads, my step dad has packed some stuff to stay at his mums and i have my mum stuck in the middle- who stayed at our house last night as she needed to vent. Today is my other sisters rehab review which should be interesting as though she has put on weight she has actually got worse eg refusing to eat hot meals now. 

Anymore that life wants to throw at me and the family? 

On the plus side our cot is delivered today! xx


----------



## JessdueJan

oh Nicki, huge :hugs: hope everything is ok at your scan.

My baby is low down too, when I had my scan on Monday the sonographer struggled to get a good lok at baby's head as it was so low in my pelvis. Baby is measuring within normal limits but only just so expecting a rather small baby. 

Had to start my maternity leave today, I am just completely drained of energy and starting to ache all over. I decided with having a toddler at home and also being a nursery nurse it wasnt fair on them to run myself down to the point I had no patience. Work have supported my decision and I am now looking forward to 7 weeks of time devoted to my little man before he becomes a big brother! Also still got lots to sort in the house so need to get that done before I cant be bothered to move off the couch anymore. 

Hope you ladies are all having a good day :flow:


----------



## Kelly M

Nicki- Thinking of you today! Big hugs being sent your way from the US. Try to keep your chin up, everything is going to be ok. :)


----------



## sigh

aww Nicki :hugs: Hope things turn around for you!

Anyone hearing clicking noises from their belly?


----------



## toothfairy29

:hugs::hugs:Oh Nicki:hugs::hugs: It is one thing after another for you isn't it flower. Glad the first part of the scan went well for you and seriously hope all is well with little ones tummy x x x x x x x so sorry you are having a hard time.

Sigh.... I get these clicking sounds quite a lot when baby moves and have googled it.....apparently they think it is babys joint clicking which to be honest freaks me out!!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Nicki :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Hoping things turn around for you very soon hun!

Not getting clicking sounds from my belly but baby is in there doing back flips - ouchiee! 

Dr's appointment went well today. Talked some about birth control after pregnancy. Anyone given that any thought?


----------



## ImSoTired

I have heard a click or two from my belly, but not many. 

Had dr appt today and it went well. I am not happy about the weight I've gained but the doctor sisn't say anything. I'm just hoping that my ultrasound on Mon goes as well. I'm feeling quite self concious though and my shower is this weekend.:cry: Baby was very active today which is great. Oh and my doctor wanted me to get a flu shot so I did today. 

I'm exhausted. I've been busy all week. I still have to clean the kitchen tomorrow but then on Sat I can relax before my shower on Sun. Fx'd all goes well!

I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## cookielucylou

I have thought about contraception after but still not decided yet-i plan to breastfed so it needs to be compatible with that, we are also planning a third baby with a fairly close age gap so dont want anything too long term. I was on the pill after DS was born and it gave me awful headaches.
Has anyone been having 2nd thoughts over names? We have had ours picked before baby was even concieved but now I dont think our girls name sounds quite 'right'. 
It is the 3rd anniversary of the day we met today :D OH is working but we are planning anice dinner tonight, we were hoping to go out but with LO it will be a bit late by time oh gets home.


----------



## JessdueJan

We're also having second thoughts on names cookie but it's our boys name. OH loved Archie and it was a name I could live with so I agreed but now OH isn't so sure so it's back to the drawing board for us with that one! Girls name is a definite though. 

I was thinking about contraception last night coincidentally, I'm thinking the pill aslong as theres one ok for breastfeeding.


----------



## kellycontrary

We had this right before we found out we were having a boy. I loved Darcey before I fell pregnant but my husband wasnt keen so we decided on Imogen for a girl. But the closer it got to the sexing scan, the more it just didnt feel right - and I had no back up names (apart from darcey which wasnt going well still with husband!) 

Luckily for us, we are having a boy and we had firmly decided on Conor Sean (husband is irish). However, if this baby decides to surprise us and it does actually turn out to be a girl I have no idea what we will do! perhaps Ill convince him on darcey after all! x


----------



## nickibrum

Had a girlie catchup yesterday and I over the moon. :) 

Remember my freind who miscarried at 13 weeks? The couple who were 3 weeks ahead of us.... she is 16 weeks pregnant :happydance: 

My hubby's best friend is getting married in 2014 aswell, we're their childs god parents, and yesterday his fiance said she wanted me to be her bridesmaid (OH has already been asked to be best man) and they want our little boy to be page boy aswell. :) 

How is everyone feeling? Its really sunny here today and OH is at home so we're planning to put up the cot that arrived on thursday. My sister ate a small portion of chocolate yesterday- first time in 9 months so thats a massiave achievement. so things are looking up I guess. 

I havent even thought about contraception. BTW ladies the theory about breast feeding meaning you cant get pregnant again is totally wrong! lol. I might go back on the pill aslong as I can breast feed ok with it. 

My wooping cough and flu vaccination letter came through this morning so I can get that done from next week....... ok thats me done lol.

ps anyone know when we change from a squash? Its been weeekkkkkks!


----------



## cookielucylou

I changed to a honeydew yesterday.


----------



## Kelly M

Uuugghh, no sleep at all last night and puking at 7 am this morning. I'm going to die shooting this wedding today. Vent over.


----------



## hopeful2012

I had a bad day at work today! Plus ive been super emotional all afternoon, but my hubby and mom decided to make my day by painting the nursery! Its done! All we have left is to get the crown molding and baseboards up and then the major nursery stuff will be complete. I cant wait to start decorating!


----------



## Kelly M

Aww hopeful, sorry you had a bad day but that's sweet of your family to paint the nursery. So exciting! I have yet to decide on a color, I'm so indecisive. 

I've been feeling super crummy lately. I guess I'm just getting to that part of the pregnancy where I constantly feel nauseous and tired again instead of just ever so often. I never really got a "burst" of energy in my 2nd tri but I stopped needing naps like I did in 1st tri. I'm now back to napping. And puking has made it's reappearance after being gone for a few weeks.


----------



## cookielucylou

Breastfeeding definetly isnt a reliable form of contraception-if it were we wouldnt be pregnant now :)
Sickness has started making a comeback for me too, thankfully not as bad as it was in first tri.


----------



## nickibrum

Well what a week. My step dad still isnt living at home because of my sister. I have no idea what to even suggest to rectify the situation. 

My anorexic sister is doing so well. Total mood change the last few days. She even took the effort to curl her hair and put make up on yesterday- something that she hasnt done in months. :happydance:

Nursery is so very close to being finished. Just need a matress for the bed and some curtains to frame the window. I have to have a peek everytime I go to sleep.... in 7 weeks time I hope he will be in there :) :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







WP_000199.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1









WP_000200.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1









WP_000201.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cookielucylou

Aww thats lovely. I cant see the detail-is it all jungly themed?


----------



## nickibrum

Yeah..... well on the bedding set its actually Noah's arc as thats the closest i could get to it, but it has elephants, giraffes and zebras on it (along with a random boat) so its not too bad. 

Got the baby shower at the weekend. No idea if we will get any gifts or if its just the girls meeting up to get together but we're holding off buying curtains incase we get vouchers. 

I did LOADS of xmas shopping at the weekend and hardly spent a penny. Love boots! Just waiting for Tesco clubcard double up points now....hurry up!! haha.


----------



## sigh

aww Nicki it looks great! We decided on putting a tree decal on the wall and ordered it off etsy last week. Hopefully it gets here soon!!
https://img3.etsystatic.com/004/0/6108874/il_fullxfull.384247683_nz7u.jpg


Hope everyone had a great weekend! We had our prepared childbirth class. It went well, I'm just starting to get a little freaked out! We also cleaned the garage for a little bit (almost done!) and worked on round 2 of getting rid of stuff to make room. I have a few more bags of stuff to donate now and it feels so good to declutter!

Imsotired - how'd the baby shower go?


----------



## cookielucylou

Ohh yes we are waiting for the tesco double up too-really hope they do it on toys as I have a long list of things I want to get from there.


----------



## Kelly M

Oh Nicki, your nursery is so adorable! I love that chair. We still have to paint and put the wall hangings up and then we are done. I can't wait to share some pictures of it when it's complete. Glad to hear your sister is doing well. :)

I walk into my nursery almost everyday and just look around at everything, imagining my little baby in his crib or I sit in the rocking chair and imagine what it will be like sitting there holding him, late night breastfeeding, staring at his sweet face. I can't wait!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki your nursery is lovely. And you're always so thrifty finding all of the deals! I just began my Christmas shopping today.

Sigh, thanks for asking! The shower went as well as it could. The house was packed! I could barely move and I was petrified so I basically sat in a chair and waved and smiles at people and let them come to me to greet me, etc. Overall though, besides it being crowded, it went well. We got SO MUCH stuff for the baby. Our living room was literally filled when we got it all home. I'll show a quick pic of it below! People really went crazy and bought her everything she'll need for a while. Obviously there are a few small things I'm going to pick up but I feel so thankful and so much more prepared now. The project now is finding a spot for everything and writing our a ton of thank you cards to all of the very generous guests.

I had my growth scan today and they said baby looks great and healthy. Such a relief. She is measuring perfectly and is in the 55%. Meaning she is perfectly average. I got some cute little 4d pics of her even though she was squashing her face against the placenta and moving around a lot. They also said she weighs about 4lb 3oz and has a lot of hair. She is in exactly the position I suspected which is head down usually facing my left side, butt near my right ribs and feet near my left ribs. I can't wait to see her in person! <3

Anyway I hope you are all doing well! I'll probably post a nursery pic in a few weeks when I get it all put together!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0440.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0442.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 7









10-15-2012 01;34;11PM4.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sigh

yayy glad to hear it went well! You got so much stuff!!!! If you're short on space, a great tip that I got from a friend was to return the stuff I dont need during the first 3 months to Babies r us for store credit and then rebuy it when I need it. I did this for bigger items like the high chair and my other stroller (the one we'll use when she's older).


----------



## Kelly M

Oh my goodness I'm so tired that's a lot of stuff! :) The fun part for me is putting everything together, going through all the clothes and setting up the nursery. My husband started painting ours tonight and so far the color looks soooo cute! Can't wait to see the whole thing. 

My baby is in the exact same position as yours is, head down, butt to my right and always kicking and punching me on my left side and down at my cervix. I love being able to feel his body with my hand but it just makes me want to meet him so bad, knowing he's only an inch or two away from my hand but still two months away from meeting him in person!n It's like having a Christmas present that you can feel and touch and see strange photos of but not really open it for nine months! It's torture sometimes. lol :)


----------



## nickibrum

wow hun you got loads of stuff. Bet you are super prepared now :) 

I woke up last night with terrible trapped wind- how horrid is that? :(


----------



## cookielucylou

I've woke up with that before-it is horrible :(
I was woke up last night by our back gate banging in the wind-next door must have gone through late last night(we are end of terrace) and not bothered bolting it behind them.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I just put the stuff we won't use for a while away in her closet. Even though her room is quite small her closet is decent sized so there are a few large boxes in there for the next few months. I really can't believe how generous everyone was. I'm slowly putting it all away. Baby has 5 loads of laundry for me to do!I'm hoping to have it put away by the end of the month because I want November to be relaxing and spending time with DH. 

Kelly it is so true. Like I can feel her but I still haven't formally met her. I just want to have her in my arms! DH and I have started putting some of the larger items that we'll need right away together. DH had a fight with the baby swing but obviously the playpen was easy (it's a pack n play with a bassinet so she'll have a sleeping place in the living room as newborns sleep 12-16 hours a day). There is still so much to sort through and put away but it's exciting. I can't wait to have her room finished.

Nicki we are super prepared now. Like I said there are probably only a handful things I need to pick up. Sorry to hear about your waking up. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh I wish we had baby showers in the UK now I see how much stuff you girls get!!!

33 weeks for me and Blu today! Nothing major to report. Like the rest of you, getting lots of BHs twinges cramps etc and getting heavy and tired easily again. 

It's mad to think that over the next few weeks we will be starting hoping all these things are signs of labour. Wonder who will be 1st!!


----------



## Kelly M

toothfairy: I know, I can't wait to see who goes first! So looking forward to seeing pics of everyone's lovely babies. 

My husband painted our nursery last night and it looks so cute! He just has to put the room back together, move all the furniture back and we are all set. It's getting closer and more real every day. :)

Dh also said I should put Nov 17th on my calendar as unavailable. I asked why and he wouldn't tell me. I think he is planning a surprise for me. One last date or babymoon type thing before lo arrives! He's not the romantic, surprise me type of guy so this is pretty adorable and exciting. Can't wait to see what he has planned for us. :) Anyone else going on one last retreat or night out before baby comes?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yes 33 weeks for me and Toothfairy today! whoot! whoot! :happydance: 

Beautiful nursery photos, thanks for sharing!

ImSoTired you got so much stuff, how awesome! 

I had my 2nd baby shower over the weekend. It was fine, got more stuff for baby. He couldn't possibly need anything else, except for bassinet. And we do have tons of gift cards! I realized how many clothing pieces he has, way more than me!!

My job surprised me with another baby shower today at work - making it baby shower number 3 for this lo! I got some nice, nice things (my boss is super sweet) and I now have a few duplicates that I need to take back to the store. 

I did get a nice bag that I will use as my hospital bag, which I'm happy to say I can now start packing now that the festivities are over.

I've been feeling ok, same aches and pains. The latest ailment is charley horse leg cramps, which I've been getting while sleeping. Nothing like excruciating pain to wake you in the middle of the night. It's horrid! 4 more weeks and we're going to start working on techniques to get this one out!


----------



## sigh

aww Kelly thats so cute!! BTW how did shooting the wedding go? I can't believe you did that!!!

Blu - I have the leg cramps too and the only thing that seems to help me is to get out of bed and stand up (put weight on it). 

I can't wait to meet her but I'm going to miss the thumps and wiggles. I'm also getting very freaked out about being a parent... I don't want to screw things up!! I also know there's going to be a lot of drama from our families (esp DH's) with random things... like us asking them to wash their hands or stay away when they're sick. They don't think it's a big deal to be around a newborn when you have a cold but I'm very freaked out now after taking out prepared childbirth class. The nurse teaching it said she was the same way until her 4 week old got a cold/fever and ended up needing a spinal tap, so she advised us to stay home as much as possible the first 8 weeks. Looks like we will be spending Xmas at home this year!


----------



## toothfairy29

I am also getting leg cramps in the night too!

I agree with sigh too, I also was thinking to myself that I am going to miss being pregnant. It is such a special time having baby all to yourself. Feeling him move and squirm. This will be the last baby for me as I was 40 a couple of weeks ago. I'm really trying to cherish the last few weeks despite all the aches pains and tiredness!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh just noticed I am honeydew today!


----------



## Kelly M

Sigh: This last weekend's wedding was awful. It was just a bad wedding with grumpy people and it was completely unorganized. Plus I was feeling really tired and achy. But, the one the week before was awesome and I felt great. I only have two more weddings and then I am on maternity leave! Of course, I have mostly been second shooting so I have practically been on leave for a while now because I only work about one day a week. I'll just be happy to have no more shoots after Nov. 3rd and then I'm just editing until baby arrives. 

Blu: I get those leg cramps too, have been since second tri. It's always my calves that cramp up and then it's sore for the rest of the day if that happens. If I am awake enough and feel one coming on, I just flex my toes toward my body and I can stop it. But sometimes, I can't feel it happening until it wakes me up in searing pain. My poor dh has been scared out of his wits several times when I've woken him up screaming, "OW OWW OWOW OWWW!!!" in the middle of the night.


----------



## ImSoTired

I've had two charley horse's in my calf muscles myself lately. I used to get them all the time from work but I haden't had any in years. I think it was kelly who said try and point your toes toward your body, like jut out your heel and pull your toes toward you. This is the proper way to stop the pain. I know it's terrible but it must just be another symptom because we all seem to be getting them. I try to drink lots of OJ and water and eat bananas because I believe they say it's do to potassium depletion? I'm not 100% sure anymore but baby does draw things from our bodies so it makes sense that we would be lacking something during pregnancy. I'll be a honeydew tomorrow finally! Hooray! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Glad I'm not crazy and the only one experiencing this. DH was like, you just need to exercise. :saywhat: Who is exercising at 8 months?? Can't it just be another pregnancy problem, ughh. He drives me nuts sometimes.

Thanks for the advice ladies. I'll have to try it next time. 

I think my belly had dropped ladies. It looks lower to me. 

I'm getting all of baby's things washed this week and will pack my hospital bag this week.

My coworkers wife went in for her 36 week appointment - first time they're checking her cervix regularly and find out that she's 50% effaced and 1 cm dialted! Doc told her she would never make it to her due date, which is still 4 weeks away. I think it kind of put things in perspective for me... not much time left as I keep thinking. Still feel like I have things to do at work and home before I could ever go out!


----------



## Kelly M

Try stretching your calves and have your dh massage them. It may not be a cure to the cramps but it feels good and I have convinced my dh that I need him to massage my legs because it helps keep the cramps away. Hee hee. :haha:

I read it could be a calcium deficiency and other people have told me it's a potassium deficiency. I honestly haven't noticed any difference when I eat a banana daily and I get plenty of calcium so I think it's all wives' tales personally.


----------



## ImSoTired

lol Blu, you aren't crazy. I've heard a lot of women get them during pregnancy. In fact that's the only time some women get them at all! I don't think it has a whole lot to do with exercising really. Maybe just the increased weight on our muscles and the difficulty getting around. LIke I said I used to get them all the time when I worked because I'd move move move all day and then come home and lay on the couch and not move. Then when I'd go to stretch, OUCH, the most awful calf muscle pain ever! 

Besides the muscle pains I'm also getting weird pains in my 'girly parts'. Sometimes it feels as though I really have to pee, when I in fact do not, and other times it is like a sore shooting pain. I wonder if baby's head is putting pressure on something or if it is close to engaging and the pains are similar to the 'lightening' feeling? I'm not sure but I know I haven't really dropped yet so I guess we will find out soon enough. 

And my latest symptom is major baby brain. I think it is because since my shower my house has been a shambles with all of baby's gifts and I have this sudden overwhelmed, confused, and almost ADD like feeling. I feel like I can't get anything done and I keep forgetting things and I'm just foggy and in outer space. I'm thinking it's like a disorganised nesting feeling wiith a side of baby brain confusion? Not too sure what to make of it but hoping that I can get through it and get all of this stuff put away! Maybe then I'll feel better and DH and I can have a relaxing and quiet time together for the rest of the pregnancy.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sigh

the pointing my toes upward thing doesn't work for me anymore with the leg cramps so I have to roll out of bed and stand up. I've been stretching and I will say it is happening less, but still happening. I get the shooting crotch pains too! I actually had period like cramping for the first time in a while today...it's making me a little nervous.

Good symptom - She's been poking me on the upper right side with a clear hard poke...either a knee or a foot but it's so weird that I can feel whatever it is when she does it! There's a person in there!!! :)


----------



## Kelly M

Yay for the baby pokes Sigh! I love feeling my baby move. I still haven't gotten used to it, don't know if I ever will. It makes me jump sometimes. :)

Dr. said our baby is measuring normal and his heartbeat sounded good at my appointment today. I was put on an iron tablet because I'm slightly anemic. Hope it doesn't make me sick or constipated like she said it could.


----------



## cookielucylou

I have my 34week appointment monday morning, it seems ages since we last saw someone so will be nice to hear hb again. 
Does anyone else find it a real hassle getting appointments? Our doctors sugery you have to book 6weeks in advance and you can only go on a tuesday, i left it slightly too late(5 weeks) and couldnt get one so had to make it at the hospital instead.


----------



## nickibrum

Wow cookie thats quite bad. 

I can usually book in for the following week if needs be, if im worried etc, but havent needed too. At my mw appt we just book for the next time so I dont need to think about it. I would assume I will writing my birthing plan soon, though the NHS website does a good one. 

I have my 34 week one on tuesday and then i have my detailed scan on wed to see if the poo has broken up or if he does have a blockage :S I presume they will check his brain again while im there. 

Baby shower is on saturday; no idea what to expect. I have the day off tomorrow with hubby which is lovely. He managed to get Fri as his day off to be with me. :) day of chores unfortunately with a skip run, asda shop and the range to go to. 

I want some big red mugs; anyone reccomend a good place? Im running out of places to try! x


----------



## cookielucylou

I havnt thought about my birth plan so far I'm waiting until after my appointment as we are supposed to be discussing having a home birth.


----------



## hopeful2012

I get charley horses all the time too!!! They suck. Mine usually go away if i flex my foot. In other news, i have a doctors appt tomorrow, shopping day with the sister and mom after the doctors appt, a birthday lunch for mom and then saturday i have the breastfeeding class and my Baby Shower! Im so excited! I just hope some people will actually show up after my sister did all this planning. I got the DH to hang the extra shelf in our little girls room last night, and we should be picking up the baseboards and crowning molding tomorrow.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Ladies

I have had a very eventful day. What a nightmare. I have had bad headache for a few days and I woke at about 1.30am with it really bad and some strong BHs too. Was awake all night. I called midwife this morning for advice and she told me to go to Triage at Labour and Delivery for BP checking. I arrived about 8.30 at the same time as another lady. We were shown to beds next to each other. She was screaming in labour, they obviously checked her 1st and she was 9cm and wanting to push! She was whisked away quickly obviously but I was shaking at this point! She scared me silly.

Anyway they put me on monitor for movements contractions BP etc for about an hour. I was told my BP was up 144/94 (usually 120-110/60-70). Also had some BHs but they weren't concerned about this. My BP went down ever so slightly and had no other PE symptoms. They took blood to rule it out too and if I don't get a call by and of today I am to assume this was normal. But during the monitoring babys heart was 140-160 most of the time, at one point though it showed a dip for a little while to 90-110 ish. So when the midwife came back she was a bit concerned. I had to be monitored another 40 mins and it was ok. She said I needed to see a doctor who took 2 hours to arrive. Doc was also a little concerned about this dip so got a senior registra. She seemed to think that either the baby had moved (he was very active during monitoring) and the machine lost contact for a while and picked up my heart rate, or that the little one was playing with his cord or something. SO I was allowed home.

I have to get BP checked on tuesday but have my 34 wk check up at the hospital with consultant that day as I am 40 so this will double up. I am to rest and was advised to give up work sooner than planned in 2 weeks.

The thing that is worrying me senseless now though is the little ones heart rate. My 1st baby had emergency vontous as she had cord round her neck. All I can think of now is that this one might be same or be in trouble and he won't make it. I suddenly feel terrified I won't get to bring him home and wonder how I'll get through the next 6 weeks worrying like this every day.

Really sorry for the long post but I am just beside myself.

Oh yeah..... and midwife said he was transverse when I got there. Then the junior doc thought he was head down???


----------



## ImSoTired

Toothfairy I would also be a nervous wreck but I think and hope everything will be ok for you. If they sent you away without worrying too much about it, then everything is probably ok. I don't think they would have sent you away if they thought there was something wrong with the baby. Have you had any other signs of PE? Did this all come on all of a sudden? I hope you are feeling better and I hope that everything goes well. 

I'm in need of a rant myself. I am really feeling overwhelmed the last few days and I can't get over it. There is so much to do to be prepared for the baby, I have so much of her stuff to put away, I need to clean the house, I need money for Christmas and some other things. At the same time I have awful awful pregnancy brain and I'm easily distracted, confused, and feeling anxious. Baby was very quiet last night which as usual scared me and I didn't sleep well. She has since been active but I can't help but worry about *everything*. Ugg. I just don't know what to do with myself!

I hope that everyone else is doing well.


----------



## nickibrum

Toothfairy/Imsotired: :hugs: must have been so worried! Hope everything is ok now.

I had our pram arrive today!


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies! Thanks for your best wishes. Had best nights sleep I've had in weeks last night!! Am going to see nurse this morning and having my whooping cough jab. I know not everyone agreed with it but I am high risk of infections because of my job so having this is fairly routine. Anyway I'm going to ask the nurse if she'll do my BP whilst I am there too to see if its improved from yesterday.

Nicki.... Lets see this pram??


----------



## ImSoTired

Toothfairy glad you are feeling a bit better. It's great that you're going and will have them check your bp. I hope it's nice and low and your bubs is fine.

I'm feeling the same. Confused/distracted/anxious/worried about money, etc. I think it's hormones and pregnancy brain and a mixture of things... I'm just hoping I can get reorganised and feel better. Baby is plenty active last night and this AM so I'm not worrying about her, I think she just has quiet moments at times, I think it's part of her pattern. I just can't get rid of this feeling of being overwhelmed with everything I have left to do! I'll be full term in 4 weeks so I better hurry up!:wacko:

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kelly M

Wow, today has been a real doozy. I have been feeling ill all day and have had this really sharp shooting and sudden throbbing pain in my lower back. It's not anything like the back pain I've had all pregnancy so kind of worries me. On top of that, my baby is moving soooooooo much today. He's having a freak out in there all day long, I'm not sure what to make of it. I haven't felt him move this much in a long time. He's always been active but today puts a whole new meaning to the word. Do you think maybe he had a growth spurt or did I eat too much sugar? Wondering why he would be acting so crazy today. It's comforting to know he's active but it's kind of painful today! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Kelly same here. Baby is super active on and off the past few days. She'll kick and kick and hit for hours very strongly. I'm wondering if that quiet night I had was a growth spurt for her or something because she's barely let up since. And sometimes it gets pretty uncomfortable. As for the back pain maybe baby is just on a nerve giving you back spasms? I've had quite a few since becoming pregnant and I think it's probably baby on a nerve but obviously I can't be sure. Keep an eye on it just in case. Hope you feel better soon.

I am very tired today. Even though I know there's a ton to do around the house, I can't bring myself to do it. I think I need a nap...:shrug:

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Kelly M

Ok, kind of having a freak out. Called the dr. just waiting to hear back from them. I have been having tons of braxton hicks today on top of excessive baby movement. He's probably just having an active day but I read way to many stories online about sudden increase in movement meaning fetal distress so I'm going to check it out anyway.


----------



## Kelly M

Well, Dr. said baby can't move too much and that it's a good thing. She seemed reassuring on the phone about everything so I'm just going to try and relax tonight. I didn't sleep much last night so I'm so weepy and emotional right now. I was crying on the phone to her but trying to hide it! :haha:


----------



## hopeful2012

I had a great time at my shower yesterday and I got alot of stuff. I got so many clothes for her i think we will have to change her every ten minutes to wear them all. We also got lots of diapers, soap, lotion, etc. Lots of the basics. I got my diaper bag as well. 
I do have a slight rant though- my stepmom told me before i even got pregnant that she would get me whatever stroller and carseat that i want (she also said the swing, and pack and play but im dont really care about those) She also made a big deal out of being invited to this shower and the one closer to where they live. She didnt even come to the shower!My mom, sisters and me havent bought the big stuff because she said would get it. UGH! i just wish people would do what they say. Im gonna wait until after the next shower in two weeks and if we dont get it then, i guess we will find the money to go get it.


----------



## Kelly M

That's so lame of your step mom Hopeful! I'd be upset too, especially that she didn't even go to the shower. 

I need some advice ladies: My best friend really wants to throw me a baby shower but we already had one with just my family when I went home to visit in August. We don't need much, a few more cloth diapers, some odds and ends but we can pick it up ourselves. I don't want to have another shower, I just don't feel like dealing with it. Plus, I don't have a lot of people to invite. Seriously, I can think of maybe three or four people I would ask and not all of them would necessarily come. How do I tell her kindly that I don't want her to throw me a baby shower? I don't want to hurt her feelings.


----------



## sigh

Kelly M - I'd be honest with her and tell her the truth. Maybe in lieu of a shower, you can tell her you'd rather have a day out with her... get a massage or a mani/pedi... just having some bonding time with your best friend!


----------



## Kelly M

So, I talked to my friend today and me and my dh both told her we don't really want another shower. But, she insisted and so I caved. I don't even have anyone to invite, the turnout is going to be embarrassing. But, she clearly really wants to throw this for us so I think I'm going to let her. I think we will just put something in the invitations that says no gifts please. But then if I do that, people will probably bring something anyways, and it will be something we don't need so maybe I should put my registry in there with the few items we still have to buy. Ahhh!! I don't know! Now I'm feeling the shower stress like you other ladies were! My first one was so easy and fun I just wish I could leave it at that. :shrug:


----------



## nickibrum

Maybe ask for frozen food so you dont have to cook? Its something that I have heard of rather than people bringing presents. 

As for my pram here is the image of it. Ive already put it away in storage for the time being.

My baby shower was great. My friends are the best. So many people were dropping out I was feeling a bit low if im honest. Even family were dropping out left right and centre. But it was a great night and the perfect amount of people. We played a few games and I never would have thought I would see my nan (in her 70s and just had her hip replaced) jumping on the spot saying her waters have broken! :haha:

We got some many clothes and lots of bits and bobs like toiletries. a few cuddly toys aswell. Overwhelmed really. Oh and the cupcakes were too die for.... blue and white with little tiny hands and feet on them. :) I'll upload a pic later. 

Im 34 weeks today, 6 weeks to go. Anyone finding it very surreal? So fast! I have a midwife appt tomorrow, scan on wed. I have my whopping cough and flu jabs today aswell so very busy week for me. Only 3 weeks of work to go! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







buzz-black-pebble-pack.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## cookielucylou

So I had my mw appointment this morning and all was good until she got to the measurements. The head is well engaged but baby is only measuring 30cm at 34+5 weeks when it should be bigger. Luckily we did have our appointment at the hospital as we had a scan straight away. In the scan baby did measure on the smaller size of average but luckily it didnt come back with any real issues. I just hope baby stays put until at least his/her due date now to give a little more time to grow-estimated weight from scan is currently 4lbs 10.


----------



## cookielucylou

Oh also the mw who origionally worked out our due date didnt do it correctly and we are due 29th rather than the 30th which i what i got it too.


----------



## ImSoTired

Cookie that's only a little small. I'm sure baby will grow a little more before you give birth. Although baby is engaged, it doesn't mean you will give birth sooner. Perhaps you'll have a nice 6 1/2lb baby and it'll be a nice easy delivery. I hope you don't worry too much for it.

Kelly I know about the stress of the shower as I had plenty but it was nice anyway and turned out ok. It could have been better but we got a lot and I did have a little fun even though I was stressed. Maybe just roll with it and you never know, you might enjoy it!

hopeful :dohh: about your step mom. I hope she either gets you what she promised or lets you know at least so you can go and get what you want. I hate when people do that.

So my baby finally quieted down a bit as she was over active for a few days. She's still wiggling but she isn't constantly going and bruising my ribs so far today. I swear she kicked me in the lung, lol. Probably not but it got sore and I was coughing and gasping for a bit because it was squashed. I really don't know if my torso is big enough for this baby so I think I need to grow OUT more. I'm truly hoping that baby comes a week or two early because I'm so uncomfy. I have been hearing here little joints click once and a while when she stretches. It's bizzare but kinda cool at the same time. Her room is about finished but needs a few things like a toy box and a chair. Wonder where we'll get the money for all of this...?

I feel an outer ear infection coming on. If you've ever had one they are awful! Much worse than a regular ear infection IMO. I had one in May of 2011 and I'm doing my best not to touch my ears or get them wet because I don't think I'd be able to deal with it while pregnant. I'm keeping a close eye on it so fx'd it doesn't turn into anything. Thats would be absolutely awful for me and baby.

SOrry so long, hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Kelly M

Cookie: I've heard those measurements can be pretty inaccurate anyway so I would try not worry. All babies are different. I bet yours will be just fine. :)

Thanks for pepping me up about the shower. It turns out that "date" I thought my husband was taking me on is just the baby shower. My friend was trying to make it a surprise and have him do all the organizing with her but turns out he's no good at that sort of thing (big surprise). Here I was thinking he was being all romantic. :dohh:


----------



## cookielucylou

Well i'm assuming if it was anything bad they wouldnt have let me go-its hard not to worry though. Its been a worry all through that baby might be preemie after my cell removal in jan hence why i hope even more baby stays put. 
It was nice seeing baby again though, especially as i wasnt expecting too today :)


----------



## nickibrum

The measuring tape method is quite inaccurate when measuring for babys size, at least thats what the mw at the hospital told me. At least you got to see your baby. Did they add any notes to your green notes? I always take a look at what they have added and it always has measurments for his head (measuring a week ahead at the moment) and his body (measuing a week behind) :S 

Just had my mw appt and she said baby has turned; didnt say he was engaged yet though. I havent had any BHs yet or pelvic uncomfortableness so presume he hasnt. He is measuring rather large though; just fits in the graph. I have my detailed scan tomorrow. Really hoping that the loop of poo they found has broken up or something; really dont want my LO to have an operation as soon as he comes out! He would have to be transferred to a different hospital aswell :( 

I had my jabs yesterday and my arm is still hurting. Couldnt sleep on it :S was up at 6am this morning so im tired already.....


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning all!

I had the whooping cough last friday Nicki and i still have a raised red itchy lump on my arm like a little sausage! It is going down though. I get a flu jab through work every year and never get this reaction. I do know that jabs are supposed to cause irritation though so just a case of putting up with it.

I also have a scan this afternoon along with checking of my BP again after it was high last week. I get to see consultant and have scan as I was 40 a few weeks ago. Looking forward to seeing little one and to be honest finding out what position he is in as no-one seems to be able to tell! When I was at hospital last week I was told by midwife he was transverse..... then 20 mins later doc says he is head down!! He definitely had not moved during this time!! I can't tell by his movements either as he seems to be literally all over. I think his position is star fish!!!:xmas13:

Really hope all is good for you tomorrow Nicki.... you deserve some good news x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cookielucylou

Yep there are graphs in my folder which they got from the scan, doesnt make much sense to me though other than they show baby is on the lower percentile.
I felt it when my lo went head down-lots of pressure and uncomfortable to move. Mine is currently 2/5 engaged.
Hope both of your scans go well.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

GL on the scan ladies! 

34 Weeks for me and Toothfairy today! whoot! whoot! :happydance: 

Since I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks, I have no idea how large baby is, what he weights or what position he is in. I'm guessing head down based on the change in his movements and the pressure I have below, along with random shooting pains in my cervix but I don't know. 

Ladies, last night I was awakened out of my sleep with period like pains. They hurt like the dickens. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi Blu!! Happy 34 weeks to us  

My scan is in an hour so will post back soon! I have been having these period pains through the night for a couple of weeks also. No bleeding or anything so I have been just ignoring them! To be honest we get used to so many aches and pains and twinges don't we!! Hopefully one of the other girls might know what they are!!


----------



## cookielucylou

The mw will possibly have a feel at your next appointment and be able to tell you babys possitioning. It is rather uncomfortable though! 
Could the pains be aching from baby being low down if your feeling lots of pressure?


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck with your scans coming up ladies. I'm sure all will be fine!

I've been waking with pains in my girly area and some mild period like cramping from time to time. I think when I'm lying down all night she scoots down a bit causing this pain. I also felt some soreness in my butt the past few nights. Very weird but I'm guessing it's normal as she is kicking fine and I'm not bleeding or anything. I go see the OB on Thurs anyhow and I'm sure I'll see him 2 weeks after that when I'm 36 weeks. I'm hoping he finds that baby is engaged or I'm slowly dialating at that point. I'd love to get this baby out a bit early if she's ready, like 38 weeks or so. I'm thinking after my 36 week appt I will be seeing the doctor weekly until delivery which is another reason I'd love to have her a touch early...less visits to the dr's office! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## toothfairy29

Back from my scan. Definitely a boy!! He is spot on at 4lb 15.5oz or 2262grams. Head down for now!!! My BP is in normal range this time but at the high end so I've to get it checked next wk at 35 wks instead if waiting until next scheduled appt at 36 wks. Really wish it was low again!!! It's a little worrying!! All is well in other ways though!!


----------



## sigh

Hi ladies! Glad you are doing ok!

I had my appointment today and everything is good! I can't believe I'll be full term in 3.5 weeks! We're almost there! Baby is measuring normal which made me feel better since last time she said the baby seemed big. I'm finally feeling somewhat comfortable again after a week of bad rib, hip, back and crotch pain. I've been stretching so hopefully it's helping! Now I'm in super nesting mode - trying to get everything done in the next 4 weeks! We got the decal up on the wall this week and DH is cleaning the carpet in the room today. I'm trying to get my to do list and there's so much left!

For those of you getting the pertussis shot - FYI, if you had a tetanus shot in the last 10 years you may already have immunity. DH and I both got tetanus shots in 2010 and I called our physicians for more information. If you recieved a tdap or dtap tetanus shot, it includes the pertussis vaccine. DH did receive the tdap shot but I only got the TD shot so I'm getting mine in 2 weeks (booooo).

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## nickibrum

For those of us in the UK, do you know if our OHs can stay at the hospital overnight with us? Just saw a thread in Third tri and I hadnt even considered this. I thought they would have to go home. Does anyone know differently? x


----------



## cookielucylou

Havnt seen the thread but they arent usually aloud in the ward at night. My OH was sent home at the ward door when i was in with DS-it was the longest night of my life!


----------



## Kelly M

Cookie, I can't imagine dh not being able to stay overnight with me. It would be horrible! At my hospital, my dh will be allowed to sleep in the room with me either on an air mattress if we bring one, the small couch in the room or a cot if the hospital has enough of those to bring one in the room. Either way, I know I will need him to be by my side at all times and he won't want to leave either.


----------



## sigh

Wow that stinks cookie! We have a hospital within a mile from our house but we decided to deliver at another hospital 15 mins away because DH can't stay over in the closer one. I can't imagine getting through the night without him


----------



## Jadey-x

They can stay with you if you're IN labour but if you've been incduced and are just on the ward waiting for things to happen they have to go home after visiting hours at the hospital here (uk) also once you've had baby if you're in for a day or two after a section possibly, then again they have to go after visiting hours. I was so scared when my OH left after I had our first daughter via emergency c-sec. 

Xx


----------



## nickibrum

I will ask my hospital today when I go for the scan. 

I think I had an eyeopener tonight; hardly managed any sleep last night and still had to wake up for work obviously this morning. This is what it will be like shortly. Im not looking forward to this part lol.


----------



## JessdueJan

They cant stay at our hospital, have to leave at 8pm unless your in labour but there is a MW led unit 40minutes down the road where your OH can stay with you overnight because everybody gets a private room.


----------



## cookielucylou

Its part of the reason we want a home birth this time, its a daft idea who ever come up with it.


----------



## nickibrum

Im in the delivery suit due to being high risk so I think we get a room each aswell. hmmmmm definately asking this question when I get there. 

work is majorly stressful!!!! trying to cram a full day into 1/2 a day for this hospital appointment and I have 4 deadlines to complete by 1.30! ekkkk...... better get off here lol


----------



## cookielucylou

Has anyone else been shocked by the price of disposable nappies? My son is cloth nappied and we do have lots of nb ones for the baby but thought we would still grab a pack or two of sposies for just incase. A tiny pack of pampers cost a fiver!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yes, this is too why I chose the hospital that's about 25 minutes away from me because it's all private suites so my DH can stay with me without issue. The other hospital that is 10 mins away doesn't have private rooms - only for labor. 

And yes, diapers are so expensive!


----------



## toothfairy29

Good luck today Nicki x x x


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm not sure if our hospital will allow DH to stay with me or not. I'd think he can because our hospital is pretty progressive and doesn't really have 'set' visiting hours that I know of as we walk in and out whenever we need to visit someone. Also DH does a lot of work there and can get in and out at any time a he has keycards and whatnot. I think if I really want him there it won't be an issue. It's not something I'm going to worry myself about now. I have plenty else to worry about at the moment anyway. 

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## nickibrum

I think we have the same rules, if im in labour obviously he will be there but if im not and just waiting around or after labour then he will have to leave and come back in visiting times. 

Had the scan. Got a great photo (for a 2D scan) of babies face! Great news; we wont have to worry about the bowel anymore :) and they have said no more scans but I will still be under consultant care. so happy :)

As for nappies they are sooo expensive when you think about it. I have been stocking up at asda events. I think amazon do nappies too so check there. But apparently aldi's own brand and asda's own brand are meant to be good. Once I get through all these huggies Ill give them a go aswell.
 



Attached Files:







564120_528983847839_2008196570_n.jpeg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay nicki!!!!!! That's amazing news! I was waiting for you to post again. Really pleased and the photo is great!! Hope you can enjoy the next few wks xx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Yaye Nicki! So glad lo is doing so fab. Nice scan photo!


----------



## Kelly M

Nicki, so happy for you and bubs. Glad your lo is doing well. :)


----------



## nickibrum

Thanks everyone :) I think both me and my OH were more stressed about the whole thing than we thought we were.... we both crashed on the sofa when we got home and i woke up 2 hours later. So relieved. 

On another note im really struggling to sleep at night, obviously I try not to sleep on my right hand side but I feel like I have bruised my rib cage on my left hand side. Its so tender to lie on and touch but I have no idea how i could have hurt it. I havent done anything. :( 

I can't believe either that in 2 weeks Ill be working my last day at work. MADNESS!


----------



## JessdueJan

Love that scan photo Nicki and so pleased to hear baby is doing well! :happydance:

I'm 35 weeks today and had midwife appointment, baby is 2/5ths engaged!! Now I know this doesn't necessarily mean anything and baby could stay this way for weeks now but yikes!! With my first I wasnt 2/5ths engaged until 39 weeks.


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is doing great! Im doing well right now, trying to rest today after fiinishing my work week in three days! Im excited about this weekend! We have our maternity pictures scheduled for saturday morning with one of my best friends. She emailed me this morning and told me to bring my favorite sonogram picture, favorite baby outfit/shoes, and any ideas that i had. Any idea how hard it is to pick a favorite of either of those? Plus i have to figure out what me and the DH are going to wear. I think she is planning to take pictures at both the old train depot (i love this place) and one of the outdoor nature walks. Hopefully the weather will cooperate, because the leaves are changing and the fall colors should make for beautiful pictures. 
What does everyone else have going on this weekend?


----------



## Kelly M

yay Hopeful! Sounds like you guys will get some adorable photos from your session. Be sure to share some here when you get them back. I have my maternity shoot scheduled for Nov. 5th. I can't wait!! 

I have to shoot a wedding this weekend and it's going to be an overnight stay in a hotel because it's out of town. Not really looking forward to it but I only have this one and one more next weekend and them I'm officially done with shooting weddings until the spring!


----------



## sigh

yayy Nicki - so happy for you! :happydance:

hopeful - I'm doing mine on Saturday too if the weather cooperates. DH and I are photographers and are letting a friend who is building his portfolio take them. I hope they turn out well... I don't like getting my picture taken lol.

How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## toothfairy29

Girls I have 2 part time jobs and I have just finished one of them for maternity. I finish the other on wednesday next week. I have been looking forward to this for months and now I am home and feel actually quite flat. I am suddenly scared of the changes that are coming my way. Reality has hit hard and I feel weird???


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I'm so jealous! I haven't scheduled a maternity shoot. Not sure if I want one, I thought I would in the beginning but I don't know now. You girls are making me think twice!

I can't wait until I'm done with work, but it will most likely be my due date! I don't want to use of my vacation and personal time before baby because I don't know how much I'll need afterwards for docs appointments, baby emergencies etc.

I had my doc appointment today and all was well. I dropped off my FMLA paperwork so it will be ready at my next appointment in 2 weeks. I also registered at the hospital today - I saw her print out the little hospital bands and all! Made it feel real!


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy all is well Nicki!

Good luck with your photo shoots girls!

I'll not be going the photo shoot route. Although I think they are adorable I HATE getting my pic taken. I have enough bump pics that that's enough for me until baby is born where I will surely have to have a few pics of me and baby taken. I also had my appt today and everything lookes great except that I have gained 25 lbs so far:wacko:. Doctor didn't say anything but it upsets me anyway. In 2 weeks I have a pelvic exam to check for any changes in my cervix or anything, a group b step culture, and paper to sign (probably admittance papers, etc). After that I will have weekly appts until baby comes! I can't believe it's so close already but I can't wait to meet baby! Now if I can get my CHristmas shopping done before she comes I'll be all set!

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## cookielucylou

Photo wise we have a dslr so i'm getting oh to take some photos for us, would love professional ones but cant justify the expense.


----------



## sigh

imsotired - 25 lbs is great! I'm up 28 and the doc told me that was good.

toothfairy - i'm def starting to feel anxious and weird. This is our first so I have no idea what to expect and can't believe I'm going to be a mom. A little freaked out...

I finally started (sort of) packing my overnight bag. So much left to do! I'm also making a list of stuff I'll need after so I don't have to run around or send DH out... newborn diapers, wipes, heavy flow pads, stool softner, motrin, bra pads, lansinoh... not sure if I left anything out.


----------



## nickibrum

I would love some photos of bump but to be honest I dont like photos of myself on the walls lol. I had some taken about 5 years ago and they have stayed in their envelope so a wasted £150. 

well done on starting your hospital bag lol. Just a thought for those using their birthing ball, are you deflating it and pumping it up there, will your hospital provide one, or will you be taking your own from home blown up already?


----------



## Kelly M

Luckily since I am a photographer I happen to have lots of photographer friends and my good friend with I Heart Photography has offered to do mine for free in exchange for babysitting her little one. She's so talented, I can't wait to see what we get. I plan on putting some prints up in the nursery so our lo can see pics of his mommy and daddy around the room. 

I have almost finished the nursery! Here are some photos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.780783711676.2068984.65502381&type=1&l=37fee5c0e2

Tell me if this link works. I just posted them to my facebook but haven't blogged them yet since we aren't quite finished decorating.


----------



## sigh

Kelly! It's so cute!! We're doing owls/birds too :) I love elephants so I'm trying to get a few in there as well. DH cleaned the carpet this week so all thats left is to figure out the crib bedding/mobile situation, get a small bookcase, find another lamp and find some art for over the crib and changing table. I'll post a pic when we're done (hopefully in the next 2 weeks!)


----------



## Kelly M

Thanks Sigh! Most of it is DIY like the name plate and owl photo pins. I found everything used, crib, dresser, rocker, etc. I think we spent about $120 or so on the whole room. And my mother gave us $100 towards it so we made out pretty darn well! I got the dresser for free off of Craigslist, the crib and rocker for $30 each off CL as well, the nightstand for $7 off CL. I covered an old lamp I found outside with owl material and it works great. So far, the most expensive part was the paint. :happydance: I've had a blast decorating so far. Can't wait to put up some more art work and photos.


----------



## kellycontrary

Are maternity shoots a new thing?! Ive never heard of them! Not sure Id want one. candid shots of me, husband and baby when hes born will suffice!

Ive got the opposite problem of where Ive been worried i havent put on enough weight. I had put on 11lb and then last week I lost a lb. I've been stressed and tired at work, going round the country which doesnt finish til next week so I guess that would be contributing! THe midwife hasnt commented it on my weight but then I was slightly overweight to begin with so Ive probably just balanced myself out!


----------



## ImSoTired

contrary, I was still a little over weight when I got pregnant also so that's why I'm so worried that I've hit the 25lb mark:wacko:. Hoping it'll all come off in good time after baby arrives. 

KellyM your nursery is beautiful. Like sigh we have done the owl bedding as well and I think it is adorable. I have ordered my rocking chair and we still need to get the toy box but ours is coming along. We have to hang up some stuff on the wall but then it should be finished. I'm hoping it'll be done with plenty of time left until baby arrives.

Sigh I went and picked up a bunch of that stuff when I began packing my hospital bag and I also bought myself lots of sweatpants and pjs to wear around the house during recovery as we'll have plenty of visitors and I don't want them to see my junky house clothes. I picked up 1 pack of heavy flow pads but I'll probably pick up another or two so hubby won't have to go pick them up as he's not too good at that sort of thing. We have 1 pack of newborn diapers and some sensitive wipes and I have breast pads(disposable and washable) and some nipple cream. I also have a breast pump should I need it and bottles and back up small can of formula in case for some reason breastfeeding doesn't go well. Our bags are packed except for a few small items I have to go out and get. Our car seat base is installed in the car and everything we need to take is piled together. When I think about it, we are really ahead of the game but I still feel so anxious and confused and just like it's not good enough yet. Perhaps it's the nesting really kicking in(or maybe even my OCD:dohh:) that I just want everything perfect and ready to go before I can relax. So with the few trips I still need to make to have everything finished and christmas shopping that still needs to be done, I don't know if I'll ever feel prepared! It's quite scary and being a first time mom, although I definately know how to deal with infants having worked with them for years, I'm still terrified of having one of my own suddenly. 

Sorry so long....Hope everyone else is well today!


----------



## cookielucylou

We have still done nothing for the new babys arrival. I think its more exciting with your first and you want to be well prepared whereas after that it doesnt seem to matter as much as long as baby will be fed, clean and warm. Its probably a lot different for us too as DS is still only a toddler so a lot of what he uses baby will use too. 
This pregnancy is going so fast and I still dont feel ready for it, DS seems to be getting to a bit of an awkward stage and OH works 6days a week so i'm on my own most of the time and I'm really starting to worry how I'm going to manage a baby and a toddler on my own all the time.


----------



## hopeful2012

So im having an off day today- got some disturbing news in the mail today. We have been playing catch up for a while now and are getting close to being caught up. The mortage company sent us a letter saying that we need to pay them the rest to catch up or foreclosure proceeding will start. I have sent them a payment everytime i have gotten paid. Im so stressed out about it. Im sure we will figure it out as the DH work has finally picked up and we should be getting nice paychecks from now on. On top of that my back and abdomen are killing me today, which makes no sense as i havent done anything out of the ordinary. I was hoping that we would be able to get the crown molding and baseboards for the nursery this week and make another payment when i get paid next week, but i think we will have to push the nursery back some more. It is really freaking me out that the nursery isnt finished and i cant start putting stuff up yet. We only have 7 weeks left (and thats if she decides to stay put until her due date). I made the list of stuff for my hospital bag and bought a few things a while back, but im not prepared in the least for that either. I guess i need to get busy. Hopefully things will start looking up soon. Im thinking that once we finish the nursery enough that i can start decorating and organizing- the nesting will really kick in and it wont take long to do.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hopeful so sorry you have to deal with that stress when baby is on her way. I'm sure that with your dh's paycheck coming in you'll be able to get it all taken care of. I know I'm also super stressed about money with winter coming and christmas on it's way then baby bills as well. It's not an easy time for any of us and it's so hard to feel organised and prepared regarless of how much we have done. I know DH and I have gotten a lot done as far as baby goes but I still can't get rid of this feeling that I need to do more. And the bills that are coming are really going to hurt us but DH said to me the other day, during one of my many hormonal crying fits, that we knew coming into this that money was going to be tight and we were going to be stressed. He was right, however knowing doesn't make it any more less stressful. Just hang in there and know that we are all stressed as well and you aren't alone!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hopeful I am sorry you are having a hard time. Don't forget.... When baby comes all it will care about looking will be straight up at mummy. Eyes filled with love! Baby will not care if the nursery isn't finished bang on time and some things have to wait. A happy smiling mummy is all that it needs x x x x


----------



## hopeful2012

Is feeling better about the money situation today! I know we will get it figured out, plus i just realized that i work tomorrow and monday, im off tuesday, and work wednesday. After wednesday i have 6 days off and plenty to do. I have a doctors appt on friday with a girls day after it (mom, aunts, and grandmother are going to a Christmas craft fair), another baby shower on sunday, and then two days to sort through all baby stuff and make a list of what we still need. We had our maternity pictures done today and i already have a couple of them back. ill try to upload in a minute.
Is anybody else really hurting now? My abdomen and belly feel like i just finished a couple hundred crunches. It hurts to move, it hurts when i lay on my side, its miserable. I think its just because she is running out of room now, but man this sucks.


----------



## hopeful2012

Here's my favorite maternity picture so far!:happydance: Ill post a link to some others once i upload all of them to facebook!
 



Attached Files:







marci 056.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kelly M

Glad you are feeling better hopeful. You'll get it all sorted. :)

I just got back from an overnight wedding gig and I'm pretty exhausted. We drove 3 hours and shot all day and night, crashed in a hotel around 12:30 am and then slept until 11 am! It felt like 5 am when I got up, I was still so tired. Luckily, when I got home my husband had cleaned the house, organized our shed and had dinner cooking in the crock pot. Thank god my last wedding is this Saturday and then I don't have to shoot anymore until spring. It KILLS my back, I'm far too pregnant to be on my feet for that long, bending over constantly. So happy to be home. How was your weekend ladies?


----------



## hopeful2012

So i think i have finally realized what the doctor meant when he said that i was fine to keep working but to stop doing things as they become uncomfortable. Yesterday i was one of the Level One (critical care) nurses in the emergency room. That section of my beloved job scares the hell out me! I had a great day up until 5pm when they brought in a woman who was a mess (we also call them train wrecks). We couldnt get her to stop seizing! I ended up working two hours over, having multiple nurses in the room helping with her, including the assistant director of the department. I still ended up having to pull on her, push the stretcher to the CT scanner, and pull her back. I started hurting before i even got home and it hasnt stopped yet! No more pulling on patients for me!!! I even requested that i be put with the little kids tomorrow in order to give my back a break. Hopefully i wont regret that decision. How is everyone else doing? Anybody have anything exciting over the weekend or any big plans for this coming weekend?


----------



## sigh

Well that was a "fun" hurricane. Luckily we have power and didn't have much damage. imsotired - did you get hit and are you ok?

I've been having a lot of contractions the last few days and stabbing pains in my cervix. Hope I last until 12/1 atleast!!


----------



## Kelly M

Wow, hopeful that sounds like a crazy job! I finally reached the point where I cannot shoot anymore. Thankfully my last wedding is this weekend and then NO MORE until spring! :)

Sigh, glad you guys are ok and made it through the storm. I have family that lives on Long Island so I've been following closely. It's a doozy!

I'm 34 weeks today, yay!!! At first I really wanted December to just be here already but lately I have been really starting to relish my time with just me and my dh, knowing things are about to get crazy. I'm uncomfortable physically but looking forward to spending as much alone time with dh, going on little dates and enjoying the quiet. Before, I was in such a hurry but for some reason I'm not in a hurry AT ALL anymore. Although still extremely excited to meet our lo soon. :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Ahh less than a month until my due date... When did it get so close? 
Hope all you American ladies are safe and well over there, I'm no good with names of places so not sure wether any of you are anywhere near the suffering areas but hope all is ok xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies I am now officially on maternity leave! Just finished work for the last time and very emotional!! I am scared now! What have I done????!!


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> Well that was a "fun" hurricane. Luckily we have power and didn't have much damage. imsotired - did you get hit and are you ok?
> 
> I've been having a lot of contractions the last few days and stabbing pains in my cervix. Hope I last until 12/1 atleast!!

Ugg we lost power on Mon night and it was out for 23 hrs:dohh:. Our phone and internet was also out for over 12 hours. Luckily DH had a generator from work so we got to keep out fridge and heat plugged going as well as the pump for the bit of water we get in the basement. So we were ok. I'm also watching my parents house because they are away which made me a nervous wreck as they get a lot of water in their basement and we have to go the long way there due to construction on my road. I was afraid we wouldn't get their with the wind and the rain but luckily we did and they never lost power so their pump ran and their basement didn't flood. There are some downed trees here and there but no real damage. I've seen worse thunderstorms to be honest. We obviously didn't get the brunt of it. Thanks for asking sigh!

Other than that mess everything seems ok. Baby is moving around quite a bit. I haven't been getting a lot of contractions but I am feeling the stabbing in my cervix and a lot of cervical/pelvic pressure. Sometime when I stand up it literally feels like baby will fall out and I get that awful pain in my girly area. My belly is also a bit sore from all the stretching and my belly button looks like it may pop! I don't look like baby has dropped at all but her head it definately in my pelvis area. I wonder if she still moves up because I still get a bit of rib pain from time to time like as I type right now. I can't wait to see if she drops and my belly gets low. I'm truly hoping she comes a week or two early. I am not a happy pregnant woman!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## nickibrum

Haha.... toothfairy you just made me giggle. Im going through the same thought process; I have 1 week left to go (but im actually out of the office alot so it doesnt seem that much at all) and im starting to think ekk what will i come back too, will my temp replacement be better than me, what will i do with myself if he comes late.... i have 3 weeks off before the due date. Im not one to just relax. 

My getting spoilt tonight; my OH came through for me- got me the theatre tickets though it was touch and go as he didnt buy tickets when i said and instead he had to relay on contacts in the business. But alls well that ends well. Blood Brothers here I come! 

I still have no BH's or back pain. My hip was extremely bad last night. OH ended up on the floor as I took up the whole sofa pretty much. bless him! Apart from that and movement.... I feel fine.


----------



## cookielucylou

Had a very busy day yesterday as it was my little mans 2nd birthday, we took him to a local wildlife park which he loved. I was fine all day, but woke up with a bad tummy in the night which took until the middle of today to go off :(
We have also been very busy today as OH is on holiday this week, we have been spring cleaning the house. As its halloween we have made pumpkin soup today(so yummy!) and OH is currently doing pumpkin carving with our little man. 
The MW is supposed to be coming out this weekend to do our 36week/homebirth check, i was shocked yesterday to realise we are full term next week!


----------



## cookielucylou

Argh I was stressing last night that we wont going to get the house clean and tidy for the mw check at the weekend then i get a phonecall this morning saying they are coming this afternoon!!!


----------



## JessdueJan

Good luck Cookie! Hope it all goes well :) X


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm just hoping she doesnt ask to see the babys stuff or asks where it is as its still in the loft.


----------



## kellycontrary

I have 3 weeks left at work - but had a little bit of holiday left over so its actually only 12 days in the office. Im really struggling now and the babies movements are SO strong now that im uncomfortable from about 4 in the afternoon until im trying to sleep at night! Still, I wont complain too much - id rather feel him than not! 

I know what you mean about 'what have i done' toothfairy - im starting to feel a little bit scared now! I turned the TV over last night to a woman giving birth and I just burst into tears. so emotional now coupled with feeling frightened about the labour and generally everything afterwards as well as being exhausted! Still, its exciting and I cant wait for it all to happen! x


----------



## kellycontrary

p.s - for most of us we can officially say we meet our babies next month!! yippeee! x


----------



## Kelly M

kellycontrary said:


> p.s - for most of us we can officially say we meet our babies next month!! yippeee! x

I said the same things when I woke up this morning. "I AM DUE NEXT MONTH!!!!" Wow! :happydance:


----------



## JessdueJan

It's even scarier saying I'm due this month!! Almost next month though and I'm under no illusion this baby will come on time. Hope this last month flies over for us all.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Good Morning Ladies,

Woohoo! Babies due next month! Hoping he will end up being a November baby though - he's got a week and 5 days before I start trying eviction techniques to get him out! 

I got a call from the doctor's office to tell me that although they thought I had a UTI last week and gave me antibiotics that the culture came back negative so I didn't have one after all. Thanks for letting me know after I've taken medicine that I didn't need for a whole week! :doh:

I am so ready to be done with work it's ridiculous! Too bad I'll be going up until I'm due

I had this weird pain last night and I don't know what it was. It hurt like crap all over my stomach. I think my stomach went tight but I'm not quite sure - I was so in shock from the pain. I had a few concentrated versions of this (in random sections of my tummy) as I was asleep last night too but not nearly as bad as the first time. Anyone else experience this or know what it is?


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu I had a few of those as well. I'm not sure what it was but I'm thinking it's some kind of contraction because I'm not sure what else it could be. I'm hoping it's a good sign that baby will be born in a few weeks and my body is practicing. Can't be sure though as this is my first. I have an awful nervous feeling today. I'm not sure why but hope it goes away soon!


----------



## toothfairy29

Blu I am having those too and usually through the night they wake me up. Like a sharp stitch pain


----------



## ImSoTired

Just realized I'm 35 weeks today and my ticker says I have 35 days to go! Unbelievable! I better get a move on, gotta get things done!


----------



## sigh

Blu - I'm getting those occassionally too and asked my dr. She said its probably a stronger form of BH and basically said its my body's natural way of prepping me for the real thing. I'm trying not to think about the actual labor part. eek.

I hope I last until Dec! Are you ladies in nesting mode? I've been walking around with a planner/todo list! This week's mission - pick a diaper bag and finish her wall decal!


----------



## JessdueJan

I am well an truly in nesting mode. DS's room has never been so clean and tidy. Running out of jobs to do round the house though so taken to working on my wedding planning, not such a bad thing really since I only have 5 n a bit months x


----------



## hopeful2012

Im getting into nesting mode now- plus im off for 6 days so lots of free time. I washed a bunch of clothes today, and made me a huge list of stuff to start on. Going shopping tomorrow and then have a baby shower on sunday! Hopefully we really will be able to get the trim work for her room this weekend and have a ready to decorate nursery next weekend!


----------



## cookielucylou

So our hb assesment went well and we are full term next week so from midnight wednesday we are good to go for a hb when baby decides to make an appereance. 
Good news as well is that although bump is still measuring slightly small baby appears to have had a growth spurt and my bump has grown 4cm since last week! 
We discussed labour etc and the mw is expecting this to be a quick and easy birth so I hope she hasnt jinxed it for us now!


----------



## Kelly M

Yay Cookie! That's awesome news! :)


----------



## JessdueJan

pleased it all went well Cookie! Hope baby lets you have your quick and easy homebirth :happydance:


----------



## nickibrum

great news cookie :)

I am too in nesting mode. I have one week left of work but Im planning a day of cooking the day after, stews, cassaroles, chilli, lasange....anything I can think off to precook and whack in the freezer so when baby arrives I dont hav eto worry about cooking. My OH cant cook anything decent and with BF i want to ensure Im still eating healthy. 

Today I am washing lots of babies clothes and trying to finish my xmas shopping. 

I ordered the mattress for the cot bed yesterday :)


----------



## Kelly M

Nicki that's a brilliant idea! I think I'll do that too. I am worried about not being able to cook when lo arrives and we can't afford to order food often plus it's not healthy so making up a bunch of stuff ahead of time and freezing it will be an awesome thing. Plus it will give me something to do during my maternity leave before baby gets here. :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

So glad I'm not crazy and making those pains up. Seems like we're all at the stage where that is common.

Great news cookie!

Happy 35 weeks ImSoTired

Still feels like I have a million things to do as well but I think it's more of a feeling than things that actually need to be done. Nursery is all set to go, baby bag packed, we have most everything we need. The only thing I need to do is pack my bag and find a pediatrician. I've even already registered at the hospital for the birth, filled out all of my paperwork for my job, completed the forms for his circumcision and birth certificate. Just waiting on my sweet little boy now - [-o&lt; he comes at 37 weeks!


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks Blu! Wow we're all getting more and more prepared! I have 4/5 more people to buy for Christmas, so not bad at all. I'll surely be done by the time baby plans to arrive unless she makes a surprise extra early apprearance. Her room is pretty much finished, she has tons of clothes and diapers. I have all the necessities. Our bags are packed and I'm just waiting because my grandmother and my aunt have supposedly bought her a coming home outfit as they didn't like my choice, lol. Next week is my appt is my pelvic exam and paperwork for the hospital and such so I'll be prepared for all of that as well. I'm sure as the weeks go on I'll be going more and more crazy with the cleaning the house and stocking up on food. I feel like I want it all done NOW but I know that's just not practical. I will surely be keeping busy until she pops out. 

Last night baby was kicking and rolling around so strongly that Dh could feel the bed move. It has actually begun to get sore and take my breath away when she does it.I was so uncomfortable. This morning she is much more gentle though so I'm thankful for that for now.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## sigh

Hey ladies - I thought I'd share my pack list (for me, DH and baby) and my to buy beforehand list. Feel free to add stuff (not sure If I have everything on there). I hope this helps someone!

*Hospital Pack List * 
*You *
* Hair ties / bobby pins
* Hair headbands
* Wear home outfit (for in hospital family pictures and to wear home)
* 1-2 nursing bras 
* 2 pair undies
* flip flops for the shower
* socks (1 warm pair, 1 thinner pair, 1 anti slip pair)
* slippers (to wear to the bathroom and in the hallway)
* plastic bags (to put dirty clothes)
* Makeup (incase you're taking in hospital pictures)
* Lotion (something that smells nice to calm you)
* Toothbrush / toothpaste / floss/ mouthwash
* Q-tips
* Body wash/soap, face wash
* Shampoo/conditioner/ Hairspray
* hair brush
* glasses, contact case/fluid, extra contact lenses
* Deodorant
* chapstick
* 2 pillows from home (so you and DH are comfy!)
* blanket from home (I heard the hospital blankets aren't very warm)
* nursing pads (not sure if you need this in hospital but I threw in a few just incase)
* nipple cream (not sure if you need this in hospital but packed it just incase)
* dark pajamas (I packed a navy blue sleep shirt, incase people come visit)
* Robe (for walking the halls of the hospital)
* Something for labor massage (I packed new tennis balls)
* Oil for labor massage
* Insurance card and ID
* Camera, memory cards and charger
* Video camera and charger
* Cell phone charger
* Something to access the internet (laptop etc)
* Reading materials or something to keep you distracted
* pack of playing cards 
* breast pump (our hospital has a lactation consultant who will show you how to use it)
* Boppy breastfeeding pillow
* sour candies (heard they're good during labor pains)
* Mints (incase of nausea)
* keepsake present for DH (i'm getting him an engraved picture frame)
*DH*
* Pjs
* Day outfits (if he isnt going home while you're in the hospital)
* other clothing (undershirts, boxers, warm sweatshirt)
* socks
* toothbrush
* snacks
* razor/shaving cream
* Reading materials, something to access the internet
*Baby*
* Car seat!
* blankets (I packed 2 receiving blankets, 1 medium blanket, and 1 thick blanket)
* 2 burp cloths (incase of puke!)
* Outfit to wear for in hospital pictures
* Take home outfit
* socks, booties
* baby book (incase you want ink hand foot prints etc)


*Stuff to buy before hand so you don't have to run out*.
* Diapers, diapers and diapers.
* Wipes
* Overnight/heavy flow pads
* Nipple cream
* Nursing pads
* stool softener
* Witch hazel pads (for hemorrhoids)
* Groceries/food


----------



## cookielucylou

We finally got babys stuff down from the loft today and started washing it all-hard to believe something so teeny is going to be wearing it soon.
Tomorrow we are going to visit OH's mum who lives about an hour and a half away from us and I was wondering if we should pack and take a basic hospital bag with us just incase? We are staying there overnight and if this labour is as fast as my first i dont think we would get home in time if anything did kick off.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh, so happy you wrote that list. I have all of the same stuff packed in my bag that my bag barely closes:haha:. I was however wondering if I were missing anything for my first days at home post partum. Stool softener and witch hazel pads, huh? See being a ftm I'm not 100% sure what I'll need. I bought a ton of sweat pants and comfy jammies, breast pads,heavy overnight pads, nipple shield, nipple cream, and pump but I had no idea about the stool softener or hemorrhoids wipes or whatever. I have actually been trying to get some answers from some women who have already had babies on another thread. I will consider these things when I go to the store next time just in case. It's better to be safe than sorry surely and I know I'll be in pain and tired for the first few weeks and it'll be best not to have to leave the house especially with a newborn. And I'd hate to have to send DH out everytime I need anything because it'll take away from his bonding with me and the baby while he has the time off. If anyone knows of any other secret items a ftm might not know about, please, do tell!

Thanks again, Sigh!


----------



## cookielucylou

I found it difficult to to the loo after my DS was born so lactalose was a must for me.Also lots of pain relief!


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning honeydews! Think I might pack my back finally today!!!!! I've just gone to my last box of my ticker today!!! .


----------



## JessdueJan

arghhh last box?! this pregnancy has flown over! 

Packing my bag is my job for tomorrow, I will get it done!


----------



## hopeful2012

Im gonna finish shopping for my bag today and then it will be packed. Our princess's bag will have to wait until next week as her bag is currently being monogrammed. I also plan to go through some of the baby stuff and put up the larger sizes of clothes that we wont be using for awhile. Trying to get ready!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning ladies!

I went to the store last night and got more items for my bag. DH couldn't believe the things I wanted to get. I don't have everything but at least I made some progress. 

Ahh Toothfairy! If you're in the last box, that means I am too! Wow!!! :dance:

It's been a long week at work and I'm still working through tonight - the life of an event planner! It's my last huge event before I go out on maternity leave in a month or so. None of my other events are quite as big or require me to run around as much as this one. Soo looking forward to the end of this day! 31 days until my due date :happydance:


----------



## toothfairy29

:happydance:Yay!! I finally packed my hospital bag!!!


----------



## JessdueJan

Well done Toothfairy :thumbup:
I planned to go shopping for the last of my stuff for my bag today but I have a UTI and my antibiotics have just drained me of energy so I've had quite an unsuccessful day :dohh:


----------



## Kelly M

Oh you ladies are so on top of it with your bags. I'm not even close. 

Had my last wedding today!! Yay!!! I didn't know if I was going to make it. I was having strong braxton hicks all day yesterday and today. So glad I am done shooting because I feel like I was about to send myself into early labor with all that physical work. My back is in terrible shape after all this. Can't wait for my massage I have booked! So happy to be on leave!!! :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Hello girls!

Is anyone else feeling really run down and exhausted now? It seems to have really hit me this last week. I feel like all I want to do is lie down and sleep? I have no energy at all and feel quite sicky and generally ill but can't put my finger on why? Am so uncomfortable too. Feels like no space left and baby is definitely squashing digestive system as I have the runs most days! Am just suddenly feeling rough and fed up. Have had enough now!


----------



## kellycontrary

I finally went into nesting mode yesterday! its been so hard as we are living with my parents at the moment so we dont actually have a nursery. Still, we had all the stuff in the baby room and now its sorted. The only thing thats a shame is that my dad didnt want to know the sex of the baby; but he was helping me tidy things away/put shelves up etc and a box from my surprise baby shower fell down and the lid fell off...it had all the blue bits in there that we were trying to keep secret!!! 
Its a lot easier now, no more secrets and hiding blue items! 

Feeling mega uncomfortable now, I cant go a sentence without getting out of breath, and I keep waking upat 4am and not being able to get back to sleep :( 3 more weeks of work (although technically 12 days) but that seems like forever......!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy 35 weeks Kelly! Sorry to hear the secret got out but at least you can focus on getting ready for baby without having to hide things. 

Toothfairy I am definitely feeling run down as of late. I told DH he's going to have to start going out without me. I get so tired easily and feel like I'm slowing him down. 

I use the handicapped automatic stroller things in the grocery stores now because I don't have the energy to walk up and down the isles for groceries and such. I almost got into a fight with a lady over one on Saturday. I'd sent DH looking all around the store for one and when we found one and I got on it, this lady walked up to me and said, that's just what I've been looking for, I hope it's charged! I guess she thought I'd get up but nope. I pushed the pedal down, took off and DH went to make groceries. :haha:

Counting down - 29 days until due date! 36 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## hopeful2012

We finally got the trim work for the nursery today, so im going to enjoy the great fall/cool weather here and paint it outside. I had another baby shower yesterday that went great! I got lots of stuff. I finally got my stroller and car seat from my dad and step mom- so thats a big relief. I also got a bouncer, bunches of diapers and wipes, a jumperoo thing, and a beautiful wreath to go on the hospital door (my mom made it of course)! 
In other news, Im hurting today and cant figure out why. Its a constant ache in my lower abdomen that mostly feels like period cramps. It hurts! It started about an hour ago when we were out buying the trim work and really hasnt stopped. Any ideas what it could be or if i should be worried? Miss priss has been moving fine all morning- she was kicking and punching alot earlier. I think im gonna try resting a little while before trying to paint.


----------



## toothfairy29

We all seem to be getting pains now it seems? I have been having BHs and period pains wake me for a couple of weeks. Last night I was woken about 4 or 5 times with really strong painful period type cramps lasting a minute or 2. Just back to BHs today but baby feels very low.

How many of you know if your baby is engaged? Mine wasn't at last week check but will get checked tomorrow as midwife is coming to the house for my 36 week check up and TO DO BIRTH PLAN!!!!!!!!!:argh::argh:


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorry all of you ladies are in so much pain. I am still having interrupted sleep and I've been feeling warm on and off but other than that most of my pains are very come and go. Today I feel hot and a bit tired and not much else. Baby is even a bit on the quiet side for right now. I do feel as though I have an ear infection coming on agaiin though but I'm going to try and stick it out and see if it goes away. Congrats those of you who are 36 weeks! I'll be there on Thurs! 

My bag is packed and so is baby's. I should get on DH to throw a shirt or something in the bag as well. His bag is his job.I have one more load of baby laundry to do and I have a handful of things I need to pick up from the baby store and from walmart and then I'll be finished. Baby's room is finished. It's not everything I ever wanted but it's still adorable. I'm feeling a little more prepared but I'm just hoping I begin to show signs of something happening like baby engaging, etc. I'm more anxious now than ever before. I have to go and clean up though. Today is bathroom cleaning day.

Hope you are all well! 

oh here are pics of baby's room. Obviously the bathtub won't stay in there I just put it there so I won't be tripping on it in the bathroom whilest heavily pregnant. We will bring it down when baby arrives!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0458.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0457.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0456.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0455.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0454.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kelly M

Imsotired, your nursery is adorable! I like the dark colored wood. Great job!

Yep, we are all feeling the pain of being heavily pregnant! So fun! :) I am really trying to enjoy the last few weeks of this pregnancy since it is a time in my and dh's life that we will never experience again. We may get pregnant again but it won't ever be just me and dh anticipating being first time parents ever again. I'm trying so hard to stay positive but I had melt down last night and cried at everything! Chin up though! My maternity photo session is today! :happydance:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Don't know if my lo is engaged or not. I hope so! Will find out at doctor's appointment on Thursday.

Absolute FABBBBB nursery ImSoTired!


----------



## ImSoTired

My appt is also on Thurs Blu! Hoping to find that everything is perfect and things are progressing! SO anxious now!


----------



## sigh

imsotired - that is SOOOO cute!!! Great job! BTW most of my pack list that I posted was suggested to me by my friend who had her baby in Sept. She said she didn't use half the stuff but it was nice to have it as an option.

KellyM - Hooray for no more weddings! I still have no idea how you managed to shoot while being this pregnant!

Sorry you ladies aren't feeling great. I'm up 5-6 times at night peeing and getting out of bed is a workout. I feel like a turtle stuck on it's back...but other than feeling large with some uncomfortable moments of cramping, shooting pains, and rib pain, I'm feeling surprisingly good! It might be because I'm in a good mood. I don't know if you US ladies remember me mentioning all those bills I received because the DR who treated me in the ER was "out of network" according to blue cross insurance. I wrote them an appeal letter and they are reimbursing me for everything so I get the $500+ i paid back! wooohoo! Another FYI for US ladies - CALL your insurance, they may reimburse the cost of your breast pump per the new healthcare laws now or in January!

I'll post a nursery pic soon, just finishing up her bookcase :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Mine has been 2/5 engaged since my 34week appointment.


----------



## JessdueJan

I was 3/5ths engaged at my 36 week appointment last Wednesday :)


----------



## nickibrum

Hey everyone, how are you all? 

Ive been soooo busy the last few days I havent had a chance to log on. I LOVE your nursery Imsotired! 

I packed my hospital bag weeks ago as OH was getting on at me to do it- panicking! lol. We got some lovely newborn stuff from the baby shower though so might change his going home outfit. :) 

I had my 36 weeks appointment today; baby has not engaged yet, I have a feeling ill be overdue. I have bet the 8th Dec, OH has said the 6th. Generally im healthy, not getting up in the nights but do get uncomfortable so wake up a few times but nothing serious. Hip has had a few more issues but the one thats really annoying me is my swollen/stiff fingers. They feel like i have been in the cold for hours and I cant bend them without it hurting. :( 

On another note we thought my sister was doing well; until she ran away from her school and WALKED over 3 miles before being found by a off duty nurse- so lucky she was found as she was determined not to go back to the eating ward. will we ever get a break??? The stress is not good and she is needing more and more help and I just cant do it much longer. :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki sorry to hear about your sister. You don't need the stress, I hope she gets better soon.

I'm just having a blah kind of day. I have a lot to do around the house but I am pretty tired and I just feel like lying in bed doing nothing. Baby is a little sleepy this morning and kicking gently. I would like to get some cleaning done and maybe some Christmas shopping but I'm really not up for it. Maybe I'll go on Thurs after my appt of Fri. I just want to lie down and I'm sort of irritable even though I know I should be doing things. Drives me crazy. :wacko:

Hope everyone is well today


----------



## kellycontrary

ImSoTired - I feel your pain!!! Although no 'gentle' kicks, just solid, rugby tackle type ones!! 
Im at work, hot and bothered and wish I could just crawl under the table and sleep (or at least lay down in a comfy position to avoid a kick in the ribs/kick in the pelvis/kick in the stomach...all of the above all at once!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ladies AAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Just had my 36 week home visit with the midwife. Very pleased to say BP today is 110/78 lowest for weeks so hopefully it will remain stable. Did the birth plan which really consisted of me saying erm erm I dunno....whatever is best at the time!!!! She has referred me for my 40 week appt with consultant as I am 40. Apparently it's normal to allow 2 wks over but they don't let you go this long at my age.

The annoying thing though is that baby is now oblique again after being head down at scan 2 weeks ago!!! He is also back to back!!!!! I am feeling lots of pressure down there and all these pains and BHs through the night that I was certain he was engaged. She thinks all the discomfort is my body trying to turn him. Anyway she phoned the consultant there and then who said give it until 38 wks and then they will decide what to do if he hasn't moved again. I am really disappointed. This morning I thought things were starting to change. So many aches and pains in cervix I was sure things were softening etc. Now I feel like I have no chance. She did still suggest that as soon as I hit 37 weeks I start the usual, walks hot curries RLT sex etc. She also suggested a ball to bounce on to try get him to move.


----------



## sigh

Hey ladies. I'm blah too... Had a scare yesterday. I slipped on something on the floor of a shopping mall yesterday and fell. Luckily there was a kiosk selling calendars that broke my fall enough that I was able to turn my body and landed on my butt instead of face first. Had an appointment today and everything looks ok, I'm just very sore from the fall (and the tdap shot I got today). I was so scared last night!


----------



## hopeful2012

Today is my last day off for 5 days- i have to work 2 ER shifts, then have a class day, and then 2 more ER shifts. Whew! Im tired just thinking about it. I thought that i would be lazy today since this is coming up and its rainy here, but i cant sit still. I feel like i have to be doing something. I have opened all the windows in the house so that i can put a drop cloth down and put the second coat of paint on the trim. I went and did the grocery shopping this morning, picked up my princesses monogrammed diaper bag, and now im sitting here making me a list of things to do this afternoon before i go to my moms for a while. I think im going crazy- i dont know where this energy came from. Miss Priss must know exactly when my DH puts his hand on her because she kicks and moves like crazy for him, but she wont do it for anybody else. She's gonna be a daddys girl i think...The nursery isnt finished but i have started putting things away, washing clothes, etc. Ill post pictures once we finish it up...Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## LemonTea

Hello, ladies! Checking in for the first time in several weeks (although I have been lurking about to keep up with what's going on with all of you).

I cannot believe I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow -- where did the time go? 

Hoping that everyone dealing with aches and pains gets some relief soon. I've been counting myself lucky so far as I have only had to deal with some minor-ish twinges in my lady bits that come and go only randomly. I'm sleeping a little better -- probably because it's hard for me to take naps since I work most of the day. By the time I lay down I'm exhausted and don't toss and turn as much as I used to. The biggest thing for me these days is the never ending heartburn after eating any kind of meal. It sucks but I'm at the point where I'm almost used to it. 

Love all the pictures of the nurseries so far! Lots of cute rooms for these little babies. Our nursery is mostly finished -- we're still waiting on linens for the crib and changing pad, and we're undecided about whether or not we want to get a rocker or glider for the house, so we've decided to just wait until after the baby is here to see if it's something I'd like to have. 

We had a couple of showers and got lots of great things, but no where near all the things we still needed -- I went online and closed out our registry and put in the orders for all the remaining stuff. Even with the 10% off discount with Amazon it was a lot of money to spend all at once and I'm feeling incredibly guilty about it... It helps to remember that everything is gender neutral and durable so a lot of it will be used for many more babies, but still -- I can't help seeing dollar signs going down the drain lol.

Am I the only one not doing maternity pictures? I thought about it but then decided not to. Our doula also moonlights as a photographer, so we're hoping to get some great pictures of the birth itself, and will then try to work with her to get some newborn/family pictures sometime afterwards. I love professional family photos and it's something I hope we do together at least once a year. But I didn't think I'd ever actually display any maternity pictures of DH and me anywhere in the house, so decided not to spend the money. I'm also trying not to do too many things for this first baby that I KNOW I'll never do with the next babies, and taking maternity shots is probably one of those things that I'd never get around to doing again. 

All the talk about packing bags is making me a bit anxious. I have our bags about 50% packed but there are still a lot of little things I haven't gathered yet. I guess I need to get on it!


----------



## Kelly M

I have a couple pics to share from my maternity session yesterday. The one on the right is my favorite. I can't wait to see the rest. I'm going to get some prints made to hang in lo's room so he can see his momma and daddy when he wakes up in the mornings. 

https://i49.tinypic.com/11uaw3l.jpg


----------



## ImSoTired

Lemon I didn't do a maternity shoot either. The pics are beautiful but I hate looking at myself especially now as huge as I am. 

Kelly M your pics are beautiful. I love the one with you and your DH, you look so happy. 

hopeful enjoy that energy while you have it. Clearly it comes and goes because I feel like doing NOTHING today. Just so blah!

Sigh- I'm happy you're ok. I have fallen once a few weeks ago and I pulled a muscle in my wrist/arm catching myself. SInce I've been really careful because it did scare me. I also got a small jolt when I was plugging in a nightlight back in the summer which sent me into a panic but everything was just fine. It's just so nervewracking being pregnant! So worried about anything that I eat/feel/do!

Kellyc- Glad I'm not the only one feeling really off. So much to do and no ambition or energy to do it...hopefully I'll get some soon!

I have my 36 wk appt on Thurs. Can't wait to get it over with! I hope it's all good news. I have to see if I can get DH to help me groom my girly area as I haven't been able to see it in weeks and I have a pelvic exam on Thurs. :blush:

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Kelly M

Thanks Imsotired. I think dh was saying something funny to me at that moment. Made me laugh like he always does.

Sigh, glad you are ok after the fall. Sounds quite painful and scary! But remember, baby has tons of fluid, skin, muscle and a little fat to protect her so it's rare a fall would hurt the baby.

Just got back from my mw appt and I am 1cm dialated, baby is only slightly engaged and everything is healthy and normal! They surprised me with a swab to my bum hole to check for strep b. I wish I had known I was going to be getting undressed and poked at. I just thought it was another regular check-up. Not too excited that that happened, didn't even have a chance to freshen up before hand. Anyone else had the strep b test yet?


----------



## ImSoTired

Kelly M said:


> Thanks Imsotired. I think dh was saying something funny to me at that moment. Made me laugh like he always does.
> 
> Sigh, glad you are ok after the fall. Sounds quite painful and scary! But remember, baby has tons of fluid, skin, muscle and a little fat to protect her so it's rare a fall would hurt the baby.
> 
> Just got back from my mw appt and I am 1cm dialated, baby is only slightly engaged and everything is healthy and normal! They surprised me with a swab to my bum hole to check for strep b. I wish I had known I was going to be getting undressed and poked at. I just thought it was another regular check-up. Not too excited that that happened, didn't even have a chance to freshen up before hand. Anyone else had the strep b test yet?

Having mine on thurs along with the whole exam like you had. Not excited but hoping to find out I'm also dialated a bit. Congrats on that by the way! Lucky girl.


----------



## Kelly M

Well, before Dr. did the exam she warned me that it doesn't mean anything. Some women are completely closed up until labor, some walk around dilated 4cm for weeks. But I can't help but take it as a good sign. :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Oo well done on starting to dilate Kelly! 
I had strep B test earlier in pregnancy because I tested positive with Ds, also positive this time so will be having the antibiotics while in labour.


----------



## kellycontrary

Kelly M- gorgeous pictures, what a lovely idea. Dont think this sort of thing is popular in the UK but I imagine like most things it will eventually work its way over here! Love the idea of having those pics in the nursery for your LO to see :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Even if it doesn't really mean anything I'd still love to have SOMETHING going on when I go to my appt tomorrow. I'm just so ready but I haven't had many signs of anything and it's making me feel hopeless. I really don't want to be pregnant for 6 more weeks. I'd love if she'd make an appearance in 2 or 3. I am so ready! Lets get this done! There are literally only a handful of small things I need to buy and do and then I will have everything I need. And if I can get that all done in 2/3 weeks (which I certainly can) I will be as prepared as I ever will be.

I'm still feeling a bit blah today but I have a bit more energy. I managed to put away 3 loads of laundry and dust and vacuum the whole upstairs. I cleaned the bathroom yesterday so now it's on to the kitchen and living room. If I can get one more of these rooms done today and cook dinner I'll be happy. Tomorrow I have my appt but afterward I'll try and get some christmas shopping and odds and ends shopping done along with maybe some groceries. And on Friday I'll finish up whatever it is I don't get done today and tomorrow. I think I'm definately having a nesting moment today and I'[m going to take advantage. I just hope that all goes well at my appt tomorrow. I'm actually a bit nervous.

Hope you're all doing well and having a great day!


----------



## Kelly M

ImSoTired said:


> Even if it doesn't really mean anything I'd still love to have SOMETHING going on when I go to my appt tomorrow. I'm just so ready but I haven't had many signs of anything and it's making me feel hopeless. I really don't want to be pregnant for 6 more weeks. I'd love if she'd make an appearance in 2 or 3. I am so ready! Lets get this done! !

Yep, I'm the same way. It made me feel like I am making some progress even if it's all in my head. Just makes me feel hopeful that I won't go overdue but of course you never know. It's just that I have family coming into town for a week right at my due date and my parents will be devastated, as will I, if they have to leave without ever meeting the baby.


----------



## nickibrum

hey everyone

jealous of you Kelly! baby hasnt even engaged yet! I got a bit of back ache today but i think that was more to do with sitting at my desk all day rather than BH or anything exciting. 

Lovely pictures by the way! I wanted some pictures like this but i didnt want to pay for it lol. OH said we would do it- obviously its not freezing here and not pretty at all. Might do some nice pictures of the xmas market or something like that instead. 

Remember how I said that my baby has a condition called ventriculomegy and how it affects 1:1000 babies..... how unlucky is it that our best friends seem to have it aswell- or rather their 20 week LO? They are being referred to our hospital for their detailed scan etc. I just think they have been through enough! 

Last day of work tomorrow- sooooo excited :happy dance: but is anyone actually quite daunted by it aswell? I cant just sit around and relax; thats not me at all. Last year I wrapped xmas presents early and the wrapping got worn in corners or torn so I dont want to do that again this year. hmmmm.... lots of cooking and baking I think!


----------



## sigh

Kelly - BEAUTIFUL pics! I doubt ours came out very well, esp since I was freezing my butt off! Congrats on the 1 cm! I had the strepb yesterday. I thought she was going to go way up and swab but it was so quick (and yes she swabbed my bum too lol). They didn't check my cervix or anything though.

imsotired - you are so productive! I have so much stuff to do that I'm hoping she stays in there until atleast 12/1! I'm a little freaked out about the being a parent thing too... going to enjoy my last month of DH and I (and our puggy dog!). 

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## hopeful2012

Had a rough day at work! I just dont know if i can keep doing this for another 5 weeks. My charge nurse literally tried to send me to OB assessment about 4 pm today because i was hurting so bad. They tell me to slow down and try not to stress over my patients, but then i get yelled at if something isnt done. Plus i had 4 patients today instead of the normal three, so it was awful...I think at my next doctors office we will have a discussion about the possibility of either him writing for shorter days or going out early... I go back next friday, so i just have to get through the next week or so!


----------



## nickibrum

Could you phone him Hopeful and explain the situation? You would think work would realise they should be cutting your patients down (not literally :haha) at this stage. 

I had some lower abdominal cramping last night, maybe a BH? no idea, but it was uncomfortable enough for me to wake up and go to the loo. 

Last day today for 41 weeks........ ahhhhhhhhhh reality is starting to set in that in 3.5 weeks this little person is going to have to come out!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hopeful I would definitely try get seen earlier? 

Nicki this is just how I felt last week when I finished if you remember? I was actually really down for a few days. For some reason I was exhausted for first few days too. I've been off one week now and getting my head round being off work and waiting for and preparing for baby! Enjoy your last day xxxx


----------



## cookielucylou

Full term today :D Baby can now officially come once he/she is ready.
I have a bit of a rant though. I have a voluntry secratery position within a 'local' club which involves me taking minutes at the meetings. I asked the whole committee last week what they want me to do about my position as I wont be attending any meetings for quite a while andI havnt had a reply. Yesterday i asked what is happening with our november meeting and it has been sugested that we have an online/skype meeting but i said i dont have the relevent equipment for it. Apparently thats fine though as i can go to a nearby members house. They really have no clue, the other member is still a good 20mins walk from mine, I dont drive and I have a 2year old not to mention the obvious of being very pregnant!! 
At this rate i dont think i will be restanding next year-its nothing but a load of hassle and the fact i'm putting my family first doesnt seem to be understood or appreciated.


----------



## ImSoTired

hopeful that sounds just awful. They should be giving you a break at this point!

Cookie sounds like whoever these people are they don't understand what it is like to be pregnant. I hope you can get it figured out soon.

So I'm 36 weeks now and I had my OB appt yesterday. I got swabbed for strep B and I'm expecting my whooping cough shot on Tues when my next appt is (they switched my appts from thurs to tues because of Thanksgiving). I also had my cervix checked. Nothing happening yet:nope:. I was so upset when he said nothing was happening. But I do think he said that baby's head was engaged which doesn't make much sense to me as I still feel a bit of shortness of breath and I haven't dropped yet. Perhaps I heard him wrong, I'm not sure. I'll check my file next week. I didn't have a chance to check yesterday because he was making copies of something in it and I didn't get to check it out. I just hope that come Tues something is happening, even if it's something small. I want to get this baby out and I don't want her to be late. The one nurse told me that they had a woman come in for her 41 week appt yest and she still had nothing going on! I told her that'd probably be me as well....I hope not though.

Anyway I hope you are all well.


----------



## sigh

Imsotired - don't worry. My friend who recently had her baby was 0 cm dilated at her last appt before her due date and they told her "Looks like we'll be seeing you next week." She delivered 2 days later and said it happened so fast so it's different for everyone!


----------



## sigh

I'm soooooooo exhausted today but I have so much work to do before I go on maternity leave. Baby has been quiet the last few days, except for when DH reads to her at night. 

Anyone having trouble breathing at night? My nose has been closing up at night so I find myself gasping for air. It scares me... I hope I'm not getting sick!


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> I'm soooooooo exhausted today but I have so much work to do before I go on maternity leave. Baby has been quiet the last few days, except for when DH reads to her at night.
> 
> Anyone having trouble breathing at night? My nose has been closing up at night so I find myself gasping for air. It scares me... I hope I'm not getting sick!

I have a lot to do too but not much ambition today. My baby is quiet lately too but loves when daddy gets close and talks to her too. Maybe we have a couple of Daddy's girls already? 

I am getting really congested lately and I have a lot of blood in my mucus. I wake up unable to breath and drooling because I switch to breathing out of my mouth when I sleep. Unfortunately I can't take any allergy meds or decongestants that I know of so it's something I've been dealing with for the past few weeks. 

Oh and I really hope that I progress quickly and that not being dialated at all yet will not cause me to go too far past 40 weeks. I can't imagine being pregnant for another 6 weeks!

I just called my Dr to ask them when I'll be getting my tetanus/whooping cough shot as I know I signed a paper for it yesterday. They said I signed that paper to recieve the shot after delivery so I guess baby won't be protected by it. DOes anyone know when baby gets theirs? Is it 6 weeks or 6 months?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I've been stuffy lately too, one of the nurses told me I sounded congested. So, poor DH has had to deal with me snoring and drooling and such. We brought a humidifier and that has helped some.


----------



## toothfairy29

I have been congested all the way through but more this last month and then when I blow my nose when I get up it usually bleeds! 

Another reason we need these babies out!


----------



## JessdueJan

I'm joining you all in the congested club! My head feels like its going to explode when I lie down!


----------



## sigh

I tried blowing my nose and nothing comes out... I think it's swelling. Maybe I'll try a humidified - good idea Blu! :( Hope you ladies feel better!

Imsotired - that's weird! I just requested it at my last appointment on Tuesday and they gave it to me immediately. Newborns get their first set of tdap shots at 2 months. You should call their office and tell them you prefer to have it before and maybe they'll give it to you?


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> I tried blowing my nose and nothing comes out... I think it's swelling. Maybe I'll try a humidified - good idea Blu! :( Hope you ladies feel better!
> 
> Imsotired - that's weird! I just requested it at my last appointment on Tuesday and they gave it to me immediately. Newborns get their first set of tdap shots at 2 months. You should call their office and tell them you prefer to have it before and maybe they'll give it to you?

:shrug: I don't know why but they said it's for after. It must just be the way my doctor does things. I thought it a bit strange too but doctor knows best. I will inquire as to why when I go in on Tues but I don't expect to get the shot if they don't usually give it. I guess I'm not too worried about it. Just confused. 

So I really can't get myself to accomplish anything today. I have the urge but not the energy. I probably have weeks and weeks before baby arrives anyway so I'm just going to take a cue from my body and my mood and do nothing today. I just hope I get another burst of physical energy soon. My coffee table is getting quite dusty and I'm just sitting here dreading dusting it along with the rest of my furniture. My bathroom and the bedrooms are clean so that's a plus. And my Christmas shopping is nearly done, though not completely and I need groceries. It's all a bit overwhelming but I just don't feel like doing it....I'm just going to lay down and hope the mood strikes.:wacko:


----------



## LemonTea

ImSoTired said:


> Lemon I didn't do a maternity shoot either. The pics are beautiful but I hate looking at myself especially now as huge as I am.
> 
> Kelly M your pics are beautiful. I love the one with you and your DH, you look so happy. I have my 36 wk appt on Thurs. Can't wait to get it over with! I hope it's all good news. I have to see if I can get DH to help me groom my girly area as I haven't been able to see it in weeks and I have a pelvic exam on Thurs. :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well!

I agree - Kelly, those pics are beautiful! 

I'mSoTired: Aww -- you shouldn't hate how you look pregnant! Yes, I am definitely bigger now than I was 8-9 months ago, but I'm still taking a photo of myself once a week to document the journey  No pressure if you truly don't want to take pictures, but I'd say that even if you didn't want to do professional shots, it would be nice to take a picture of yourself just so you can remember what you looked like during this time -- it would probably be something fun to show you kids one day, too. They will think their mom looks beautiful, even if its hard for you to think so now. 

In my case, I just take a photo of myself once a week for my own personal enjoyment. I don't plan to display any of them (well maybe I'll print out the one or two that I had someone take with me and DH both in the photo) because I just don't think I want a picture of just me pregnant hanging out on a wall or shelf somewhere, you know? But I totally want to have some shots taken of the baby, and of the whole family -- those I would totally display around our house for years, whereas a picture of just me alone pregnant, I probably wouldn't. It all comes down to personal preference though -- and money, of course. Knowing that I want to have pics taken at the birth and a few months after the birth of all of us, I just couldn't justify paying a few hundred more dollars for maternity shots -- well, I could probably justify it, but I did't think DH would go for it! 

Oh, and too funny about grooming the lady parts. I haven't been able to work up the courage to get waxed, so I've just been shaving, but I stopped being able to see what I was doing about two months ago. In the beginning I jokingly asked DH if he would help me when I got to the point where I couldn't tell what I was doing, and at the time he agreed, but now he's gone back on the promise! Booo... I have a little mini-electric shaving thing that works in the shower, so I've just been using that as best I can -- it's totally awkward and takes forever, but it's gotten the job done. I'll probably do it again in another week or so, and then stop and let nature take it's course -- hopefully things won't be too out of control by the time the baby is born. I'm just about at the point where I don't even care anymore!


----------



## LemonTea

Kelly M said:


> Anyone else had the strep b test yet?

I had this done at my last midwife appointment. Luckily, she gave me the swab, told me how to use it, and then let me do the swab by myself in the privacy of a bathroom. I assumed that she would be doing it when I went in for the appointment, but I was more than happy to do it myself, all things considered. 

Does anyone know their strep b status yet? It's been about a week since I took the test and I haven't heard anything about it one way or the other. I guess she'll tell me at my next appointment.


----------



## LemonTea

I must be one of the few people who doesn't want the baby to come out early (or right on time)! I'm totally okay going 41 weeks, and I know 41+1 weeks is the average for first-time full-term pregnancies, so I'm definitely not getting my heart set on December 5 being the magic day or anything. I'm 36 weeks, and there are times when I feel a little uncomfortable but for the most part I'm good. The midwife hasn't done any internal exams to check for dilation -- I'd honestly be surprised if she did. And I know I would be freaking out (and not in a good way) if I found out I was already a little dilated and effaced at this point! 

Mostly, I want the baby to be totally done baking before he or she comes out, and I'd feel a lot more comfortable that the baby was as healthy as he or she could be if he or she came around 40-42 weeks than 37-39. But another huge part is that DH is doing a lot of travel around the baby's due date -- luckily he has a break where he will home with no travel requirements for a week and a half immediately after the 5th. I won't be doing anything to try to encourage baby to come before 40 weeks, but after the 5th, I'll proably start trying some things to encourage the baby to come out before 42 weeks, when DH will be back on the road again for work.


----------



## cookielucylou

I dont when 2nd babys usually arrive but i'm happy for this one to stay put as long as it doesnt go to induction-i'm hoping to spoil my little man for as long as possible.


----------



## nickibrum

I think baby will go overdue....but having not dtd in AAAAAAGES I am willing to use any excuse to jump into bed with my hubby lol. 

first day of maternity leave was bust. I have been waiting all day for a delivery and "apparently" they tried to deliver it this morning....when i was awake....when i was up....they must have been the quietest delivery men in the world as the dogs didnt bark once. I checked the website aswell and they could deliver up to 9pm so I have stayed in all day and cancelled my plans for tonight. So annoyed. 

How is everyone today? x


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Doc did strep b test yesterday but didn't say when the results would be back. Silly me didn't ask either :dohh:


----------



## Kelly M

I don't want baby to come early either! I wouldn't be too worried if he came around 37 weeks but 40 weeks would be perfect! I had a horrible dream last night he was born at 35 weeks and no one in the hospital would help me to check on him and see if he was alive because I didn't know if he was ok for some reason. It was a weird dream because my baby was actually a bundle of sticks but it was still my baby. Hard to explain but I had to run into the hospital screaming and crying for anyone to help me and the nurse was just rude back to me. I woke up so scared! Good thing baby started jumping around right after I woke up because it made me worry about him. :(


----------



## sigh

Kelly M said:


> I don't want baby to come early either! I wouldn't be too worried if he came around 37 weeks but 40 weeks would be perfect! I had a horrible dream last night he was born at 35 weeks and no one in the hospital would help me to check on him and see if he was alive because I didn't know if he was ok for some reason. It was a weird dream because my baby was actually a bundle of sticks but it was still my baby. Hard to explain but I had to run into the hospital screaming and crying for anyone to help me and the nurse was just rude back to me. I woke up so scared! Good thing baby started jumping around right after I woke up because it made me worry about him. :(

OMG i've been having weird baby dreams too! I dreamed i was poking my belly like i normally do and she just popped out with a GIANT head and tiny body. I had another dream where she had a spot over her eye like a puppy. I've also had a few dreams where I'm in a coma for the birth and I end up crying in my sleep. I'm another one that is hoping for a due date baby. My sister had hers at 35 weeks with no issues so If she were to come VERY early im sure everything would be ok... but I want a December baby and as much time with DH as possible before the sleepless nights start :)


----------



## Kelly M

Oh Sigh, don't even get me started! I have had a lot of weird breastfeeding dreams. One in particular where I was breastfeeding a puppy with scary sharp teeth but felt this motherly urge to feed it because it was my duty and no one else thought it was weird that I was breastfeeding a puppy. Hormones and anxiety will make you dream some crazy stuff! Most of it for me are real worries that I have. I'm kind of nervous about breastfeeding so I have dreams about it a lot.


----------



## Kelly M

EEEWWWW!!! Just discovered my dog has fleas (despite all the flea medications we keep him on). Fleas are so bad here in Austin and it's been exceptionally warm still so they somehow got on him and I'm pretty sure that means our apartment is now infested. I'm so grossed out I wanna take a million showers and get rid of the dog. The crappy part is I probably won't be able to have the apartment guys flea bomb the place until Monday since they don't do work on the weekends. I just can't stand the thought of bringing baby home to our place right now. I have always been a dog person but since becoming pregnant, he just annoys me and grosses me out and I hate to say it but don't really even want a dog anymore (he's my husband's dog. My dog just passed away in July). :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## JessdueJan

I'm the same with our dog at the minute Kelly! I don't dislike him I just get annoyed when he is constantly under my feet or trying to jump up and sit on the couch with me, he's not a small dog and has never been allowed to do this so I have no idea why he has started trying his luck now! 

Just been for a stroll around town, I think I only walked for 40minutes at a reasonably slow pace and I had to get in the car and come home, bump was so tight and felt like baby was goin to fall out the bottom of me or I was going to wee myself or something. Got home and sat down and having terrible braxton hix and I'm so shaky and feel sick. No idea what brought that on I was fine walking yesterday! X


----------



## sigh

dawn dishwashing soap did wonders for our dog when he had fleas as a puppy. We use it as his normal bath soap now. I hope you both get rid of them soon! 

It's weird that you mentioned that Jess because our dog has become super clingy to me too!! It's cute at times but annoying at 5 am when he comes to my side of the bed and whimpers because he wants to sleep next to me. We usually don't let him come up but I just want to sleep so he's snuggled up next to me in the mornings. Maybe they can sense the pregnancy and are trying to make us feel better?


----------



## Kelly M

Everyone else says their dogs can tell something is about to happen but our dog has always been super whiny and clingy so nothing has changed here. I don't think he has any idea what's about to happen. When I babysit my friend's little boy he freaks out all day, whines literally the entire time and gets super jealous and anxious around the baby. I'm so not looking forward to his behavior. I feel bad because the only way to get him to leave you alone is to yell at him or shut him in another room and I don't want to yell around the baby.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ugg! The people whom we bought the house from had a dog and had recently taken in a stray cat with fleas so our house was infested when we moved in. We had no clue until I sat on the floor and noticed a bunch of little bugs on me. I was covered in bites the year we moved in. It took us weeks to get rid of them all. Luckily I had left my dog at my parent's house until I was settled so she didn't get them. She has not been clingy to me at all. In fact she'd rather DH over me nowadays. She is quite whiney and barks annoyingly sometimes for no reason. I think she knows something is going on and it's my fault so she's annoyed with me. She is old though and gentle and spends a lot of time outside so I'm not concerned about her and the baby at all. I'm more worried about her annoying behavior so hopefully she doesn't act up. 

Overall I'm feeling ok today, just lacking energyand ambition. Still holding out hope that I can get a few things done today! Last night I went to the store and got some more heavy pads and post partum supplies. Overall I think we have everything we need in that sense. Now if I can just finish Christmas shopping!

HOpe you are all doing well and having a great weekend!


----------



## cookielucylou

We always had dogs and cats at home and since I moved out I realised how much extra cleaning they make-makes me think twice about getting our own! 
We just have outdoor pets now so DS still gets the benefits of pets.


----------



## sigh

Ahh my 2nd cousin who was due the day after me had her baby yesterday.... reality check!! I still haven't picked a pediatrician!!!!! freakin out over here.


----------



## Kelly M

Oh wow Sigh. Congrats to her and your family. How is the baby doing? :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh...I know! It's crazy that we are getting so close and some of us will be delivering soon and some will be a bit late. I so hope that in 3 weeks I have a new baby but I'm not holding my breath. I also have to contact the pediatrician I was planning on using. Better do that this week!


----------



## sigh

Baby and mom are doing great, no issues she's just shocked it happened so early. Baby is close to 6 lbs. I was upset and freaking out yesterday because I feel like we've been irresponsible by not getting the important things done like getting a pediatrician for her. Doing that today!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Aww congrats to your family Sigh! 

Yeah, the "snowflake" on the other thread that had her baby this past weekend had the same due date as me - so jealous! 

I still haven't found a pediatrician yet....


----------



## ImSoTired

If I look at these pics side by side (purple shirt is 34+2 qnd other is 36+2) I see absolutely no difference.:cry: My belly measured 39 at my appt on Thurs and I've gained nearly 30 lbs. If one more person tells me how HUGE I am they are going to get smacked!:grr: Come on baby, drop and come soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0448.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_0476.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I feel the same way ImSoTired, except that I am bigger - I can tell. The stretch marks tell it all - so many more now. DH said it looks like a roadmap :growlmad: and is so kind to remind me that it'll all go away as long as I put in effort at the gym and am not lazy..wtf?!!! Men can be so insensitive! 

I found a pediatrician that I am going to call later this afternoon.

Sleeping is getting even more difficult - if that is even possible. I tossed and turned all night because of the back and hip pain and the sciatia. Even my legs hurt from all the weight to I have to constantly switch sides.

These are going to be the longest 22 days of my life! I feel like I'm being selfish but at the point I just want baby to come already :cry:


----------



## ImSoTired

I know how you feel, Blu_! I have new stretch marks on my belly and a few on my inner thighs and some on my boobs. I can't believe I've gained so much and at 36 weeks my belly measures 39:blush: My boobs are also looking a bit saggy which I am disappointed about because I'm only 25 and shouldn't be having saggy boobs:blush:! My belly button is about to pop any minute and DH knows better than to say anything to me. He is pretty nice about the way I look though and doesn't critisise much, never has. I think he knows it isn't worth the fight (especially now that I am beyond hormonal and I cry at the drop of a hat).

I'm with you on the sleep too... Some nights I'm up constantly and my hips(and sometimes my back and ribs) kill me! I have to keep turning over and I often can't get back to sleep. I'm just so uncomfortable! I can't wait until this is over. I am praying baby comes in 2-3 weeks. 

Just as I was doing a few things around the house I had 2 very sharp twinges down very low and in my girly area as well. Was super shocking and made me stop and say ouch! Even though they were very fast and fleeting. My guess is baby's head pushing down..? I guess I can't be sure. Dr tomorrow hope I've made some progress!


----------



## sigh

imsotired - your bump is sooo cute! you look great!! Maybe your belly measuring 39 is a good sign that you'll deliver early like you wanted! I feel like i'm the same size as I was at 7 months but I've gained 31 lbs now. She's sometimes very low (so it looks like I've dropped) and sometimes very very high. I went to a wedding this weekend and a random woman in the bathroom told me I'm having a boy. I told her it's a girl and she said the dr is wrong. I hope not... I have too many dresses and pink things! BTW I get the twinges too... I call it lightning crotch lol.

blu - I was celebrating the fact that I had no new stretchmarks but one appeared on my belly button next to a scar from when I had my appendix out. I was looking at it in the mirror this week and then realized i never looked on the lower part of my belly and i have a bunch on my right side :growlmad: I have darker skin so once they appear they pretty much never go away. I can't sleep either... the rib pain is getting sooo bad on my left side at night. i had to kick the pregnancy pillow off the bed yesterday because i can no longer get up to go to the bathroom with the pillow in my way. blah!

My todo list for this week:
* Find a pediatrician (I picked one this morning but then realized that they don't have admitting privilages to the hospital I'm delivering at)
* Get the carseat installed (and inspected by our township sheriff)
* Make sure I'm pre-registered with my insurance at the hospital
* Assemble things (swing, bouncer) and wash the swing, bouncer and carseat fabric
* Make a list of people to call when the baby is born (I'm giving one list of DH's family to his parents/brother, My family list to my mom/sis, and my friends list to my best friend). This way we only have to call 3 people.
* Settle on a name and middle name...DH and I can't agree :(

ugh... this list makes me want to sleep. and i feel like i'm forgetting important things. Hope you ladies are feeling ok. What's on your list this week?


----------



## Kelly M

ImSoTired said:


> If I look at these pics side by side (purple shirt is 34+2 qnd other is 36+2) I see absolutely no difference.:cry: My belly measured 39 at my appt on Thurs and I've gained nearly 30 lbs. If one more person tells me how HUGE I am they are going to get smacked!:grr: Come on baby, drop and come soon!

Awww your bump is so adorable! It's not huge and neither are you. Looks just right. :)

Sigh, glad to hear mom and baby are ok. Makes me feel a little better as I have been having nightmares about delivering prematurely.


----------



## ImSoTired

Oh Sigh, I always have a list as well! lol! Today's was clean the fish tank, do laundry and put it away, clean the kitchen, and get the garbage ready to go out as it's garbage day tomorrow. 
Tomorrow I have a doctor's appt and I hope to go Christmas shopping afterward if I feel up to it. Sometimes I don't feel very up to doing things after I've had a doctor feeling up my hoohaa.:dohh:

As far as baby stuff though I think we've pretty much got it covered. I have one more load of her laundry to do, I have to wash bottles, and call the pediatrician. I should also ask the doctor about pre registering at the hospital so thanks for reminding me! :thumbup: I am desperate to have it all done (and my house totally spotless and organized) by Thanksgiving. I don't know why but that is my 'deadline'. I just want to have a quiet and peaceful last few weeks of pregnancy and I want to feel well prepared. Plus I'll be 38 weeks on Thanksgiving so I'll be pretty close!

Oh and I'm glad I'm not the only one with 'lightning crotch' :haha: and stretch marks. 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## sigh

oh crap... I forgot xmas shopping. :dohh: My deadline was this weekend but that's not going to happen lol.


----------



## Kelly M

I need to secure my pediatrician too. I have one picked out but haven't called yet. What do you ladies say or ask when you call? I just don't know if I need to make an appt. for the baby or how to do that since it's a ways away and we don't know when he'll be arriving. I don't know what questions to ask when I call. "Hi, I'm having a baby and want you as my pediatrician. What next?" :shrug:

Oh, btw "lighting crotch" made me laugh! I get that a lot now too. :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

lol, kelly! I'm not really sure either but I figured I'd ask if the doctor I want is taking new patients as I'm 36 weeks pregnant and will be in need of a pediatrician soon. And hopefully they tell me yes and ask if I want to meet with him etc. And I'll be asking a few questions about whether or not he will come to the hospital and what the protocol is as far as the baby's birth and first appts and vaccinations. I'm sure they'll probably ask my due date and tell or send me all of the info I'll need. :shrug: This is my first as well so I'm just taking a stab in the dark!


----------



## sigh

I called 2 places today and told them I'm expecting my first and am looking for a pediatrician and would like to come by and see their office. Both places offered me a tour and prenatal appointment with a doctor to ask any questions, which I thought was cool. I mainly want to know about evening/weekend hours and try to get a feel of the doctors attitude... I feel like so many are quick to just prescribe antibiotics without taking the time to figure out what the real issues. Not sure what I'm going to ask but I have "Make a list of questions" on my to do list for tomorrow lol.


----------



## Kelly M

I called one place today and am pretty sure that's who I'm going with because it's right across the street from my house and a couple other moms I know who have similar views on that sort of thing recommended them to me. They said I have to call as soon as I have the baby and make an appointment. The baby has to be brought into their office the day after we get home from the hospital. I didn't realize it would be so soon. I figure it will be tiring and tough to go to the dr. the day after we just get home from the hospital but I guess it's standard procedure for a lot of places?


----------



## sigh

Kelly M said:


> I called one place today and am pretty sure that's who I'm going with because it's right across the street from my house and a couple other moms I know who have similar views on that sort of thing recommended them to me. They said I have to call as soon as I have the baby and make an appointment. The baby has to be brought into their office the day after we get home from the hospital. I didn't realize it would be so soon. I figure it will be tiring and tough to go to the dr. the day after we just get home from the hospital but I guess it's standard procedure for a lot of places?

My hospital has the pediatrician come to the hospital to do the first check up, and then I need to take her to their office for the 2nd check up 2-3 days after we return home. I'm delivering at a hospital thats 15 mins away (not the one 2 minutes from my house) so a lot of the pediatricians that are close by can't come to the hospital we chose. I'm checking out 2 places on Wednesday so hopefully I find a dr we like!


----------



## toothfairy29

Morning ladies! Full term for me and blu today!!!


----------



## sigh

Good morning! Congrats toothfairy and blu on the watermelon-ness :happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on 37 weeks, ladies! I'll be with you on Thurs! Seems like only last week we were little lemons and peaches and whatever. Now we have only 20 some days left! Amazing!

I have a Dr appt at 11:15. I don't want another pelvic exam but I'll be getting one every week until baby arrives. :wacko: I hope the doctor says something is happening! 

Also I am a bit constipated today:dohh:. No fun! I can't wait to have my body back!


----------



## Kelly M

Yay to the watermelons! I can't wait to be term next Tuesday. Although, it would seem as if I've already started trying to induce myself but I haven't. Not on purpose anyway. Dh and I dtd after a long time without it because it was giving me bh's, I've been eating pineapple, walking a lot, and I bounced on my physio ball a little bit yesterday. I didn't mean to do all these things to start labor, just did them because I wanted to. But, I don't think it can send me into early labor or anything. At least I hope not. :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Morning ladies!

Can't believe I'm finally full term today - and Toothfairy too! :dance:

I've been really itchy lately. And I've gotten the runs over the past two days. Not sure if they are related to each other or pregnancy but just the latest in a long list of discomforts. Fun times! At this point, I wish they'd just crack me open and take him out! :haha:

The pediatrician's office I called yesterday doesn't do runs at the hospital I'm delivering at but they told me just that the hospital will have their doctor check little one out and tell me when I need to follow up with the pediatrician - usually within a day or two of being discharged and that they will be sure to fit him in according to that doctor's recommendation. So for now just to wait for little one and give them a call right after he arrives to make the appointment.

GL at your appointment today ImSoTired. Fingers crossed that things are moving along.

Can't wait for my appointment on Friday. Get to see little one for the first time since 20 weeks!


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi Ladies! Ive missed reading all the posts the last few days. I just wanted to give an update- Thursday morning i woke up hurting again, but went on to work. About 10 am the pain moved into my lower back on the right side, was coming and going every 10-15 minutes and i noticed blood in my urine. The charge nurse sent me straight to OB assessment who said i was 1 cm dilated and having contractions that werent really strong enough to do anything. They called the MD who said to send me home to rest for the day. I get home and start puking and the pain became constant and unbearable so i called the doctor, who told me to come to the office. They checked my urine and found 3+ ketones and 3+ blood. THey sent me over to the hospital to be admitted for dehydration and to rule out kidney stones. I ended up getting IV pain meds every 3 hours around the clock to keep me comfortable. They found a large kidney stone on the left side, and did surgery on sunday to place a stent on the right. The stone they found on the right was larger than the right and lodged in the ureter. I finally got to come home yesterday after 4 days in the hospital. They have me on pain medication every four hours and told me to take it easy this week. So im out of work for this week, and will find out at my follow up appointment on Friday if im out until she gets here. He told me that i will not be pain free and that the next 4 weeks were going to be rough. Please pray for me. Its been really rough. The pain is so bad at times all i can do is sit there and cry...My poor husband is just helpless right now. And to top it all off my birthday is this Friday...


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh hopeful you poor thing. That's sounds awfully scary and painful too. Will you still be able to push when you go into labour after recent surgery? Try get plenty of rest xxxxxx


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hugs: hopeful :hugs: 

Feel better soon hun!


----------



## sigh

oh no hopeful! I had a small stone and it was so painful so I can't imagine how u feel. I hope you get well soon! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly M

Hopeful, so sorry to hear about your surgery and pain! I hope you can get some rest and get to feeling better. Here for you if you need a vent. Good luck, chin up. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

hopeful I'm so sorry you're going through this. In a few short weeks baby will be here and all of your pain and discomfort will be a bad, distant memory. I hope they keep a close eye on you and get you feeling better.:hugs:

I had an AWFUL appt. I waited forever in the waiting room. The nurse was very rude and made me want to cry and on top of it all the doctor said that nothing is happening yet. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## hopeful2012

Thanks Ladies! Im feeling a little better today. I slept most of the day because of the meds but i dont seem to be hurting as bad. I do feel nice and swollen everywhere from all the fluids that they gave me, but hopefully everything will be back to a new normal soon. The doctors are planning to see me weekly from here on out and watch closely for any problems. The OB told me that had i been 38 weeks instead of 35, they would have induced me and then dealt with the kidney stones. Hopefully miss prissy will stay put until her due date. I really dont want her to come early, even with all of this going on.


----------



## JessdueJan

Thinking of you hopeful, sending :hugs:


----------



## JessdueJan

Finally got all the stuff for mine and baby's hospital bag now :happydance: they're not packed yet though as I don't have a bag for Baby yet :dohh:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hugs: hopeful :hugs: Feel better soon hun!


----------



## kellycontrary

hopeful - I hope you feel better soon! 

Not as bad as your week but this has been THE MOST uncomfortable week so far. Work is hard work now - and Im just sat at a desk! I cannot get comfortable, leaning too far forward and he kicks/moves uncomfortably low down, lean too far back/straight up and my back hurts and I cant breathe properly! Im shattered, want to either sleep or pee and to top it off, my breasts are starting to sting etc and im having toilet troubles. I have loved pregnancy up until about 2 weeks ago...now I just cant wait to finish work!

Luckily I finish for the week today and then I just have one more full week next week and then thats it...hopefully a little RnR before he is born! x


----------



## sigh

Kelly - hope you feel better soon! I feel the same way sort of... I've been having severe rib pain at night and can't get comfortable :(

I had my appt today - went well. She said that baby still feels high up so she hasn't dropped yet. My OB's office doesn't do cervical checks until 38 weeks so I don't know what my "status" is lol. Got my flu shot and it didn't hurt wooohooo!


----------



## hopeful2012

JessdueJan said:


> Finally got all the stuff for mine and baby's hospital bag now :happydance: they're not packed yet though as I don't have a bag for Baby yet :dohh:

I was so glad to have my hospital bag packed because of this last week, but now i have to wash everything again and repack!!! UGH! I have absolutely no energy to do anything.


----------



## Kelly M

sigh said:


> Kelly - hope you feel better soon! I feel the same way sort of... I've been having severe rib pain at night and can't get comfortable :(
> 
> I had my appt today - went well. She said that baby still feels high up so she hasn't dropped yet. My OB's office doesn't do cervical checks until 38 weeks so I don't know what my "status" is lol. Got my flu shot and it didn't hurt wooohooo!

Sigh, Glad your appointment went well. Don't worry though. Engaging and dilating and all that can happen anytime, even right as labor starts. My dr doesn't do cervical checks until 39 weeks but I had one at 35 just because I was having a lot of bh's and it was optional. Doubt they will check me at my 37 week appt. this coming Tuesday unless I ask for it and frankly I don't care to have more hands up my hoo-hah than necessary so I'll just wait and see.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm finallly a watermelon! Baby seemed a little sleepy yesterday but got some stron kicks in at around 5am and again around 830am. Can you tell I've barely slept? Not a good sleeping night for me but hoping I can sleep well tomorrow. I'm having a painful back spasm currently and I've been having weird cramping this morning. It's more uncomfortable than painful really and I'm wondering if it's acctually gas:blush: I am a little constipated right now so I'm sure that doesn't help. I just hope that everything is fine in there and something if beginning to happen slowly. I'd really love to meet this baby in about 2 weeks! Fx'd!

Hope you're all well and having a great day!


----------



## sigh

...this is tmi but I just had the worst bathroom trip so far. So constipated and it was so painful that I yelled out "OWWWW" a few times and cried. Even worse, I live in a townhouse and share a wall with my neighbors... and SHE HEARD ME! She called to ask if I'm ok. I told her I stubbed my toe and got a leg cramp but I'm fine. LOL :blush:


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I've had this problems a few times and poor DH thinks I'm dying in there. He even came in to check on me once:blush:. Luckily we don't have neighbors close, but I can only imagine how embarassing that must have been. So sorry you are going through that! Try some fruit or some fig newtons and a cup of hot tea of lemon water. Whatever works best for you. Maybe go for a walk and take a warm bath. I know how awful it can be. I'm a little constipated now but I've managed to go a little here and there so hoping I'm on the way to normalcy soon!

My lower back and my lower left abdomen are very sore and baby is quiet again today. I'm not too worried as I have felt her. I think she is just tired, as am I! I think I'll have something to eat and lie on the couch and see if she wakes up or if I can relieve this back pain and get some rest.

Hope all is well...


----------



## cookielucylou

I missed my 38week appointment on monday as i thought it was next monday i had it-luckily i rang up and it was fine and i got another booked for this coming monday.


----------



## cookielucylou

I've been rushing round doing stuff this morning as my friend is coming over shortly and have had to stop as i've had a few hurty contraction type things-now led in bed hoping they go off! I always seem to get strong contractions when I'm moving round doing stuff(maybe over doing it?) but this time I also felt pressure in my bum and I have back ache. 
OH has just gone to work so hopefully they are just braxton hicks!


----------



## sigh

cookielucylou said:


> I've been rushing round doing stuff this morning as my friend is coming over shortly and have had to stop as i've had a few hurty contraction type things-now led in bed hoping they go off! I always seem to get strong contractions when I'm moving round doing stuff(maybe over doing it?) but this time I also felt pressure in my bum and I have back ache.
> OH has just gone to work so hopefully they are just braxton hicks!

hmm maybe. Get some rest! I usually call my dr if I'm concerned. Did you time them?


----------



## cookielucylou

They were about 10 mins apart earlier, luckily they did go off and I've been ok since. 
Its a bit worrying as my OH is a courier driver so once he leaves for work i'm kind of stuck as he can be 3 or 4 hours away.


----------



## sigh

Well that's good. You got me thinking now... I have no idea what to do if I go into labor. DH works over an hr from our house... do I call him and wait for him to get here? I should probably figure that out!

I wonder who will be the first in this group :)


----------



## Kelly M

I have been getting relatively painful contractions lately too. Had them while lying in bed this morning, 3 or 4 within 15 minutes but they are always really short (like 20-30 seconds). I'm hoping having a lot of strong bh's will give my uterus a good work out so it's in shape for the real thing! I get them a lot when I walk too so that's what I'll be doing a lot of when 38 or 39 weeks rolls around. 

I'm hoping this baby decides to come out before my family arrives (on my due date) so dh and I can have a private labor experience and ensure that my family will get to meet lo before they leave again. Of course, it's not in my control obviously, but a girl can dream right? :haha:


----------



## nickibrum

Hey everyone

I have been offgrid for the last week now but Im back! How is everyone? Now im not sat at my desk for 8 hours a day Im hardly everyone on my laptop, and trying to write on my smartphone isnt the easiest. 

Today we were trying to see the delivery suite and though we couldnt get to see it in the end (all the rooms were being used) it was useful- as they closed the main road to the hospital! so we found an alternate route. Glad we found out now rather than when I am in labour. 

Sigh/Cookie- I would call your OH when you start to feel them regularly as he works far away. My OH works literally down the road so I think Ill tell him when they start to get painful. He fusses alot and I think that will make me worse lol. Just see how it goes when the time comes I guess. 

Still no BH for me,or anything really. I look wider, so i think baby is dropping but I still dont feel any real pressure down below so I dont think he is engaged yet. My fingers are still really hurting me in the mornings. My belly can go into some really weird shapes now (mountains lol) when Im on my side. Sooo funny!

anyone else going to miss being pregnant? I love everything about it. :)


----------



## cookielucylou

I love being pregnant-i decided pretty much after my DS was born I wanted another one. A bit sad though as this is our 2nd baby so possibly our last :(
The main worry for me when i go into labour with OH at work is that DS's labour was an hour so their is no way OH would get home in time, he has said he would rather have false alarms but i cant ask him to have a day off everytime I feel something just incase.


----------



## hopeful2012

Had a decent doctors appt today! He didnt check me as they just checked me last week and i havent really felt much going on other than the kidney stone and stent pain. He said they will check me next time though...I was glad as i really didnt want to have to experience that again on my birthday. He wrote me out of work until after delivery due to pregnancy complications (the kidney stones, stent, and pain). Im partly relieved and partly sad as it will mean less time after with off after the baby. I had a rough morning, woke up hurting badly, then started gagging and puking, and ended up falling back asleep due to my pain medicine and heating pad- so i had to rush to get to the doctors appt...Hope all of you have a great weekend!


----------



## ImSoTired

hopeful, I truly hope you get some relief. Being pregnant is enough let alone the kidney stones, etc. Best of luck and :hugs: to you! 

Nicki I may miss being pregnant after baby comes but as for right now I just want it to be over. I definately know that when I look back, I'll miss it. I truly just want to feel normal again as I'm so uncomfortable. 

I'm not too worried about what'll happen when I go into labor. I'm thinking that DH will be easy to get a hold of and if he is far away he'll be here as soon as he can. I think If I had any inclination that what I was feeling would lead to labor and delivery he'd come right home, or at least find someone else to cover his work so he could be closer to home. His job can be pretty flexible. I would probably also call my mom or mil so if I needed to go to the hospital they'd be there. I'm sure it'll be fine. I'm really trying not to worry about that sort of thing so I won't panic when the time comes.

I'm having very few BH but when baby gets moving I get very uncomfortable and I get period like cramps and minor cramping in my back. I'm wondering if it's my body getting ready to give birth because it's kind of a new symptom for me. The doctor said nothing was happening as of Tues but I hope I'll begin to thin out a bit. I think I'd be happiest if baby came around 39 weeks. I feel really tired and irritable probably due to lack of sleep. Other than those, I am completely fine. I think she'll stay in a while longer.

I hope you're all well!


----------



## nickibrum

Its my b'day! Baby hasn't tried to come so im happy lol. Always said this is my day. He can come anyday after today. Eviction notice has been served :) lmao xx


----------



## kellycontrary

My husband works in London as a firefighter 4 days a week and we live in hampshire...he gets a coach up there every 4 days so im really worried that when things kicks off he will be a while away! he said he will jump on a train and be straight down - so should be about an hour and a half - but if hes at a fire all night he wont have his phone. Fx'd that he is actually on his 4 days off when it happens!!!!
I ordered a tens machine on Thursday so im hoping that comes next week. I dont think ive been having any braxton hicks, but im starting to find it really difficult to walk now; especially in the afternoon. This baby boy wriggles so much as well! for the most part im grateful im feeling movements but the other part of me wishes it would stop for a little while so I could get comfy! and still 1 more week at work!!! what a mistake! 
I have my midwife appt on tuessday...im assuming she will tell me if he is the right way around etc..? I hope so!


----------



## toothfairy29

nickibrum said:


> Its my b'day! Baby hasn't tried to come so im happy lol. Always said this is my day. He can come anyday after today. Eviction notice has been served :) lmao xx

Happy birthday nicki!!!! Hope you have a great day and that baby behaves today for you xxxx


----------



## cookielucylou

Happy birthday nicki, have you got any plans? 
My birthday is the begining of december so I'm hoping our bubba doesnt choose that day to come-in a way i'm hoping he/she comes after so i can have a lie in with my DS :)


----------



## JessdueJan

Happy Birthday Nicki, hope you have a great day! 

My birthday is tomorrow but off out for a birthday meal with my family and OH's family tonight as we are at a christening tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly M

Yay, Happy Birthday Nicki!!! Hope you have a wonderful birthday and that baby waits to make his appearance until after. My birthday is on the 27th of this month and dh's is the 26th so we are hoping lo comes right after. The 28th would be cool so we could have one big family birthday party but 12/12/12 would be awesome too. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy birthday to everyone! Nicki now and Jess tomorrow, etc, lol! I'm way out in May so no birthday here! Hope you all have great birthdays!

Baby is moving and causing me pain! Lots of girly area pain today. WOndering if anything is happening and hoping it is! 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy birthday ladies.

Im miserable on bedrest, counting down til due date with even more anxiety. Can't do anything to bring on labor at this point- no ball bouncing, no walking, no sex... I am so unhappy at the moment :(


----------



## Kelly M

Oh Blu! Why are you on bed rest? I'm sorry, that sounds pretty awful. Hope it goes by quickly for you. Guess you'll get lots of reading done. I'd be knitting, watching lots of movies, reading, crafting, surfing the net... I'm already bored as it is being off work, so I can't imagine not being able to go for walks or get out of the house here and there for errands. I feel for you! :hugs:


----------



## kellycontrary

any ideas...

Woken up today feeling totally rubbish. Mild diahhrea (been 3 times today which is unlike me) and mild stomach cramps. They are very mild though, just giving me a feeling of not being quite right :( I went back to sleep and woke up about an hour ago but not much different, still feel 'off'!! Drinking lots of water etc..
wondering if its a stomach type bug from what ive eaten (ive not had much appetite the whole pregnancy but was visiting friends yesterday and probably ate more junk than I usually would) or perhaps the baby starting to move down into position? Ive had the odd back ache for weeks this morning it was a little stronger but didnt last very long! 

Anyone else experience this? x


----------



## ImSoTired

kellyc could be something you ate, or could be baby putting pressure elsewhere, could be early labor. Good luck to you.

Not a thing going on here. Feeling like this baby will never come! I have some cleaning and whatnot to do around here but not much really. Christmas shoppping is finally done! Exciting! And on Friday I will decorate the house! Hooray! Hoping once it's all done baby will decide to come! I have yet another OB appt tomorrow so I'm dreading the news that nothing is happening, but I fully expect that news. 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## toothfairy29

Are any of you ladies noticing watery discharge?? I have been very dry all through the pregnancy but noticed an increase in the white milky discharge over the last couple of weeks. I have just noticed I am feeling more damp over the last couple of days. I have been using the EPO internally for a week or so and noticed that the last couple of nights when I have put it in its very watery in there? Sorry if TMI but I have kind of kept an eye on it today and have checked with clean finger when have gone to the loo and definitely clear and watery up there? I felt a funny little twang almost like an elastic band somewhere up there when I was having a pee on saturday night. Almost expected my waters to gush there and then or have a show but nothing? I can't remember whether this dampness started before or after this.

There is not enough coming out to soak a panty liner so am not convinced its waters?

Anyone similar?? I really don't want to call the L&D


----------



## hopeful2012

Im feeling some better now, still having to take the pain medications, but not as often. The hubby got all the trim put up yesterday, so he will caulk it tonight and do the touch up paint. My sister and mom are gonna help me decorate the nursery and then for christmas too. I put the pack and play and bouncer together yesterday too...I finally feel like we're getting ready. According to the doctor, they may induce at 38 weeks- which is only a week and a half...Scary! How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## sigh

toothfairy - I'm having this too for the last few weeks. It changes color too and has been slightly brown/ pink a few times. I had discharge in the 1st tri but 2nd tri was dry. I asked my dr and she said "it's normal". I was thinking my water was starting to break or something.

I'm doing ok today. She must have grown a lot in the past week because my belly is tight all the time now and i feel body parts when I touch my stomach all the time now eek. I still can't figure out what is what though. We picked a ped! and we're getting our carseat inspected on Wednesday. Xmas shopping partially completed... Stuff is getting done!


----------



## Kelly M

Glad you are doing well ladies. KellyC, hope you feel better!

Just got back from my dr. appt and baby is doing fine. She said all the cramping, and painful contractions I have been having are a good sign and hopefully means I won't be going overdue. On our way out, she said, "Who knows? You could be having a Thanksgiving baby!" Seriously!?! That would be awesome. I can't wait to meet our little boy!


----------



## cookielucylou

Yep discharge at this stage is normal. 
I had my 38week appointment today, bump is still slightly small for growing at a steady rate so doctor wasnt worried. She said I had slight protein, blood and white cells in my urine which apparently is normal at this stage-does that sound right? 
No appointment now until 41weeks so really hoping I wont need another at all, i keep getting strong braxton hicks so maybe it means I wont end up waiting too much longer.
Ohh we have also decided to go with a different girls name now to what we origionally picked. Baby is now going to be kiera if its a girlie which I love.


----------



## Kelly M

Oh Cookie that's a lovely name! 

I've been having some painful and really frequent contractions since my dr. appt today. Trying not to get my hopes up but it feels like it could lead to something soon..... Ahhh the mind games! It could still be four weeks away! I think I might start timing them soon if it doesn't fade away. Been approximately 3-5 mins apart but only lasting about 30-40 seconds. Painful but not anything like the real thing I'm sure. Just mild pain, I can still talk through them, etc.... Such a tease!!! Hope this isn't what the next three weeks are like.


----------



## kellycontrary

Feel much better now - had a midwife appt this morning and told her about it and she said often diahhrea is a sign that your body is preparing for labour and having a clear out. But actually, ive not really suffered since sunday which makes me think it was just too much food when im not used to it :)

Anyway good news is bump is measuring well (36 cm) and the baby is head down and partially engaged. So that could also be the reason why I felt like crap sunday - maybe it was his moving day!!! 

I hope everyone is well - toothfairy and everyone else, I too have been having watery discharge for the last couple of weeks - I thought I was leeking a bit after having a pee!!! haha x


----------



## ImSoTired

Yet another OB appt today and I'm sure nothing is happening. I so wish something was happening. I am so anxious to get this baby out! I'm not looking forward to the day I'll be having today.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## JessdueJan

Spent the morning in hosp this morning havin blood tests to rule out obstetric cholestasis, luckily I don't have it I just have severe itching of the hands and feet. 

Hoping these babies make an appearance for us all soon :) Xx


----------



## Kelly M

Glad everyone is doing fine today! I had a long bout of false labor yesterday. Hours of extremely mild contractions that teased me. Hoping it prepares my body well for the real thing.


----------



## sigh

I just realized that we're all watermelons... the last fruit of the pregnancy. Seems like yesterday we were seeds. I hope those of you who want an early baby get your wish! I'm just hoping for a december one! Have an appointment today so ill see what they say.

On a side note I totally understand now why people leave for maternity leave early. I had such a stressful day at work yesterday that I ended up having to lay in bed all evening and chug water because I started getting light contractions from the stress. Im feeling better not but people are just stupid! My week is booked with finishing documentation and training people to take over my projects and this one guy is trying to give me new projects and tasks. He knows I could be out at any day now and only have about 2 weeks left of work. He kept BUGGING me and then asked "Well it'll be atleast another week before you go on your baby vacation right?" Hmmm. let me check my crystal ball and get back to you. Baby VACATION? reallly????? ugh. :growlmad:


----------



## ImSoTired

Jess- happy it's nothing but itchy hands but hope you can get some relief!
Kelly- really hope that those contractions turn into something real for you!
Sigh-Baby Vacation!? What an idiot! I agree people can just be dumb and rude. Hope you can get everything settled at work.

I had my OB appt today and it went better than last weeks. I had the same nurse but she was less rude. She wasn't pleasant but wasn't a complete b*tch like last time either. The doctor said I am 50%effaced but only barely dilated which I guess they call 'fingertip' which is gross if you ask me. Baby is at station -1 so she is more engaged than last time when I was -3. I'm hoping it means my body is at least aware that something will need to happen in the next few weeks because I just had this feeling that it wouldn't happen without induction or c section or something. Also makes me feel like she won't be TOO late even though I know I can still go overdue. I just hope that next weeks appt I'm more dilated. But overall not such bad news. Now I'm feeling a bit tired even though I know I should be doing things around the house.

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Kelly M

ImSoTired said:


> I couldn't feel farther from labor today! So many contractions yesterday and not a single one today. I just feel really, really tired is all. I'm happy if baby stays put another week or two to cook a little longer though. As the therapist said today while I was getting a massage for my bday: "It will be divine timing." I thought that was sweet. :)


----------



## hopeful2012

Im having an off day today. Im ill and grumpy, my back is bothering me more than the last couple days and my tummy just hasnt felt right all day! I have felt like i need to go potty all day and strangely most of the time, i can (sorry TMI). My nieces and nephew stayed with me and my sister today too and we couldnt get anything done for having to chase them around and get on to them. They were being such brats... In good news, the swing and bumper pads finally came in and i finished washing all of her clothes and bedding. Now to just set up the nursery and decorate for Christmas... Im tired just thinking about it. I think im starting to lose my mucus plug too (in little tiny pieces and i think that means im dilating more), i dont go back to the OB until next Tuesday though, so ill have to wait to see. Anybody noticed losing pieces of the mucus plug?


----------



## Kelly M

I haven't lost any of my plug yet. Every time I go the loo I'm checking obsessively. It's worse than the two week wait! But I am starting to feel bh's higher up on my belly and not just in the lower half so that's kind of exciting I guess.


----------



## ImSoTired

Haven't lost any plug here either. Not anything new.No feelings or anything. Just waiting, waiting,waiting. Going to try and get a few things done today so I can have a relaxing holiday tomorrow. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you US ladies. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## sigh

Happy thanksgiving! My appointment yesterday went well. She said the baby has started to drop so she'll be checking my cervix on Monday for the first time. I'm SOOO uncomfortable at night when I have to get up to pee. Was feeling ok but I'm starting to get the get this baby out of me feeling. I just want to last a week and a half more! 

We were supposed to go to my cousin's house for Thanksgiving dinner but she lives a little over an hour from me and the Dr said no :( I have to stay within 45 mins -1 hr of the hospital and since the traffic is bad this weekend she said not to risk it. So DH and I are sitting at home... I guess we'll enjoy the last few moments of quiet before our wiggly one gets here.


----------



## hopeful2012

Has been working on the nursery all day today, starting to hurt some now, so i think a break is in order before working on Christmas decorations. The nursery is almost finished and hopefully i can pick up the finishing touches over the next couple days... Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

I know the feeling Sigh. Since im on bed rest we can't go anywhere and both of our families are out of town, closest is 1 1/2 hours away so just me, dh and my little sister who is visiting from college. My bp is back down but im still spilling protein in my urine. I hope they induce me soon...

I did get Dh to put up the Christmas tree. So that made me feel a little better.

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## Kelly M

Same situation here ladies. Going to a friends house with dh for Thanksgiving as our family lives thousands of miles away. Should be fun though. I'm so excited to make my pumpkin pie and pumpkin bread! Just a little bit bummed that I can't drink as it's usually a holiday where we get together with friends and throw a few back. I bought some sparkling apple pomegranate juice in a champagne type bottle so that will be my "bubbly" and I can feel like I'm having a drink with everyone. Happy Thanksgiving to you all as well! :)


----------



## cookielucylou

What are all your ladies plans for visitors once baby is born?I keep getting people trying to book in to see baby asap and its annoying me-when DS was born we had visitors when he was less than 24hours old keep coming to hold him when I wanted to cuddle and bond with him myself.
This time we will also have DS to think about and helping him adjust and I dont want people coming and spoiling our time together, even more so as OH only has 1week to spend with us before going back to work.


----------



## nickibrum

Happy thanksgiving to those in America! 

I have spent another evening sleeping on the sofa as its more comfortable than the bed now (more give I think). Im suffering with really bad wind. Never been so painful. I normally go to the toilet every 3days or so n the last 4 days I've gone everyday so um hoping my body is preparing for baby rather than me getting some winter bug. 

Yesterday I spent painting n helping my mum as estate agents are coming next week. 

LIke most of U im checking to see if I've lost my plug but nothing yet. Baby hadn't engaged on Monday n I don't feel any dfferent so guessing he still hasn't.....only 10 days til due date!!!!


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey Nicki! How's your lo? How is your sister this week?

DH and I have decided to keep guests to a minimum. We're not going to ring the alarm and notify the world when I go into labor that way we don't get too many folks trying to show up. I want plenty of time with baby without him trying to figure out who is who.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh yeah happy thanksgiving American gals!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Kelly M

I don't plan on having guests over for a while but my parents are coming to town on my due date and staying with us to help out for a week or so and as soon as they leave my dh's parents get here but thankfully they aren't staying with us. I'm kind of stressed about having company right away but everyone insisted on being here. I just hope they are prepared (as I've told them) to clean my house, cook and take care of us since that is the stipulation for being here so soon. My mom has offered to help out and that's why she wants to come so it should be nice since dh can't take any time off work. I'm just hoping baby arrives before my parents get here so we can have a more private birth experience. My mom wants to be in the room and dh is afraid she'll try to take over his role as my coach.


----------



## JessdueJan

Hope all you American girls are having a lovely thanksgiving :) 

My itching has got so much worse so they did my bloods again today and just had a call from labour ward to say my bile acids in my liver are high. Midwife is going to ring me tomorrow with a plan of action, not sure what this means but I know they told me on Tuesday when I had my original bloods done that shod they come back high they normally induce as soon as possible...nervous/excited!


----------



## sigh

Ahh i passed a little mucus yesterday and had a soft bowel movement (TMI). A little nervous now... I want her to stay in until atleast 12/1! DH and I both have a cold so we're trying to fight it as quickly as possible just incase! Another random person told me I'm having a boy...lol. I have my first check on Monday so I'll know a little more about what's going on then. 

So we've told people that we want to keep visitors to a minimum since it's our first and we need a little time to adjust. They probably won't listen but I'm hoping they do! I know the first week will have visits from both our parents, DH's brothers and their kids, my sister and her kids, and 2 of my friends. I'm more worried about the kids because they are ALWAYS sick. Hopefully that flu shot will protect her.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm 38 weeks today on Thanksgiving of all days! Doing our Christmas decorating tomorrow. I think the baby was confused by the noise of the family today because she was pretty still. Now that I'm home and relaxing I can feel her bopping around. Happy Thanksgiving!

As for visitors right after baby's birth I know there will be a lot. I'm hoping after a day or two the visitors die down a bit though. DH is taking about 2 weeks when the baby arrives so he can bond with us and do things around the house as I'll be recovering. I know my mom and mil will be offereing to come clean, cook, shop, etc and also come to cuddle the baby when they can. I know our grandparents and siblings, maybe some of our friends and aunts and uncles will come as well. But I really don't think they'll stay long especially if they see I am tired (so I'll be sure to yawn every chance I get to get rid of them:haha:).I really don't want to tell them no but as I said I don't expect them long anyway. I can't blame them for being excited to meet the baby so I'll just politely ask them to go after a half hour or so if they don't pick up my subtle hints. Most of our family live within minutes of us so they could always come back a different time and it wouldn't be too rude to send them away. I'm hoping I can get through delivery before we call anybody to let them know, including our parents, but I know I might want my mom in the delivery room when I'm in pain:blush: I tend to call her when I'm in any pain or ill. We will see how it goes, I guess it's one of those things I'll worry about when we get there. No use in worrying now!


----------



## Kelly M

JessdueJan said:


> Hope all you American girls are having a lovely thanksgiving :)
> 
> My itching has got so much worse so they did my bloods again today and just had a call from labour ward to say my bile acids in my liver are high. Midwife is going to ring me tomorrow with a plan of action, not sure what this means but I know they told me on Tuesday when I had my original bloods done that shod they come back high they normally induce as soon as possible...nervous/excited!

Oh Jess, hope everything is ok. Good luck! :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh Kelly, you must be nervous but its good they keeping eye on you!

Sigh.... Any news??


----------



## hopeful2012

My sister will be coming to stay with us when the baby is born, mainly because her husband is military and is deployed, but also to help out around the house. I think it's going to be nice because she will cook, clean, and take care of the dogs for us. Plus she will get to bond with the baby as she doesnt get to come around but a few times a year. My husband's busy season at work is now, so i know he is happy that she will be around to help me out. (Plus im thinking that they will do another surgery for the kidney stones after delivery, so ill have extra recovery from that). I plan to keep other visitors to a minimum for a while (i know my mom will be over often, but hopefully the inlaws and the other side of my family will come see her and then back off for a while). We already warned most people that we arent coming to the many Family Christmas's that we usually go too, as she will only be a couple weeks old. I also warned the one's that will be at the Christmas's that we will be going to that i dont want her to be passed around alot and that all the children are to stay back away from her... (we dont need any nasty little kid germs on my newborn) :)


----------



## sigh

Jess - any updates?

Hope you ladies are feeling well! I am back to being constipated and no significant blobs of discharge after that one (Sorry for the TMI!) so I'm back to being hopeful she'll be a December baby. I'm starting to get very crampy though and have had occasional pain in my tailbone the last few days...signs that she's coming? I just want one more week!!! Stay in there little one!


----------



## Kelly M

I have been super crampy for the last week too Sigh. I hope it means labor soon but not too soon. I am hoping for another week too seeing as how I now have a yeast infection. :growlmad: I'm so miserable! I think me and dh dtd too many times (3 times in 5 days) which is probably why. :blush: But, I was trying to bd a lot to soften up my cervix in hopes of not going overdue. I just want this stupid infection all gone before going into labor.

I have a baby shower tomorrow that I really don't want to go to. Almost everyone has cancelled after rsvping yes so it's kind of disappointing. It was supposed to be a co-ed shower and even my husband forgot to ask off work and can't come. I think like five people are going to be there and I didn't even want to have the shower in the first place but my friend insisted on throwing one. 

How's everyone else doing? Any more signs from anyone?


----------



## sigh

oh no Kelly! I had a yeast infection back in June and can't imagine having one now eek. Hope you feel better soon! 3 times in 5 days! me and DH haven't dtd since June... It just hurt too much! We're going to try a few times in December if she isn't here yet. I hope you have fun at your shower! 

So here's a weird question... Are you ladies grooming down there for delivery? I can't see what's going on down there so am not sure how i'll do it but didn't know if it was something I should do...lol


----------



## JessdueJan

Oh Kelly I feel for you with the yeast infection, I had one a few weeks back and it was so uncomfortable! Hope it clears up soon for you. Also hope the baby shower goes ok, hopefully you'll have fun once you get there :flow:

I'm heading in for a sweep at 9 this mornin then I am insisting OH take me on a 100mile hike until I go into labour! I hope this sweep starts things off because I really don't want to be induced but may end up that way if my bile acids in liver don't come down today when they take bloods. 

As for grooming down there I have just done my best to shave but I dread to think what it looks like, bit of a blind attempt checked over with a mirror :blush:


----------



## Kelly M

Glad you are feeling ok Jess. Good luck with your sweep! Hope lo arrives very soon for you. :)

Sigh, I know! We did it a lot! I've not been in the mood this entire pregnancy but I've read sperm helps soften the cervix so I told my dh we needed to start bding now so that by the time the baby is ready to come out, my body will be prepared. Needless to say, he didn't mind doing me the favor. :haha:

Yep, I'm feeling pretty miserable at the moment. I had a little crying episode last night just feeling sorry for myself and ready to not be pregnant anymore. Bad timing with this stupid infection! Glad to know I'm not the only one though.

Oh, and as for grooming, I blindly shave and it looks funny but at least it keeps the area maintained. I can't shave everything like I used to because some areas of my skin are way too sensitive now so I do the best I can. And now, I won't be shaving at all until I feel all better. I just hope I get a chance to tidy things up before labor.


----------



## ImSoTired

I tried to shave about 2 weeks ago but it didn't go well. I missed a lot as I just can't see down there and I got some ugly razor burn as well. I need to get DH to just trim it a little but he is hesitant and says it looks fine:shrug:. 

I'm ready to not be pregnant anymore also. I've been crying a lot just worrying about everything and wishing it were all over. My bp is always fine when I go to the doctor but I feel so stressed. I really wish it were over and the baby were here:cry: I'm tired of stressing and waiting.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## hopeful2012

My sister is going home today! I know that she's coming back in like a week and a half, but its been nice having someone at the house with me while the DH works and now ill be by myself. I guess i will try to pass the time by cleaning and wrapping Christmas gifts. I still have some to buy too, so maybe i can get all that done before the baby gets here. My DH bought us a 3 day, 2 night trip that we can use to go to several places over the next year. He said he figured we would be ready for a short trip around Valentine's Day. We'll see! Im not sure ill be ready to leave my baby then. 

I think that i may try to trim my girly areas, but i have sensitive skin and shaving would make it worse as then i would have a nasty looking rash. I was crampy all day yesterday and still having slight bits of mucuosy discharge. I go back on tuesday and i know the OB is planning to check me then, so we will see what he says. Part of me is ready for her to come this week and the other part wants her to wait until my sister gets back...


----------



## sigh

I just had my first cervix check and she said the baby's head is so low that it's pushing my cervix behind so she wasn't able to reach it. No news here... booooooo.:growlmad: I was hoping to have some quantitative results!


----------



## Kelly M

It's ok Sigh, just remember you could efface, dilate and go into labor all at the same time so the checks don't even mean much. I wish I didn't know that I was 1 cm at three weeks ago. Even thought mw said not to get my hopes up, I did anyway. Not sure where I'm at now but even with cramping and strong bh's all week long, I'm still preggo as ever. I was really thinking I might go early. I won't have another check until 39 weeks.


----------



## hopeful2012

I was 1 cm on the 8th of November, too. They will check me again tomorrow at my appointment. Im trying not to get my hopes up either, but thats easier said than done, especially with all the cramping, braxton hicks, back pain, and hip pain I've been having all week. Im just ready to see what they say. There's also the possibility that the OB will want to induce this week or early next because of the kidney stones and medication that im having to take. So now im anxious to hear what he has to say! I mean we could have a baby by the end of the week and thats a very scary thought, even though the nursery and everything is ready. Im over halfway done Christmas shopping and almost finished decorating for Christmas, too. I dont know what i want- part of me is ready for her to be here and the other part is scared and wants to wait until my sister comes home in 11 days...


----------



## Kelly M

Oh, good luck Hopeful. Hope you don't have to be induced and baby just comes on her own. 

I just got back from my mw appt. and the mw said, as she was feeling my belly, that this baby is just like me, long and bony. That made me smile so big! :) I'm dying to know what he is like and she gave me just a little image of my baby to hold onto. I don't mind birthing a long baby, just not a fat baby. :haha:

Feeling so emotional today. :cry: It's my birthday and my dh is at work so I'm just home alone with not much to do. I was going to have lunch with friends but they never called. In all fairness, we had dinner with them last night for my dh's bday (yes we are a day apart) and kind of celebrated mine too. But, really was hoping baby would come on my birthday. It would be the best gift ever!


----------



## cookielucylou

Aww happy birthday kelly.
Mine is monday and thats the only day i would rather baby didnt decide to arrive.


----------



## Kelly M

cookielucylou said:


> Aww happy birthday kelly.
> Mine is monday and thats the only day i would rather baby didnt decide to arrive.

I wouldn't mind a little less attention on me for my birthday because now I'm just getting older and there isn't much to look forward to for my birthday. I thought it would be nice to be able to celebrate lo's bday instead but he's determined to have his own birthday. Tomorrow would be cool because then it would be my husband on the 26th, me on the 27th and baby on the 28th. But I'm pretty positive that won't happen. I can only hope for 12/12/12 then. :)


----------



## hopeful2012

So the doctor said everything still looks great. Unless little miss priss decides to come before then, i will be induced on Dec 6th! Im excited and nervous at the same time. EEK! 1 more week!


----------



## Kelly M

Wow, so exciting Hopeful! You are going to have your baby so soon! :)


----------



## sigh

Happy birthday Kelly!!! Hope you had an awesome day :)

Hopeful - wow Dec 6th! so exciting! 

I'm on high alert over here... been having poking feelings in my cervix area. VERY weird and making me nervous. I'm not ready for her yet! I wonder if anyone in our group has had their baby! Hope you all are feeling good.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hi ladies
Had my little boy today at 4:39am weighing 7lbs 4oz. He is perfect. I'll update more tomorrow!


----------



## toothfairy29

Congrats blu my due date buddy!!!! Have posted to you on snowflakes too but I think you're the first on this thread to have your little one!? We can't wait for an update!! Xxxx


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations blu! 
I'm feeling awful this morning with tummy ache and feeling sick, OH has offered to stay home with him but i said i'll be ok-there isnt really much he can do to help :( Its woke me up a few times through the night and i've been so uncomfy.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hugs cookie! Do you think it's a bug or something happening?


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats Blu!!!! xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

Congrats Blu!! 

I had a little boy at 3.36 this morning. Weighing in at 6lbs 15oz, we have called him Kaiden William David and he is perfect! 

:flow:


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations Jess :)
I dont know what it is, i've had similar a few times so could just be baby pressing on stuff.


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay!!!! Congratulations jess post photos when you can xxx


----------



## JessdueJan

https://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy225/jess89_bucket/5157BB55-7400-4F10-9EBC-03C17D6C5A05-12584-000008AC48FB4E41.jpg


----------



## JessdueJan

Sorry if it's massive, don't know if resize worker on my phone xx


----------



## cookielucylou

Aww gorgeous bubba-he looks so peacefull.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh jess he is just perfect!!! What a sweet little face!!!! Gorgeous!! Well done xxx


----------



## sigh

Congratulations Blu!!!!! Hope you're feeling ok!

Congratulations Jess! Hope you're feeling ok too! He is PERFECT!!! so sweet :)

Cookie - Feel better! I think you're next :)


----------



## Kelly M

Yay! Congrats to Blu and Jess!!! Hope you all make a swift recovery. Jess, your baby is so beautiful! Can't wait to hear your stories of how it all went down. 

Cookie, hope you get to feeling better! Maybe you are next like Sigh says.....:)

Wow, it's so exciting, the rest of us are all so close. 

I'm feeling extremely normal today. :coffee: In desperation, I went galloping yesterday. All it did was hurt my back so I won't be doing that again. I just heard that my sister and her 4 yr old and 1 yr old are going to try and come visit with my parents in two weeks. I'm really scared of her kids getting the baby sick. Plus, that's so much family to have in town right when the baby is born. I love them to death and want them here for this special time, but I really hope that lo comes early so we can a few days with him to adjust and have a private birth. It's going to be madness, I'm stressing out! Not to mention, we have a small apartment and they all want to stay with us. My sister said she would get a hotel when the baby comes but until then that would be five adults, two kids and a dog in my tiny apartment. There is literally no room for that! I told her no basically.


----------



## cookielucylou

OH has just got home so he has DS and I've come up to bed as very achey also now. I hope baby waits until I feel better before coming.


----------



## nickibrum

Wow our first babies! Congrats blu and jess :D hope U are both doing well. 

I've still got no sign of lo arriving. I have to finally start taking it easy, no more long walks or rushing around the shops. Completed all the Xmas shopping and wrapped all the presents. Just waiting til Saturday when I can put up the tree. Hope ur all ok! X


----------



## BabyForMe83

Ohhh he's just beautiful!! Congrats Jess!! xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Blu and jess congrats! 

Sorry for those of you feeling ill and having family stresses. 

Nothing new here. Just waiting for any sign that baby is on the way. I had a doctor's appt yesterday and nothing had changed from last week.:wacko: The doctor scheduled me for a scan on fri to check bab's sizeto determine what he wants to do. I hope she comes soon because I am just so anxious! I can't wait to meet her and I'm as ready as I'll ever be!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## hopeful2012

So i have had a very lazy day today. I just havent felt like doing anything, and of course now i feel crappy because i didnt do anything all day. I need to clean the house, install the car seat, recheck the hospital bags, and wrap christmas presents. I just dont feel like doing anything. I know im scheduled for induction on next thursday, but it still seems so far away. Im at home by myself with no one but two dogs to talk too. DH is working long hours right now. Im sorry for the pity party! Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## hopeful2012

I decided to post the pictures of our nursery now that we have almost finished it. We still have to put up a picture and butterflies over the changer and her name and bible verse above the crib. We decided to put Jeremiah 29:11 (For i know the plans i have for you, declares the Lord, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.) above the crib. Im just waiting on those to come in...
 



Attached Files:







nursery 1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 5









nursery 2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3









nursery 3.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









nursery 4.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









nursery5.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sigh

hopeful - so cute! she'll love it! I know what you mean... I work from home and its just me and the dog all day. DH comes home, sits in front of the tv then goes to the basement to play video games... so it's just me sitting here, trying to do stuff by myself. :nope:

Here are a few pics from our maternity shoot... The cd is downstairs and I only uploaded a few. I need to take some nursery pics.
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/604087_10100383588657156_861605866_n.jpg
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/63373_10100383579854796_1242832498_n.jpg
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/16203_10100383577539436_1622942062_n.jpg
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/483490_10100383605762876_269519391_n.jpg


----------



## Kelly M

Hopeful, your nursery is adorable!
Sigh, love the photos! What a sweet family and your bump is super cute. The one with your and your oh's hands plus the dog's paw on your belly made me laugh so hard. :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Due date today!!!


----------



## sigh

Happy due date cookie!!!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy due date cookie! Great photos ladies! 

Come on babies!! We're all getting impatient waiting for you now!!!'


----------



## hopeful2012

I almost went to the OB assessment last night. I was having horrible lower abdominal pain (felt like cramps) and when i tried to go to the bathroom, i ended up puking. I was miserable. I told my husband that i was going to lay down with the heating pad and if it didnt go away in an hour we would go. It eased off right about the time we went to get ready to go. Im still having twinges every once in a while, and not feeling very good. I dont know if she is going to wait until our induction date. 1 more week!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I loved the dogs little paw on your belly too. Very cute. Nice pics!

Nice nursery hopeful!

Cookie happy due date!

My due date is a week away and baby seems awfully comfortable in there. I was crying last night because I have no signs of impending labor *at all*. I have that awful feeling I'll be pregnant FOREVER! I'm sure it's normal and she'll come eventually but I'm having a really hard time being patient right now. Unfortunately we had a death in the family and were attending viewings and a funeral the past few days and I am absolutely sick and tired of everyone asking me how I feel and looking at me like I'm some sort of freak show and I'm HUGE! Why do people have to point that out, like I haven't noticed? I just can't take it anymore and I really want this baby out now! I have a sono tomorrow to see how big the baby is and surely the doctor will decide whther he wants to induce or wait it out or if he's at all concerned about anything.I'm so anxious and upset:cry:

Hope you're all well.


----------



## Kelly M

Yay Cookie, happy due date! 
Hopeful, I sure hope you are feeling better soon. Sounds so not fun.

Imsotired: I know exactly how you feel. I'm so impatient, it's driving me crazy. And it doesn't help that everyone's already asking, "Had that baby yet?" Even my husband said on his way out the door today, "Call me if you go into labor." I replied, "Nah, I was just going to go the hospital and have the baby all by myself and not tell you." So over it! Want to meet my little bubs now!


----------



## nickibrum

So.....im in hospital with high blood pressure (147/105) :(

So....im getting induced today n won't be leaving the hospital without our baby boy. I'll keep U all updated. Wish me luck cuz im a bit of a nervous wreck right now. Always thought id be at home for the first part if labour. 

Xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Sorryit didn't work outlike you planned Nicki:hugs:. I hope it all goes well and that you and baby will be fine. On the bright side, you get to meet your little man! Best of luck!


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh nicki at least you're in the best place! Good luck and keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## Kelly M

Oh Nicki, I was just thinking about you this morning. Hope everything goes ok for you as I'm sure it will. That's so exciting that you will be meeting your baby so soon! I know it isn't how you hoped it would go but at least there's an awesome prize at the end of it all. :baby:


----------



## hopeful2012

Good luck Nicki! I hope all goes well for you. Im sure they will take great care of you and your little one. Keep us updated.


----------



## sigh

Nicki - good luck! Everything will be fine!! So excited for you!

I'm trying to enjoy my last week of pregnancy but it's hard esp when it took me 10 minutes to figure out how to get out of bed this morning. Her head is so low that i can feel her in my inner thigh and the area in between my legs is soooo sore that I sometimes have no control over moving my legs. It's getting worse by the day! and my nose is still stuffed from the cold I got last week. Other than that I'm doing peachy! lol How are you ladies feeling?

Did you ladies get your dh/oh a gift? I wanted to get my dh something to give him on the day she's born. I wrote him a letter and have it in my bag but am going out to find something today... maybe a frame?


----------



## hopeful2012

Sigh- I thought about doing that too, but i cant think of anything to give him...Im trying to enjoy this last week too, but im also stuffy and i have to pee every 2 minutes. Im so bored sitting at home, but luckily a couple friends called yesterday, so one set came to eat with us last night, we're going out to eat with another set tonight, and tomorrow i think some may be coming over for a little while after the big football game. I also have a family get together tomorrow morning so i shouldnt be too bored this weekend. I also have presents to wrap, but i may save that until next week, so i have something to do. Funny story- My dog (a little white fluffy brat) decided last night that he wanted to sit in my lap. This dog is not a lap dog- he flat out refuses to be held, be close, or anything most of the time, but out of the blue he gets up and gets in my lap and stays there. It was so out of character that i went to make sure that the hospital bag had everything in it and put her carseat and bag by the door. I was so scared that he was trying to tell me something, but nothing ever happened. I did however make sure that the carseat is installed in in the car. LOL! I'm supposed to be induced next thursday, but i have a feeling that she is going to decide to come sooner than that just because we scheduled it...In the meantime, she is either staying in my ribs or on my bladder...SO Uncomfortable...


----------



## Kelly M

Sigh: I want to get my dh something but we are broke and even though he's done a fabulous job putting up with me and taking care of me we aren't doing Christmas gifts for each other this year either. Not anything big anyway. We always say we aren't spending money on presents for each other and then end up getting each other a little something small. I think though, that giving him this child is gift enough. :haha: I told all my family their presents will probably be cards with photos of the lo this year and I got my sister's kids stocking stuffer items and that's it. We are so poor right now with me being out of work. I think it's a cute idea though and you should do it. A photo frame would be sweet so he could put a pic of the lo in there. :)

Hopeful: I'm doing the same thing. I'm trying to spread out my plans over the next two weeks so I have something to do everyday. I'm having lunch with a friend today, Sunday, and Monday and Saturday I have a loooong over due haircut. I'm trying to have at least one thing planned every day so I don't go crazy waiting for this baby. Plus, I want to see all my friends one last time before I go into hiding for the next couple of months.


----------



## JessdueJan

Hope things are going well Nicki!! :hugs:


----------



## nickibrum

I had planned a small hamper n poem but that hasn't worked out! Lol. Got my bed, just waiting to be examined now. 

Sigh, it won't be for much longer. Only a few more days of uncomfortableness. Im the opposite, he isn't low down yet, only 3/5th engaged so ill be in labour for ages and they have predicted he will be around 8lbs something. Ouch!! Lol


----------



## sigh

OH good luck Nicki! It's so exciting - you're going to be a mommy in a few hours!!

So my friends cousin had her baby on the side of the road in a car. 9 lbs 6 oz, he just slipped out into her sweatpants, NO TEARING!! amazing... both are doing fine. Crazy story but made me feel better since she said it wasn't half as bad as she thought giving birth would be.

I ended up running to Babies R Us and buying DH this with a 20% coupon so it came out to $7.99...https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4439589&prodFindSrc=search
It's actually a really nice frame, esp for the price! I figured he could keep it on his desk at work or something. My hip went out in the store and teh cashier asked me if I was ok or needed an ambulance. I must've looked like crap lol. I was going to pick up DH some winter scarves for xmas but couldn't walk :nope:.


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki I hope all is going well for you.

Sigh I'm feeling uncomfortable as well but little girl isn't as low as yours. I'm getting a headache and pain in the neck the past few days so that is my newest, strangest symptom. Also very congested. As for a gift for DH I would love to get him something but money is tight here as well. I'm not sure he's getting me anything either (though I'd be thrilled with a flower or something). He did however get baby a teddy bear as it's sort of a tradition in my family that the daddy always brings a gift for his new baby. I will just be giving birth as my gift to the both of them. It should suffice, I hope.:haha:

I had a sono today and a surprise NST. Baby is approx 6lb 15oz so a great size really. NST was new to me but they just wanted to monitor baby a bit and see whether or not I was contracting at all. I may have had 1 or 2 mild BH that it picked up on and baby was fine for about 10 min. Then she must have moved and I lost her. I buzzed for my nurse but she didn't come so i only got a 10 min NST as opposed to the standard 15-20 min. Doctor said everything seems fine though. Still barely dialated and 50% effaced. Baby may have dropped back down a touch. Other than that no signs of baby making an appearance but still hoping it's soon. I'm really excited to meet her. Dec 1st would be a lovely birthday....I wish.

Hope you're all well!


----------



## hopeful2012

I think im going to make my DH a cute basket (New Daddy Survival Kit). So far i have thought of snacks, magazines, diapers, wipes, and a picture frame to go in it. Im going out to eat with a friend tonight and then meeting my mom for a quick shopping trip (we have another friend who's baby shower is tomorrow) so i guess i will pick up everything then and put it together next week while he is at work. I didnt think i was going to get my paycheck this week as my disability paperwork hasnt gone through, but i did! So i will be ordering a couple christmas gifts tonight, too...So glad to cross some stuff off my list!

Good Luck Nicki!!! Hopefully it wont be much longer until you meet your little one!


----------



## Kelly M

That sounds cute hopeful. :)

I've been super super uncomfortable all day today. I'm soooo crampy and having tons of bh's. I woke up with this strong pelvic pressure and discomfort that has lasted all day long. I'm hoping it means baby is engaging further but holy cow, I just wish labor would start or all this pain would go away. The contractions kind of make it hard to breath. It's so frustrating because I feel like I'm just on the edge, about ready to begin labor and then nothing happens. I soaked in a warm bath and that helped momentarily. Fingers crossed it's a sign of something happening really soon. :) Anyone else getting a lot of contractions?


----------



## sigh

I am! I'm so confused... about to post in the 3rd tri board. my dr said true contractions are extremely painful and are painful in your back but my mom didn't have pain for hers... I'm going to post and see what these ladies say.


----------



## sigh

I posted but some of these women probably think I'm stupid or something... I really think I'm going to be walking around oblivious to the fact that I'm in labor. I think I have a high tolerance for pain... I walked around with an inflamed appendix for a week and didn't have the normal symptoms for that so I'm afraid I'm going to end up having the baby in the car! My mom thought she had indigestion that wasn't going away and drove herself to the hospital. They could see the head when she got there and she said it just suddenly hurt (only when it was time to push). Something is definitely different though... but the cramping is less now...


----------



## Kelly M

Sigh, I knw what you mean. Your mother is a rare case I bet but it sounds like that kind of thing is definitely possible. I keep thinking, what if I'm like 6 cm and don't even know it. I feel like he's falling out the bottom today. Also, I'm afraid my water will break without me knowing it. It could easily happen on the toilet or in the shower. I guess the only thing to do would be get checked by the Dr. if you think this might be it. Hope you feel better soon or labor gets going. :)


----------



## cookielucylou

That is my worry too that i wont realise soon enough. The morning of the day DS was born i went to our mw unit for a sweep but got sent to the hospital for high bp. Got there after lunch and was put on a monitor which showed regular contractions and when the mw asked if i could feel them i was like oh i just thought they were mild bh's. They let me go about half 5/6 as they thought i still had ages and i was back in and he was born at 8pm-i was fully dialated and ready to go when we arrivied back at the hospital at half 7. 
My waters also didnt break until half hour before he was born so thats not always an indicator.


----------



## nickibrum

Still nothing to report really. They checked me afew hours ago (not pleasant) and the pessary has to stay in for another 8 hours. I have started contractions but nothing worthwhile. 

If this doesnt work I then have to work out do I try again 2mora or do I have a c section. No idea what to do. Honestly wasn't prepared fir this at all, never mind this type of choice :( having my fur babies has made it a nightmare aswell as oh is obviously with me most the time. 

Nightmare! 

Hope everyone is ok! Xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh I know what you mean. I THINK I have a high pain tolerance also but then again it's hard to tell because obviously I can't feel what other's are feeling, only myself. I have had many painful things happen to me though and considering, I think I handled them all fairly well. And I have heard that some women don't feel the pain until it's nearly time to push. How do you think those women on 'I didn't know I was pregnant' give birth on the toilet!? They obviously didn't feel a ton of contractions before they had the urge to push. It happens. 

Anyway I have also been having a lot of BH. Last night I had a ton of them. They were timeable but I didn't time them because I was waiting for some sort of pain to come with them. They were only mildly painful but crazy uncomfortable. I was hoping it was the start of something but when I went to bed the stopped:wacko: I've been doing a lot of squatting and walking to try and get her to engage a bit more and maybe get my cervix opening/softening. It may be working because I get that sore shocking feeling in my girly area. I really wish she'd come because I'm so tired of going to the doctor twice a week:nope: Come on babies!

Nicki hang in there and good luck!

Hope you're all well!


----------



## cookielucylou

So i think something is happening! I woke up about 20mins ago with sharp pains down bellow and feeling the need to poo, went down to the loo and have got bloody tinged mucas. Had more shooting pain while i was down there then had another when i come back up. If there contractions the last one was 6 mins from one before and lasted about 50seconds.


----------



## sigh

ahhh cookie so happy for you! hope you're doing ok! 

Nikki - hope you're ok! thinking of you!

Nothing here...bh contractions woke me up twice last night (that's never happened before). I was fine most of the day and am crampy with a lot of bhs again. I guess I must be over doing it during the day so time to relax. Right now dh and I are looking at names... can't figure out the middle name.


----------



## cookielucylou

Thanks Sigh :) We still havnt decided a boys middle name-we best get thinking now as our yellow bumpy has turned blue! He was born at 3.55am and is already a champion breastfeeder :D
The contractions stayed mild and then i felt like i needed a poo, had a stronger contraction and felt his head there so asked if i could push and he was out in one!


----------



## nickibrum

Congrats cookie!! A little man! :) 

the second pessary worked so now im waiting for a free room before they break my waters. Had a good nights sleep. Contractions are still occuring but more when I stand up. 

Hopefully he will be here later today! X


----------



## toothfairy29

Wow cookie!!!! Well done congratulations that was fast xxxxxx


----------



## sigh

yayyyy cookie! Congratulations on your baby blue :happydance:

nikki- I hope you're doing alright! Goodluck today, can't wait to hear your good news next!

everyone else doing ok?


----------



## hopeful2012

Im doing okay this morning, even though last night was rough! I thought for sure that we were heading out to the hospital about 1 am when i woke up with a sharp lower abdominal pain. It lasted about 1 minute and then went away and came back 10 minutes later. I started to time them more thoroughly and they stopped. I was just achey after that. It happened again later- but ended up with me just feeling like i had a stomach virus and after several trips to to bathroom (Sorry, tmi) it stopped. I got like no sleep last night and the poor DH was scared to leave me to go to work today. Im so ready for her to get here, so this can stop! I dont mind getting up several times a night, but im tired of hurting and puking. 

Congratulations Cookie!!!! Post pictures when you can!

Nicki- I hope everything goes great for you today!


----------



## sigh

umm so I got some blood. I'm feeling crampy but Its pretty constant... I called the doctor and she told me to time the contractions so I asked her how since my belly is hard all the time and the light cramping is constant. She couldn't answer my question lol. So I'm just sitting here now feeling like I'm about to get my period. Baby is moving around enjoying my confusion.


----------



## cookielucylou

Good luck sigh, hope that is it for you.


----------



## sigh

whatever it was has stopped. I'm laying down now resting... I guess my body is just prepping.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats Cookie!! xxxx

AFM, no real signs yet apart from really strong BH's. I'm so ready to have this baby but I think I may go overdue! :(


----------



## sigh

Someone told me some statistic that most first time moms are due date or later. I sat and thought about pple in my family and that actually seems to be the case for most of them. The nights are getting ridiculously uncomfortable but I think I can hold out for a few more days... I wouldn't mind a due date baby or 12/12/12! I have an appointment tomorrow so hopefully they can actually find my cervix this time and give me some news... I'm getting tired of hearing "Could be today, could be a week". Until then, I'm working off the couch, sitting on towels incase something pops. Good times! lol

How are you guys doing? Any guesses on who will be next? I'm thinking toothfairy or hopeful!


----------



## toothfairy29

Ha ha!!! Sigh I so hope you are right! I am typing this whilst bouncing on my ball! Haven't posted on here much recently. To be honest I'm even boring myself with my stop start contractions without telling you girls about it too! 

Latest update.... Due date tomorrow.... Had 12 hours of period pain Lowe back ache and irregular tightenings which stopped at about 10.30am today. Really thought it was game on this time but......no!! Am exhausted and frustrated! Have a sweep tomorrow if still here!


----------



## JessdueJan

Congrats on your little man Cookie! 

Hope baby's make an appearence for you ladies soon :flow:


----------



## sigh

toothfairy - does bouncing on the ball speed along the process? I've only heard of eating spicy food, taking a walk, sweeping/vacuuming, and sex... just curious :)

Jess - How is your little man doing? LOVE the name Kaiden! I had a dream we had a boy and now I'm thinking I should look at some boy names just incase...lol


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats on the new babies here and the ones that are on the way. Surely I'll be going overdue. I have still been having random BH's especially in the evening but then they just go away. I'm really really emotional and still nesting like crazy. Get an occasional sharp pain but they go and don't turn into anything. It's probably just because my body is battered. I have a hard time even rolling over in bed:cry:! So ready for this to be over....

Hope you're all doing well. Good luck to you all as it sounds like you all have promising signs of upcoming labor.


----------



## hopeful2012

Im better today- i ended up resting alot better last night. It seems that i have alot of contractions and pain at night when i lay down at night to sleep. 3 more days until our induction date. I cant wait! 

Anybody else getting nervous that once the baby gets here that you wont know what to do with them. I keep having this crazy dream that the baby will be crying and i wont know what to do to make her stop. My husband thinks im crazy. 

I finished his basket to give him. Im gonna hide it in my truck and get my mom to go get it after Miss Marianne gets here. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## sigh

hopeful - YESS Im panicked about what to do when the baby gets here. I took classes but still feel clueless. I bought a book this week... Happiest baby on the block. Hopefully that will help somewhat! Marianne is a beautiful name! DH and I can't agree on one.. we're still between Eliana and Leela. I guess we'll figure it out once shes here.

imsotired - hang in there! sending baby dust... or in this case labor dust your way lol :dust:


----------



## nickibrum

Hey all, just an update from me. 

Ethan James was born on the 3rd Dec at 10.15am. I was in labour for 20hrs before i had to have a c section. Highly recommend the gas n aid and epidural! Never got a chance to use the tens machine.


----------



## sigh

Nicki - congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you! 20 hrs... u are my hero!! hope you're feeling ok!


----------



## toothfairy29

Huge huge congratulations nicki!! Hope you're both doing well?


----------



## toothfairy29

It my due date!!!! Where the **** is my baby????!!! 

Am going for a sweep in a couple of hours.... It'll be the first time I've been checked internally. I swear if she tells me nothing at all is happening after all these episodes of contraction I'll punch her straight out!!!!!!


----------



## BabyForMe83

awwww! great news! Congrats Nicki!!

toothfairy- I have absolutely no faith in my midwives anymore. They didn't even mention a thing about offering me a sweep @ 40 weeks! I was really hoping baby would come before my next appointment (Friday) so that I don't have to deal with them anymore. I'm so fed up!


----------



## JessdueJan

Nicki congrats on your little man, love the name Ethan!! :flow: 

Sigh, my little man is doing great thanks, settling in lovely! We had quite a bad night last night being up for feeds every hour and a half but that was our first bad night so no complaints here :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations Nicki, fab name and birthdate :)
It was my birthday yesterday so if my bubba had waited one more day we would have shared a birthday.


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh ladies I am so upset

Just back from midwife. I had to beg for a sweep as she was going to leave it another week. I am 1-2cm dilated cervix anterior and fairly low(usually very high) but long and hard still. She said she could touch his head and seemed to think she had done a good sweep.

BP was 130/100, then 120/90 then 130/88 so I avoided having to go in to be monitored AGAIN as it came down whilst there.

She was concerned about growth though as have measured 38 weeks for 3 weeks now. After calls to the hospital and speaking to various people there she was told that there was no point sending me in as they wouldn't do anything?? They would not do a scan after full term??? Even though I have been having blood pressure issues.

Then she phoned L&D to book my induction........ sorry for language but for a full 2 f***ing weeks!!! 18th December!! Despite high BP, slowed growth and me being 40 years old. They just would not budge on this unless my BP becomes unstable!

So I have been sent away feeling pretty powerless and like no one will take my concerns seriously. Midwife tried her best but she could not do anything. She is coming to see my again Saturday to repeat sweep if nothing has happened. She just stressed to go get checked if have any reduced movement.

What do you all think? Is that any progress at all internally or is labour still days away?? Would you be reassured that baby is just lower so measuring same? 

Am getting lots of cramping and brown discharge after sweep though!


----------



## sigh

toothfairy :hugs: Happy due date! Hang in there! My friend had her baby in Sept and was 0 cm dialated and 60% effaced and was told it would be atleast another week. She went into labor the next day, so it's different for everyone!! The growth is usually just an estimate so I don't know why they had to freak you out like that. I hateeeeee people like that... I was told twice in April that I'm having a chemical pregnancy by my old doctor... i want to go back to that office and shove my belly in her face lol. That really sucks that they scheduled you 2 weeks out! Have you thought of trying natural ways to induce?

Cookie - happy birthday!!! What a nice gift :)

Have my appointment in an hour. Hoping they can find my cervix this time.


----------



## sigh

Holy crap that was painful. Dr had to reach around the baby's head to find my cervix but she got it this time, despite me yelling ouch! 2-3 cms dialiated 80% effaced. She said could be today, could be 2 weeks from now... no way of telling. She also said baby is measuring small at 37 weeks, but it's normal.


----------



## toothfairy29

Thanks sigh! Sounds like good progress for you!

I'm still having contractions since sweep at 10.30am (now 5.30pm) I got awful lower back pain about 2 hours ago. Have had a bath and paracetamol and has eased back a little. Tightenings became more frequent in bath so have been timing for last hour. They are 3-4 minutes apart and pretty strong. Uncomfortable but not really pain apart from in the back.

I don't know what to do!?! Have had so many false alarms this week or 2?


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats Nicki and to all of those new mommys so far!

Toothfairy I am as fed up as you. I'm seeing my doctor twice a week for internal exams:wacko: I feel as though I go to be molested regularly:cry: I have effaced a bit more and baby keeps moving in and out of my pelvis but I'm still only barely dilated. He just keeps having me make more appts but I'm so tired of it to be honest. As long as my cervix cooperates between now and friday I think I'll be a good candidate for induction soon. My doctor won't let me go much over 41 weeks but it still feels like it's hopeless and forever away. What I'm truly hoping for is that I go into labor on my own before my appt on friday.

I had another NST today because I was running around like crazy this AM and hadn't noticed much movement so the nurse insisted I be monitored. Baby was still a bit stubborn but when she began kicking it was high in my ribs and very painful. These NST's are actually quite stressful to me and I'm getting more stressed and more anxious as time goes by without any progress. I don't think I'm mentally able to be pregnant this long with how I worry and all. I need to get her out soon for both of our health and sanity!

I'm not worrying about what to do with baby when she gets here. I have worked with children for years and I know what to do. The problems I know I will have are getting the hang of BF'ing, sleep deprivation, and possibly some depression as I've had it before. Also the baby will be there all of the time which will be new to me as I've always been able to send them home after a while. But other than that I'll figure it all out. I'm not worrying much about that. I'm more worried now about getting her out soon and healthy!

I'm just so nervous and overwhelmed right now. So hard not to cry.:cry:


----------



## sigh

Ooo Toothfairy - sounds promising!! fx-ed for you!

Imsotired - sorry you're feeling blah! You don't live that far from me so you're probably having gorgeous weather today too. You should go for a nice walk - I heard it helps induce labor!

my bhs have gone back to only a few a day so I'm back to feeling "meh". Don't see anything happening anytime soon here. I'm bleeding again but it's from being jabbed by the Doctor... she told me to expect it. So I guess in the meantime I'll try to preoccupy myself with projects around the house. Thursday is my last day of work since I saved enough vacation days to cover the rest of December wooohoo! 

Did you ladies buy a humidifier for your nursery? I thought it was only used for when the baby is sick or congested but someone told me I need it in the winter. If so - do you have any recommendations on a brand?


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh ladies I am sorry you are having a rubbish time like me! 

I ended up calling the hospital who told me not to go in until contractions were so painful I couldn't talk. They also said you can get contractions after sweep as irritates cervix and then can stop as it calms down. I aren't getting any worse so am guessing this is the case for me. Am just so so sick of stopping and starting. I must be driving my poor hubby mad! Hope we all hve good news soon xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Tomorrow is my due date. No signs of anything. So nervewracking. I hope something happens soon. I feel like I'll be pregnant forever:wacko:

Thanks sigh, I did go on a short walk around the yard and I got some pains in my cervix and a few BH but nothing else. 

Toothfairy I know how upsetting it is. I just hope that we all bring home our happy, healthy babies soon. I'm very impatient to meet her at this point.

Hope you're all well!


----------



## sigh

I went for a long walk with DH yesterday to enjoy the nice weather and had some BHs at night. One had shooting pain in my back so I thought something was happening but then it stopped. Mind games!!! I'm ridiculously uncomfortable at night but I still hope she comes on her due date or after. Its my nephews bday today (5th) and i have a friend with a bday on the 7th who is already calling my baby her "mini-me" so I don't want her to be born on the 7th because it's getting annoying. So hopefully she'll hold out for a few days and come this weekend or early next week! Until then I'm trying to soak in every kick and wiggle because pple keep telling me I'll miss it.


----------



## Kelly M

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on in a while and don't have much time to read previous posts as baby has arrived! My water broke at 3:15 am Saturday morning and he was born Sunday at 12:43 am after a very long and stressful labor in which I ended up with an epidural. Carter is 8 lbs, 20.5 in long and a healthy baby boy! I'll post a birth story later. For now, I'm gonna try and take a nap as lo is down (fingers crossed). Soooo tired........ Hope you ladies catch some of my labor dust!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey, how is everyone? 

Im still in hospital. Im struggling get lo to breast feed which is getting me down a bit. The ventriculomegaly has also shown up some worries so mote scans and hospital appts twice a week. 

Im so exhausted n just want to go home. I want my husband next to me during the nights to help me with Ethan. Just so emotional.


----------



## sigh

Nicki :hugs: I hope you and your little man are home soon!! Thinking of you!

KellyM - Congratulations! Can't wait to hear your story!


----------



## cookielucylou

Is there anywhere on the forum we can all move over too? It would be nice to keep in touch with everyone on this thread :)


----------



## sigh

cookie - great idea!

Here are some nursery pics... not the best but just quickly snapped a few.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3693.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3698.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3699.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3701.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_3700.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats KellyM and Nicki I hope you'll be home soon:hugs:. That's the part I'm dreading also, is being kept in the hospital.

Cookie The 'december snowflakes' have a parenting thread. I'm sure they'll let everyone with December babies in as they are a nice bunch of ladies. I'm waiting for my turn to join! Or if someone wants to start another that'd be lovely also!

Sigh, *Beautiful* nursery! Great job! Your little girl is very lucky to have such a creative momma! 

I'm just feeling little girl wiggle under my ribs and wondering how I can get her out soon:wacko: Feeling like a crazy woman and hoping it happens SOON and naturally. Come on baby!

Hope you're all well and having a great day!


----------



## cookielucylou

Sigh that nursery is gorgeous. 
I'll go have a look for the snowflakes one, i did gatecrash the pregnancy thread when i knew Hayden was going to be a december baby.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Hey ladies. Haven't been on much in the past week trying to get a handle on this new mom thing coupled with recovering from the c-section. 

Congrats Kelly, Nicki and Cookie. I hope I haven't missed anyone.

Hang in there ImSoTired. Your little one will be here before you know it!

Beautiful nursery Sigh!

Yes, come on over to the December Snowflakes parenting thread. Although some of our little ones arrived early and came in November and im sure some will come late and end up as January babies but all are welcome!


----------



## hopeful2012

Congratulations to all the new moms! My induction date is tomorrow at 7 am...Im getting nervous now! Im so ready for these last few hours to go by so i can go to the hospital and get things started. Im so ready for my princess to be here. Im really hoping that we get to come home on saturday- as my brother in law (who is deployed) will be available so that he can at least see her through the computer...My family has been calling all day to check on me...My house is spotless, dogs had a bath, bills paid, etc... I have nothing else to do but wrap a few presents- so im sitting here by myself watching Tangled! LOL! Hope everyone else is doing good! Ill try to keep everyone posted when she gets here! 

PS- If i havent said it before- thanks to everyone on here. You ladies have really helped me keep my sanity through this pregnancy and it really helped knowing that i wasnt alone!


----------



## Kelly M

I posted my birth story over in the birth announcements forum. 

Nicki, I know what you mean. Breastfeeding has been really hard for me. Lo is starting to get hang of it as am I but it's stressful. I am in soooo much pain with feeding it's tempting to give up but I preserver for him (and me). Good luck. I heard it takes a couple weeks for it to get easier. I hate wishing away this sleepy newborn phase but holy crap it's the hardest thing I've ever done! When people tell you it's hard, you can't even fathom until you experience yourself.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Happy Due Date ImSoTired! xxx

Hope all you ladies are doing well today! Congrats to all who have had their precious babies by now and labour dust to the rest of us!!

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow- spoke to her today and she said we could "discuss" having a sweep... I guess that means I wont be getting one tomorrow :(
Oh well, bubba will come in his/her own sweet time and I'm trying my very best to be patient...


----------



## toothfairy29

Happy due date I'mso and hood luck today hopeful!!

I had my bloody show this morning. Huge clump of dark brown snotty stuff. Nothing has happened since though!!


----------



## hopeful2012

Im at the hospital now. Just waiting for them to check me and start the drugs. Ill keep everyone poster as i can.


----------



## sigh

Good luck hopeful!!! :hugs:

Fxed that this is it for you toothfairy!!

imsotired and babyforme - happy due date! your little bubs will be here soon, hang in there!


So I got some real contractions yesterday, every 10 mins for about and hour and then they went away. They were definitely painful... I had shooting pains in my butt and thigh. I'm back to being symptom free again now so I'm thinking she'll be a due date baby or later.


----------



## ImSoTired

Good luck hopeful!
Toothfairy I hope this is it for you.
Happy due date to you also babyforme!
I can't believe that it's my due date and I have no sign of baby coming. I'm absolutely an emotional wreck and the past few days everyone is calling and asking me how I am. It's frustrating and I feel like it's never going to happen. I'm also a nervous wreck. Just feeling so blah. I have nothing else to do!:cry:Hoping baby comes soon as I'm feeling terribly crazy.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## BabyForMe83

Hold on in there ImSoTired! I'm getting all the "has it happened yet?" calls too. I can't wait to meet baby and find out if I'm team pink or blue. I'm trying to just relax as much as possible and take comfort in the fact that it really could be any day now.
I'm the same as you, no signs, no mucus plug, bloody show or anything! Maybe we'll be the ones where everything happens at once! My fingers are crossed for you hun we shall have our bubbas very very soon so please dont stress :hugs:


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Happy due date ladies.

Good luck hopeful.

Fingers crossed that this is it for you toothfairy!

Ladies just fyi, I had more signs and symptoms in the days leading up to than the day of. I never had a bloody show and didn't loose a lot of plug. All of my contractions were the weekend before and not.ag single contractions the day my waters broke.

Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh girls!! I agree with blu! I've been having stop start contractions for days and as I said lost my bloody show this morning and absolutely NOTHING!!!!! Mega frustrating!!! I don't think the signs mean much, I also don't think any of these self induction things work! I've tried most of them apart from castor oil and NOTHING!!!


----------



## sigh

My pregnant friend in Georgia sent me this link. She's planning on going to this restaurant if she passes her due date. The recipe looks yum... might try it this weekend! https://www.scalinis.com/Bambino.htm

In India, they recommend eating papayas, mangos and pineapple to naturally induce labor.

So eggplant parm followed by a fruit salad? :pizza:


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks everyone. I just feel absolutely awful. I've cried everyday for at least a week. I have everything done that I can possibly have done and now all I can do it wait. I'm not very good at waiting and being patient especially in the state I'm in. I just feel like I'm losing my mind and I worry more and more as every day passes. I have yet another dr appt tomorrow and then again on Mon. I dread going to the stupid OB everytime now and I think it's some sort of weird torture. I just want to be put out of this misery and meet my baby. I've been waiting for so long and I'm just going crazy. I hope something, anything happens soon so I can at least stop feeling so hopeless.:cry:


----------



## sigh

Something may be happening here... im getting pretty bad radiating back pain but its not always during a contraction. Baby is moving around like crazy so sometimes i think its contraction is starting but it stops. I realllllly didn't want her to come tomorrow so fingers crossed she holds off until 12/8.


UPDATE -never mind...it stopped. Lasted about 2 hrs.


----------



## kellycontrary

Congrats Kelly Cookie and Nikki! amazing news so happy for you (and a bit jealous!) 

This is such an exciting time and I feel like im on tenderhooks all the time at the moment! I had a midwife appointment on tuesday, her words to me were that he is 'deeply engaged' and she doesnt expect me to go massively overdue..if at all. but we know they get that wrong constantly!!!

Im booked in for a sweep on the 18th so Im hoping things will get going around then. I always had in my head id be 8 days late and go into labour on the 18th anyway - I found out after I told my mum this that I was also 8 days late so maybe its a sign!!:winkwink:

She did put my mind at rest though, as I really didnt want to be induced 2 weeks overdue which would be xmas eve. but they only let me go over by 12 days - which means Ill be induced on the 22nd if all else fails. So fingers crossed, if all is well, ill be home at least by xmas day!!!:baby:

How is everyone coping with symptom spotting? Im driving myself crazy. I was relaxed about it, but last night was the first time I thought 'crap, is this the start?' I just felt different and was alternating between mild period cramps and mild back ache. There wasnt a definite start or finish to it and clearly not very painful so I just left it. Im having loose bowel movements too which is a good start! especially as Im now suffering with piles (sorry!) After going to the loo I felt much better and was able to sleep so I guess its just my body playing tricks on me. 

Today I feel ok again and he is moving around like no ones business making me very uncomfortable!! I wonder who will be next?!!!


----------



## hopeful2012

Marianne Elizabeth made her appearance at 4:08pm yesterday. 6 lbs 2oz and 19 inches long. Doctor said she looks great. Will post birth story once i get home as its long. We're both doing good now, just trying to get the hang of breastfeeding. Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## kellycontrary

congrats hopeful! as soon as I posted 'i wonder who will be next?' i went back and read some other posts and realised it would be you probably! xx


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh well done hopeful xxx


----------



## Kelly M

Congrats hopeful! Let me tell you, breastfeeding is HARD HARD HARD. Me and Carter are just now getting the hang of it. It's so tempting to give in and ff but stick with it! I promise, it can be so rewarding. The pain is excruciating but it's starting to get less painful for me and when we do have a good nursing session I feel so proud that I was able to provide that for my baby. I am slowly starting to learn who he is and that makes my anxiety go down a bit as I can predict his pattern a little more. In a couple of weeks it should be pretty established I hope. Good luck and persevere! :)

Labor dust to the rest of you ladies!!!! :dust:


----------



## BabyForMe83

ooooh congrats hopeful!!!!

I'm almost scared to post this as it may all just turn out to be a false alarm! But been getting contractions from about 2am last night. I think I probably managed to sleep through most of them and only noticed the ones that happened when i was awake turning over or going to the bathroom. I woke up properly around 7am and have been acutely aware of them ever since! Saw my midwife at 12:30 who told me she wont give me a sweep because she thinks I'm in early labour and will have the baby over the weekend. Baby's head is fully engaged and the contractions are painful enough that i need to rock/sway through them. I haven't started timing them yet- waiting for them to be more intense.... fxd this is it!


----------



## JessdueJan

Congrats hopeful :happydance:

Hope this is it for you babyforme...keep us updated :)


----------



## sigh

hey ladies. Congrats hopeful! 

fxed for you babyforme!

I'm in the hospital. Started getting regular cramping around 3 am with light bleeding/spotting. Didn't think it was contractions because my stomach wasn't as tight as my bhs. But it was. Got the epidural an hr ago....
HIGHLY recommend it. Now just waiting to push.


----------



## BabyForMe83

oh wow! good luck Sigh! Can't wait to hear your LO has arrived!


----------



## Kelly M

Sigh, good luck! So exciting! Pushing is the best part. I highly recommend the epidural too. I was all about natural child birth but I found out it is not for me. The epi is a god send! :)

Hope this is it for you babyforme!


----------



## JessdueJan

Good luck Sigh, hope it's all going well! 

I couldn't get an epidural in time with this LO but had one with my first and definitely recommend one, so much more painful towards the end of labour this time around x


----------



## nickibrum

Congrats hopeful! That's great news :) 

I finally made it home yesterday. Said I would self discharge myself if they didn't! Lol. I'll write my story asap. Tomorrow I get to put up my Xmas tree! So excited xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Congrats hopeful!

Babyforme that sounds very promising, congrats.

Sigh congrats to you as well.

Nicki glad you got to come home!

I'll surely be the last here to have my baby.:wacko: The doctor said there was no change at my appt today. He also said that I'll have the baby by NEXT weekend which I think means he plans on inducing me on Thurs or Fri. I'm still very anxious and emotional but all I can do is sit here and wait. :nope: I hope she chooses to come this weekend as I can't bare to go to another doctor's appt! I had an upset stomach this AM and was hoping something was happening, even a clearout, but it stopped. 

Hope you're all well!


----------



## sigh

Imsotired - hang in there! Drs are wrong all the time... My friend had her baby a day after the Drs told her it would be atleast another week

Babyforme - goodluck!

So no name yet but she was born 12/7 at 2:31 pm. Dr told me earlier this week that she was measuring small (37 weeks when she was 39+) and will prob be around 6 lbs but she ended up being 8lbs 4oz, 21.25 inches... We were shocked to see how big she is. Had between a 1st and 2nd degree tear so feeling the ouch! She's having trouble with breastfeeding as well but we're making progress. Will post pics soon!


----------



## toothfairy29

Sigh congratulations!!!! Well done, can't wait for photos and a name!

Good luck babyforme!


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh big Congrats! Can't wait for an update!

As for me Dh and I dtd last night. I had been having BH all night so I figured it couldn't hurt. The BH's seemed to go away afterward and I fell asleep. I woke up at 330 just uncomfy and unable to sleep even though I was tired. I think I may have napped on and off between 445 and 7 but no good sleep.At some point I began cramping like AF cramps. I am a bit constipated and when I tried to go to the bathroom this morning I think I lost a bit of plug and when I wipe it is reddish brown. Still cramping here and there and I think I may be getting some weak yet still kinda painful contractions. Early labor maybe? Hoping to become a mommy this weekend sometime. Fx'd!

Hope you're all well and having a good weekend!


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations ladies!


----------



## Kelly M

sigh said:


> Imsotired - hang in there! Drs are wrong all the time... My friend had her baby a day after the Drs told her it would be atleast another week
> 
> Babyforme - goodluck!
> 
> So no name yet but she was born 12/7 at 2:31 pm. Dr told me earlier this week that she was measuring small (37 weeks when she was 39+) and will prob be around 6 lbs but she ended up being 8lbs 4oz, 21.25 inches... We were shocked to see how big she is. Had between a 1st and 2nd degree tear so feeling the ouch! She's having trouble with breastfeeding as well but we're making progress. Will post pics soon!

Yay Sigh! Congrats! A healthy size like my boy. :) I had a second degree tear and this stuff sucks! It still hurts almost a week later and last night I ripped my stitches open getting into the car so now it's excruciating. Hope you heal faster than I. 

Here's some pics of our lo. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.787177742986.2069970.65502381&type=1&l=3298e1cb47


----------



## BabyForMe83

Congrats Sigh!! I'm so very happy for us all!

That was it for me! I'm team pink! Had my little girl at 11:47am on Saturday! She's absolutely gorgeous and weighs 8lb 2oz. I'm totally in love and in awe! It still doesn't seem quite real! I'll try and post my birth story when I can but right now I'm still waiting to be discharged.
Fxd crossed for you ImSoTired! My partner thinks it all started because we dtd and I'm pretty sure he's right! Keep us posted! Xxxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!! So pleased for you!

Is there only me and I'mso that have yet to pop????? I'm sooooo frustrated :-(


----------



## kellycontrary

toothfairy29 said:


> Congratulations ladies!!!!!!!! So pleased for you!
> 
> Is there only me and I'mso that have yet to pop????? I'm sooooo frustrated :-(

I'm slightly behind you but I'm still waiting too!! Fingers crossed for us that it happens in the next couple if days....


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats ladies. Im still here stalking, just haven't had much time to post lately. 

Fingers crossed that your little ones make an appearance soon!


----------



## JessdueJan

Congrats sigh and babyforme! Wonderful news :flow:


----------



## sigh

fxed for you ladies waiting. 

We named her Eliana Diya (pronounced dee-ya). Here are some pics!

Having some challenges with feeding and her losing weight... really frustrating but hopefully she gains some in the next few days!
 



Attached Files:







atur-008-1.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









atur-014-1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 2









atur-007-1.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









atur-001-1.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## JessdueJan

Aww sigh she is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly M

Oh my gosh Sigh she is soooooo beautiful! Hope you get the hang of breastfeeding. I'm still struggling as well. I was sobbing last night trying to feed him for over an hour. Good luck. :)


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh sigh!!! She is totally gorgeous!!!!! Seriously!!

I went for 3rd sweep today and midwife wouldn't do it as his head was not engaged!! It was last week but was -3 today. Did anyone go into labour without baby being engaged?


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats Sigh! 

Toothfairy my lo wasn't engage when my waters broke. Never really dropped that much in labor either


----------



## cookielucylou

I feel so overwhelmed today :( OH is a courier driver and was supposed to be put on a short evening run so that he was only gone for a few hours at a time this week but today he had a phone call asking where he had got to as he was supposed to be at work this morning. We were just on our way back from the mw so he basically went home, got changed and went to work leaving me home alone all day with a 25month old and a 9day old unexpectedly :( 
Obviously i knew it was going to happen soon but i feel it was dumped on me and i'm not ready to be home 6 days a week on my own with 2 of them especially when OH has only had a week off work. I'm exhausted now from crying all day and neither of my boys will go to sleep.


----------



## JessdueJan

Oh cookie :hugs: I know the feeling, OH went back to work when Kaiden was 5days old and much of my first days at home with both boys were spent in tears on the phone to OH. All I can say is you soon get used to it, Kaiden is now 12days old and I enjoy our days just the three of us :) hope your boys have settled and your managing to get some rest x


----------



## hopeful2012

Im still struggling with feeding to. Sometimes its so easy and others (especially at night) she just cries and wont eat. I sat in my glider and cried for over an hour. Im so hormonal right now, i cry at anything. Today it was because i realized that marianne is 5 days old already. Ill try to post the birth story and pictures tomorrow as i still havent had any time to get on the computer.
Cookie- i know how you feel. My husband was supposed to go back to work tomorrow, but while i was in tears last night i told him i didnt want him to. Im upset that he will be missing so much. My sister is here but she is only so much help. My husband officially became a firefighter today and got callled out about the time i was going take a bath and a nap... so no nap for mommy again.


----------



## Kelly M

hopeful2012 said:


> Im still struggling with feeding to. Sometimes its so easy and others (especially at night) she just cries and wont eat. I sat in my glider and cried for over an hour. Im so hormonal right now, i cry at anything. Today it was because i realized that marianne is 5 days old already. Ill try to post the birth story and pictures tomorrow as i still havent had any time to get on the computer.
> Cookie- i know how you feel. My husband was supposed to go back to work tomorrow, but while i was in tears last night i told him i didnt want him to. Im upset that he will be missing so much. My sister is here but she is only so much help. My husband officially became a firefighter today and got callled out about the time i was going take a bath and a nap... so no nap for mommy again.

I feel the same exact way! I'm crying all the time, wondering if I'll ever feel normal again. I dread night time as lo has more trouble eating at night and he can't latch on my left breast for some reason so it's all engorged despite me trying to pump it off a little. At times I think we really have the hang of breastfeeding and last night it was like he forgot how to eat. I tried to bf him for almost two hours and gave up. I was sobbing and had dh give him a bottle of ebm and he only ate about an ounce of it but it had been almost five hours since his last feed by then. My dh went back to work the next day after we got home from the hospital. It sucks! I can't wait for this newborn phase to be over. I just don't feel like myself most days. :wacko:


----------



## sigh

Kelly M said:


> hopeful2012 said:
> 
> 
> Im still struggling with feeding to. Sometimes its so easy and others (especially at night) she just cries and wont eat. I sat in my glider and cried for over an hour. Im so hormonal right now, i cry at anything. Today it was because i realized that marianne is 5 days old already. Ill try to post the birth story and pictures tomorrow as i still havent had any time to get on the computer.
> Cookie- i know how you feel. My husband was supposed to go back to work tomorrow, but while i was in tears last night i told him i didnt want him to. Im upset that he will be missing so much. My sister is here but she is only so much help. My husband officially became a firefighter today and got callled out about the time i was going take a bath and a nap... so no nap for mommy again.
> 
> I feel the same exact way! I'm crying all the time, wondering if I'll ever feel normal again. I dread night time as lo has more trouble eating at night and he can't latch on my left breast for some reason so it's all engorged despite me trying to pump it off a little. At times I think we really have the hang of breastfeeding and last night it was like he forgot how to eat. I tried to bf him for almost two hours and gave up. I was sobbing and had dh give him a bottle of ebm and he only ate about an ounce of it but it had been almost five hours since his last feed by then. My dh went back to work the next day after we got home from the hospital. It sucks! I can't wait for this newborn phase to be over. I just don't feel like myself most days. :wacko:Click to expand...

This is happening to me as well. She won't latch to the right breast or she'll try to latch and shake her head and get frustrated... or she'll latch for a few seconds and then scream her head off. I'm wondering if the right side is clogged or something. I pumped for the first time today and it barely came out of that side, despite the fact that I'm engorged. We have to go to the dr again tomorrow because she has lost too much weight and the dr wanted me to supplement her with formula, which I really didn't want to do. I keep crying because I feel like I'm failing her...:cry:


----------



## cookielucylou

i tried talking to OH last night about his work and how i'm not ready to be left so long with both kids and he just said i was being nasty and stormed off. How is saying i need more time being nasty? 
It was an awful day yesterday and both boys wouldn't sleep until gone 2 and then kept disturbing all night-how is that good for any of us? And both boys want mummy when they wake up-DS1 screams if OH goes to him in the night.

The baby kept wanting to feedall night and making himself sick-is that normal? He also has a doctors appointment this morning as his left eye has been sore and sticky.


----------



## sigh

cookielucylou said:


> i tried talking to OH last night about his work and how i'm not ready to be left so long with both kids and he just said i was being nasty and stormed off. How is saying i need more time being nasty?
> It was an awful day yesterday and both boys wouldn't sleep until gone 2 and then kept disturbing all night-how is that good for any of us? And both boys want mummy when they wake up-DS1 screams if OH goes to him in the night.
> 
> The baby kept wanting to feedall night and making himself sick-is that normal? He also has a doctors appointment this morning as his left eye has been sore and sticky.

Aww cookie that was messed up of him :( He is probably just taking his stress out on you.

My cousin had the same problem and found out her son had acid reflux the first few months.


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Seems as if we are struggling a little but don't feel alone. We will all get through it. My DH only had 1 day off from work when baby was born. I was still in hospital. My first day home by myself was a mess and I hadn't even managed to shower when DH got home that evening. I'm having to express milk because lo will not latch any more but that's ok as long as he is getting my milk. It's still hard, especially as a ftm (not to mention c sec recovery) but I am hopeful that things will get better each day.

Hang in there ladies. :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

After having contractions all day Saturday I finally went to l&d at 9pm. I was still only 1cm dilated but they kept me because my contractions were so strong. By 7 am I had completely dilated. The doctor broke my waters at about 5 i think. honestly, looking back on it is a little foggy. Anyway, Caitlyn Isabel was born after only 34 minutes of pushing at 8:04 on Sunday morning. 7lb 7oz. 19in. She is beautiful and perfect.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

However, like you ladies I'm having issues with breastfeeding. She isn't peeing as much as I think she should and is jaundice. I just don't think I'm producing enough and my milk hasn't even come in, it's still colostrum. She also gets frustrated and shakes her head trying to latch sometimes. My nipples are sore and I've found using a sheild to be easier but at the same time I feel as though I'm failing her because she isn't as healthy as she could be. I'm not sleeping at night barely at all and I'm crying constantly. 

Will post pics and birth story eventually...just so busy!

Congrats to all of those who've also had their babies!


----------



## Kelly M

Yay! Congrats Imsotired! I bet she's beautiful. Don't feel like a failure, I sure did but I figured out it wasn't my fault. It's just tough to breastfeed and I still can't get lo to latch on my left breast but he's doing just fine despite that. Good luck, we are all in the same boat! :)


----------



## hopeful2012

I posted my birth story and pictures on the birth announcement thread under Miss Marianne is here.


----------



## toothfairy29

Is there only me left now to have the baby?? 9 days late so far :-(


----------



## kellycontrary

toothfairy29 said:


> Is there only me left now to have the baby?? 9 days late so far :-(

Nope! I'm still waiting too.... Surely you will be any day now x


----------



## toothfairy29

Hey Kelly!! You'd think wouldn't you!!!!! I've had 4 sweeps and making incredibly slow progress to be 1-2cm soft and 50% effaced. Had bloody show 1 week ago. Losing little bits every day since. Keep having a few hours of tightenings that just stop! I'm booked for inductions on Tuesday although midwife said today she didnt think I'd get that far. To be honest I am past hoping for anything else now! 

How are you bearing up? It's torture isn't it??


----------



## kellycontrary

Oh bless you! Must be so frustrating for you - I'm frustrated at only 4 days overdue!!!! I have a sweep tues and if all else fails ill be induced on sat 22nd. I have my fingers crossed you won't wait that long but good luck for Tuesday :) xxxxx


----------



## BabyForMe83

ooooh she's beautiful ImSoTired! We had the same due dates and our babies were born within 24 hours of each other! I know what you mean about feeling you're failing. Just as I was about to be discharged the pediatrician did a check and found that she had low blood sugar. I had to be moved up to another ward and had to top up her breast-feeds with formula milk. Some of the midwifes were so harsh and uncaring and we got so much conflicting advice everytime the shift changed. I couldn't wait to be discharged. Now we're back home and things are still rocky but I know its a steep learning curve.

Persevere ladies... it's hard, my nipples are sore and cracked, my hips are still displaced and sometimes I can hardly move, last night I got no sleep whatsoever, the endless baby visits and inconsiderate people who just turn up, or those that turn up late, those that dont wash their hands and have to be reminded and all the little things that seem to bring me to the edge right now... they all fade into the background when I look at my little girl.

We can handle this xxx


----------



## kellycontrary

SOOOO frustrated!!! Im desperate for something to happen soon, even if its to stop the boredom! I dont know what to do with myself all day and Im so impatient now to meet my boy!

The only plus is that my husband is back at the fire station in london until tomorrow and gets the coach up and back, so by not going in to labour I havent made it difficult for him to get home if he decides to come in the middle of the night. He is back tomorrow, so Im hoping something will happen then!

What ive tried; pineapple, a walk (albeit not very long...far too difficult!) and my dad made a fairly spicy curry last night. I know two midwives and as well as my own midwife they have both told me - *'what gets baby in, gets baby out' -* to try sex because of prostaglandins in the sperm which has the same effect as the doctors/midwife doing it artificially to induce labour. Might give it a go tomorrow although its the last thing that I feel like doing!!!

I keep having false starts which keep tricking me! started lats saturday, intermittent back ache and mild period like cramping. Its been like that all week, never very intense, always bearable and never with any real regularity. The last couple of days has brought on more difficulty walking - feeling a sharp pressure in my lady bits which isnt relieved whatever position im in and also makes it uncomfortable when I need a wee!! also feeling that bum pressure which im assuming means hes moving more into position.

ladies who have had their babies now - sound familiar? Everyone is different I know but Id love to know that this all is a sure sign that im about to go into labour!!


----------



## toothfairy29

Joseph Oscar bell born today 15/12/12 at 2.21am weighing 7lb 10oz! Emergency section but we both ok. He is he cutest thing ever will upate fully with photos soon xxxx


----------



## kellycontrary

YAy!!! Well done toothfairy xxxx :)


----------



## Blu_Butterfly

Congrats ImsoTired, Hopeful and Toothfairy! Sooo pleased for you ladies!!!

Fingers crossed that you are next Kelly.

And yes, bf is soon hard. Hang in there!


----------



## Kelly M

Yay toothfairy! Glad you and baby are ok. Congrats! :)


----------



## Kelly M

Here's a few more pics of our lo. https://i49.tinypic.com/9zu3yr.jpg


----------



## toothfairy29

What a cutie Kelly! I'm just home from hospital. Couldn't get enough signal to post from there. Will update with photos when this little man decides I can move without him screaming and I get the laptop out. 

Kellycontrary any news with you?


----------



## ImSoTired

Wish I could keep up with you all! Baby keeps me very busy! 

Kellyc sounds very promising! The night before my contractions began Dh and I dtd. I don't know if that's what started things up but it mkay have been! Good luck!

KellyM your son is beautiful!

oh and congrats tooth!


----------



## kellycontrary

Hi ladies, after a long and (slightly traumatic!!) labour where I ended up with an emergency section, Connor Sean Stroker arrived at 10:38 this morning weight 8lb 10 and as cure as a button! Totally shattered, started early labour at 2am yesterday morning enough that I couldn't sleep through it! so not slept as yet! Will post pics and birth story soon :) xxx


----------



## toothfairy29

Yay!!!!! Well done Kelly! Sounds like a similar time that I had! Yet to post photos and do story as can't get a second to go on laptop!!!

Well done xxxxxx


----------



## nickibrum

Woohoo Kelly! Sorry I haven't been keeping in touch. We have so many hospital visits its a bit crazy. 

Im finding breastfeeding really hard. Had to resort to formula last night to give my poor nipples a rest. Ethan has a swallow latch so its very painful!


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies will see if this works! Posting from iPhone as can't get time to go on laptop!! Hopefully photos will attach! 

Brief birth story. Baby's head was actually sideways all along and wedged behind pelvic bone. This wasn't discovered til the emergency section. He has a little cut behind eat where they took blood through cervix when he was in distress, obviously this should have been on top of head so you can tell how far off he was!

As I posted, waters broke at 10.30am Friday with mecronium. Straight to L&D where monitor showed distress heartbeat. Consultant Decided to induce aggressively with drip to get him out ASAP. Full blown labour from 2pm. All day baby setting off alarms, consultant said we'll reassess in couple hours etc. midnight had epidural, only 2-3cm and this is when they did blood test of his head. Consultant struggled to find bony landmarks through cervix of head so did portable scan to check position and even now could not tell something was wrong. By 1.50am heart was causing enough concern to be whisked to theatre for emergency section. Even though had had epidural I could feel as started section so had to have a GA. Joseph Oscar was born 2.21am. Apgar 7 so just needed bit of waking up. I lost a lot of blood but otherwise both totally fine!

Wound is sore, boobs are sore but he is worth every second and a small price to pay!

Was told all those contractions I got was probably labour starting for real but nowhere for him to go! Just kept jamming his head into the bone hence the distress and mecronium in water!

Phew! Hope this posts after all this! Will only let me post one photo at a time so more to follow xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## toothfairy29

1st bath
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## toothfairy29

Today at home 3 days old
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kellycontrary

Toothfairy 
Oh my god, your story so similar to mine!! Will post when back at home xx ps gorgeous pictures :)


----------



## ImSoTired

wow tooth and kellyc sorry to hear you both had such tramatic birth stories but I'm sure you're glad to have had healthy babies. Beautiful pics tooth!

Caitlyn keeps me super busy! I've been feeling a lot better emotionally though and much more positive about being a mommy. I still worry and get very little sleep but we're working on all of that. DH is a huge help and I dread him returning to work! Breastfeeding is really hard but I think we have the hang of it. The baby seems to eat more frequently when I exclusively bf so I'm not sure she gets enough. I have begun to supplement with occasional formula bottles and pumping breastmilk. It also helps when I don't have to sit around and wait to feed her every hour or every other hour. Got to go get her changed.

Hope you're all well


----------



## Kelly M

Imsotired: bf babies eat more often not because they aren't getting enough but because bm just doesn't stick with them as long as formula. Formula takes longer for the baby to digest so that's why they feed less often when fed that vs bm. My lo eats every two hours and it's exhausting! He still thinks 3 am is awake time and last night he was up from 2 am to 5:30 am, so needless to say I'm super tired too.


----------



## sigh

Congratulations ladies on your Little ones!!!!! Imsotired & Toothfairy - BEAUTIFUL children!!! KellyC - congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!!

I've been stressed and a little overwhelmed but things are getting better. Eliana lost too much weight so we've been back and forth with the drs. I wasn't producing enough milk at first and would cry because she was hungry and it broke my heart but I think it's getting better! She's finally gained some of the weight back and is only 4 oz from her birthweight! We're hoping to get her there by next week. Breastfeeding has been a challenge. She's finally latching on but wasn't doing it properly so my nips had blisters,cracking and bleeding ugh. I've been focusing on getting her to latch properly and my nipples are finally healing. I've been taking hot baths at night, followed by soaking my nips in saline, then covering them in a little breastmilk and letting them airdry, then covering them in lansinoh. Within a day of doing this, they started healing! I wipe them off with a warm washcloth before feeding her. I also found out that my insurance covers having a lactation consultant come to our house and let us know what we're doing wrong so I think I'm going to take advantage of that. I got 3 hrs straight of sleep last night which was a first... she's usually up every hr or so for food. It's all worth it though... can't believe I'm a mommy :)

Hope you all are doing well! post more baby pics!! :flower:


----------



## kellycontrary

ok - so im posting this over on announcements but here is Connor Sean Strokers birth story :) apologies this is long and perhaps might scare people waiting but I know that this was an extreme and not ideal situation that doesnt occur that often anyway!!

Woke up around 2am on Monday 17th with some stronger than before period like pains and back ache. Ignored them for about an hour as ive had it before - but this time, it stopped me from returning to sleep. Eventually got up at 5am and as I stood up had a bit of a slow leak - but didnt really think too much of it!

by about 7ish, Id had a bit of a show and leaked some more and pains hadnt gone (but hadnt been timing them) so was pretty sure I was in early labour at this stage! decided to have a shower whilst I could and change and sat down to try and relax and watch some tv. must've dozed off as I woke up soaked - yelled at husband - I literally couldnt stop myself going and new that my waters had properly broken!

About half an hour after that, had to put on the tens machine as they had started to break the bearable pain threshold (to this day dont know if it worked or not as was too frightened to take it off!) 

Held out using the tens machine until around 11am and couldnt take it anymore. we called up and they asked me to come in an hours time - purely because my waters had broken. I think if not, they would have asked me to hold off - I felt like the pain was pretty bad, but Ig uess they knew it was too early!

Got to the hospital at 12 and was suffering at this point and trying to contain myself! I was only 1-2cm dilated so they asked me to go home and come back at 6.30 to be induced (again because my waters had already been broken and they didnt want to leave it too long) they gave me something for the pain(cant remember what that was?) so was sent home. stronger contractions until I felt I couldnt bear it and was back at the hospital at 6pm again! 
checked - only 3cm!!! but they wanted to keep me in anyway to monitor me. Given more of the same drug and left for a couple of hours. They did run me a bath but I couldnt bear the thought of floating - felt like I needed to be grounded somehow!

Checked again at 8.30 - they finally decided taht I was somewhere between 5-6cm but I was 'stretchy' and that was a good sign. Id always planned to try and walk around as much as possible during the early stages but had felt unable to. the midwife really wanted me to progress quicker so asked me to walk the wards which I did with the alternate help of my mum and husband! it did help between contractions but was bloody hard work stood up contracting!!!! given gas and air at some point between 8.30 and next check at 11.30 which helped but then didnt after a while....

Checked again at 11.30 and I hadnt progressed at all so at this point I was offered pethadine. Id orignally said I didnt want it but wanted the option of an epidural but unfortuantely Id have to be moved to a different ward for an epidural so I accepted the pethadine! coped on this for another couple of hours and was checked again at around 1.30 and still hadnt progressed...

infact, when checked he had got his head into an awkward position and they were concerned he was distressed. if anything my cervix had 'swollen' and actually my dilation had probably regressed a bit!
they decided to move me to the other ward to be checked by a doctor. It all gets a bit blurry then - was put into stirrups but the pethadine had worn off and they had only just given me a new dose so I was coping on just gas and air - and struggling! feet in stirrups was terrifying as there were several docs and midwives int eh room all wondering what to do, they then turned the stirrups so that I rested on my left hand side which was unbelievably painful. they hoped the contractions this side would move him - sadly not!

so they decided to do a procedure to draw blood from his head to find out how 'acidic' he is. apparently this tells them whether the baby is too distressed to take the hormone to progress the labour quicker. his heart rate kept dropping rapidly during each contraction and they werent willing to continue at the little rate i was progressing. I could feel them empty my bladder etc and enter whatever it was to draw blood but it was alla bit blurry!! was sucking on gas and air like no bodies business! 

Next thing I know I was being asked to sign a consent form to do an emergency c section. I think I wouldve signed anything then just to get it over with and make sure he was ok!

c section - spinal block didnt work - ended up having a GA which wasnt ideal but he was born at 10.38 and I was woken to meet him at around midday. He weighed 8lb 10 and is just perfect!!! They wanted to keep us in longer for observation - mainly because my waters ruptured a full 24 hrs before he was born and because thy thought I had a chest infection because my heart rate kept dropping and they thought my breathing was shallow on one side after being checked. but after obs for a day, they said I was fine to go home!! 

Finding it hard not being as mobile as Id like with the stitches but luckily I have a wonderful husband who has really helped out - gets him for me when I need to breast feed and does all the nappy changes!! cant wait til I feel better to be able to get more involved and im feeling better each day. :)

sorry, pics arent great! and of course I dont think they do him justice. second pic is of me my husband and connor just after id come round from the GA - wasnt with it at all!!!
 



Attached Files:







398387_10151135325346302_359801685_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









62107_10151135325066302_1002875538_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









148677_10151135325071302_1248208177_n.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## toothfairy29

Oh my god Kelly!! Your birth story is almost identical to mine!! I know exactly what you went through and how you feel. He is here safe and sound now and what a cutie!!! 

Take care of yourself and keep sharing the photos girls xxxxx


----------



## hopeful2012

Here is a new picture. We had a christmas get together last night and she looked like a doll. Her two week checkup went great. She weighs 6pounds 12now.
 



Attached Files:







1222122216a.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kelly M

oh my gosh hopeful that is so adorable!


----------



## ImSoTired

Kellyc so sorry you had such a traumatic birth but so happy you and baby are well. Very cute pics everyone! 

Hope you all had a good holiday!

Caitlyn and I are doing well. We are getting the hang or breastfeeding but I am supplementing with formula as she gets very hungry with just the breast milk and I want her to keep gaining weight. I just hope I can continue breastfeeding for a few months as she obviously loves the bottle because it's less work. I'm pumping also so that helps. I still get emotional occasionally but I'm doing much better and adjusting to motherhood. I'm still not getting too much sleep but it is getting better. Caitlyn still tends to mix up her days and nights but she is sleeping a lot and eating a lot as well so I'm guessing it might be a growth spurt? I still just hope I'm doing things right and trying to keep up with everything.

I hope you are all well!


----------



## sigh

wow sorry your birth was so traumatic! I was lucky and had a fairly easy one... here's my birth story:https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...-birth-story-12-7-shes-here.html#post24247413


Hope you all are doing well. DH returned to work today and our baby is having gas issues so shes extremely fussy but this morning she smiled at me for the first time (a real smile and not gas related). I had my cell phone near me and got it on video. Her xmas gift to meeee


----------



## Kelly M

Sigh, that video is adorable! so cool that you were able to capture her first smile. I just got my first smile this morning after one of the worst sleepless nights ever. I also got my photos back from our newborn session with my photographer friend and I love them. He's eight days old here. Click this link if you want to see the album: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.790712993316.2070494.65502381&type=1&l=4407fb0f69


----------



## kellycontrary

Kelly they are gorgeous! love your profile pic :) my friend had some waterbaby ones with her first child,milo, and they are just amazing. Im going to get connor to do those in a a couple ofmonths time! x
hope all you ladies and babies are well x


----------



## toothfairy29

Sigh I just saw your video! It brought tears to my eyes! So gorgeous! Can't wait for my boy to smile back at me! What age was she?


----------



## sigh

toothfairy29 said:


> Sigh I just saw your video! It brought tears to my eyes! So gorgeous! Can't wait for my boy to smile back at me! What age was she?

Thank you! She did this on Thursday, when she was 20 days old. I wasn't expecting smiles for atleast another month so it was a pleasant surprise after an almost sleepless night. :)


----------



## Kelly M

sigh said:


> toothfairy29 said:
> 
> 
> Sigh I just saw your video! It brought tears to my eyes! So gorgeous! Can't wait for my boy to smile back at me! What age was she?
> 
> Thank you! She did this on Thursday, when she was 20 days old. I wasn't expecting smiles for atleast another month so it was a pleasant surprise after an almost sleepless night. :)Click to expand...

My lo did this the other day too, first smile after the worst night with no sleep what so ever. Made it all worth it! :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Happy I'm not the only one losing out on sleep still. Caitlyn has decided that she needs to be most awake and alert between 11pm and 3am:wacko: However last night she surprised me and when she finally went to sleep at 3am she slept until 830am and she went right back after eating! I am worried that she slept too long and haden't eaten in all of that time but she wasn't screaming to eat or anything just a regular cry and she was still quite drowsy even while eating. Should I worry or just let her sleep and eat as she wants? I'm not exactly sure. I really loved the 5 hours of sleep and would like more but not if she's going to be hungry. Also, I wouldn't mind if she went to bed a bit earlier and wokeup at 530 or 6 instead of 830. I just don't know what I'm doing.....!!! Sorry I'm rambling I'm just so confused since the baby came along.

Sigh your baby is beautiful and what a nice smile! Caitlyn does a lot of smiling in her sleep but I've seen her smile while she's awake though I'm not entirely sure she was smiling AT me?! I can't wait until she hits more milestones.

Hope you're all well and doing better than me.


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm wondering if i should be waking my bubba in the night? He has a feed around 11pm and doesnt wake me until about 4am sometimes he just stirs rather than waking for a feed then doesnt wake to feed until around 7am.


----------



## Kelly M

My dr said to not let him go more than four hours with out eating and to wake him if he sleeps longer than that. But, that was when he was first born, so not sure what the rule is for one month old. I would LOVE if my lo slept for five hours but anything more than that and I'd be worried and probably wake him for a feed, plus my boobs would be exploding by then. :)


----------



## sigh

I got a little over 7 hrs of sleep last night!!!!! LO finished feeding at 10:00 and slept until 3 am, then 4:30 to 7:15 am! I woke up feeling like a new person :) My dr told me to feed her every 2-3 hrs during the day and at night 3-4 hours is good but if she's gaining weight normally and having enough wet/dirty diapers we can go 5-6 hrs.


----------



## Kelly M

I'm jealous Sigh! Glad you got some rest. I'd kill for a four hour stretch. Lo wakes up to eat about every 2 to 2.5 hours at night and last couple days he's been eating every hour. Must be a growth spurt. He's starting to smile more and interact some which is so fun though! I'm really beginning to enjoy motherhood. :)

How is breastfeeding going for you ladies? Is it getting better? I've started to block nurse as my supply is still crazy high and my letdown so forceful that lo chokes so I'm hoping this will help.


----------



## sigh

Kelly M said:


> I'm jealous Sigh! Glad you got some rest. I'd kill for a four hour stretch. Lo wakes up to eat about every 2 to 2.5 hours at night and last couple days he's been eating every hour. Must be a growth spurt. He's starting to smile more and interact some which is so fun though! I'm really beginning to enjoy motherhood. :)
> 
> How is breastfeeding going for you ladies? Is it getting better? I've started to block nurse as my supply is still crazy high and my letdown so forceful that lo chokes so I'm hoping this will help.

Yesss I was soo happy but now she has only had a few 5-10 minute naps all day and has been fussy. I finally JUST got her to sleep at 5 pm by bouncing on a yoga ball while holding her. 

BF is sort of getting better here. I might have thrush though... having some burning pain and cracking... trying to fix her latch but will be calling a lactation consultant to help soon. I have a forceful letdown too and she chokes but I think my supply is low so she wants to eat after that but I don't have enough for her :( It makes me so sad to see her cry. When I calm her down she looks at me with those big eyes and her tongue out so I end up letting her feed but there's nothing there so she keeps pulling at my nipple and unlatching.


----------



## nickibrum

Hi all, still haven't got around to writing my birthing story. 

It turns out our little man has benign brain tumour creating a blockage which is causing water on the brain. He will have to have an operation but trying to hold out a bit longer. 

Bf is finally going well. He tends to feed for 20-45 mins. We did have to formula feed for a bit as he wasn't putting on weight. At night I use formula as he sleeps longer and he hasn't suffered from nipple confusion. we were only discharged from the midwife this week, finally back up to his birth weight. 

How was ur new year n Xmas?


----------



## Kelly M

Hey Nicki, sorry to hear about lo having to have operation. You are in my thoughts. Hope everything is ok. :) Glad bfding is going well for you and lo is back up to birth weight. Good work! 

My holidays were pretty much passed over as lo took the spotlight. Next year we'll be more in the spirit. :)


----------



## hopeful2012

cookielucylou said:


> I'm wondering if i should be waking my bubba in the night? He has a feed around 11pm and doesnt wake me until about 4am sometimes he just stirs rather than waking for a feed then doesnt wake to feed until around 7am.

my little girl does this too. I tried waking her, but she doesn't eat good then anyway,so now I just let her sleep.


----------



## hopeful2012

sorry nicking! I hope all goes well.
Marianne is doing great, and breastfeeding is going pretty well. we have bad days every so often. I started taking fenugreek to increase my supply and I pump regularly to. she will start at the babysitters in two weeks as I have to go back to work... I'm not looking forward to that, but she will be with family so I know she will be taken care of.
I went to the urologist yesterday to follow up on the kidney stones and stent. they told me on the phone that they would take it out in the office, so I arranged for my mom to keep the baby. We got there and had to pay the Colts just to be told that I needed surgery to get the stone, because it is too big to pass. they then changed their mind about taking the stent out. so I have to call and schedule outpatient surgery. apparently I will have to pump and dump for 24 hours after surgery, because of the anesthesia.
on top of all this my transmission went out last week and I to pay 2000 dollars to get it fixed.


----------



## cookielucylou

hopefull i'm glad its not just us-i feel a bit abnormal when mine pretty much sleeps through.
He does take a while to settle before bedtime though constantly wanting to feed, then not really wanting it and making himself sick because he has eaten too much. OH and I have been discussing acid reflux or similar as he gets very frustrated but he doesnt have any other symptons other than the frustration and being sick.


----------



## Kelly M

You lucky ladies! My lo is up every two hours, sometimes three and then he's usually up for about 45 mins to an hour. Last night he wouldn't go to sleep. I rocked him to keep him from screaming from about 7 pm to 11 pm! So tired!


----------



## sigh

Nicki - so sorry to hear that. I hope you and bubs are ok :hugs:

Hopeful - did they discuss using breaking the stone up with sonar (I think that's what it's called) so you can pass it? My coworker had this done and had success when she had a large stone. hope you're ok!

Cookie - We are on acid reflux watch as well. Baby has been screaming in pain because of gas and dr thinks she might have to go on zantac... we're waiting 2 weeks to see if she outgrows it. In the meantime I might try gripe water to see if that settles the gas issue.

1 month appt went well. She is now 9 lbs 8 oz so she has gained about a half a lb more than the dr said she should gain so she is caught up from her previous weight loss. I'm relieved but she constantly wants food and pulls on my nips during feedings and it hurtssss! (reflux symptom). 

I took some 1 month pics (attached). Can't believe how much she's grown!https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/248775_10100419772873696_1164898526_n.jpg
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/553176_10100419781701006_315604410_n.jpg


----------



## hopeful2012

they tried to laser the stone when they put in the stent, and it didn't work. so now they will just use a scope to go up and get it.
we had a rough night. miss prods woke up every hour to two hours wanting to eat. she finally had a 3 hour stretch this morning. I got so aggravated with the DH because he slept right through. I feel like he isn't helping enough, I know he has to go to work, but he always has something else to do on the weekend or at night. anybody else having these feelings? I also kinda feel like I'm a bad mom, because days like today I don't have any idea what to do to make her stop crying. I get aggravated easily and my patience is wearing thin.


----------



## ImSoTired

Nicki I am sorry to hear about your son's tumor but I'm sure they will take care of it and I'm hoping everything will be fine! Happy to hear you are doing well otherwise!

hopeful good luck with that stone!

Sigh beautiful pics! Your girl is putting on weight beautifully. Caitlyn is only about 8 lbs now and she was born 7lb7oz. She lost about 1lb though after leaving the hospital and was jaundice but has since been gaining but kinda slowly. The doctor isn't concerned but I am! 

As far as baby sleeping and not waking to eat, Caitlyn does this also. She sleeps 4-6 hours without waking to eat and I get really nervous about it but I make sure she eats when she wakes up. I'm still breastfeeding but I have to pump in the mornings because I'm usually full and Caitlyn is too drowsy to eat well, so she gets a bottle and I pump. She gets fomula after bf'ing during the day and she gets a bottle of fomula at night which helps her to sleep which gives me a bit of sanity. I've also been taking fenugreek to keep my supply up. Overall we are doing well! I just hope my little munchkin continues to gain weight and is healthy. We love her sooo much!:cloud9:


----------



## Kelly M

Lovely pics Sigh! She's sooooo gorgeous! Seriously, am I the only one who has a baby that wakes up every two hours or less? I'm going out of my mind here!


----------



## sigh

hopeful - hope things get better for you soon! My friend told me to try bouncing on a yoga ball to get her to stop crying and it WORKS. Amazing! I hold her against my chest with her head under my chin and she falls asleep within 5-10 mins, sometimes sooner but she stops crying almost immediately. 

So we're having some problems here. I went to feed her Tuesday night and she suddenly somehow forgot how to latch. I have not been able to BF her since then and am shattered. She tries to latch but is unable and ends up screaming, kicking, clawing at me and turning red. I tried on and off for 2 hrs on Tuesday and ended up pumping and feeding her a bottle (Which she has no problem drinking from). Pumping and feeding exclusively is such a pain and takes so much time! I've been trying to get her to latch every time I feed her and she isn't able. I have a lactation consultant coming here tomorrow but she told me she's never heard of anything like this in a baby this young. The consultant said she may have nipple confusion, but we had only given her a bottle 3 or 4 times and used a pacifier 4 times (none of which were on Tuesday or this week). She was fine feeding at 6:45 pm on Tuesday, then at 9:30 she couldn't do it. I feel like a failure and am crying constantly...ugh. :nope:


----------



## Kelly M

sigh said:


> hopeful - hope things get better for you soon! My friend told me to try bouncing on a yoga ball to get her to stop crying and it WORKS. Amazing! I hold her against my chest with her head under my chin and she falls asleep within 5-10 mins, sometimes sooner but she stops crying almost immediately.
> 
> So we're having some problems here. I went to feed her Tuesday night and she suddenly somehow forgot how to latch. I have not been able to BF her since then and am shattered. She tries to latch but is unable and ends up screaming, kicking, clawing at me and turning red. I tried on and off for 2 hrs on Tuesday and ended up pumping and feeding her a bottle (Which she has no problem drinking from). Pumping and feeding exclusively is such a pain and takes so much time! I've been trying to get her to latch every time I feed her and she isn't able. I have a lactation consultant coming here tomorrow but she told me she's never heard of anything like this in a baby this young. The consultant said she may have nipple confusion, but we had only given her a bottle 3 or 4 times and used a pacifier 4 times (none of which were on Tuesday or this week). She was fine feeding at 6:45 pm on Tuesday, then at 9:30 she couldn't do it. I feel like a failure and am crying constantly...ugh. :nope:

I read in "The Baby Whisperer" that this could happen (and most often it's boys that forget how to latch). My baby has been doing this lately too but eventually he figures it out if he is hungry. Sometimes he acts like he wants to latch, roots around frantically but can't latch and then screams but usually he does that when he's tired and not actually hungry. I don't understand it. 

Lo started nursing for comfort yesterday and my boob is so sore now. I'm out to find a pacifier that he likes because he won't take the ones we have. But nursing calmed him down soooo well last night and he just fell asleep that way so many times yesterday that he was such a good baby. He naps well when I nurse him to sleep and I can tell he's much happier when he gets to suck for comfort. So I sacrificed my boobs to calm him but now I'm on the look out for a boob like paci.


----------



## hopeful2012

how was everyone's weekend?
mine was good. we had sunny 70 degree weather so we went to enjoy the park by the river here. it was nice to get out as a family and enjoy the weather. we took some props with us and took some pictures. then today we had church and a photographer friend came over to take more pictures. I'll upload some tomorrow while Marianne sleeps.


----------



## Kelly M

Hopeful, can't wait to see the pics! Our weekend was good. I took Carter to a baby and mom yoga class and that was fun. We have been making some mommy friends, since not many of my friends have babies, and met another his same age so that was fun. :)


----------



## kellycontrary

hi ladies!

nicki - hopefully your son will get well soon, sigh - gorgeous pics!


I hope everyone is keeping well. Things with connor are good although Ive taken to nicknaming him grumpy because of his constant crankiness if he is doing anything else but bf!!

Ive gone from 1-2 hour feeds at night to 1-2 hour feeds during the morning. He tends to finally go down about 11-11.30 then wakes up between 3.30-4am and then again between 6-6:30 and again at 8.30 which is great - but it means in the morning I barely get anything done as he wants feeding sometimes twice an hour! I have my mum and my MIL telling me that hes being greedy and is just doing it for comfort so Ive given him a dummy. Hes not always happy about it but seems to drift off to sleep on most of the occasions. Still makes me feel guilty though!

Sunday was pretty bad - he literally wouldnt stop and I was on my own all day and couldnt even get dressed! So now ive bought a medela electronic pump and have managed to express 1 bottle (about 4 oz) I feel relieved already that this constant cycle im in doesnt always have to end with me and that my mum or my husband can feed him now and again to give me a break!

Had an incident last wednesday with a horrible neighbour - connor really doesnt like being changed and screams the house down everytime I change and dress him in the morning. Whilst doing this last wednesday, the neighbour was consistently banging on the wall, presumably to try and get me to shut him up! it upset me so much, plus it wasnt even taht early - this was 7.30am. I already get upset with connor screaming so this didnt help! The worst of it was, it was the woman...who is a mum herself!!! My dad was pretty enraged when I told him (husband was at work) and went round and they had an argument. What upset me even more is that she told my dad that she thought 'the baby was being ignored' - has she forgotten what having a newborn is like??!! :( x


----------



## Kelly M

I know what you ladies mean about fussy babies! Carter gets fussy in the evenings and we have to swaddle him, rock him and turn on the vacuum to settle him. It's tough! He's so happy in the mornings usually though, so we have fun when we wake up and he's all smiles after his first feeding and diaper change. He still only sleeps about two hours at a time at night. 

I did a little photo session with him yesterday for his six week old pictures. I posted them on my blog if you ladies want to see. He was in such a good mood I just had to bust out the camera! :)

https://kellymirandaphotography.com/blog/?p=1278


----------



## cookielucylou

Gorgeous photos, what camera do you use?


----------



## Kelly M

cookielucylou said:


> Gorgeous photos, what camera do you use?

Thanks! :) I shoot with a Canon 7D and those were taken with my 35mm f 1.4 which is my favorite lens. I'm looking to buy a 5D mark III soon though, when funds allow because I shoot professionally and the 7D is ok but it's more a semi-pro camera.


----------



## cookielucylou

I have a canon 1000d and still only use the automatic function on it even though i've had it over a year now.


----------



## sigh

Kelly M said:


> cookielucylou said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous photos, what camera do you use?
> 
> Thanks! :) I shoot with a Canon 7D and those were taken with my 35mm f 1.4 which is my favorite lens. I'm looking to buy a 5D mark III soon though, when funds allow because I shoot professionally and the 7D is ok but it's more a semi-pro camera.Click to expand...

BEAUTIFUL photos! Your baby has the most gorgeous eyes!!! Your site is awesome as well- your work is beautiful!!!

I bought the 5d Mark II ( x2 for me and DH) and of course the Mark III came out. I got to try a friends out and it is AWESOME - love the autofocus speed! I love the 35mm as well... however DH hogs it so I usually have the 50mm 1.2 on which has become my fav. Yay for Canon shooters! :)


----------



## Kelly M

sigh said:


> Kelly M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cookielucylou said:
> 
> 
> Gorgeous photos, what camera do you use?
> 
> Thanks! :) I shoot with a Canon 7D and those were taken with my 35mm f 1.4 which is my favorite lens. I'm looking to buy a 5D mark III soon though, when funds allow because I shoot professionally and the 7D is ok but it's more a semi-pro camera.Click to expand...
> 
> BEAUTIFUL photos! Your baby has the most gorgeous eyes!!! Your site is awesome as well- your work is beautiful!!!
> 
> I bought the 5d Mark II ( x2 for me and DH) and of course the Mark III came out. I got to try a friends out and it is AWESOME - love the autofocus speed! I love the 35mm as well... however DH hogs it so I usually have the 50mm 1.2 on which has become my fav. Yay for Canon shooters! :)Click to expand...

Thanks. :blush: Wondering if he will have blue eyes, as mine are brown and dh's are green/brown. They look pretty darn blue here though....Oh, and love the 50, wish I had one! Yeah, go Canon! lol


----------



## hopeful2012

Here's the pictures i promised...Sorry it took so long. 

Kelly your little boy is so cute- i wish my lil princess would smile like that...

My 6 week checkup went great and the OB prescribed the progesterone only pills for birth control because im exclusively breastfeeding and apparently the regular pills can affect the milk supply...Anybody else heard this?

Im going to need lots of positive thoughts/prayers on Monday- i go back to work then...Im not looking foward to it, but i did talk to my boss and they are very supportive. They told me that i could do it- its only 3 days a week, i can call and check on her anytime, and i can go pump whenever i need too. I saw several of my coworkers today and they promised to be supportive and help me through all this. My coworkers are great!
 



Attached Files:







2020_10152423148385177_1793711818_n.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 7









19200_10152427798435177_1758632649_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









23367_10152427801460177_1537600329_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3









25983_10152427801930177_33671826_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









32171_10152423147975177_430643049_n.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopeful2012

here's more pictures-
 



Attached Files:







64917_10152427798100177_217704565_n.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 2









72879_10152427799185177_114514782_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









299633_10152427801310177_1917300666_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 2









312473_10152427799345177_1407337836_n.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









397580_10152427802630177_1220080455_n.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kelly M

Aww hopeful she's adorable! I love the one of her in her daddy's helmet. So cute! Yeah, I'm surprised (and sooo happy) that he started smiling so early, at about three weeks. Without his morning smiles I would die because he's pretty much happy for about an hour in the morning and the rest of the day and night he's fussy off and on and rarely ever smiles. 

So, I went to have lunch with a friend and her 1 year old yesterday and today she tells me that he woke up with a horrible fever last night. He went to the dr. and he has the flu! A very baaaad case of it, 105 fever and may be going to the hospital. I feel so bad for her but I'm also TERRIFIED of Carter getting the flu. He could die! Flu season is soooo bad here this year, I'm really scared he's going to get it now after being around my friend and her boy. :(


----------



## hopeful2012

surgery day... I go in soon for surgery to remove the kidney stones and stent. Marianne has been sick since last week.she's running across101 temp, congested, hoarse,and has a cough. it's been rough around here lately. how is everyone else


----------



## ImSoTired

hopeful2012 said:


> surgery day... I go in soon for surgery to remove the kidney stones and stent. Marianne has been sick since last week.she's running across101 temp, congested, hoarse,and has a cough. it's been rough around here lately. how is everyone else

Hope the baby feels better and i hope your surgery goes well. 

Caitlyn has had her legs harnessed due to hip dysplasia:cry: I'm a wreck about it.


----------



## Kelly M

hopeful, I hope the surgery went well and your baby is feeling better. Carter caught his first cold a couple days ago and it's been tough. 

imsotired, sorry to hear about the hip displaysia! That must be so hard to harness your baby like that. It will get better though. :)

I've been diagnosed with severe ppd and had to move back to Colorado. My dh is still in Austin moving our stuff and he won't join us until the end of the month. We are missing him soooo bad but we are with family and I'm getting better.


----------



## ImSoTired

I hope you and your LOs are doing well!


----------



## sigh

hey! Hope you ladies are doing well. Its been a while since anyone posted... Is there a new thread?


----------



## Kelly M

Not that I know of. We are doing well. starting to get a bit of a routine down and getting more sleep finally. Carter has been having digestive issues so I am on a no dairy no soy diet. I'm a little bummed but hopefully this new diet will help him feel better. I just moved back to Colorado with my husband and we are happy to be around family.I am finally starting to recover from labor and delivery and my ppd. Still on medications for it but hoping to wean off them soon. Carter is growing so fast he's already 16 pounds and 25 inches long. Other than his digestive issues he's very healthy and learning a lot. It's been really fun lately since he has started to smile and laugh. He Is such a happy baby it's ridiculous how entertaining he is. He has started to grab at his toys and put things his mouth already. I hope you and all your babies are doing well.


----------



## sigh

Kelly - that's great to hear! glad you're doing well. 16 lbs! Wow!

Ellie is about 13 lbs now. I've been worried about my supply since her weight gain slowed down but the Dr isn't worried about it. She's doing well though. We found her face smooshed against the side of her bassinet one night so we moved her to her room and crib and (knock on wood) she's been sleeping 7-9 hrs straight every night. We swaddle her in a halo sleepsack swaddle because she flails her arms around and claws at her face like an animal so we're going to have to figure out how to stop using that soon. I put a shirt that I wore under her crib sheet and I think it helped. She's a 20 minute catnapper during the day but hopefully she'll outgrow that. She also started refusing bottles and pacifiers so there's another hurdle we need to jump. And oh yea... I thought she had an ear infection last week because she was grabbing her ears but Dr says its early teething. Other than that we're peachy


----------



## Kelly M

yea sigh so happy you and your family are doing well. Carter started with refusing bottles too. So far we haven't had any luck for about a month. we recently were able to move Carter from sleeping in his swing to his crib. He did pretty well last week sleeping from about 8 p.m. 2 3am and then getting up for the day around 630 a.m.. That's a vast improvement from what he was doing before. This week has been a little tough as we are traveling at the moment. Carter also is king of the cat nap. He naps about 20 to 30 minutes at a time during the day so we are working on getting him to nap longer. If you have any tips let me know.


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi ladies!! Nice to hear from you!!! Glad you're well.

There is a nice little follow on group here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...owflakes-2012-parenting-115.html#post26001371 not all the ladies were december but we are similar stages. Not many post so it's a nice group with lots of good advice and a place to moan!!

Come and join us!!


----------



## nickibrum

Hey everyone

How's everyone doing? Ethan is currently napping :) I've just gotten over a bout of sickness and that was hard to deal with a baby and being violently ill. :( 
got a few photos yesterday which my friend did for me so thought id finally upload some. 

Ethan is now 14lbs, (15+4 weeks,) n has an MRI next week to see how his brain condition is doing. He typically sleeps 12-6.30ish without a feed now. How is the breastfeeding going for everyone? Still doing it?? 
cant believe we start weaning soon....i don't wanna! Lol. Never thought id be so sentimental but I love breastfeeding him. 



Ts not letting me upload from my mob so ill update photo later


----------



## kellycontrary

hi everyone hi nicki - I hope ethans brain scan goes well!

So update from me on Connor - he is doing great although I seem to have hit a sticky patch this week. I was combi feeding from 12 weeks, but in the past 2 weeks I decided to swtich completely to formula (although I agree nicki i did love bf - just wish it wasnt as often as I was doing it - connor is just a big boy and it was killing me!) 

Anyway, I was working hard to establish a routine of 4-hourly feeds but that doesnt seem to ahve worked, because instead of a baby that went to bed at 7ish and slept til 6 with just one feed in the night at 3am, I now have a baby that goes to bed at 7am and sleeps to 11.30pm and then wakes at 5am for the day! its killing me!

Plus ive had the most horrendous cold, sore throat and cough this week and so has connor and with my husband away its doubly hard.

Anyway we do have some pictures of him and us that I love which id like to share;e
 



Attached Files:







269246_10151486856979336_786506366_n.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









378779_10151486857134336_1591196429_n.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 2









417668_10151486856819336_1743849313_n.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









598824_10151486856949336_2133179770_n.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 1









735121_10151486856904336_2083956927_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sigh

Nicki - I was thinking of you yesterday and wondering how youve been :) Hope Ethan's scan goes well!

Kelly - GORGEOUS baby!!! We went through a rough patch as well where Ellie was eating every 1.5-2 hrs and waking up 6 times at night but now we're feeding every 2 hours and sleeping 7-9 hrs at night. Hopefully things will get better!!


----------



## Kelly M

Nicki, hope all goes well. Can't wait to see the pics. I have Carter's two and three month old sessions still waiting to be edited. I'm so behind! And now I have his four month session to shoot so I'll have three sessions to finish editing and no time to do them. I do a shoot every month with him.

KellyC, great photos! Your baby is seriously so gorgeous! Love it. :)


----------



## nickibrum

Oh I love your photos hun....inspiration for my next set. I want a landscape pic of me, ethan and my husband so we can have a canvas created for our living room. The photos I have are only of Ethan and one of me and him as it was my friend doing it. 

I've resorted to letting him cry himself to sleep tonight. I think Ethan may be starting to teeth?? god knows but he was sleeping from 9pm-6am with one feed at 12am but now its all over the place. He wont sleep without being rocked and as my husband is hardly ever hear for bed time Ive decided to play tough mummy. I was really ill a few days ago and thats whats prompted it really. He was so tired but refused to settle without being rocked and i literally didnt have the strength to stand never mind rock him walking around the room (and hubby was at work and couldnt leave)....so my mum (BLESS HER!!!) drove 40 mins to get to me and look after him. I just thought what happens next time and if she cant get to me to help?? he needs to be able to settle himself

.....can you tell I feel a bit guilty? :cry:

Anyway here are my pics :)
 



Attached Files:







Ethan 1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 3









ethan and nicki.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4









Made with love.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3









Basket LOVE.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sigh

Nicki - WOW amazing pics! He is so handsome :) You are gorgeous too! 

We went through the sleep thing last week. After 3+ weeks of her sleeping 7-9.5 hours straight, she was up every 45 mins to 1 1/2 hrs for a few nights in a row... I nearly lost my mind. There's a december babies parenting thread (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-december-snowflakes-2012-parenting-137.html) and a lot of the ladies seems to be going through the same thing so maybe it's a normal thing around 4 months. We still rock Ellie to sleep because we've had no success in getting her to put herself to sleep when it's bedtime. I tried putting her down drowsy but she just jolts awake... I tried patting her to sleep but she grabs my hand and chews on it lol


----------



## toothfairy29

Hi girls! Gorgeous photos!!

I had the same thing with Joseph a couple of weeks ago! Google 4 month sleep regression!!

Definitely join us on the December snowflake thread above. Lots of us having same sleep issues nicki. It's a nice little active thread with a handful of regular posters. Hope the scan goes well xxxx


----------



## hopeful2012

Hi everyone! Im glad to hear everyone is doing good. We're good here too. Marianne had her first taste of rice cereal tonight. We're combi feeding as my supply dropped when i had surgery and never recovered. Marianne is almost 5 months now 24 inches long and 12pound 4 ounces. She such a good baby. I start a new job on monday that is shoter hours and slightly higher pay plus its closer to home. Im excited. Ill have to post picturrs when i can get on the computer.


----------



## donna01

Hi I know this is an old post but we were wondering if you could give us a bit of information as I am 27 weeks pregnant and my lo has absent cavum and slightly enlarged ventricles I read a post on a thread which I can't find at the moment that you had the same thing what was your outcome ? Really struggling with it all at the moment


----------

